# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lindja, Misioni, Ringjallja!? dhe Ardhja e Jezusit (Isait a.s.)

## _Mersin_

*Krijimi i Jezusit (Isait) a.s*

{Ata  e ndryshuan të vërtetën e Perëndisë në gënjeshtër dhe *adhuruan dhe i shërbyen krijesës në vend të Krijuesit,* që është i bekuar përjetë. Amen. (Romaket 1/25)


Dikur shkoja në kishë dhe më shqetësonte përbrenda shpirtit adhurimi i krijesave dhe mos adhurimi i Krijuesit, Gjithashtu më ka shqetësuar dhe më ka vënë gjithmonë përballë një pyetje pse Jezusi konsiderohet Zot ose bir i Zotit ndërkohë ai përngjason me shumë krijesa të tjera me cilësitë e tij dhe veprat e Tij.Prandaj një ditë po mendoja se krijimi i Ademit, Evës, dhe Jezusit janë  disa nga mrekullitë që Zoti vendosi që të jenë argument për njerzit dhe shkencën bashkëkohore.Krijimi i trupit të njeriut  nga Zoti është kryer në disa mynyra dhe etapa.
Krijimi i Ademit, njeriut të parë i cili hudh poshtë shkencën e mitologjisë së Darvinit dhe është fillimi i krijimit të bashkësisë njerzore.Ademi u krijua nga balta dhe mbasi Zoti i dha formë dhe harmoni trupit të tij i fryu shpirtin Brenda në trup dhe kështu krijesa e parë njerëzore filloi jetën e saj.Fillimi i jetës së njeriu filloi me hyrjen ose vendosjen e shpirtit brenda trupit dhe e kundërta e këtij procesi i ndodh njeriut kur ai vdes.Trupi i tij mbas vdekjes kthehet tek origjina e tij (Toka).Zoti madhështor jo vetëm që e krijoi njeriun prej baltës por ai vendosi në ligjet e Tij universale që prej të njëjtës tokë dhe të njëjtit ujë të dalin bimë me cilësi dhe forma të ndryshme.E njëjta tokë dhe i njëjti ujë transofromohet në bimë, pemë me shije të ndryshme për të ushqyer dhe për të mbajtur gjallë trupin e njeriut.Dheu dhe Uji në ligjet e Zotit shëndërrohen në proteina, kripëra minerale, karbohidrate, yndyrna duke qenë kështu mrekulli që secili prej nesh duhet të hulumtojë.Shijet e ëmbëlta, të tharta,ekzotike, të athta, djegëse me vlerat e tyre ushqyese janë mrekullia më e madhe për meditim që Zoti krijon nga Uji dhe Dheu si ushqim për njeriun.Si ka mundësi që nga i njëjti ujë dhe i njëjta tokë dalin të gjithë këto fruta, bimë dhe pemë për të ushqyer njeriun?A është kjo rastësi e natyrës apo është caktim dhe krijim madhështor i të madhit Zot.A nuk duhet falenderuar Zoti që përvec Krijimit dhe sjelljes në Ekzistencë krijoi mrekulli për ne që të ushqehemi dhe jetojmë?
Krijimi i njeriut të parë nga dheu,  i ushqimit të tij dhe vendosja e trupit të tij mbas vdekjes në tokë dëshmojnë se kjo është llogjika më e qartë dhe e pranueshme e krijimit të parë njerzor.Kjo për të vetmen arsye se feja ,shkenca e vërtetë dhe llogjika e saktë kurrë nuk bien në kundërshtim me njëra tjetrën.
Mbas krijimit të njeriut të parë Ademit a.s,  Zoti krijoi palën e tij Hauan(Evën) nga brinja e gjoksit të Ademit.E krijoi Hauan (Evën) nga brinja për të qenë ajo një domodoshmëri për mashkullin dhe e brishtë, dhe  të dy të formonin bashkësinë njerzore.Krijimi i gruas së parë Hauasë(Evës) është një tjetër eveniment historik i krijimit njerzor që kërkon vëmendje dhe meditim.Simbolika e krijimit të gruas nga brinja e Ademit tregon se ajo është pjesë e burrit dhe domosdoshmëri për ecurinë normale të jetës bashkëshortore.
Gruaja është e brishtë dhe delikate si brinja dhe nëse përpiqesh ta drejtosh me forcë do të thyhet.. .Ajo është e mbushur me ndjenja dhe emicione të cilat nuk gjenden tek mashkulli.Qënia e saj e brishtë dhe plot me ndjenja është një tjetër mrekulli e krijuar prej Zotit, që gruaja të dhurojë shumë dashuri bashkëshortit të saj dhe një pjesë e këtyre ndjenjave lidhen drejtëpërdrejtë me statusin e saj si nënë.Mbas krijimeve të para drejtëpërdrejta të Ademit dhe Hauas, Zoti vendosi në ligjet  universale të Tij që krijimet e tjera të qënieve njerzore të vinin me shkaqe si pasojë e bashkimit dhe marrëdhënies midis burrit dhe gruas.Sperma e vendosur në shtyllën kurrizore të burrit dhe vezoret e femrës do të vijonin fazat e krijimit të embrionit njerzor në barkun e  gruas dhe mbas periudhës 4 mujore të këtij embrioni, Zoti do të dërgonte Ëngjëllin që do të përsëriste fenomenin e jetëdhënies duke futur  shpirtin në trup dhe ky do të ishte fillimi i jetës për njeriun në barkun e nënës së tij.

Të dy krijimet e para të Ademit të krijuar pa nënë dhe baba dhe Hauas të krijuar vetëm nga një pjesë e mashkullit nuk do ta mbyllnin ciklin e mynyrës së krijimit të drejtëpërdrejtë nga Zoti të qënies njerzore .Për këtë Zoti madhështor vendosi që të ketë një krijim tjetërpër bashkësinë njerzore.Ai ishte krijimi i Isait(Jezusit) a.s i cili ndryshe nga krijimi i Ademit dhe Hauas u krijuar vetëm nga nëna e Tij e ndershme Merjemja(Maria), pa baba.Edhe pse jo shumë i ndryshëm në mynyrë nga krijimet e para, ai prapë përbën një mrekulli hyjnore për të qenë në vëmendjen e njeriut.Krijimi i Isait ishte nje mrekulli për njerzimin sepse koha e krijimeve të drejtëpërdrejta të Ademit dhe Hauas nga Zoti ishin shumë të hershme dhe njerzit ishin të njohur me instiktin dhe përvojën e krijimit sipas mynyrës  ku gruaja dhe burri martoheshin dhe kryenin marrëdhënie për të lindur fëmijë.Pikërisht mbas këtij cikli të zgjatur të këtij krijimi njerzor, Zoti sjell risinë e re të krijimit të njeriut për tia rikujtuar njeriut fuqinë dhe krijimin e pare të Tij të Ademit dhe Hauas dhe për të qenë ky krijim i fundit një eveniment i cili do ta vazhdojë te riciklohet nga historia që te jetë argument për fuqinë e Zotit, Mrekullinë e Tij dhe të mund të sjellë ndërmend krijimin e Ademit dhe Hauas për rrëzimin e tezave darviniste dhe ateiste përgjatë gjithë historisë si, për të kundërshtuar supozimet e kristianëve se krijimi pa baba tregon hyjnizimin e Isait(Jezusit) dhe natyrisht për të mos qenë shkenca e moderne (klonizimit dhe insiminimit) sfidë ndaj mësimeve fetare hyjnore.

Prandaj dhe Allahu e përmend në kuran krijimin e Jezusit bashkë me krijimin e Ademit.

_Vërtet, çështja e Isait (Jezusit të lindur pa baba) te All-llahu është sikurse çështja e Ademit. Atë e krijoi Ai nga dheu, e pastaj atij i tha "Bëhu!" ai u bë.(Maide 59)_

Para se të flasim për krijimin e Jezusit do të përmendim dhe disa mrekulli të tjera në krijimet dhe lindjet e njerzve .

Profeti Ibrahim a.s(Abraham) dhe gruaja e tij Sara patën vështirsi për të lindur.Kjo pasi Sara ishte në moshë të madhe dhe nuk mund të lindte.Prandaj Jezusi u shpreh tek Mateu për mrekullinë që Zoti i dha Ibrahimit në lindjen e djalit të tij në moshën e tij madhore,

_ Dhe mos t'ju shkojë mendja të thoni me vete: "Ne kemi Abrahamin për atë"; sepse unë po ju them se Perëndia mund të nxjerrë bij të Abrahamit edhe prej këtyre gurëve. (Mateu 3/9)_

*Pra Fuqia dhe Mrekullitë e Zotit i kalojnë llogjikat njerzore sipas fjalëve të Jezusit.*

_ Dhe ai, duke u përgjigjur, u tha atyre: "Unë po ju them se në se këta do të heshtnin, gurët do të bërtisnin".(Luka 19/40)_

Ne do të shqyrtojmë me anë të verseteve biblike se e fuqinë për të krijuar njeriun dhe për  të dhënë fëmijë e ka vetëm Zoti.Në bibël tregohet se si u krijua trupi Ademit nga dheu, futja e shpirtit në trup dhe krijimi i Evës nga Brinja Ademit.

_Atëherë Zoti Perëndi formoi njeriun nga pluhuri i tokës, i fryu në vrimat e hundës një frymë(shpirt) jete, dhe njeriu u bë një qenie e gjallë.(Zanafilla 2/7)_

_ Atëherë Zoti Perëndi e futi në një gjumë të thellë njeriun, të cilin e zuri gjumi; dhe mori një nga brinjët e tij dhe e mbylli mishin në atë vend.22 Pastaj Zoti Perëndi me brinjën që i kishte hequr njeriut formoi një grua dhe e çoi te njeriu.(Zanafilla 2/21-22)_

Po ashtu tregohet se ka një lidhje midis krijimit të njeriut nga Dheu dhe krijimi formimi i ushqimeve(bimëve dhe frutave) prej dheu.

_ Dhe Perëndia tha: "Ja unë po ju jap çdo bar që lëshon farë mbi sipërfaqen e mbarë tokës dhe çdo pemë të ketë fruta që përmbajnë farë; kjo do t'ju shërbejë si ushqim.(Zanafilla 1/29)_

Pra ky ishte krijimi i parë i drejtëpërdrejtë nga Zoti i njeriut më pas Ai vendosi në ligjet e tij universale që njeriu të krijohet nga marrëdhënia e burrit me gruan.Edhe pse marrëdhënia burrë dhe grua janë shkak për formimin e embrionit të fëmijës është Allahu ai që vendos se kush cift do të ngjizet dhe kush jo, kush fëmijë do të lindë I shëndetshëm dhe kush jo.Është Allahu Ai që vendos sjelljen e shpirtit nga Ëngjëlli në muajin e 4 të shtatzanisë mbas formimit të embrionit dhe vazhdimin e jetës së fëmijës në barkun e gruas.Ne do të shikojmë disa shembuj biblikë që flasin për këtë gjë.

_ Kështu Sara i tha Abrahamit: "Ja, Zoti më ka ndaluar të kem fëmijë.. .".(Zanafilla 16/2)_

_16 Dhe Unë(Zoti) do ta bekoj dhe do të bëj që ajo të të japë edhe një bir.. ._
_17 Atëherë Abrahami u shtri me fytyrën ndaj tokës dhe qeshi; dhe tha në zemër të tij: "A do të lindë vallë një fëmijë nga një njeri njëqindvjeçar? Dhe do të lindë Sara që është nëntëdhjetë vjeç?".(Zanafilla 17/16-17)_

_Por Abrahami dhe Sara ishin pleq, në moshë të kaluar, dhe Sara nuk kishte më të përmuajshmet e grave.12 Prandaj Sara qeshi me veten e saj, duke thënë: "Plakë si jam, a do të kem unë gëzime të tilla, me qënë se vetë zoti im është plak?".13 Dhe Zoti i tha Abrahamit: "Pse qeshi vallë Sara duke thënë: "A do të lind unë përnjëmend, plakë siç jam?".14 A ka vallë diçka që është shumë e vështirë për Zotin? (Zanafilla 18/11-14)_

Pra sipas biblës për Zotin nuk është asgjë e vështirë në ndryshimin e ligjeve universale të Tij.

_
Dhe Sara u ngjiz dhe lindi një djalë me Abrahamin në pleqërinë e tij, në kohën e caktuar që Perëndia i kishte thënë. 3 Dhe Abrahami ia vuri emrin Isak birit që i kishte lindur dhe që Sara kishte pjellë.(Zanafilla 21/2-3)_

_Atëherë Abrahami iu lut Perëndisë dhe Perëndia shëroi Abimelekun, gruan e tij dhe shërbyeset e saj, dhe ato mundën të pjellin.18 Sepse Zoti e kishte shterpëzuar plotësisht tërë shtëpinë e Abimelekut, për shkak të Sarës, gruas së Abrahamit.(Zanafilla 20/17-18)_

Po kështu dhe gruaja e Isakut, Rebeka ishte shterpë dhe nuk lindte por me lutjen drejtuar Zotit nga Isaku ai iu mundësua lindja sikurse Sarës.

_Abrahamit i lindi Isaku; dhe Isaku ishte dyzet vjeç kur mori për grua Rebekën, e bija e Bethuelit, Arameu i Paddan-Aranit dhe motra e Labanos, Arameut.21 Isaku e luti Zotin për gruan e tij sepse ajo ishte shterpë. Zoti ia plotësoi dëshirën dhe Rebeka, gruaja e tij, u ngjiz.(Zanafilla 25/20-21)_

E njëjta histori sikurse e Sarës  dhe Rebekës tregohet dhe për Rakelën gruan e Jakobit.

_Zoti, duke parë që për Lean nuk kishte dashuri, ia çeli barkun asaj, ndërsa Rakela ishte shterpë.(Zanafilla 29/31)_
_Kur Rakela pa që nuk po i bënte fëmijë Jakobit, u bë ziliqare e motrës së saj dhe i tha Jakobit: "Më bëj me fëmijë përndryshe unë po vdes".Jakobi u mbush tërë inat kundër Rakelës dhe i tha: "Se mos jam unë në vend të Perëndisë që nuk të lejon të kesh fëmijë?". ._
_Atëherë Rakela tha: "Perëndia më dha të drejtë; ai dëgjoi gjithashtu zërin tim dhe më dha një bir". Prandaj i vuri emrin Dan.(Zanafilla 30/1-2,6)_

Po kështu Bibla tregon se fuqia për gjithcka dhe cdo gjë është vetëm në dorë të Zotit. Ai të jep fëmijë dhe Ai të lë sterile, Ai të vdes dhe Ai të bën të jetosh, Ai të poshtëron kur i shkel urdhërat e tij dhe Ai të lartëson kur beson tek Ai me sinqeritet.

_Ata që ishin të ngopur shkojnë si punëtorë ditorë për një copë bukë, ndërsa ata që ishin të uritur nuk vuajnë më nga uria. Madje edhe ajo që ishte shterpë, ka pjellë shtatë herë, ndërsa ajo që ka shumë fëmijë është dobësuar.6 Zoti të bën të vdesësh dhe të bën të jetosh; të zbret në Sheol dhe të ngjit që andej.7 Zoti të varfëron dhe të pasuron, ai të poshtëron dhe ai të lartëson.(1 i Mbretërve, në Septuaginta   2/5-7)_

Mrekulli tjetër është dhe lindja që bëri nëna e Samsonit mbasi ajo ishte shterpë.Përkrahas shërimit të shterpësisë ajo pati dhe një lajmërim nga Ëngjëlli për lindjen e fëmijës së saj si mrekulli të dhuruar prej Zotit .* E në të vërtetë Samsoni ishte i fuqishëm dhe me shumë mrekulli në trupin e tij atë nuk mund ta vrisnin paganët përvec se duke mësuar sekretin e tij të vdekjes dhe vetësakrifikimi i tij njihet sot në terminologjinë bashkëkohore si një kamikaz.*


_1 Bijtë e Izraelit filluan përsëri të bëjnë atë që është e keqe për sytë e Zotit, dhe Zoti i dha në duart e Filistejve për dyzet vjet.2 Ishte një njeri nga Tsorahu, prej familjes së Danitëve, që quhej Manoah; gruaja e tij ishte shterpë dhe nuk kishte fëmijë.
3 Engjëlli i Zotit iu shfaq kësaj gruaje dhe i tha: "Ja, ti je shterpë dhe nuk ke fëmijë, por ke për të mbetur me barrë dhe do të lindësh një fëmijë.4 Prandaj ruhu se pi verë o pije dehëse, dhe mos ha asnjë gjë të papastër.5 Sepse ti do të mbetesh me barrë dhe do të pjellësh një djalë, mbi kokën e të cilit nuk do të kalojë brisku, sepse fëmija do të jetë një Nazireo kushtuar Perëndisë që në barkun e nënes së tij; ai do të fillojë ta çlirojë Izraelin nga duart e Filistejve".
6 Atëherë gruaja shkoi t'i thotë bashkëshortit të saj: "Një njeri i Perëndisë erdhi tek unë; pamja e tij ishte si ajo e Engjëllit të Perëndisë, me të vërtetë e frikshme. Unë nuk e pyeta se nga vinte, dhe ai nuk më tha emrin e tij;7 por më tha: "Ja, ti do të mbetesh me barrë dhe do të pjellësh një djalë; prandaj tani mos pi verë as pije dehëse, dhe mos ha asgjë të papastër, sepse fëmija do të jetë një Nazireo i kushtuar Perëndisë që në barkun e nënës së tij deri në ditën e vdekjes së tij"".(Gjyqtarët  13/1-7)_

*E njëjta mynyrë lindje ndodhi dhe me Elizabetën gruan e profetit Zakaria.*

_5 Në ditën e Herodit, mbretit të Judesë, ishte një prift me emër Zakaria, nga rendi i Abias; gruaja e tij ishte pasardhëse e Aaronit dhe quhej Elizabetë.6 Që të dy ishin të drejtë në sytë e Perëndisë, duke ecur pa të metë në të gjitha urdhërimet dhe ligjet e Zotit.
7 Por nuk kishin fëmijë, sepse Elizabeta ishte shterpe, dhe të dy ishin të kaluar në moshë._
_11 Atëherë një engëll i Zotit iu shfaq duke qëndruar në këmbë në të djathtën e altarit të temjanit.
12 Zakaria, kur e pa, u trondit dhe e zuri frika.13 Por engjëlli i tha: "Mos u tremb, Zakaria, sepse lutja jote u plotësua dhe gruaja jote Elizabeta do të lindë një djalë, të cilit do t'ia vësh emrin Gjon.14 Dhe ai do të jetë për ty shkak gëzimi dhe hareje, dhe shumë vetë do të gëzohen për lindjen e tij.
15 Sepse ai do të jetë i madh përpara Zotit; nuk do të pijë as verë as pije dehëse dhe do të jetë i përplotë me Frymën e Shenjtë që në barkun e s'ëmës._
_18 Dhe Zakaria i tha engjëllit: "Nga se do ta njoh këtë? Sepse unë jam plak dhe gruaja ime është e kaluar në moshë".19 Dhe engjëlli, duke iu përgjigjur, i tha: "Unë jam Gabrieli që rri në prani të Perëndisë, dhe më kanë dërguar që të flas me ty dhe të të njoftoj këto lajme të mira.
20 Dhe ja, ti do të jesh i pagojë dhe nuk do të mund të flasësh deri në atë ditë kur do të ndodhin këto gjëra, sepse nuk u ke besuar fjalëve të mia, të cilat do të përmbushen në kohën e tyre"._
_24 Dhe, pas atyre ditëve Elizabeta, gruaja e tij, u ngjiz; dhe u fsheh pesë muaj dhe thoshte:
25 "Ja ç'më bëri Zoti, në ato ditë kur e ktheu vështrimin e Tij mbi mua për të më hequr turpin përpara njerëzve".(Luka 1/5-25)_

Pra Zoti përvec mrekullisë së heqjes së shterpësisë nga mosha ose sëmundja Zoti i dërgonte dhe Ëngjëj për ti përgëzuar këto njerëz të mirë.

_11 Engjëlli i Zotit i tha(Agarit, gruas së Abrahamit) akoma: "Ja, ti je me barrë dhe do të lindësh një djalë dhe do ta quash Ismael, sepse Zoti mori parasysh hidhërimin tënd;(Zanafilla 16/11)_

Mbas këtyre mrekullive dhe ndihmesave të njerzve të mirë Zoti vendosi që të rikthejë dhe njëherë në kujtesën njerzore krijimin e Tij të drejtëpërdrejtë si shembulli i Ademit dhe Hauas(Evës).E bëri këtë për të qenë mrekullia e fundit e dërguar te populli mohues hebre iI cili sa herë që i vinte ndonjë profet disa i gurëzonin e disa i vritnin. Lindja e Jezusit dhe largimi i tij nga kjo botë përkohësisht do të ishte mbyllja dhe largimi përfundimtar i profetëve nga populli hebre.Prandaj Zoti zgjodhi që mrekullia e lindjes së Jezusit të jetë mësim për gjithë njerzimin dhe kjo të jetë shenjë për shkencën bashkëkohore se cdo gjë që ndodh në tokë nga shkenca ose nga njerzit është dëshira e Zotit që të ndodh.

Lindja e Jezusit a.s.


_26 Në muajin e gjashtë, engjëlli Gabriel u dërgua nga Perëndia në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhej Nazaret, 27 te një e virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri që quhej Jozef, nga shtëpia e Davidit; dhe emri i virgjëreshës ishte Maria. 28 Dhe engëlli hyri te ajo dhe tha: "Tungjatjeta, o hirplote, Zoti është me ty; ti je e bekuar ndër gratë". 29 Por kur e pa atë, ajo mbeti e shqetësuar nga fjalët e tij, dhe pyeste vetveten çfarë kuptimi mund të kishte një përshëndetje e tillë.30 Dhe engjëlli i tha: "Mos ki frikë, Mari, sepse ke gjetur hir para Perëndisë.
31 Dhe ja, ti do të mbetesh shtatzënë dhe do të lindësh një djalë, dhe do t'ia vesh emrin Jezus._
_32 Ai do të jetë i madh dhe do të quhet profeti i Shumë të Lartit; dhe Zoti Perëndi do t'i japë fronin e Davidit, atit të tij;33 dhe do të mbretërojë mbi shtëpinë e Jakobit përjetë, dhe mbretëria e tij nuk do të ketë kurrë të sosur".
34 Dhe Maria i tha engjëllit: "Si do të ndodhë kjo, përderisa unë nuk njoh burrë?".
35 Dhe engjëlli duke u përgjigjur, i tha: "Fryma e Shenjtë do të vijë mbi ty dhe pushteti i Shumë të Lartit do të të mbulojë me hijen e vet; prandaj i shenjti që do të lindë prej teje do të quhet profet i Perëndisë. 36 Dhe ja, Elizabeta, e afërmja jote, edhe ajo, në pleqërinë e saj, mbeti shtatzënë me një djalë; dhe ky është muaji i gjashtë për të, që e quanin shterpë,37 sepse me Perëndinë asgjë s'është e pamundshme".38 Atëherë Maria tha: "Ja shërbëtorja e Zotit; le të më ndodhë sipas fjalës sate". Dhe engjëlli u largua prej saj.(Luka 1/26-38)_

Sic e pamë dhe nga versetet e mësipërme  fuqia e Zotit i ndihmon njerzit :

_1) A ka vallë diçka që është shumë e vështirë për Zotin? (Zanafilla 18/14)_
_2)Zoti ia plotësoi dëshirën .(Zanafilla 25/21)_
_3 )Se mos jam unë(Jakobi) në vend të Perëndisë që nuk të lejon të kesh fëmijë?"... .(Zanafilla 30/1)_
_4) ajo që ishte shterpë, ka pjellë shtatë here  . 6 Zoti të bën të vdesësh dhe të bën të jetosh.. . (1 i Mbretërve, në Septuaginta   2/5-7)_
_5) .. sepse me Perëndinë asgjë s'është e pamundshme (Luka1/37)_


*Të njëjtën gjë thuhet edhe për lindjen e mrekullueshme të Maries.*

_34 Dhe Maria i tha engjëllit: "Si do të ndodhë kjo, përderisa unë nuk njoh burrë?"._
_36 Dhe ja, Elizabeta, e afërmja jote, edhe ajo, në pleqërinë e saj, mbeti shtatzënë me një djalë; dhe ky është muaji i gjashtë për të, që e quanin shterpë,37 sepse me Perëndinë asgjë s'është e pamundshme"(Luka 1/36-37)_

Pra për Allahun asgjë nuk është e vështirë, Ai mund të krijoi njeriun nga Dheu(Ademin) gruan nga Brinja(Evën) mund ti japë fëmijë të moshuarës dhe asaj që i ka mbaruar cikli i menstruacioneve(Sara) ai e bën gruan dhe burrin steril të lindë sepse vetëm në dorë të Tij janë ligjet universale.Ai i thyen ato për këdo duke kryer kështu një mrekulli për sytë e njerzve.Nëse Zoti dëshiron e ndalon diellin(Joshua), nëse Zoti dëshiron e bën zjarrin të ftohtë, detin e ndan në mes, shkopin e bën gjarpër, spermën dhe vezoren e femrës e bën krijesë të përsosur.Allahu është Ai që vendos për cdo ligj të Tij në natyrë.Ai e krijon njeriun dhe nga gurët nëse dëshiron sikurse thotë Jezusi.

_Dhe mos t'ju shkojë mendja të thoni me vete: "Ne kemi Abrahamin për atë"; sepse unë po ju them se Perëndia mund të nxjerrë bij të Abrahamit edhe prej këtyre gurëve. (Mateu 3/9)_

*Pra Maria u ngjiz sipas urdhërit të Zotit Bëhu dhe në barkun e saj u krijua embrioni i i të zgjedhurit dhe të dërguarit të Zotit Isait a.s(Jezusit).Prandaj Jezusi u quajt fjalë e Zotit dhe i ndihmuar nga fryma e shenjtë që në bëbl personifikon Ëngjëllin Gabriel.*

_34 Dhe Maria i tha engjëllit: "Si do të ndodhë kjo, përderisa unë nuk njoh burrë?".35 Dhe engjëlli duke u përgjigjur, i tha: "Fryma e Shenjtë do të vijë mbi ty dhe pushteti i Shumë të Lartit do të të mbulojë me hijen e vet; prandaj i shenjti që do të lindë prej teje do të quhet nebij i Perëndisë.(Luka 1/34-35)_

*Engjëlli Gabriel*_ u dërgua nga Perëndia në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhej Nazaret, 27 te një e virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri që quhej Jozef.(Luka 1/26-27)_

_"Ajo (Merjemja) tha: Zoti im, si mund te kem unë djalë e mua s'më ka prekur njeriu. Ai (Allahu) tha: Ja, kështu Allahu krijon çka te doje. Kur Ai vendos për një çeshtje, vetëm i thotë "Bëhu" Ajo menjehere bëhet." (Sure Maide:47)_

_18 Tani lindja e Jezu Krishtit ndodhi në këtë mënyrë: Maria, nëna e tij, i ishte premtuar Jozefit, por para se të fillonin të rrinin bashkë, mbeti shtatzënë nga Frymën e Shenjtë._
_20 Por, ndërsa bluante me vete këto çështje, ja që iu shfaq në ëndërr një engjell i Zotit dhe i tha: "Jozef, bir i Davidit, mos ki frikë ta marrësh me vete Marinë si gruan tënde, sepse ç'është ngjizur në të, është vepër e Frymës së Shenjtë.(Mateu 1/28,20)_

_"Perkujto kur engjejt i thanë: "0 Merjeme (Mari), Allahu te pergezon me fjalan e vet (me lindjen e një fëmijë si rezultat i fjalës se Zotit Behu)" (Maide:45)_

Pra Lindja e Jezusit ishte jashtë ligjeve natyrore sepse ëngjëlli  solli shpirtin pasi Zoti pati krijuar embrionin e Jezusit me fjalën e Tij Bëhu. Mirëpo jo vetëm Jezusi pati lindje të ndihmuar nga Ëngjëlli Gabriel(Fryma e shenjtë)  dhe nga ëngjëj të tjerë por edhe Gjon Pagëzori(Jahja). Sikurse erdhi ëngjëlli tek Maria dhe ia bekoi femijën  me frymën e shenjtë të njëjtën gjë bëri dhe tek Elizabeta gruaja e Zakarias .


_Dhe ndodhi që, sapo Elizabeta dëgjoi përshëndetjen e Maries, fëmija i kërceu në bark, dhe Elizabeta u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë 42 dhe thërriti me zë të lartë, duke thënë: "Ti je e bekuar ndër gratë dhe i bekuar është fryti i barkut tend . (Luka 1/41-42)_

_"Por engjëlli i tha: "Mos u tremb, Zakaria, sepse lutja jote u plotësua dhe gruaja jote Elizabeta do të lindë një djalë, të cilit do t'ia vësh emrin Gjon.14 Dhe ai do të jetë për ty shkak gëzimi dhe hareje, dhe shumë vetë do të gëzohen për lindjen e tij.15 Sepse ai do të jetë i madh përpara Zotit; nuk do të pijë as verë as pije dehëse dhe do të jetë i përplotë me Frymën e Shenjtë që në barkun e s'ëmës. (Luka 1 /13-15)_

Po kështu dhe profetë dhe njerëz te tjerë kanë qenë të mbudhur me frymëzim dhe të ndihmuar nga Ëngjëjt dhe fryma e shenjtë.

_67 Dhe Zakaria, ati i tij, u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe profetizoi, duke thënë (Luka 1/67)_

_52 Dhe dishepujt ishin mbushur me gëzim dhe me Frymën e Shenjtë (Veprat e apostujve  13/52)_

_"Ne te vërtetë, Barnaba ishte njeri i shkathet i mbushur me shpirtin e shenjtë dhe me besim te gjallë".(Veprat e Apostujve 1/24)_

*Që Fryma e shenjtë ishte ëngjëll këtë e vërtëtojnë shumë pjesë biblike.Fakti që fryma e shenjtë shëndërrohet në pëllumb tregon qartë se ajo nuk është Zoti ose pjesë e Tij sic pretendojnë kristianët.Sepse Zoti është qënie unike dhe nuk transfromohet në krijesë.*

_Dhe Fryma e Shenjtë zbriti mbi të, në trajtën trupore si të pëllumbit , dhe nga qielli erdhi një zë, që thoshte: ''Ti je Biri im i dashur, në ty unë jam kënaqur!''.(Luka 3/22)_

Që Fryma e Shenjtë nuk është pjesë e Zotit ose vetë Zoti  e vërtëton dhe fakti tjetër biblik  se trupi njeriut qenka tempulli i Frymës së Shënjtë.Pra  Fyma e shenjtë nuk mund të jetë Zoti sepse atëherë kristianët do të kishin besim panteist sipas të cilit Zoti gjendet në cdo krijesë.I pastër është Zoti nga këto mangësi dhe shpifje.

_19 A nuk e dini se trupi juaj është tempulli i Frymës së Shenjtë që është në ju, të cilin e keni nga Perëndia, dhe se nuk i përkitni vetvetes?(1 e Korintasve  6/19)_

Mirëpo fryma, fryma e shenjtë ose shpirti i shenjtë përmendet dhe me kuptime të tjera në bibël_._

Fryma si shpirt i njeriut.

Në bibël fjalën frymë e gjejmë dhe në kuptimin e shpirtit të njeriut.Për këtë dëshmojnë shumë versete biblike.Edhe pse në disa prej tyre thuhet Fryma e Zotit kjo nuk do të thotë se Zoti gjendet brenda njeriut.Kjo ka të njëjtin kuptim sikurse togëfjalëshi Toka e Zotit, Qielli i Zotit, Shpirti i Zotit(I krijuar prej Tij).Pra fryma nuk është pjesë e Zotit por është krijim i Tij dhe e veçcuar nga qënia e Tij.

_A nuk e dini se trupi juaj është tempulli i Frymës së Shenjtë që është në ju, të cilin e keni nga Perëndia, dhe se nuk i përkitni vetvetes? (1 e Korintasve  6/19)_

_"Nese fryma e perendise banon ne ju ju nuk jeni ne mish por ne fryme(Romaket 8/9)._

_ "Zoti, Perëndia i frymëve të çdo mishi, le të caktojë mbi këtë asamble një njeri (Numrat  27/16)_

_Por ata ranë përmbys me fytyrën për tokë dhe thanë: "O Perëndi, Perëndia i frymëve të çdo mishi. (Numrat 16/22)_

_ Ti fsheh fytyrën tënde dhe ata e humbasin fare; ti heq frymën, dhe ata vdesin duke u kthyer përsëri në pluhurin e tyre. Ti dërgon frymën tënde dhe ata krijohen, kështu ti ripërtërin faqen e dheut.(Psalmet 104/29-30)_

_Jobi e mori fjalën përsëri dhe tha: "Ashtu si rron Perëndia që më ka hequr të drejtën time dhe i Plotfuqishmi që më ka hidhëruar shpirtin,deri sa të ketë një frymë jete tek unë dhe të jetë fryma e Perëndisë në flegrat e hundës sime, (Jobi  27/1-3)_

_Atëherë Zoti Perëndi formoi njeriun nga pluhuri i tokës, i fryu në vrimat e hundës një frymë(Shpirtin) jete, dhe njeriu u bë një qenie e gjallë.(Zanafilla 2/7)_

_22 Vdiq çdo gjë që ishte mbi tokën e thatë dhe që kishte frymë jete në vrimat e hundës(Zanafilla 7/22)_
_

_

Fryma e shenjtë si frymëzim profetik ose frymëzim hyjnor

Sipas biblës shumë prej profetëve dhe njerzve të mirë besimtarë janë dirigjuar ose janë mbushur me frymën e shenjtë_._

_67 Dhe Zakaria, ati i tij, u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe profetizoi, (Luka 1/67)_

_52 Dhe apostujt  ishin mbushur me gëzim dhe me Frymën e Shenjtë (Veprat e apostujve  13/52)_

_"Ne te vërtetë, Barnaba ishte njeri i shkathet i mbushur me shpirtin e shenjtë dhe me besim te gjallë".(Veprat e Apostujve  /24)_

*Cfarë kuptimi i jep bibla në disa raste frymës së shënjtë !?Ajo personifikon frymëzimin me anë të cilit Zoti frymëzontë njerzit ose profetët.Ai i frymëzontë në dituri por dhe në veprime gojore ose veprime gjymtyrësh.*

_ Dikujt, pra, i jepet, me anë të Frymës, fjalë diturie; një tjetri, sipas të po atij Frymë, fjalë njohurie; një tjetri besim.  (1 e Korintasve  12/8-9)_

_Perëndinë adhuroje! Sepse dëshmia e Jezusit është frymë e profecisë (Zbulesa 19/10)_

_Por te njeriu ka një frymë, dhe është fryma i të Plotfuqishmit që i jep zgjuarsinë. (Jobi -  32/8)_

_Dhe e mbusha me Frymën e Perëndisë, me dituri, me zgjuarësi, me njohuri dhe çdo shkathtësi.(Eksodi 31/3)_

_9 Atëherë Jozueu, bir i Nunit, u mbush me frymën e diturisë, (Ligj Përterirë 34/9)_

_Kështu, pra, edhe Fryma na ndihmon në dobësitë tona, sepse ne nuk dimë çfarë të kërkojmë në lutjet tona, sikurse duhet; por vetë Fryma ndërhyn për ne me psherëtima të patregueshme. Dhe ai që heton zemrat e di cila është mendja e Frymës, sepse ai ndërhyn për shenjtorët, sipas Perëndisë(Romaket 8/26-27)_

_ Unë them të vërtetën në Krishtin, nuk gënjej dhe jep dëshmi me mua ndërgjegja ime me anë të Frymës së Shenjtë(Romakëve  9/1)_



Fryma e shenjtë si Ëngjëll

_Forma e kumunikimit midis Zotit dhe njeriut ka qenë e shumëllojshme.Së pari është forma e drejtëpërdrejtë që Zoti i foli Musait a.s.Së dyti është kumunikimi me anë të ëngjëllit Gabriel (Xhibril),Së treti me anë të frymëzimit në zemër dhe mendje dhe së fundmi vegimet që Zoti u jep në ëndërr profetëve osë njerzve besimtarë._

_Pastaj Zoti tha: "Dëgjoni tani fjalët e mia! Në se ka një profet midis jush, unë, Zoti i bëhem i njohur atij në vegim, flas me të në ëndërr (Numrat 12/6)_

_Dhe më tha: "Këto fjalë janë besnike dhe të vërteta; dhe Zoti, Perëndi i profetëve të shenjtë, dërgoi engjëllin e tij, për t'u treguar shërbëtorëve të tij gjërat që duhet të ndodhin për së shpejti.(Zbulesa 22/6)_

_ Atëherë, pse u dha ligji? Ai u shtua për shkak të shkeljeve, deri sa të vinte pasardhja së cilës i qe bërë premtimi; dhe ky ligj u shpall nëpërmjet engjëjve, me anë të një ndërmjetësi. (Galatasve  3/19)_

_.. Jezusit, Ndërmjetësittë Besëlidhjes së re,.(Hebrejve 12/24)_

_..  se si Perëndia vajosi me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe me fuqi Jezusin prej Nazareti, i cili e përshkoi vendin duke bërë mirë dhe duke shëruar të gjithë ata që ishin të pushtuar nga djalli, sepse Perëndia ishte me të.(Veprat e Apostujve  10/38)_

_Ne i patëm dhënë Musait librin dhe pas tij patëm dërguar shumë pejgamberë. Isait, birit të Merjemës i dhamë argumente (mrekulli) dhe e fuqizuam me (xhibrilin) shpirtin e shenjtë.(Bekare 87)_

Profetët janë ngarkuar dhe shtyrë nga fryma e shenjtë(Ëngjëlli) për të bërë profeci.

_Sepse asnjë profeci nuk ka ardhur nga vullneti i njeriut, por njerëzit e shenjtë të Perëndisë kanë folur, të shtyrë nga Fryma e Shenjtë.(2 e Pjetrit  1/21)_

_Sapo arritën atje në kodër, një grup profetësh i doli përpara; atëherë ai u ngarkua nga Fryma e Perëndisë dhe filloi të bëjë profeci në mes tyre. (1 Samuel 10/10)_

Fryma e shenjtë u dërgua tek profeti Isaia.

_"Mirë u foli Fryma e Shenjtë me anë të profetit Isaiaetërve tanë, duke thënë: "Shko tek ai popull dhe i thuaj: "Do të dëgjoni, por nuk do të merrni vesh, do të vështroni, por nuk do të shikoni; (Veprat e apostujve  28/25-26)_

Fryma e shenjtë u dërgua tek profeti David a.s

 _"Vëllezër, ishte e nevojshme që të përmbushej ky Shkrim, të cilin Fryma e Shenjtë e parafoli me anë të gojës së Davidit në lidhje me Judën, i cili u bë prijës i atyre që e kapën Jezusin. (Veprat e apostujve 1/16)_

Fryma e shenjtë u dërgua tek profeti Moisi a.s

_35 Atë Moisiun që e kishin refuzuar, duke thënë: "Kush të vuri ty të parë dhe gjykatës?", po atë u dërgoi Perëndia si kryetar dhe çlirues me anë të engjëllit që i ishte shfaqur në ferrishte.Ai i nxori jashtë, duke kryer shenja e mrekulli në vendin e Egjiptit, në Detin e Kuq dhe në shkretirë për dyzet vjet.Ky është ai Moisi që u tha bijve të Izraelit: "Zoti, Perëndia juaj do të nxjerrë për ju, nga mesi i vëllezërve tuaj, një profet si mua. Dëgjojeni!".Ky është ai që në kuvend, në shkretëtirë, ishte me engjëllin që i fliste mbi malin Sinai dhe me etërit tanë; dhe mori fjalët e jetës për të na e përçuar neve.(Veprat 7/35-38)_

*Ëngjëlli* që përmendet në vërsetin e mësipërm përmendet në bibël me shprehjen *frymën e tij të shenjtë*.

_Në çdo hidhërim të tyre ai u hidhërua, dhe Engjëlli i pranisë së tij i shpëtoi; me dashurinë dhe dhembshurinë e tij i çliroi, i lartoi dhe u solli tërë ditët e së kaluarës.Por ata u rebeluan dhe e trishtuan Frymën e tij të shenjtë; prandaj ai u bë armiku i tyre dhe luftoi kundër tyre. Ku është ai që vinte në mes tyre Frymën e tij të shenjtë.(Isaia 63/9-11)_
_Por, kur i thirrëm Zotit, ai e dëgjoi zërin tonë dhe dërgoi një Engjëll dhe na nxori nga Egjipti(Numrat 20/16)_

Po kështu dhe në një pjesë të biblës emri engjëll përmendet me mbiemrin i shenjtë.

_Është lajmëruar në mënyrë hyjnore nga një engjëll i shenjtë të të thërrasë ty në shtëpinë e tij për të dëgjuar fjalët që ke për t'i thënë".(Veprat 10/22)_


*Në të gjitha këto versete pamë se Zoti dërgontë frymën e tij të shenjtë për ti shpallur profetëve mesazhe dhe mrekulli.Fryma e shenjtë sipas biblës në këto raste ishin ëngjëjt e Zotit ose kryeëngjëlli Gabriel i cili u dërgohej shpesh herë profetëve dhe njerzve besimtarë.*

_po, ndërsa unë po flisja akoma në lutje, ai njeri, Gabrieli, që e kisha parë në vegim në fillim, i dërguar me fluturim të shpejtë, më arriti në orën e blatimit të mbrëmjes. Ai më mësoi, më foli dhe më tha: "Unë kam ardhur tani, o Daniel, që të të vë në gjendje të kuptosh.(Daniel 9/21-22)_

_19 Dhe engjëlli, duke iu përgjigjur, i tha: "Unë jam Gabrieli që rri në prani të Perëndisë, dhe më kanë dërguar që të flas me ty dhe të të njoftoj këto lajme të mira.24 Dhe, pas atyre ditëve Elizabeta, gruaja e tij, u ngjiz; dhe u fsheh pesë muaj dhe thoshte(Luka 1/19,24)_

_26 Në muajin e gjashtë, engjëlli Gabriel u dërgua nga Perëndia në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhej Nazaret, 27 te një e virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri që quhej Jozef, nga shtëpia e Davidit; dhe emri i virgjëreshës ishte Maria.(Luka 1/26-27)_

Dhe se fjala Frymë në shumë raste të biblës përmendet për të indetifikuar engjëjt këto krijesa të mrekullueshme që i binden Zotit pa hezitim.Ne do të përmendim disa pjesë biblike për të treguar se fjala Frymë është unike me fjalën Engjëll.

_Hir për ju dhe paqe nga ana e atij që është dhe që ishte dhe që do të vijë; edhe nga të shtatë frymërat që janë përpara fronit të tij, (Zbulesa 1/4)_

_"Dhe engjëllit të kishës në Sardë shkruaji: këto gjëra thotë ai që ka të shtatë Frymërat e Perëndisë dhe të shtatë yjet. Unë i di veprat e tua; ti ke emrin se jeton, por je i vdekur. (Zbulesa 3/1)_

Këto frymëra përmendet në bibël se janë shtatë engjëj.
_
Edhe kur ai hapi vulën e shtatë, në qiell u bë heshtje për rreth gjysmë orë. Dhe unë i pashë të shtatë engjëjt që qëndrojnë përpara Perëndisë, dhe atyre u dha shtatë bori. (Zbulesa 8/1-2)_

_Kurse për engjëjt thotë: "Engjëjt e vet ai i bën erëra, dhe shërbenjësit e tij flakë zjarri";_
_Dhe cilit nga engjëjt i tha ndonjë herë: "Rri në të djathtën time, gjersa t'i vë armiqtë e tu shtroje të këmbëve të tua"?..A nuk janë ata të gjithë frymëra shërbenjës, që dërgohen për të shërbyer për të mirën e atyre që kanë për të trashëguar shpëtimin? (Hebrejve 1/7,13-14)_


Një frymë ose një Engjëll

_"Ne nuk gjejmë asgjë të keqe te ky njeri; dhe nëse i ka folur një frymë ose një engjëll të mos luftojmë kundër Perëndisë".(Veprat e apostujve 23/9)_

*Po** kështu dhe togë fjalëshi Ati, Biri, Shpirti i shenjtë në një vend tjetër të biblës zëvëndësohet me togëfjalëshin Ati, Biri, Engjëlli .*

_Pagezojini ne emert e Atit, te birit e te Shpirtit te shenjte." Mateut (28/19)_
_"Por askush nuk e di diten as oren kur do te ndodh kjo askush, as engjell ne qiell, as biri, vetemAti e di." (Marku 13/32)_

Fryma si fjalë e Zotit

*Fryma e Perëndisë më ka krijuar dhe* _fryma e të Plotfuqishmit më jep jetë (Jobi  33/4)_

_Me frymën e Perëndisë formohet akulli dhe shtrirja e ujërave tërhiqet. I ngarkon retë e dendura me lagështirë dhe i shpërndan larg retë e tij dritëplota.Ato enden në qiell kudo, duke ndryshuar drejtimin në bazë të drejtimit të tij, për të kryer çfarëdo gjë që Ai urdhëron mbi faqen e tokës së banuar.I dërgon o për dënim, o për tokën e tij o për mirësi.(Jobi 37/10-13)_

_17 Merrni edhe përkrenaren e shpëtimit dhe shpatën e Frymës, që është fjala e Perëndisë (Efesianëve  6/17)_

_" "Qiejt u bënë me anë të fjalës së Zotit; dhe tërë ushtria e tyre me anë të frymës së gojës së tij "(Jobi 26:13)_

_4 Por ai, duke iu përgjigjur, tha: "Është shkruar: "Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë, por me çdo fjalë që del nga goja e Perëndisë"".(Mateu 4)__.  _ 

Pikërisht edhe pse i shpjeguam të gjithë domthëniet që bibla ka për kuptimin dhe simbolizimin e frymës, ose frymës së shenjtë si shpirt i njeriut, frymëzim, Ëngjëll ose fjalë e Zotit ne donim të tregonim se Jezusi u krijua me urdhërin e e Fjalës së Zotit Bëhu të cilën do ta analizojmë më poshtë dhe për këtë Ai dërgoi engjëjt e tij si robër sikurse i dërgon për erërat, retë dhe dukuritë e tjera natyrore.Gjithashtu Zoti e frymëzoi Jezusin që në vogli dhe e bëri atë profet për të shpëtuar popullin hebre.

Ndërsa gabimi kristianëve është se ato i referohen verseteve biblike të Gjonit për krijimin e Jezusit dhe se devijojnë nga kuptimi dhe domethënia e tyre e saktë .


_ Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte me Perëndinë, dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi.
 Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.
 Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala), dhe pa atë nuk u bë asnjë nga ato që u bënë.
 Në atë ishte jeta, dhe jeta ishte drita e njerëzve.
 Dhe drita shkëlqen në errësirë dhe errësira nuk e kuptoi._
_ Ai (fjala) ishte në botë, dhe bota u krijua me anë të tij, por bota nuk e njohu_
_ Dhe Fjala u bë mish dhe banoi ndër ne; dhe ne soditëm lavdinë e tij, si lavdia e të vetëmlindurit prej Atit, plot hir e të vërtetë.
Gjoni dëshmoi për të dhe thirri duke thënë: "Ky është ai, për të cilin thashë: "Ai që vjen pas meje më ka paraprirë, sepse ishte përpara meje""..(Gjoni 1/1-5,10,14-15)_

*Këto janë versetet biblike të cilët kristianët I marrin për bazë për ta konsideruar Jezusin si Zot dhe se Ai paska krijuar gjithcka duke dalë kështu terësisht nga kuptimi dhe llogjika që të cojnë këto versete.Ne ti analizojmë këto versete duke i shpjeguar me versete të tjerë biblikë ose me mendime të vetë kristianëve.*

_Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte me Perëndinë_

Ky ajet tregon qartë për cilësinë e Zotit se Ai flet me fjalë dhe se cilësia e të folurit të Tij dhe Fjalët e Tij kanë qenë të përhershme në Qënien e Tij Madhështore.Ai I përdorte fjalët e Tij për të krijuar, për të urdhëruar Engjëjt, për të folur me profetët drejtëpërsëdrejti (Mosiu) ose me anë të fjalëve të Tij të zbriste ligje dhe libra hyjnorë për të mësuar njerzimi.

_dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi_

Disa teologë kristianë mendojnë se përkthimi i këtij verseti është i gabueshëm.
Psh  The bible 1935  An AmerikanTranslation nga J.M.P Smith dhe E.J. Goodspeed, Cikago shkruan se përkthimi i këtij verseti vjen në këtë formë.

*Dhe fjala ishte hyjnore*

Pra tregon se Fjala ishte cilësi e Zotit*. Dhe Fjala ishte e Perëndisë*

Në greqisht ky verset shkruhet (Kai the-os en ho logos) që në kuptimin gjuhësor do të shpjegohej kështu.
Fjala greke Theos është një emër kallzuesor në numrin njëjës që ndodhet para foljes dhe nuk paraprihet nga nyja shquese.Është e një Theos pa nyjën shquese.Zoti me të cilin Fjala ishte në fillim është përshkruar këtu nga shprehja greke Theos i paraprirë nga nyja shquese Ho.Pra është një Theos I nyjëzuar.Ndërtimi9 I nyjëzuar I emrit thekson identitet, një personalitet, ndërsa një emër kallëzuesor në numrin njëjës pa nyjën shquese, që paraprin foljen, thekson një cilësi të dikujt.Prandaj pohimi I Gjonit se Fjala ose Logosi ishte Perëndi ose i ngjashëm me të nuk do të thotë se ajo ishte vetë Zoti a me të cilin ishte, por shpreh një cilësi të fjalës Logos por nuk e indetifikon atë me vetë Zotin.(Shkëputur prej biblës Shkrimet e Krishtere Greke, përkthimi Bota e re, Maj 2000)

Prandaj më pas thuhet në bibël

_2 Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.
3 Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala), dhe pa atë nuk u bë asnjë nga ato që u bënë.(Gjoni 1)_

Pra cilësia e të folurës me Fjalë e Zotit ishte që në fillim si cilësi në Qënien e Tij.Fakti që të gjithë krijesat u krijuan prej saj sipas Gjonit tregon se Fjala e Zotit ishte urdhëri i Tij me Fjalë Bëhu sic thuhet tek zanafilla dhe zbulesa .

*Zoti tha u befte drita* _e drita u bë 
Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Le të jetë një kupë qiellore mes ujërave, që t`i ndajë ujërat nga ujërat".
Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Të mbushen ujërat nga një numër i madh qeniesh të gjalla dhe të fluturojnë zogjtë lart mbi tokë nëpër hapësirën e madhe të kupës qiellore
Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Të prodhojë toka qenie të gjalla sipas llojit të tyre: kafshë, rrëshqanorë dhe bisha të tokës, simbas llojit të tyre". (Zanafilla 1)_

_.. Doli një zë i madh nga tempulli i qiellit, nga froni, duke thënë: "U bë".Atëherë shkrepën zëra bubullima dhe vetëtima, dhe u bë një tërmet i madh, që i tillë nuk ishte bërë qëkurse u bënë njerëzit mbi tokë, një tërmet kaq fort i madh.(zbulesa 16/17-18)_

Që krijesat u krijuan nga urdhëri I Zotit me anë të fjalës së Tij e dëshmojnë dhe versete të tjera biblike.

_"Qiejt u bënë me anë të fjalës së Zotit; dhe tërë ushtria e tyre me anë të frymës së gojës së tij "" (Psalmet. 33/6)._ 

_5 Sepse ata me dashje harruan se nëpërmjet fjalës së Perëndisë qiejt vinin në eksistencë shumë kohë më parë, dhe se toka doli nga uji dhe u sajua nëpërmjet ujit,për shkak të të cilit bota e atëhershme u mbulua nga uji dhe humbi,ndërsa qiejt dhe dheu i sotshëm janë ruajtur nga e njëjta fjalë për zjarrin, të rezervuar për ditën e gjyqit dhe të humbjes së njerëzve të pabesë. (2 e Pjetrit 3/5-7)_

_Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala)_
_dhe bota u krijua me anë të tij(fjalës)(Gjoni 1)_

_Me anë të besimit ne kuptojmë se bota është ndërtuar me fjalën e Perëndisë, sa që ato që shihen nuk u bënë prej gjërave që shihen. (Hebrenjve 11/3)_

*Krijimi i Jezusit nga Fjala e Zotit.*

_14 Dhe Fjala u bë mish dhe banoi ndër ne; dhe ne soditëm lavdinë e tij, si lavdia e të vetëmlindurit prej Atit, plot hir e të vërtetë(Gjoni 1/14)_
*Nuk ka dyshim se Jezusi u quajt Fjala e Zotit për shkak se Zoti e theu ligjin natyror të krijimit njerzor me anë të ciftit mashkull-femër për të risjellë dhe njëherë krijimin e Tij të drejtëpërdrejtë me anë të Fjalës dhe urdhërit të Tij  Bëhu.*

_Dhe ishte i veshur me një rrobe të ngjyer në gjak; dhe emri i tij quhet: "Fjala e Perëndisë".(Zbulesa 19/13)_

*Porse kjo për arsyen sepse ai u krijua me anë të kësaj Fjale sikurse u krijuan dhe krijesat e tjera.Fjala e Zotit dhe urdhëri i Tij e krijojnë njeriun pa baba dhe pa nënë( Ademin), e krijon pa nënë (Evën) dhe Jezusin pa baba sepse Zoti është i plotfuqishëm për gjithcka dhe është më i miri Krijues.*

_12 Sepse fjala e Perëndisë_*është e gjallë dhe vepruese, më e mprehtë se çdo shpatë*_me dy tehe dhe depërton deri në ndarjen e shpirtit dhe të frymës, të nyjeve dhe të palcave.(Hebrenjve  4/12)_

_Hebrejtë e akuzuan Jezusin se ai ishte fëmijë i lindur nga imoraliteti dhe nuk e besonin se ai lindi pa baba nga Fjala e Zotit  Bëhu prandaj Jezusi u tha hebrejve._ 

_Dhe mos t'ju shkojë mendja të thoni me vete: "Ne kemi Abrahamin për atë"; sepse unë po ju them se Perëndia mund të nxjerrë bij të Abrahamit edhe prej këtyre gurëve. (Mateu 3/9)_

Ose sikurse i tha Zoti Abrahamit dhe gruas së tij Sarës për lindjen e Isakut.
*A ka vallë diçka që është shumë e vështirë për Zotin?*_ (Zanafilla 18/14)_

*Ose sikruse tha* Elizabeta gruas së Zakarias për lindjen e Gjon Pagëzorit (Jahjës).
*..sepse me Perëndinë asgjë s'është e pamundshme*_ (Luka1/37)_




*Zoti dërgon engjëjt ti sjellin shpirtat embrioneve për ti sjellë ato në jetë dhe dërgon engjëjt  për ti marrë shpirtat njerzve në përfundimin e ciklit njerzor.*

_ Ti fsheh fytyrën tënde dhe ata e humbasin fare; ti heq frymën, dhe ata vdesin duke u kthyer përsëri në pluhurin e tyre.Ti dërgon frymën tënde dhe ata krijohen, kështu ti ripërtërin faqen e dheut.(Psalmet 104/29-30)_

_Shpirtat e njerzve janë krijuar nga Zoti para trupave._ 

*Fjala e Zotit* _m'u drejtua, duke më thënë:"Para se unë të të formoja në barkun e nënës sate, të kam njohur; para se ti të dilje nga barku i saj, të kam shenjtëruar dhe të kam caktuar profet të kombeve".(Jeremia 1/4-5)_

Prandaj Jezusi u tha hebrejve mbasi u tregoi vegimin e Abrahamit për kohën e Jezusit.

_56 Abrahami, ati juaj, ngazëllohej në shpresën që të shihte ditën time; e pa dhe u gëzua".
57 Judenjtë, pra, i thanë: "Ti ende nuk je pesëdhjetë vjeç dhe e paske parë Abrahamin?".
58 Jezusi u tha atyre: "Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë unë po ju them: para se të kishte lindur Abrahami, unë jam".(Gjoni 8)_

_Dhe do të shkojë përpara tij në frymë dhe pushtet të Elias(Luka 1/17)_

Kjo gjë përmendet dhe në shumë pjesë të tjera të biblës.


_Zoti më zotëroi në fillim të rrugës së tij, përpara veprave të tij më të lashta.U vendosa nga amshimi, që në krye, para se toka të ekzistonte. Më krijuan kur nuk kishte ende humnera, kur nuk kishte burime me ujë të bollshëm. Më krijuan para se themelet e maleve të ishin përforcuar, para kodrinave,kur nuk kishte sajuar ende as tokën, as fushat dhe as plisat e para të dheut.(Proverbs 8/22-26)_

_Po, ti ke formuar të përbrëndëshmet e mia, ti më ke endur në barkun e nënes sime.Unë do të të kremtoj, sepse jam krijuar në mënyrë të mrekulluar; veprat e tua janë të mrekullueshme, dhe unë e di shumë mirë këtë gjë.Kockat e mia nuk ishin një e fshehtë për ty kur u formova në fshehtësi duke u endur në thellësitë e tokës.Dhe sytë e tu panë masën pa trajtë të trupit tim, dhe në librin tënd ishin shkruar ditët që ishin caktuar për mua, megjithëse asnjë prej tyre nuk ekzistonte ende.(Psalmet 139/13-16)_

Jezusi u quajt i parëlindur .

_Ajo lindi djalin e saj të parëlindur, të cilit ia vuri emrin Jezus.(Mateu 1/25)_

Kjo nuk përbën ndonjë fakt për hyjnizimin e tij sepse kështu janë quajtur dhe njerez të tjera në bibël si (Numrat 3,12.41, Zanafilla 27 etj)

_Zoti i foli Moisiut duke i thënë:"Më shenjtëro çdo të parëlindur, (Eksodi 13/1-2)_

_Por do të njohë si të parëlindur djalin e gruas së urryer, duke i dhënë një pjesë të dyfishtë të të gjitha atyre që zotëron; sepse ai është prodhimi i parë i fuqisë së tij dhe atij i përket e drejta e paralindjes.(Ligji përtërirë 21/17)_

Pra si konkluzion ne mund të themi se Jezusi u krijua nga Fuqia e Zotit në mynyrë madhështore si u krijua Ademi, Eva dhe sikurse fëmijët që lindën nga gratë me moshë të thyer , apo që ishin sterile.Prindërit e tij u lajmëruan nga engjëjt  për lindjen e tij sikurse u lajmërua Abrahami, Jakobi, Zakaria etj. Jezusi u mbush me frymën e shenjtë (Frymëzim) që na barkun e nënës sikurse u mbush Samsoni, Gjon Pagëzori etj.Ai u quajt profet dhe krijesë e Zotit sikurse u quajtën dhe të tjerët.Ai gjithmonë emërohej në bibël me emrin Bir i njeriut dhe këtë e përdorte në shumë profeci të tij.Ai u krijua si embrion nga Fjala e Zotit Bëhu dhe ëngjëjt i sollën shpirtin  kur ai ishte në barkun e Maries për ti dhënë jetë.Ai ndjenji në barkun e Maries plot 9 muaj dhe lindi si një krijesë njerzore e cila u rrethpre kur mbushi 8 ditë sikurse Gjon Pagëzori.

_Dhe kur kaluan të tetë ditët, pas të cilave ai duhej rrethprerë, ia vunë emrin Jezus, emër të dhënë nga engjëlli para se ai të ngjizej në bark. (Luka 2/21)_

_Dhe Elizabetës i erdhi koha që të lindë dhe të nxjerrë në dritë një djalë.Dhe ndodhi që të tetën ditë erdhën për ta rrethprerë djalin, dhe donin t'ia quanin Zakaria, me emrin e atit të tij; por e ëma ndërhyri dhe tha: "Jo, por përkundrazi do të quhet Gjon".(Luka 1/57-60)_

Të gjitha këto së bashku me mesazhin që ai u përcolli Israelitëve tregojnë se Ai ishte Rob dhe i dërguar i Zotit dhe se adhuronte vetëm Zotin, ishte profet i nderuar i Tij dhe nuk ishte idhujtar dhe hipokrit që në vend të Zotit të adhuronte shëmbëlltyrat që sot I gjejmë nëpër kasha, apo varre dhe sende të tjerë të cilat përbëjnë besimin e sotëm të kristianëve.Bibla jo vetëm që ka deëvijuar me kalimin e kohërave por dhe shkruesit e saj nuk kanë qenë të përpiktë në kuptimin që i jepnin fjalëve duke lënë kështu hapësira për abuzime mendimesh të njerzve të thjeshtë.

*Gabim biblik në të shprehur*
_Zoti vizitoi Sarën, siç i kishte thënë; dhe Zoti i bëri Sarës ato që i kishte premtuar._
_ Dhe Sara u ngjiz dhe lindi një djalë me Abrahamin në pleqërinë e tij, në kohën e caktuar që Perëndia i kishte thënë. (Zanafilla 21/1-2)_

Si e vizitoi Zoti Sarën.Kjo nuk ka llogjikë sepse Zoti nuk është njeri sikurse e përshkruan bibla në shumë pjesë të saj duke i dhënë Atij cilësi njerzore të mangëta të cilat I futen në fenë krishtere nga konceptet pagane dhe mitiologjike.
Prandaj përgjigjen e saktë të pyetjeve të mia I gjeta në Kuranin Famëlartë.jithmonë më bëntë përshtypje pse Muhamedi a.s iu shpall prej Zotit kapitulli Merjem (Maria) që tregon për historinë e nënës së Isait a.s(Jezusit) dhe në Kuran nuk ka një sure me emrin e ndonjë prej të afërme të Muhamedit a.s qofshin ato prindër apo farafis.Si ka mundësi që në Kuran Merjemja(Maria) përmendet gruaja më e mirë e njerzimit ndërsa Muhamedi a.s nuk e thotë këtë për nënën e Tij e as për vajzën e tij ose për gruan e tij.Pra kjo tregon qartë se kurani nuk është vepër njerzore Ai është shpallje hyjnore që shmang cdo lloj emocioni dhe dashurie pa baza hyjnore.

Dhe sërisht gjeta një përgjigje biblike ku Jezusi thotë.

_Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.
Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim.
Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua;
për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Ati dhe nuk do të më shihni më;
 për gjykim, sepse princi i kësaj bote është gjykuar.
Kam edhe shumë gjëra të tjera për t'ju thënë, por ato ende ju nuk mund t'i mbani.
Por, kur të vijë ai, Fryma e së vërtetës, ai do t'ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë, sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t'ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë.
Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t'jua kumtojë.
Të gjitha gjërat që ka Ati janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes dhe do t'jua kumtojë.(Gjoni 16/7-15)_
_
3:45. 
Përkujto kur engjujt i thanë: "Oj Mejreme, All-llahu të përgëzon me fjalën e vet me lindjen e një fëmije si rezultat i fjalës së Zotit emri i të cilit është Mesih, Isa, bir i Merjemes, i famshëm në dynja e ahiret dhe nga të afërmit (e Zotit). 


Sure 3:47: "Ajo (Merjemja) tha: Zoti im, si mund te kem unë djalë e mua s'më ka prekur njeriu. Ai (Allahu) tha: Ja, kështu Allahu krijon çka te doje. Kur Ai vendos për një çeshtje, vetëm i thotë "Bëhu" Ajo menjehere bëhet."

3:59. 
Vërtet, çështja e Isait (të lindur pa baba) te All-llahu është sikurse çështja e Ademit. Atë e krijoi Ai nga dheu, e pastaj atij i tha "Bëhu!" ai u bë._

_E, përmendju në këtë libër (tregimin për) Merjemen kur ajo u largua prej familjes së saj në një vend në lindje.Ajo, vuri një perde ndaj tyre, e Ne ia dërguam asaj Xhebrilin, e ai iu paraqit asaj njeri në tërësi.Ajo tha: "Unë i mbështetem të Gjithëmëshirëshmit prej teje, nëse je që frikësohesh Atij (pra më le të lirë)!"Ai (Xhibrili) tha: "Unë jam vetëm i dërguar (melek) i Zotit tënd për të dhuruar ty një djalë të pastër (pejgamber)".Ajo tha: "Si do të kem unë djalë, kur mua nuk më është afruar njeri (nuk jam e martuar), e as nuk kamë qenë e pamoralshme".Ai (Xhibrili) tha: "Ja, kështu ka thënë Zoti yt; ajo për Mua është lehtë, e për ta bërë atë (djalin e krijuar pa babë) argument për njerëzit e edhe mëshirë nga ana e Jonë. Kjo është çështje e kryer!"Ajo e barti atë (Isain), andaj (me të në bark) u izolua në një vend të largët.E dhembja (e lindjes) e mbështeti atë te një trup i hurmës. Ajo tha: "Ah sa mirë ka qenë për mua të kisha vdekur para kësaj e të isha e harruar që moti!"E prej së poshtmi atë e thirri (Xhibrili): "Mos u brengos, Zoti yt bëri pranë teje një përrockë (uji)".E ti shkunde trupin e hurmës se do të bijnë ty hurma të freskëta.Ti pra, ha pi e qetësou, dhe nëse sheh ndonjë prej njerëzve thuaj: "Unë ka vendsur heshtje për hir të Gjitëhmëshirshmit, andaj asnjë njeriu sot nuk i flas!"Dhe duke e bartur ngryk shkoj me të te të afërmit e vet ata i thanë: "Oj Merjeme, ke bërë një punë shumë tëkeqe!"Oj motra e Harunit, babai yt nuk ishte njeri i prishur e as nëna jote nuk ka qenë e pamoralshme!Atëherë ajo u dha shenjë kah (Isai). Ata thanë: "Si t'i flasim atij që ëshë foshnjë në djep?"Ai (Isai) tha: "Unë jam rob i All-llahut, mua më ka dhënë (ka caktuar të më japë) librin dhe më ka bërë Pejgamber.Më ka bërë dobiprurës kudo që të jem dhe më ka porositur me namaz (falje) e zeqatë për sa të jemë gjallë!Më ka bërë të mirësjellshëm ndaj nënës sime, e nuk më ka bërë kryelartë as të padëgjueshëm!Selami (shpëtim prej All-llahut) është me mua ditën kur u linda, ditën kur të vdes dhe ditën kur të dal (prej varrit) i gjallë!"Kjo është (fjalë) e vërtetë, rreth Isait, birit të Merjemes në të cilin ata shkaktojnë dyshime.Nuk i takoi (nuk ka nevojë) All-llahu të ketë ndonjë fëmijë, i pastër është Ai, kur dëshiron një send Ai vetëm i thotë atij: Bëhu!". Ai menjëherë bëhet._
_Isai i tha popullit të vet) Dhe se All-llahu është Zoti im dhe Zoti juaj, pra adhuronie Atë, kjo është rrugë (fe) e drejtë.(Merjem 16-36)_

_S'ka dyshim, ky është lajm i vërtetë. Nuk ka asnjë të adhuruar tjetër pos All-llahut. All-llahu është Ai, i plotëfuqishmi, i vetëdijshmi._
_E nëse ata refuzojnë (besimin e drejtë), ata janë ngatërrestarë, për të cilët All-llahu e di shumë mirë._
_Thuaju (o i dërguar): "O ithtarë të librit (Tevrat e Inxhil), ejani (të bashkohemi) te një fjalë që është e njejtë (e drejtë) mes nesh dhe mes jush: të mos adhurojmë, pos All-llahut, të mos ia bëjmë Atij asnjë send shok, të mos konsiderojmë njëri - tjetrin zotër pos All-llahut!" E në qoftë se ata refuzojnë, ju thoni: "Dëshmoni pra, se ne jemi muslimanë (besuam një Zot)!"(Ali Imran 61-64)_

_                                                                                Fund shkrimit të parë_

_                                         Shkëputur prej Librit Islami, Krishtërimi dhe Thirrja Sataniste_

----------


## _Mersin_

Pjesa e parë
-Pëgënjeshtrimi I trinitetit me argumenta të llogjikës.
-
*-Thënia e parë: Jeta e përjetshme arrihet me njësimin e Allahut dhe besimin në shpalljen e Mesiut.* 

Në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 17/ 3 është thëni e Isait duke I folur Zotit: *"Dhe kjo është jeta e përjetshme, të të njohin ty të vetmin perëndi të vërtetë dhe Jezu Krishtin që ti ke dërguar."* Mesiu a.s tregoi qartë se jeta e përjetshme është të njesosh Zotin dhe se Isai është I dërguari I Tij. Ai nuk tha se jeta e përjetshme është të njohësh trinitetin (Atin, Birin dhe Shpirtin e shenjtë). Tregohet qartë nga citati biblik I lartëpërmendur se njësimi I Zotit nuk mjafton për të fituar jetën e përjetshme, por duhet të besoh edhe shpalljen e Isait dhe të besosh gjithashtu se Isai ishte njeri. Nga citati biblik kuptojmë se me mirësinë e Allahut vetëm muslimanët do të jenë të fituar, kurse mexhusët (adhuruesit e zjarrit), kristianët dhe Cifutët nuk janë të fituar në botën tjetër, sepse besimi I tyre është I gabuar.
*-Thënia e dytë: Njësimi dhe dashuria për Allahun është porosia më e madhe.*

Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas* Markut 12/ 28-34: "28. atëherë një nga skribët që e kishte dëgjuar diskutimin e tyre, duke kuptuar se si iu ishte përgjigjur mirë iu afrua dhe e pyeti: Cili është I pari I të gjitë urdhërimeve? 29. Dhe Jezusi iu përgjigj: -Urdhërimi I parë I të gjithëve është: Dëgjo, o Izrael! Zoti, Perëndia ynë është I vetmi Zot. 30. Dhe, duaje Zotin, Perëndinë tënd me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd, me të gjithë mëndien tënde e me të gjithë forcën tënde! Ky është I pari urdhërim. 31. Dhe I dyti I ngjan këtij: Duaje të afërmin tëndi porsi vetveten. Nuk ka urdhërim tjetër më të madh se këta. 32. Atëherë skribi I tha: Mirë mësues, the sipas të vërtetës se ka vetëm një Perëndi dhe s'ka asnjë përve- Tij, 33. dhe ta duash me gjithë zemër, me të gjithë mëndien, me gjithë shpirti e me gjithë forcë dhe ta duash të afërmin porsi vetvetja vlen më tepër se sa të gjithë olokaustet dh fllijimet. 34. Dhe Jezusi duke e parë se ai ishte përgjigjur me mend, I tha: Ti je nuk larg nga mbretëria e Perëndisë. Dhe më askush nuk guxoi më ta pyesë."* Kanë ardhur citate në Ungjillin sipas *Mateut 22/ 34-40: "Dhe tha Mesihu në fund: Nga këto dy urdhërime varet I tërë ligji dhe profetët."* Është e njohur se të gjitha porositë që ndodhen në Teurat dhe në Inxhil porositin për njësiminn e Allahut. Shiko gjithashtu tek *Ligji I Përtërirë 4/35-39 dhe Isaia 45/5 dhe po tek Isaia 46/9.*

*-Thënia e tretë: Isai ia mohoi vetes dijen se kur është dita e fundit.*

-Erdhi në Ungjillin sipas* Markut 13/ 32: "Sa për atë ditë dhe atë orë askush nuk e di, as engjëjt në qiell, as biri, por vetëm Ati."* Në këtë citat Mesihu a.s tregoi qartë se është si njerëzit dhe se nuk e di se kur është dita e fundit, d.m.th ia mohoi vetes një nga cilësitë e të Adhuruarit (Zotit) dhe ajo është dituria e të fshehtës. Ai tregoi qartë se kjo cilësi është vetëm e Allahut dhe se kjo gjë argumenton për njësimin e Allahut dhe se Mesihu ishte njeri. Gjithashtu tregoi qartë se ai ka mangësi, kurse I Adhuruari (Zoti) si- dihet ka cilësi të plota. Nëse thonë se ndodhet në vende të tjera në Bibël se ai (Mesihu) e di të fshehtën, u themi atyre se ose libri juaj është I ndryshuar (që ka kundërshtim midis citateve) dhe nuk lejohet që ta pasosh Biblën), ose kjo dituri që ju keni ia mësoi Allahu ashtu sikurse ia mësoi edhe pejgamberëve të tjerë. Argumentet se Mesihu nuk e di të fshehtën janë të shumta në Bibël dhe nga këto janë: Në ungjillin sipas *Gjonit 5/ 20: "Sepse Ati e do Birin dhe I dëften gjith-ka që bën vetë dhe do ti tregojë vepra më të mëdha se këto që të mrekulloheni."* Në këtë citat biblik tregohet qartë se këto që di Isai ia tregoi Zoti ashtu sic ia mësoi edhe pejgamberëve të tjerë. Sipas *Gjonit 21/ 5: "Dhe Jezusi u tha atyre: O djema, a keni ndonjë gjë për të ngrënë? Ata iu përgjigjën: Jo." Sipas Mateut 8/ 10: "Dhe Jezusi kur I dëgjoi këto gjëra, u mrekullua" Sipas Mateut 15/ 34: "Dhe Jezusi u tha atyre: Sa bukë keni? Ata thanë: Shtatë bukë dhe pak peshq të vegjël."* Citatet që argumentojnë se Isai nuk e di të fshehtën janë të shumta në Bibël dhe në Teurat. Në Bibël dhe Teurat ka shumë citate të cilat lajmërojnë se persona të tjerë kanë lajmëruar për gjëra të fshehta. A mos argumenton kjo se ata ishin të adhuruar? Tek Zanafilla 49/ 1-13 [/B]tregohet se Jakobi thirri djemtë e tij kur ishte në prag të vdekjes dhe u tha atyre për disa gjëra nga të cilat ata do të goditeshin dhe ndodhi sic u tha ai. Tek *ligji I Përtërirë 33/1-29* tregohet se Musai lajmëroi për shumë gjëra të fshehta. Sipas* Samuelit 10/ 1-6* tregohet se Samueli lajmëroi mbretin Saul për disa gjëra të fshehta. Citatet e këtij lloji janë të shumta në Dhiatën e Vjetër dhe në Dhiatën e Re. Nëse dëshiron lexo:* I Mbretërve 17/ 1; 18/ 41-45; 21/ 21-24; II Mbretërve 4/ 8-18; 6/ 8-12; 8/ 1-13; 9/ 3-37; 10/ 1-33; 13/ 14-25; Numrat 24/15-19; Ungjilli sipas Gjonit 11/49-52.* Asnjë nuk ka thënë se ata që dinin të fshehtat ishin të adhuruar, pra edhe Isai nuk ishte I adhuruar dhe të gjithë thoshin se lajmet I merrnin nga Allahu ().

*-Thënia e katërt: Ai (Isai) ia mohoi vetes mundësinë dhe dëshirën.*

-Erdhi në Ungjillin sipas* Mateut 20/ 20-23: "20. Atëherë nëna e bijve të Zebedeut iu afrua bashkë me bijtë e saj, ra përmbys para tij dhe kërkoi di-ka. 21. Dhe ai I tha: Cfarë do? Ajo iu përgjigj: Urdhëro që këta dy bijtë e mi të ulen njëri në të djathtën dhe tjetri në të majtën në mbretërinë tënde. 22. Dhe Jezusi duke iu përgjigjur tha: Ju nuk e dini -farë kërkoni! A mund ta pini ju kupën që unë do të pi dhe të pagëzoheni me pagëzimin që unë do të pagëzohem? Ata I thanë: Po, mundemi. 23. Atëherë ai u tha atyre: Ju me të vërtetë do ta pini kupën time dhe do të pagëzoheni me pagëzimin me të cilin unë do të pagëzohem, por nuk është në dorën time që të uleni në të djathtën time apo në të majtën time, po u është rezervuar atyre të cilëve u është përgatitur nga ati im."* A është e saktë që të jetë I Adhuruar (Zot) ai I cili ia mohon vetes mundësinë dhe dëshirën, dhe dëshirën e hoqi nga vetja e tij dhe tha se ajo është në dorë të Zotit (Allahut). A mos është I pafuqishëm Zoti? Shiko në thëniet e Isait në Ungjillin sipas ]*Gjonit 5/ 30: "Unë s'mund të bëj asgjë nga vetja ime, gjykoj sipas asaj që dëgjoj dhe gjyqi im është I drejtë, sepse nuk kërkoj vullnetin tim, por vullnetin e Atit tim që më ka dërguar." Në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 14/ 31: "dhe se bëj ashtu si- më ka urdhëruar." Në Ungjillin sipas Markut 7/ 24: "hyri në një shtëpi dhe donte që askush të mos e dinte, por nuk mundi të qëndrojë I fshehur."* Sikur ai të ishte nga origjina e babait, pra Zot sic pretendojnë ata, atëherë ai duhet të jetë njësoj si Ati në dëshirë dhe në mundësi.

*-Thënia e pestë: Ai ia mohi vetes se ishte besimtar I mirë, për shkak të thjeshtësisë.*

Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas* Mateut 19/ 16-17: "16. Dhe ja, iu afrua dikush dhe I tha: Mësues I mirë, cfarë të mirer duhet të bëjë që të kem jetë të përjetshme? 17. Dhe ai I tha: Pse më quan të mirë? Askush nuk është I mirë përvec një të vetmi, Perëndia"* A ia mohon vetes se nuk është I mirë ai që është Zot? Në citatin e lartëpërmendur tregohet se Isai a.s ia mohoi vetes se është I mirë dhe kjo gjë argumenton se ai është I thjeshtë dhe I përulur para Allahut. Dhe këto janë cilësitë e pejgamberëve dhe të besimtarëve të mirë. Cilësia e Allahut është Madhështia dhe Kryelartësia dhe Allahu nuk tregohet I thjeshtë dhe I përulur para robit të tij, sepse Allahu ka cilësi të plota dhe nuk e shoqëron askush në to.

*-Thënia e gjashtë: Bërtitja e Isës në drurin e kryqit.*

-Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas *Mateut 27/ 46-50: "Rreth orës nëntë Jezusi bërtiti me zë të lartë duke thënë: Eli, Eli! lama sabaktani, që do të thotë: Perëndia im, Perëndia im përse më ke braktisur?50. Dhe Jezusi bërtiti dhe një herë me zë të lartë dhe dha frymë." Në ungjillin sipas Lukës 23/ 46: "Dhe Jezusi bërtiti me zë të lartë dhe tha: O At, në duart e Tua po e dorëzoj frymën time, dhe si tha këto e dha frymën."* Mos vallë ai që bërtet dhe nuk e shpëton veten e tij nga vdekja është Zot? Ne e dimë se cilësitë e Zotit janë: nuk lodhet, nuk dobësohet, nuk bërtet, nuk kërkon ndihmë mdihmë dhe nuk vdes. Në Bibël dhe në Teurat ndodhen cilësitë të cilat I meriton Zoti I vërtetë. *Sipas Isaia 40/ 28: "Nuk e di ti vallë, nuk e ke dëgjuar? Perëndia I përjetësisë, Zoti, Krijuesi I kufijve të tokës nuk mundohet dhe nuk lodhet, zgjuarsia e Tij është e panjoshme." Jeremia 10/ 10: "Por Zoti është Perëndia I vërtetë, Ai është Perëndia I gjallë dhe Mbreti I përjetshëm"*
Ne pyesim: Vallë kë luste Isai kur ishte në kryqin e drunjtë? A Zoti lut një Zot tjetër? Dhe nëse luste veten e tij kjo është -menduri. Kristianët thonë se ai fal kë të dojë nga robërit e tij, por a ka mundësi që të falë krijesat kur ai arriti në këtë përfundim ( e kryqëzuan, bërtiti, etj). I hemi atyre se a iu përgjigj Allahu lutjes së tij. Nëse thonë se nuk iu përgjigj Allahu lutjes së tij, atëherë ne gjykojmë për humbjen e këtij Zoti I cili lut dhe nuk I përgjigjen lutjes së tij. Nëse thonë se atij iu përgjigj lutja, u themi atyre se përse I shani cifutët të cilëve iu falën gjynahet me vrasjen e tij.


*-Thënia e shtatë: Ai krahasoi veten e tij me të gjithë njerëzit dhe se është rob.*


Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas *Gjonit 20/ 17: "por shko tek vëllezërit e mi dhe thuaj atyre se unë po ngjitem tek Ati im dhe Ati juaj, tek Perëndia im dhe Perëndia juaj."* Në këtë citat biblik ai thotë se Perëndia është Ati I tij dhe Ati I atyre, Zoti I tij dhe Zoti I atyre të gjithëve. Mos vallë ai njëherë është Zot dhe një herë është rob? Ky citat ngjason me thënien e Allahut në Kur'an në suren *El-Maide/ 117: "Unë nuk u kam thënë tjetër atyre vev asaj që ti më urdhërove: Të adhuroni Allahun, Zotin tim dhe Zotin tuaj"*
Citati I lartëpërmendur I Biblës është plotësisht mohues për atë që Isai është Zot, sepse ata nuk janë të bashkuar, por Iai shkoi tek Ai. Gjëndet tek *Timoteu 1: "Në fakt një është Perëndia dhe një I vetmi është ndërmjetësi midis Perëndisë dhe njerëzve, Krishti Jezus njeri."*


]*-Thënia e tetë: Ai pohoi se Babai I tij është më I madh se ai.*


-*Tek Ungjilli sipas Gjonit 14/ 28: sepse Ati është më I madh se unë."* Në këtë citat mohohet se Isai është zot, gjithashtu mohohet edhe triniteti, sepse nuk është I barabartë me të tre. Ka thënë Mesihu a.s në Ungjillin sipas *Gjonit 13/ 16-17: "16. Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po ju them: Shërbëtori nuk është më I madh se padroni I tij, as I dërguari më I madh se ai që e ka dërguar. 17. Po ti dini këto gjëra, të lumtur do të jeni ju nëse do ti bëni."*

-*-Thënia e nëntë: Thënia e tij e qartë se I shpallej.*

-Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas* Gjonit 14/ 24: "dhe fjala që po dëgjon nuk është e imja, por e Atit që më ka dërguar."* Në këtë citat ai tregon qartë se është I dërguar dhe I shpallen fjalët nga Allahu. Po në Ungjillin sipas *Gjonit 7/ 15-18: "15. Dhe Judenjtë mrekulloheshin duke thënë: Si ditka ky shkronjat pa pasur studiuar? 16. Jezusi atëherë iu përgjigj atyre dhe tha: Doktrina ime nuk është e imja, por e atij që më ka dërguar. 17. në qoftë se dikush do të bëjë vullnetin e Tij, do ta njohë nëse kjo doktrinë vjen nga Perëndia, apo që unë flas nga vetja ime. 18. Kush flet nga vetja e tij, kërkon lavdinë e vet, kurse ai që kërkon lavdinë e atij që e ka dërguar është I vërtetë dhe në të nuk ka padrejtësi." Po tek Gjoni 8/ 26-28: "26por Ai që më ka dërguar është I vërtetë dhe gjërat që kam dëgjuar nga Ai them botës. 27. Ata nuk e kuptuan se ai po u fliste atyre për Atin. 28. Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: Kur ta keni lartuar birin e njeriut, atëherë do ta njihni se unë jam dhe se nuk bëj asgjë prej vetes, por I them këto gjëra ashtu si Ati më ka mësuar." Po sipas Gjonit 8/ 40: "Por ju tani kërkoni të më vrisni mua që ju kam folur të vërtetën që kam dëgjuar nga Perëndia." Përsëri tek Gjoni 12/ 48-50: "48. Kush më hedh poshtë dhe nuk I pranon fjalët e mia ka kush e gjykon. Fjala që kam shpallur është ajo që do të gjykojë në Ditën e Fundit. 49. Sepse unë nuk kam folur nga vetja ime, por Ati vetë që më ka dërguar dhe më ka urdhëruar -'duhet të them e të shpall. 50. Dhe unë e di se urdhërimi I tij është jetë e përjetshme, gjërat pra që them unë I them ashtu sic më ka thënë Ati."* Shfaqet në citatet e lartëpëmendura se hebrenjtë e njohën se Isai kishte njohuri të shumta për librat e zbrutur nga qielli dhe ai tregoi qartë se këto njohuri I solli nga Allahu. Ai nuk I fliste ato nga vetja, nuk donte të lavdëronte veten e tij, por donte kënaqëinë e Allahut dhe nuk fliste gjë tjetër vec asaj që Allahu I shpalli. Kur dëshiruan vrasjen e tij ai u tha atyre se është njeri dhe se nuk u fliste asgjë atyre ve- të vërtetës që iu lejua nga Allahu. Isai ishte besnik ndaj shpalljes dhe nuk fshehu gjë prej saj, por e përcolli atë si- e dëgjoi. Ai nuk I gjykon të këqinjtë (mohuesit), por Ai (Allahu) që I shpalli atij (d.m.th Allahu I gjykon).


*-Thënia e dhjetë: Jezusi mësues. .* 

-Në Ungjillin sipas* Mateut 19/ 16: "Dhe ja iu afrua dikush dhe tha: Mësues I mirë." .* 
Në këtë citat Jezusi e cilësoi vveten e tij si mësues dhe kjo gjë është vendosur shumë herë në Bibël. Jezusi e pranoi këtë thënie, sepse ishte njeri dhe biri I njeriut, rob I Allahut, I dërguar me shpallje që t'ia mësonte nxënësve të tij. *Nëse dëshiron lexo Mateu 26/ 18; Marku 9/ 38; 10/ 35; Luka 5/ 5; 8/ 24; 8/ 45; 9/ 33; 9/ 38; 12/ 13; 17/ 13; Gjoni 1/ 38; 4/ 31; 6/ 25; 13/ 13-14; Mateu 23/ 8. .* 

*-Thënia e njëmbëdhjetë: Ankthi dhe trishtimi mohojnë se ai është Zot. .* 

-Ka ardhur në Ungillin sipas* Mateut 26/ 36-40, 42: "36. Atëherë Jezusi shkoi bashkë me ta në një vend që quhej Gjetsemani dhe u tha dishepujve: Uluni këtu, ndërsa unë po shkoj aty të lutem. 37. Dhe mori me vete Pjetrin dhe dy djemtë e Zebedeut dhe filloi të ndjejë trishtim dhe ankth të madh. 38. Atëherë ai u tha atyre: Shpirti im është thellësisht I trishtuar deri në vdekje. Qëndroni këtu dhe rrini zgjuar bashkë me mua. 39. Dhe ai shkoi pak përpara, ra me fytyrë në tokë dhe lutej duke thënë: Ati im! Në qoftë se është e mundur largoje prej meje këtë kupë, megjithatë jo si dua unë, por si do Ti. 40. Pastaj u kthye tek dishepujt 42. U largua përsëri për herë të dytë dhe u lut duke thënë: Ati im! Në qoftë se kjo kupë nuk është e mundur të largohet prej meje pa u pirë prej meje, u bëftë vullneti yt." .* 
Ky citat I fundit argumenton se ai është rob I Allahut, sepse Zoti as nuk trishtohet dhe as nuk ka ankth dhe Zoti nuk lut me përulshmëri dhe pastaj të vdesë. Kristianët thonë se cilësitë e njeriut (si ngrënia, pirja, gjumi, torturat e njerëzve ndaj tij, fshehja e tij nga armiku, të luajturit me fëmijët, bërja pis e rrobave) ndodhin sepse Jezusi ishte qënie humane e jo qënie hyjnore. Ne I themi atyre: Nuk egziston triniteti (bashkimi). Ju thoni se Jezusi është Zot. Si mundet ai të jetë gjysëm I plotë dhe gjysëm I mangët? Nëse kristianët thonë se këto mangësi ishin para trinitetit (bashkimit), ne u themi atyre se Jezusi nuk I ndryshoi këto Cilësi prej kur lindi e deri sa vdiq.

*-Thënia e dymbëdhjetë: Ai tha për veten e tij se është bir I njeriut. .* 

-Jezusi gjithmonë thoshte për veten e tij se është bir I njeriut dhe biri I njeriut nuk është tjetër vecse njeri. U përmendën cilësitë e Jezusit se ai është njeri dhe biri I njeriut më tepër se 70 herë në Bibël. Gjithashtu ndodhet në Bibël dhe në Teurat së Allahu nuk është njeri dhe argumentet se Allahu nuk është njeri janë: *Osea 11/ 9: "sepse jam një Perëndi dhe jo një njeri" Sipas Jobit 9/ 32: "Në të vërtetë ai nuk është njeri si unë, të cilit mund ti përgjigjemi dhe të dalim në gjyq bashkë." Sipas Samuelit 1,15/ 29: "dhe nuk do të pendohet sepse Ai nuk është njeri që të pendohet."* 
Argumentet se Jezusi ishte bir I njeriut janë: Tek Ungjilli sipas *Mateut 11/ 19: "Erdhi biri I njeriut që ha dhe pi." Mateu 17/ 12 dhe 17/ 22: "17. kështu edhe birit të njriut do ti duhet të vuajë prej tyre. 22. Por, ndërsa ata qëndronin në Galile, Jezusi u tha atyre: Biri I njeriut do të dorëzohet në duart e njerëzve." Sipas Lukës 9/ 56: "sepse biri I njeriut nuk erdhi për të shkatërruar shpirtrat e njerëzve" Luka 23/ 47: "Atëherë centurioni kur pa -'ndodhi përlëvdoi Perëndinë duke thënë: Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte I drejtë."* 
Tek Ungjilli sipas Mateut thuhet se Jezusi është nga pasardhësit e Daudit, të birit të Ibrahimit, kurse tek Ungjilli sipas Lukës tregohet se prejardhjen e ka nga Allahu. Për këtë ne themi që ose librat e tyre kundërshtojnë njëri tjetrin ose themi se JEZUSI është njeri dhe biri I njeriut. Dhe ky është kufri (mosbesimi) më I madh për muslimanët dhe kristianët. Jezusi thoshte për veten e tij se është biri I Daudit, sepse nëna e tij e kishte prejardhjen nga Daudi. Ai (Isai) e quante veten njeri dhe biri I njeriut. A mos vallë kristianët janë më të ditur se ai dhe thonë që ai është Zot dhe biri I Zotit?

*-Thënia e trembëdhjetë: Jezusi e quajti veten e tij profet.* 


-Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas *Mateut 21/ 11: "Dhe turmat thoshin: Ky është Jezusi, profeti nga Nazareti I Galilesë." Gjoni 6/ 14: "Atëherë njerëzit, kur panë shenjën që bëri Jezusi thanë: Me të vërtetë ky është profeti që duhet të vijë në botë." Luka 7/ 16: "Atëherë të gjithë u mrekulluan dhe lëvdonin Perëndinë duke thënë: Midis nesh doli një profet I madh dhe Perëndia e vizitoi populin e vet.." Mateu 13/ 57: "por Jezusi u tha atyre: Asnjë profet nuk për-mohet përve-se në vendlindjen e vet dhe në shtëpinë e vet." Luka 13/ 33-34: "Por sot, nesër e pasnesër më duhet të ec, sepse nuk mundet që një profet të vdesë jashtë Jeruzalemit. 34. Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem që I vret profetët dhe I vret me gurë ata që janë të dërguar. Sa herë desha ti mbledh bijtë e tu sikurse kllo-ka I mbledh nën krahë zogjtë e vet, por ju nuk deshët."* 
Vërtet dy nxënës e cilësuan Jezusin dhe thanë se ai është njeri dhe profet e sikur të ishte Zot, ai do t'ia kthente atyre se ai nuk ishte njeri dhe profet, por Zot. Kjo gjëndet tek* Luka 24/ 19: "Kur Jezusi I pyeti ata të dy për gjërat që ndodhen në Kudus, ata I thanë: Cështjen e Jezusit nga Nazareti që ishte një profet I madh dhe I fuqishëm përpara Perëndisë dhe përpara të gjithë popullit."* 
Argumentet për këte janë të shumta e nëse dëshiron lexo: *Gjoni 4/ 19; 9/ 11, Luka 7/ 39, Gjoni 7/ 52; 9/ 15,17* 
. të gjithë këta thonë se Jezusi ishte profet dhe Jezusi vetë thoshte se është profet. Armiqtë e tij e mohojnë shpalljen e tij nga Cifutët, faresijjunët etj. A lejohet dhe a mundet që ti lemë të gjitha këto thënie dhe të themi se është Zot apo një e treat e Zotit.

*-Thënia e katërmbëdhjetë: Jezusi e quajti veten të dërguar.* 


-Me të vërtetë kanë ardhur në Ungjille citate të shumta që argumentojnë se Jezusi është I dërguari I Allahut dhe Ungjilli që flet më shumë për shpalljen e e tij është ai I Gjonit (I cili u botua për refuzim ndaj atyre që nuk pohojnë se Jezusi është Zot). *Mateu 10/ 40: "Ai që ju pranon ju, më pranon mua dhe ai që më pranon mua pranon atë që më ka dërguar." Mateu 15/ 24: "Por ai ju përgjigj dhe tha: Unë nuk jam dërguar gjetiu përve-se tek delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit." Luka 4/ 43: "Por ai u tha atyre: Më duhet të shpall lajmin e mirë të mbretërisë së perëndisë edhe në qytete të tjera, sepse për këtë jam dërguar." Luka 10/ 16: "kush ju përbuz, më përbuz mua dhe kush më përbuz mua, përbuz Atë që më ka dërguar mua." Marku 9/ 37: "dhe kushdo që më pranon mua, nuk më pranon mua por Atë që më ka dërguar." Gjoni 4/ 34: "Jezusi u tha atyre: Ushqimi im është të bëj vullnetin e atij që më dërgoi dhe të të kryej veprën e tij." Gjoni 5/ 23-24 dhe 36-37: "23. Që të gjithë ta nderojnë Birin, ashtu sic e nderojnë Atin. Kush nuk e nderon Birin, nuk e nderon Atin që r ka dërguar. 24. Në të vërtetë po ju them: Ai që e dëgjon fjalën time dhe beson në atë që më ka dërguar ka jetë të përjetshme dhe nuk vjen ai në gjyq, por ka kaluar nga vdekja në jetë. 36. ato vepra që bëj unë, dëshmojnë për mua, se Ati më ka dërguar. 37. Dhe Ati që më dërgoi, Ai vetë ka dëshmuar për mua. Ju nuk e keni dëgjuar kurrë zërin e tij dhe as nuk e keni parë fytyrën e tij." Gjoni 7/ 16,18: "16. Jezusi atëherë iu përgjigj atyre dhe tha: Doktrina ime nuk është e imja por e atij që më ka dërguar. 18. Kurse ai që kërkon lavdinë e atij që e ka dërguar është I vërtetë dhe në të nuk ka padrejtësi." Gjoni 8/ 16,18,26,29,42: "16. Dhe Ati që më dërgoi. 18. Dhe Ati që më ka dërguar dëshmon për mua. 26. Por Ai që më ka dërguar është I Vërtetë. 29. Dhe Ai që më ka dërguar është me mua 42. nuk kam ardhur pra, nga vetja ime, por Ai më ka dërguar." Gjoni 11/ 42: "që të besojnë se ti më ke dërguar." Gjoni 12/ 44, 49: "44. Pastaj Jezusi thirri dhe tha: Kush beson në mua, nuk beson në mua, por në atë që më ka dërguar. 49. Sepse unë nuk kam folur nga vetja ime, por Ati vetë më ka dërguar dhe më ka urdhëruar c'duhet të them e të shpall." Gjoni 14/ 24: " dhe fjala që po dëgjoni nuk është e imja, por e Atit që më ka dërguar." Gjoni 17/ 3, 18, 25: "3. Dhe kjo është jeta e përjetshme, të të njohin Ty të vetmin Perëndi të vërtetë dhe Jezu Krishtin që ti ke dërguar. 18. Sikurse ti më ke dërguar mua në botë, po ashtu unë I kam dërguar ata në botë. 25. por unë e kam njohur dhe këto e kanë njohur se ti më ke dërguar.'' Gjoni 20/ 21: "Pastaj Jezusi u tha atyre përsëri: Paqja me ju? Sikurse më ka dërguar mua Ati, ashtu unë po ju dërgoj ju." Gjoni 8/40: "Por ju tani kërkoni të më vrisni mua që ju kam folur të vërtetën që kam dëgjuar nga Perëndia."* 
Të gjitha këto citate që përmendëm thonë se Jezusi është I dërguari ALLAHUT dhe nuk flet nga vetja e tij. Ai flet për atë që I ka shpallur Ai që e dërgoi. Ne I themi kristianëve si thonë për trinitetin (bashkimin), kur ALLAHU i shpallte të dëgruarit të tij. A njëherë ndahet dhe është njeri, I dërguar dhe njëherë bashkohet e është zot? I themi atyre se kush I flet njërzëve, ALLAHU apo I dërguari I ALLAHUT? Nëse ALLAHU është ia I cili I flet njërzve, atëherë ai (Jezusi) nuk është I dërguari I ALLAHUT dhe kjo gjë e kundërshton Biblën. Dhe nëse është I dërguar I ALLAHUT, atëherë ai nuk është Zot. Dhe kjo është e vërtetë. Është e ditur se ai që dërgon një person është më I madh (më I fuqishën) se I dërguari, si mund të jet Zot kur ka më të madh se ai? Shpallja e ndalon trinitetin (bashkimin) dhe barazinë. Ka thënë Isai a.s në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 13/ 16: "Në të vërtetë po ju themi: Shërbëtori nuk është më I madh se padroni I tij, as I dërguari më I madh se ai që e ka dërguar. Pas të vërtetës nuk ka tjetër ve- iluzione dhe pas dritës nuk ka gjë tjetër vec errësirës.

*-Thënia e pesëmbëdjet: Ajo që erdhi nga gjuha e tij ishte se ai vërtet adhuronte ALLAHUN.* 

-* Mateu 26/ 36, 39, 42, 44: "36. Atëherë Jezusi shkoi bashkë me ta në një vend që quhej Gjetsemani dhe ju tha dushepujve: Uluni këtu ndërsa unë po shkoj aty të lutem. 39. Dhe si shkoi pak përpara ra me fytyrë përtokë dhe lutej 42. U largua përsëri për herë të dytë dhe u lut 44. Dhe pasi I la ata u largua përsëri dhe u lut për të tretën herë." Luka 4/ 8: "Është shkruar: Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënde dhe shërbeji vetëm Atij."* 
Kjo argumenton se jezusi I kryente obligimet njëlloj si robërit e tjerë. Ai nuk thirri në adhurimin e dikujt tjetër vec ALLAHUT dhe sikur ai të ishte Zot, do të thërriste në adhurimin e vetes së tij, por Zoti nuk adhuron dikë tjetër dhe nuk adhuron veten e tij. Adhurimet që Isai ia bënte ALLAHUT argumentojnë se ai ishte rob I Allahut, I lutej me përulje dhe falej për të. Sikur Jezusi të thërriste se ai ishte Zot, ai duhej të vritej. Lexo *Ligji I Përtërirë 13/ 1-10, 17/ 2-7* 
. në natën që donin ta kapnin Jezusin, ai ashuronte Allahun e Lartësuar dhe për këtë lexo tek *Luka 22/ 43-46: "43. Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll nga qielli për ti dhënë forcë. 44. Dhe ai duke qënë në agoni lutej edhe më fortë. Dhe djersa e tij po I bëhej si gjak I mpiksur që bie përtokë. 45. Si u cua pastaj nga lutja, erdhi te dishepujt e tij dhe I gjeti që flinin nga trishtimi 46. dhe ju tha atyre: Pse po flini? cohuni dhe lutuni që të mos hyni në tundim."* 
Në këto citate thuhet se erdhi një engjëll që ti japë forcë. A ka nevojë Zoti që ti jept forcë. Isai vërtet ka qënë rob I Allahut dhe bënte ato gjëra që kënaqnin Allahun, si- thotë Isai tek Gjoni 8/ 29: " sepse bëj vazhdimisht gjërat që I pëlqejnë."

*-Thënia e gjashtëmbëdhjetë: Përvoja që kishte Iblisi ndaj Jezusit.* 

-* Mateu 4/ 1-11: "1. Atëherë fryma e -oi Jezusin në shkretëtirë që djalli ta tundonte. 2. Dhe pasi agjëroi dyzet ditë e dyzet netë në fund e mori uria. 3. Atëherë tunduesi pasi iu afrua I tha: Në qoftë se je biri I Perëndisë, thuaj që këta gurë të bëhen bukë. 4. Por ai duke iu përgjigjur tha: Është shkruar: Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë por me cdo fjalë që del nga goja e Perëndisë. 5. Atëherë djalli e coi në qytetin e shenjtë dhe e vendosi në majë të tempullit. 6. Dhe I tha: Nëse je biri I Perëndisë, hidhu poshtë sepse është shkruar. Ai do ti japë urdhër engjëjve të Tij për ty dhe ata do të të mbajnë mbi duart e tyre që të që të mos ndeshësh me këmbën tënde ndonjë gur. 7. Jezusi tha: është shkruar gjithashtu: Mos e tundo Zotin, Perëndinë tënd. 8. Djalli e coi sërish mbi një mal shumë të lartë dhe I tregoi të gjitha mbretëritë e botës dhe lavdinë e tyre. 9. Dhe I tha: Unë do të ti japë të gjitha këto, nëse ti bie përmbys para meje dhe më adhuron. 10. Atëherë Jezusi I tha: Shporru Satan, sepse është shkruar: Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënde dhe shërbeji vetëm Atij. 11. Atëherë djalli e la dhe ja, u afruan engjëjt dhe I shërbenin."* 
Pamë në këto citate se djalli ka përvojë ndaj jezusit dhe ai kërkoi nga Jezusi ti bënte gurët bukë dhe të hidhej nga mali I lartë, ti binte në sexhde vetëm njëherë Iblisit (djallit) dhe djalli do ti jepte të gjitha mbretëritë e botës. Kjo histori (e dyshuar për saktësinë e saj), ka argumenta të qarta që vërtetojnë se Jezusi ishte njeri dhe gjithashtu tregon qartë për shpalljen që kishte. Gjithashtu argumenton se Jezusi e njesonte Allahun në adhurim dhe se ai (Jezusi) nuk ishte as Zot dhe as biri I Zotit, por ishte rob I Allahut. Për të qartësuar këtë themi:
-* -1- Në histori thuhet se djalli e coi tek qyteti I shenjtë dhe e vendosi në majë të një tempulli. Jezusi ka shkuar me të me dëshirë ose I detyruar (I dhunuar). Nëse shkoi me dëshirë, ai ishte nën pushtetin e djallit dhe nën drejtimin e tij.* 
Kjo shkallë nuk I përshtatet as profetëve e jo më Allahut. Dhe ose ka qënë I detyruar dhe kjo do të thotë se atij I ishte future xhindi (djalli) dhe u bë budalla. Por kjo gjë nuk I përshtatet Isait a.s sepse ai është rob dhe I dërguari I Allahut.
-* -2- Si shpreson djalli që Zoti që e krijoi ti përulet djallit. Zoti e krijoi djallin për adhurim vetëm dhe djalli do të zërë vendin e tij.* 
Kristianët duke gënjyer thonë se Jezusi është krijuesi I tyre dhe I djallit, atëherë si ka mundësi që krijesa ta sprovojë krijuesin e saj.
-* -3- Në histori thuhet se djalli I tha Jezusit se do të të japë mbretëritë e botës ëse më bie përmbys (më përulesh).* 
Është e ditur se Iblisi (djalli) dhe ushtarët e tij, që të gjithë janë nën sundimin e Allahut. Si mund të jetë e saktë që djalli ti japë begati Zotit dhe sunduesit të tij.
-* -4- Ngjitja e Jezusit në shkretëtirë për tu provuar, agjërimi, uria argumentojnë se ai është njeri I krijuar që mund të sprovohet.* 
Allahu I sprovon krijesat e tij dhe vet nuk sprovohet, Ai I ushqen krijesat dhe vet nuk ushqehet.
-* -Përgjigja e Jezusit ndaj djallit kur kërkoi të hante nga buka e gurit I tha: Është shkruar: Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë.* 
Ka argument se Jezusi është njeri. Allahu I dha jetën dhe e bëri që rruga me të cilën mund të jetosh është buka dhe ai me këtë ngjason me krijesat e tij, sepse Allahu jeton me veten e tij dhe jo me gjë tjetër. Ajo është jetë që vazhdon pa bukë.
-* -- Thënia e Isait: "por me cdo fjalë që del nga goja e Perëndisë."* 
Është pohim nga vetë ai për njësimin e Allahut dhe se jeta e kësaj bote vazdon me bukë, por jeta tjetër fitohet me pasimin e urdhrave të Allahut dhe fjalëve të tij.
-* -- Thënia e Iblisit (djallit): "Ai do ti japë urdhër engjëjve të tij për ty.",* 
është argument se Jezusi është rob që ndryshon nga engjëjt dhe se ai nuk është Zoti, sepse Zoti nuk ka nevojë që ta mbrojnë, por engëjt I mbrojnë njerëzit.
-* -- Thënia e Jezusit: "Mos e tundo Zotin, Perëndinë tënd. Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënd dhe shërbeji vetëm atij."* 
Është argument se Jezusi ishte rob që adhuronte Allahun, I bënte sexhde dhe Jezusi nuk do që të provohet Zoti I tij, sepse krijesa nuk mund të provojë krijuesin e saj.
-* -- Thënia e Biblës: "Atëherë djalli e la dhe ja, u afruan engjëjt dhe I shërbenin."* 
Kjo është argument se Jezusi ishte rob I afërt tek Allahu dhe Allahu e mbronte dhe e forconte atë me anë të engjëjve, ndërsa Allahu nuk është I nevojshëm për engjëjt. Hasan ibn Ejub pasi pranoi fenë Islame (sepse më parë ka qënë kristias) për përvojën që kishte Iblisi ndaj Jezusit I shkroi vëllait të tij një letër dhe I tha: "Dhe ai që ka pak llogjikë e thotë se ai veprim nuk mund të bëhet nga djalli për Zotin, dhe nëse Jezusi do të ishte Zot, do ta hiqte nga vetja e tijpara se të vinin engjëjt nga Zoti I tij."




Pjesa e dytë.
-Përgënjeshtrimi I argumentave të tyre nga Dhiata e re se Jezusi është Zot.
-Në këtë pjesë do t'ia kthejmë tetë argumentave të tyre për të cilat thonë se Isai (Jezusi)(Jezusi) është Zot. Në përgjigjen tonë ndaj tyre do të bëjmë sikur ato janë të sakta, sepse kjo është më afër llogjikës së tyre dhe I kënaq ata. Do tju bëjmë të qartë atyre se ata mbështeten në thënie të dyshuara dhe ne do të mbështetemi në thëniet e Jezusit dhe dishepujve të tij që janë të qarta si qartësia e diellit dhe që nuk ka asnjë dyshim në to.


*-Argumenti I parë: Thëniet në Bibël që thonë se Jezusi është biri I Zotit.*

-Kristianët thonë se Jezusi është biri I Zotit, sepse kjo thënie gjendet në shumë vende në Bibël. Dijetarithotë se këto argumente janë të pakta për arsye se: Biblat nuk thonë se ai është bir I vetëm Zotit, por thonë edhe se ai është bir I njeriut dhe biri I Daudit. Dhe këto ose kundërshtojnë njëra-tjetrën ose fjala bir nuk është në kuptimin e saj të vërtetë, gjë e cila është pranuar nga të gjitha gjuhët e botës se biri vjen nga marrdhëniet e dy prindërve. Dhe kjo në këtë rast është e pamundur dhe ne patjetër që duhet të marrim kuptimin e lejuar. Ka komentuar Ungjilli sipas Gjonit se besimtarët janë bijtë e Zotit. Ku është dallimi midis besimtarëve dhe Isai (Jezusi)t a.s. *Gjoni 1/ 12-13: "12. Por të gjithë atyre që e pranuan, ai u dha pushtetin të bëhen bij të perëndisë, atyre që besojnë në emrin e tij. 13.Të cilët nuk janë lindur nga gjaku e as nga vullneti I mishit, as nga vullneti I burrit, por janë lindur nga Perëndia."* Kuptimi I shprehjes "bijtë e Perëndisë" do të thotë: besimtarë të mirë, të drejtë. Erdhën dy fjali të njëllojta në Ungjillin sipas Lukës dhe sipas Markut. Ungjilli sipas Markut thotë se njeriu është biri I Zotit dhe në Ungjillin sipas Lukës thuhet për Isai (Jezusi)n se është njeri I mirë. *Marku 15/ 39: "Dhe centurioni që qëndronte përballë Jezusit, kur pa se pasi Jezusi bërtiti ashtu kishte dhënë shpirt tha: Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte biri I Perendisë." Luka 23/ 47: "Atëherë centurioni kur pa c'ndodhi, përlëvdoi Perëndinë duke thënë: Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte I drejtë."* Argumenti se fjala biri I Zotit d.m.th ishte njeri I drejtë, sepse Bibla I quajti besimtaret bijtë e Perëndisë dhe I quajti ata kriminelët bijtë e Iblisit. *Mateu 5/ 9, 44, 45. "9. Lum ata që përpiqen për paqen, sepse ata do të quhen bij të Perëndisë. 44. Por unë po ju them: Duajini armiqtë tuaj, bekoni ata që ju mallkojnë, u bëni të mirë atyre që ju urrejnë dhe lutuni për ata që ju keqtrajtojnë dhe ju përndjekin. 45. Për të qënë bij të Atit tuaj që është në qiell, sepse Ai bën të lind diellin e tij mbi të mirët dhe mbi të këqinjtë dhe bën të bjerë shi mbi të drejtët dhe të padrejtët." Gjoni 8/ 41-42, 44; "41. Ju bëni vepra Atit tuaj. Prandaj ata I thanë ne nuk lindëm nga kurvërimi, ne kemi Atë të vetëm, Perëndinë. 42. Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: Po të ishte Perëndia Ati juaj,ju do të më donit. 44. Ju jeni nga djalli, që është ati juaj dhe doni të bëni dëshirat e atit tuaj, sepse është gënjeshtar dhe ati I rrenës." Gjoni 3/ 9: "Kush lindi nga Perëndia nuk kryen mëkat." Në Bibël ekzistojnë thënie të shumta për të tjerë ve- Isai (Jezusi)t a.s që janë bijtë e Zotit. Luka 3/38: " bir I Adamit, I Perëndisë." Eksodi 4/ 22: "Dhe ti do ti thuash faraonit: Kështu thotë Zoti: Izraeli është biri Im, I parëlinduri im." 2 Samuelit 7/ 14: "Unë do të jem për të një baba dhe ai një djalë për Mua" Beni Izraelët (bijtë e Izraelit) u quajtën bijtë e Zotit. Ligji I përtërirë 14/ 1: Ju jeni bijtë e Zotit, Perëndisë tuaj" 1 Gjoni 5/ 1: "Kushdo që beson që Jezusi është krishti, ka lindur nga Perëndia."* Në këtë citat thuhet se të gjithë besimtarët janë bijtë e Zotit. U themi kristianëve: Përse I mohoni disa dhe thoni se nuk janë bij të Perëndisë, kurse për Isai (Jezusi)n thoni se është biri I Perëndisë. Nëse që të gjithë janë bijtë e Zotit, atëherë që të gjithë janë të adhuruar (zota). Erdhi në Ungjillin sipas Mateut se kushdo që I bindet Zotit është motëra ose vëllai I Isai (Jezusi)t. *Mateu 12/ 50: "Sepse kushdo që që kryen vullnetin e Atit tim që është në qiej më është vëlla, motër"* Atëherë të gjithë profetët dhe bijtë e Izraelit dhe pasuesit e tyre kristianët janë vëllezërit e tij në të qënurit zot në mënyrë të barabartë, sepse janë shoqërues të tij dhe janë të gjithë bijtë e Zotit dhe vëllezërit e tij. Nëse kristianët nuk kënaqen me këtë ndarje, atëherë duhet të kthehen tek e vërteta dhe të pohojnë se Zoti është I vetëm dhe të mohojnë të gjitha zotat e tjerë nga krijesat dhe se Jezusi është njëri prej tyre.


*-Agumenti I dytë: Jezusi është nga lart dhe nuk është nga kjo botë.*



-. *Gjoni 8/ 23: "Dhe ai u tha atyre: Ju jeni nga këtu poshtë, kurse unë jam nga atje lart. Ju jeni prej kësaj bote, unë nuk jam prej kësaj bote." 
.*
Përgjigja ndaj tyre është:
-- Ky citat I kundërshton argumentat e llogjikës, sepse është e ditur se ai është nga kjo botë.
-- Isai (Jezusi) a.s ka thënë po si kjo thënie për dishepujt e tij (që nuk janë nga kjo botë). . *Gjoni 15/ 19: Po të ishit nga bota, bota do ti donte të vetët. Por sepse nuk jeni nga bota, por unë ju kam zgjedhur nga bota, prandaj bota ju urren." Gjoni 17/ 14, 16: "bota I ka urryer, sepse nuk janë prej botës, ashtu si edhe unë nuk jam prej botës 16. Ata nuk janë nga bota, sikurse unë nuk jam nga bota." .*

Në citatet e lartëpërmendura Jezusi tha për veten e tij dhe dishepujt e tij se nuk janë nga kjo botë. Komentimi I kësaj tregon qartë se ata janë të gjithë zota. U themi atyre se komentimi I saktë I këtyre citateve ka kuptimin se ai dhe dishepujt e tij ishin nga ata që kërkonin (begati) nga bota tjetër. Kjo thënie argumenton se Isai (Jezusi) a.s kishte I cili I ishte shpallur nga Zoti I Lartësuar dhe ky ligj I kundërshton ligjet që ka vënë njeriu në tokë. Gjithashtu ligjet që dërgoi Zoti me anë të Isai (Jezusi)t a.s janë në kunddërshtim me epshet e njerëzve. Dhe e përkrah këtë këtë kuptim thënia e Jezusit në Ungjillin sipas . *Gjonit 3/ 31: "Ai që vjen nga lart është përmbi të gjithë. Ai që vjen nga dheu është nga dheu dhe flet për dheun. Ai që vjen nga qielli është përmbi të gjithë. .*

Gjithashtu thënia e Jahjas (Gjon Pagëzorit) tek . *Gjoni 3/ 27: "Gjoni u përgjigj dhe tha: Njeriu nuk mund të marrë asgjë nëse nuk I është dhënë nga qielli." Gjoni 3/ 3,7: "3. Jezusi iu përgjigj dhe tha: Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po të them që nëse nuk ka rilindur, nuk mund ta shohë mbretërinë e Perëndisë. 7. Mos u mrekullo që të thashë: Duhet të lindni përsëri." .*

Në kët citat thuhet se ai që do fitoren duhet të lindë nga lart dhe kushdo që nuk lind nga lart ai nuk ka asgjë nga mbretëit e Zotit që të jetë me profetët, besimtarët si Musai, Isai (Jezusi) etj, të cilët lindën nga lart. Doktor Uilliam Eddi (amerikan) komentoi në librin "Thesari I cmueshëm" në komentimin e Biblës se lindja nga lart do të thotë sikur një person që lind nga e para apo e njërit që ka shumë mëkate dhe shndërrohet në një besimtar I mirë. Me këtë argumentim përgënjeshtrohet dhënia e argumentit të kristianëve që thonë se ai është zot sepse lindi nga lart, sepse pendimi nuk është vetëm për atë por për të gjithë besimtarët, se po të ishte kështu të gjithë besimtarët do të ishin zotra.

*-Argumenti I tretë: (Nga ajo që erdhi se) Jezusi dhe babai (Ati) janë një. .*



-. *Gjoni 10/ 30: "Unë dhe Ati jemi një." Dijetarie përgënjeshtroi këtë thënie me dy përgjigje:'.*

-- Kristiantë thonë se Jezusi është edhe njeri, kurse Zoti nuk është njeri, porse Jezusi ndryshon nga Zoti. Ata thonë për Jezusin se ai është Lahut dhe Nasut dhe këtë nuk e thonë për Zotin e Lartësuar.
-- Po si kjo thënie (Gjoni 10/ 30), ata thonë edhe për dishepujt e Jezusit. . *Gjoni 17/ 21-22: "(Thënia e Jezusit) 21. Që të gjithë të jenë njëedhe ata të jenë një në ne. 22. që të jenë një, ashtu si ne jemi një." .*


Në këto citate thuhet se Jezusi e krahasoi veten me dishepujt e tij dhe tha që janë të bashkuar me Zotin. Nëse kristianët thonë se bashkimi I dishepujve me Jezusin dhe Zotin, nuk është bashkim I vërtetë. Kuptimi I bashkimit, d.m.th bindja dhe veprimi me ligjet e e Zotit. Sa më shumë ti bindet robi Zotit, aq më afër tij është dhe ky është kuptimi I vërtetë I bashkimit. Ai I cili lexon. *Gjonin 10/ 30-36, kupton se hebrenjtë menduan se ai thërriste se ishte zot, e mohuan dhe morën gurë për ta qëlluar. Ai ua ktheu atyre dhe u tha se nuk është zot. .*



*-Argumenti I katërt: Kush ka parë Jezusin ka parë Zotin, sepse ai është tek Ati dhe Ati është tek ai. .*

. *Gjoni 14/ 9-10: "Kush më ka parë mua, ka parë Atin. Si vallë po thua: Na e trego Atin! 10. A nuk beson se Ati është me mua dhe unë jam me Atin. Fjalët që po ju them nuk I them nga vetja. Ati që qëndron me mua është ai që I bën veprat." .*

Dijetarie përgënjeshtroi këtë thënie me dy përgjigje:
-- Shikimi I Zotit në këtë botë nuk lejohet për muslimanët dhe kristianët. Ata e komentojnë shikimin me njohjen, d.m.th se ai shikon veprat e Zotit. Mrekullitë e Isës argumentojnë për madhështinë e Zotit dhe njohja nuk argumenton bashkimin.

-- Po si kjo thënie erdhi edhe për dishepujt.
-. *Gjoni 14/ 20: "Atë ditë do të mësoni se unë jam në Atin timdhe se ju jeni në mua dhe unë në ju." Gjoni 17/ 21: "dhe unë në ty, edhe ata të jenë një në ne." Letra e Apostullit Pal Efesianëve 4/ 6: "Një Perëndi I vetëm dhe Ati I të gjithëve që është për mbi të gjithë, në mes të të gjithëve dhe në ju të gjithë." .*

Nëse fjalët e kristianëve do të ishin të sakta, atëherë dishepujt dhe efesianët do të ishin zota, por këto thënie argumentojnë se Jezusi e donte Zotin dhe iu bind atij. Dishepujt e deshën Zotin dhe Jezusin dhe iu bindën atyre. Dhe Zoti I deshi të gjithë dhe u kënaq me ta, sepse bindja ndaj Jezusit është dashuria dhe bindja ndaj Zotit. . *Gjoni 15/ 10: "Po të zbatoni urdhërimet e mia, do të qëndroni në dashurinë time, sikurse unë I zbatova urdhërimet e Atit tim dhe qëndroj në dashurinë e tij." Luka 10/ 16: "Kush ju dëgjon, më dëgjon mua dhe kush ju përbuz, më përbuz mua, përbuz atë që më ka dërguar." 

Me të njëjtin kuptim është edhe Letra e Parë e Apostullit Gjon 3/ 24: "Ai që zbaton urdhërimet e tij, qëndron në Perëndinë dhe Ai në të. Dhe prej kësaj ne dimë që Ai qëndron në ne nga fryma që Ai na dha." .*

Në Dhiatën e Re dhe në Dhiatën e Vjetër ndodhen citate të qarta që argumentojnë që shikimi I Zotit në këtë botë është I pamundur. Nuk mundet që një person të shikojë Zotin dhe të qëndrojë I gjallë. . 

*Ligji I Përtërirë 4/ 12,15: "12. Dhe Zoti ju foli nga mesi I zjarrit. Ju dëgjuat tingëllimin e fjalëve, por nuk patë asnjë figurë, dëgjuat vetëm një zë. 15. Me qënë pra se nuk patë asnjë figurë, ditën që Zoti ju foli në Horeb nga mesi I zjarrit"

L Mbretërve 8/ 23: "nuk ka asnjë Perëndi të ngjashëm me ty as atje lart në qiell, as këtu poshtë në tokë." 2 Samuelit 7/ 22: "Për këtë je I madh o Zot, o Perëndi, asnjeri nuk është si ti dhe nuk ka tjetër perëndi tjetër vec teje." 

Isai (Jezusi)a 40/ 18: "Kujt dëshironi ti ngjajë Perëndia dhe cfarë figure do ti vinit përballë?" Isaia 46/ 9: "unë jam Perëndia dhe nuk ka asnjë tjetër. Jam Perëndia dhe askush nuk më ngjet Mua." Gjyqtarët 13/ 22: "Ne me siguri do të vdesim, sepse pamë Perëndinë."

Gjoni 1/ 18: "Askush se pa Perëndinë kurrë" Gjoni 5/ 37: "Dhe Ati që më dërgoi ai vetë ka për mua. Ju nuk e keni dëgjuar kurrë zërin e tij dhe as nuk e ka parë fytyrën e tij." Letra e Parë e Apostullit Gjon 4/ 12: "Askush se ka parë ndonjëherë Perëndinë"

1 Timoteit 1/ 17: "Dhe mbretit të amëshuar, të Pavdekshmit, të Padukshmit, të vetmit Perëndi të ditur I qoftë nder e lavdi në shekuj të shekujve. Amen!"

1 Timoteut 6/ 15-16: "15. Që në kohën e caktuar do ta tregojë I lumi e I vetmi sundimtar, Mbret I mbretërve dhe Zot I zotërve. 16. Ai që I vetmi e ka pavdekësinë dhe rri në dritë të paafrueshme të cilën asnjënjeri nuk e ka parë kurrë dhe as që mund ta shohë. Atij I qoftë pushteti dhe nderi I përjetshëm! Amen!" .*

të gjitha këto citate thonë se asnjë person nuk mund ta shohë Zoti, sepse po e pa patjetër do të vdesë, sepse Zoti nuk ka ngjasues. Atë që panë njerëzit dhe kur e panë nuk vdiqën dhe që ka ngjasues nuk mund të jetë zot, sepse Zoti nuk shihet në këtë botë. Isai (Jezusi)n a.s e panë njerëzit, I ngjason njerëzve dhe nuk vdiq ai që e pa atë, atëherë ai nuk është zot. &Euml;shtë e ditur se ai lindi nga Merjemja para 2000 vjetësh. Zoti I Lartësuar është I përjetshëm, nuk mundet që të shihet me sy në këtë botë, por shihet në zemra dhe në llogjikë. Zotin e njohin krijesat me anë të argumenteve (shenjave) të tij. Atij nuk i ngjason asnjë nga krijesat e tij. Nuk ëshë besimi I saktë përvec se me njësimin e Zotit të Lartësuar dhe mohimin e ngjasuesve të tjerë të cdo anë (veprat, pamjet dhe cilësit e tij) dhe këtë e themi me plotë bindje dhe me argumente mjaft të qarta. Sic përmendënm në citatet e lartëpërmendura tek . *Isai (Jezusi)a 40/ 18 dhe 46/ 9. .*
Kush thotë se Jezusi është si Ai apo biri I tij, ai person I ka bërë ortak Zotit, sepse ngjason me Atë.

*-Argumenti I pestë: Dalja e Jezusit nga Zoti . .*



-. *Gjoni 7/ 29: "Por unë Atë e njoh, sepse jam nga Ai dhe Ai më dërgoi." Gjoni 16/ 28,30, thënia e Jezusit për dishepujt dhe përgjigja e dishepujve për të: "28. Unë dola nga Ati  30. Prandaj ne besojmë se ke dalë nga Perëndia." .*

Kristianët thonë se ai është Zot, sepse ka dalë nga Zoti. Përgjigja ndaj tyre është se: Thënia e tij. *"Unë dola nga Ati" është pohim se ai është I dërguari I Zotit. Për këtë, kur ai u foli për disa gjëra dishepujve të tij që ata nuk I dinin, ata iu përgjigjën: "Prandaj ne besojmë se ti ke dalë nga Perëndia." .*

Domethënë se je I dërguar nga Zoti dhe na flet për ato c'ka ne nuk I dimë. Doktor Uilliam Eddi e ka komentuar kështu këtë në librin e tij "Thesari I cmueshëm" në komentimin e Biblës kuptimi I thënies: "Unë dola nga Ati", është se Ati më dërgoi. Ky kuptim qartësohet tek. *Gjoni 8/ 42 " sepse kam dalë nga Perëndia dhe kam ardhur nga Perëndia. Nuk kam ardhur, pra, nga vetja ime, por Ai më ka dërguar." .*

Gjithashtu thënia e tij tek . *Gjoni 17/ 8: "Sepse ua kam dhënë atyre fjalët që Ti më ke thënë dhe ata I kanë pranuar dhe kanë njohur se me të vërtetë unë dola nga Ti dhe kanë besuar se Ti me kë dërguar." .*

Nga kjo kuptojmë se Isai (Jezusi) emërtohet sikur është nga Zoti dhe të këqinjtë emërtohen sikur janë nga shejtani (sepse njerëzit e mirë emërohen nga Zoti, kurse për të këqinjtë njerëzit thonë se janë nga shejtani), dhe Isa a.s ishte nga njerëzit e mirë. 


*Argumenti I gjashtë: Bibla i dedikoi Jezusit termat Zot dhe I ardhur. .*


Nga argumentat më të mëdha që japin kristianët kur thonë se Jezusi është Zot janë: . *Letra e Apostulli Pal drejtuar Romakve 9/ 5: "prej të cilëve rrjedh sipas mishit Krishti, I cili është mbi cdo gjë Perëndi, I bekuar përjetë." Gjoni 20/ 28: "Atëherë Thomai u përgjigj dhe I tha: Zoti im dhe Perëndia im." Veprat e Apostujve 10/ 36: "që është Zoti I të gjithëve." .*

I përgjigjemi atyre me tre përgjigje:
-- Këto thënie iu etiketuan edhe të tjerëve përvec Isai (Jezusi), por për ata nuk u tha se janë zotëra. Erdhi thënia Allah e etiketuar për gjykatësit e ligjit tek Beni Israilët. . *Eksodi 21/ 6: "Që e thotë skllavi kundërshtues për zotërinë e tij. Atëherë pronari I tij do t'ia afrojë Perëndisë dhe do të avitet tek dera ose tek shkalka, pastaj pronari I tij do ti shpojë veshin me një fëndyell dhe ai do ti shërbejë përgjithnjë." Eksodi 22/ 8-9 për vjedhësin: "Në rast se nuk gjendet vjedhësi, I zoti I shtëpisë do të dërgohet para Perëndisë 9. Cështja e të dy palëve do të shtrohet para Perëndisë. Ai që Perëndia do ta dënojë, do ti kthejë dyfishin fqinjit të tij." Ligji I Përtërirë 19/ 17: "Atëherë dy njerëzit midis të cilëve zhvillohet mosmarrëveshja do të paraqiten përpara Zotit, përpara priftërinjve dhe gjykatësve në funksion atë ditë." .*

Komentuesit e dy Dhiatave ranë dakort se u përdor termi Allah në vend të termit gjykatës. Edhe kryetari I fesë hebreje quhet me termin zot. . *Psalmi 82/ 1, 6: "1. Perëndia rri në kuvendin e Perëndisë, ai gjykon në vend të termit gjykatës. 6. Unë kam thënë: Ju jeni Perëndi, jeni të gjithë bijtë e shumë të Lartit." Shiko fjalimin që mbajti Jezusi me dijetarët hebrenj në ungjillin sipas Gjonit 10/ 34-35: "34. Jezusi u përgjigj atyre: A nuk është shkruar në ligjin tuaj: Unë thashë: Ju jeni Perëndi. 35. Nëse ai I quan Perëndi ata të cilëve u qe drejtuar Fjala e Perëndisë (dhe shkrimi nuk mund të bjerë poshtë)." .*

I quajti Isai (Jezusi) a.s Perëndi sepse ata ishin kryetarët e popullit dhe ata ishin përgjegjës të politikës. Zoti ia dha pushtetin e gjykimit në vend të Tij. Në citatet e lartpëmendura kuptojmë se termi Perëndi nuk i etikohet vetëm Jezusit por edhe kryetarëve të shtetit dhe dijetarëve të bijve të Izraelit. Isai (Jezusi) është më i madh se ata gjykatës. Dhiata e Vjetër ia etikoi termin Perëndi edhe Musait. . *Eksodi 7/ 1: "Zoti i tha Moisiut: Shiko se unë po të shikoj si perëndi për Faraonin dhe vëllai yt Aroni do të jetë profeti yt." Eksodi 4/ 16 për Musain dhe Harunin: "...kështu ai për ty do të jetë goja dhe ti për të do të jesh si Perëndia." .*

Kuptimi që Zoti e bëri Musain me forcën dhe mrekullitë e tij të mëdha sikur të ishte Perëndi e Faraonit. Haruni i komunikoi Faraonit fjalë të qarta në vend të Musait, kurse Musa e zëvendësoi Zotin. Nuk është e saktë që të themi se Musai është Zot i vërtetë. Termi Perëndi iu etikua edhe kryetarëve të vendit. . *Psalmi 138/ 1: "Unë do të të kremtoj me gjithë zemër, përpara perëndive do të këndoj lavdet e Tua." .*
D.m.th. para mbretetërve të vendit. Në citatet e lartpërmendura erdhi termi zot, perëndi për gjykatësit e vendit të bijve të Izraelit, për priftërinjtë, për Musain, për mbretërit e vendit dhe nuk thotë ndonjëri për njërin prej tyre se është zot. Nesë e mohojmë për ata termin zot e kemi mohuar edhe për Jezusin. Termi perëndi në këto citate përdoret si përgjegjës dhe kryetar.

-- Shumë kristianë të cilët i njohin librat e shenjtë e komentuan fjalën Perëndi si Zotëri dhe mësues, sepse në gjuhën hebreje zotëri është Pereëndia dhe në gjuhën greke kryetarit që i binden quhet perëndi. Termi perëndi nuk nënkupton Zotin e adhuruar. Isai (Jezusi) a.s tregoi qartë se detyra e tij ishte plotësimi, mësimi dhe edukata, sic erdhi për të tek . 

*Mateu 5/ 17: "Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët. Unë nuk erdha për ti shfuqizuar, por për ti plotësuar." Gjoni 4/ 34: "Jezusi u tha atyre: Ushqimi im është të bëj vullnetin e Atij që më dërgoi dhe të kryej veprën e Tij." Mateu 23/ 37 dhe Luka 13/ 34: "Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem që i vret profetët dhe i vret me gurë ata që janë të dërguar. Sa herë kam dashur ti mbledh bijtë e tu ashtu si i mbledh kllo-ka zogjtë e vet nën krahë, por ju nuk deshët!" .*

Kjo do të thotë se ai i mësoi bijtë e Izraelit dhe u kujdes për ta dhe e qartëson këtë Ungjilli sipas. *Gjonit 1/ 38: "Por Jezusi u kthye dhe kur pa se po e ndiqnin u tha atyre: C'kërkoni? Ata i thanë: Rabbi (që e përkthyer do të thotë 'mësues'), ku banon? " .*

Maria Magdalena e quajti Jezusin zot, mësues dhe zotëri. . *Gjoni 20/ 13, 16, 18: "13. Ajo iu përgjigj atyre: Sepse e kanë hequr zotin tim... 16. Jezusi i tha: Mari! Dhe ajo atëherë u kthye dhe i tha: Rabboni! që do të thotë 'mësues'. 18. Atëherë Maria Magdalena shkoi t'ua njoftojë dishepujve se kishte parë Zotin dhe se ai i kishte thënë këto gjëra." .*

Zot është Përkujdesës, Ai që jep begatitë dhe mirësitë. Fjala zot përdoret për gjëra të caktuara si zot i shtëpisë etj. Bibla dhe Teurati e dëshmojnë këtë dhe e quan zot mësuesin, kujdestarin dhe përgjegjësin. Zoti nuk i tha Jezusit që të bëra zot dhe të adhuruar, por këtë gjë e thonë kristianët. Thënia e Palit për Jezusin "O Zot!", nëse është e saktë atëherë është sikurse ishte Musa (zot) për Harunin tek Eksodi 4/ 16, d.m/th. se Jezusi komunikoi urdhrat e Zotit sic ia komunokoi Musai vëllait të tij.
-- nëse Jezusi do të ishte zot, atëherë do të ishte ai që dërgoi Musain dhe të tjerët sic mendojnë kristianët dhe nuk do të pasonte ai Teuratin dhe ligjet e tij. Ai ka qënë i kapur me ligjet e Teuratit dhe Isai (Jezusi) tha hapur se nuk erdhi për të shfuqizuar ligjet e Teuratit, por erdhi për ti plotësuar ato sic thuhet edhe tek Ungjilli sipas .*Mateut 5/ 17: "... Unë nuk erdha për ti shfuqizuar, por për ti plotësuar." .*

Disa kristianë thonë se Jezusi e bëri këtë sepse kishte frikë se mos e përgënjeshtronin hebrenjtë dhe kjo gjë është më e shëmtuar se shrku sepse Zoti i botëve dhe Zoti i tyre nuk ka frikë nga krijesat e Tij. As profetët nuk kishin frikë nga njerëzit e jo më Zoti. Musai qëndroi para Faraonit i cili ishte më i ashpër se ata. Zoti i Lartësuar i dha Musait mrekulli prej të cilave pësuan disfatë Faraoni dhe populli i tij. Nëse Jezusi do të ishte Zot, do ta përkrahte veten e tij me mrekulli edhe më të mëdha se ato që i dërgoi të dërguarit të tij Musës. Jezusi e shfaqi dhe e publikoi se ishte njeri i krijuar dhe këto fakte i publikoi në shmë vende dhe mbledhje (kuvende). Nëse ky publikim do të ishte kundërshtim i fesë së saktë, atëherë ai do ta fshihte atë. Nuk është e saktë thënia se ai e fshehu sepse kishte frikë nga hebrenjtë se mos e vritnin atë, sepse ai sipas thënieve të kristianëve erdhi me trup që të vritej dhe ti shpëtonte ata nga dënimi. Thënia që flet për frikën e tij bën të qëndrueshme se ai ishte njeri dhe jo zot, sepse frika dhe fshehja, pendimi dhe mosdituria e të ardhmes janë nga cilësitë e njeriut me të cilat nuk cilësohet Zoti. Nga kjo u bë e qëndrueshme se Isai (Jezusi) a.s ishte njeri dhe thërriste në njësimin e Zotit.
-
*-Argumenti i shtatë -Pagëzimi në emër të Atit e të Birit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë. .*


-Erdhi tek Mateu . *28/ 19: "Shkoni pra dhe bëni dishepuj ng të gjithë popujt duke i pagëzuar në emër të Atit të Birit e të Frymës së Shenjtë." .*

Me këtë citat mbështeten kristianët dhe e quajnë bazë, themel të fesë së tyre, mbështeten tek triniteti. Zotin e kanë ndarë në tre pjesë: Zoti Babai, Allah- Biri, Allah- Fryma e Shenjtë.. I pagëzuari pagëzohet në emër të të treve dhe i pohon se që të tre janë Zoti i vetëm. Ata thonë se ata të tre janë të pakrijuar dhe pagëzohen në emër (njëjës) e jo në emra (shumës) edhe pse at thonë tre emra. E bëjnë këtë që të thonë se Zoti është Një sepse Biri dhe Fryma e Shenjtë janë të pakrijuar, sepse krijesat nuk pagëzohen në emër të krijesave me Zotin. Krijesat nuk kanë të njëjtin emër me Zotin. I përgjigjemi atyre në këtë mënyrë:
-- Kuptimi i saktë i këtij citati . (Mateu 28/ 19) është se feja që solli Isa a.s është nga Zoti dhe i zbriti atij me anë të Engjëllit. Zoti është Ai që e zbriti dhe Isai (Jezusi) është ai të cilit i zbriti dhe Xhibrili është ndërmjetësuesi i zbritjes. Nuk plotësohet besimi përvecse me dërguesin dhe të dërguarin si Isai (Jezusi) dhe Muhamedi )( dhe me këtë besim urdhëruan të gjithë profetët.
-- Pagëzim do të thotë të besosh Jezusin dhe ato që atij iu dërguan. Këtë e përkrah transmetimi i Ungjillit sipas . *Markut 16/ 15-16: "15. Pastaj u tha atyre: Dilni në mbarë botën dhe i predikoni Ungjillin cdo krijese. 16. Ai që beson dhe është pagëzuar, do të jetë i shpëtuar, por ai që nuk ka besuar do të jetë i dënuar." .*


Këto citate kanë kuptimin përgëzohuni me Biblën, mësojani njerëzve ligjet e saj. Pagëzim do të thotë pastrim me pendim dhe hyrja në rrugën e re të krishtërimit. Pagëzim ka gjithashtu edhe kuptimin e mësimit të cilin e porositi Isai (Jezusi) a.s. . *Tek Mateu 28/ 20: "dhe duke i mësuar të zbatojnë të gjitha gjërat që unë ju kam urdhëruar. Dhe ja, unë jam me ju gjithë ditët deri në mbarim të botës." .*

Gjithmonë profetët dhe Isai (Jezusi) e etikojnë emrin e birit si krijesë. nuk lejohet ti bëjmë shirk Zotit me anë të mendimit.
-- Citati i lartëpërmendur (Mateu 28/ 19) urdhëron për pagëzimin me emrat e tyre dhe nuk argumenton se biri dhe fryma e shenjtë janë zotëra.
-- Ky citat kundërshton citatet në Bibël dhe ai i cili lexon Biblat fillon të dyshojë. 
. *Marku 16/ 15-16: "15. Pastaj u tha atyre: Dilni në mbarë botën dhe i predikoni Ungjillin -do krijese. 16. Ai që beson dhe është pagëzuar, do të jetë i shpëtuar, por ai që nuk ka besuar do të jetë i dënuar." Luka 24/ 47: "Dhe ë në emër të tij të predikohet pendimi dhe falja e mëkateve ndër të gjithë popujt..." .*

Mateu tha për pagëzimin, kurse Luka dhe Marku nuk thanë për pagëzimin por thanë për predikim që do të thotë përgëzim dhe këshillë. Ungjilli sipas Gjonit që flet më shumë për thëniet dhe veprat e Jezusit nuk ndodhet ky citat. Ungjilli sipas Gjonit pëmendi gjëra me më pak rëndësi për kristianët dhe që nuk kanë fitore. Kristianët patën kundërshtime me njëri- tjetrin për mënyrën e pagëzimit dhe u ndanë në grupe ku cdo grup i tjetrit se nëse nuk e bën në këtë mënyrë pagëzimin, atëherë jeni jobesimtarë.

*-Argumenti i tetë. Mrekullitë e bëra nga dora e Jezusit. .*


-Kristianët thonë se mrekullitë që u bënë me dorën e Jezusit argumentojnë se ai ishte zot, sepse këto mrekulli nuk bëhen përve-se nga Zoti. Nga këto mrekulli janë: Lexo tek: . *Mateu 9/ 18-25; Luka 7/ 11-16; Gjoni 11/ 38-44; Ligji i Përtërirë 32/ 39; I Samueli 2/ 6,2; II Mbretërit 5/ 7; Gjoni 5/ 21; Mateu 4/ 23-25; 8/ 14-16; 9/ 27-33; 14/ 14; Marku 8/ 22-25; 10/ 46-52; Luka 17/ 11-19; Gjoni 11/ 37; Mateu 14/ 17-21; Marku 6/ 35-44; Luka 9/ 10-17; Gjoni 6/ 1-14. .*


-Përsa i përket ngjalljes së të vdekurve do t'ua kthejmë kristianëve me dy përgjigje:

-1- U themi atyre se Dhiata e Re dhe Dhiata e Vjetër përmendën njerë të tjerë të cilët ringallën të vdekurit. A mos janë zotëra ata, apo ai (Jezusi) është rob si ata? . *Veprat e Apostujve 9/ 37-43 ku thuhet se Pjetri ngjalli Tabithën pasi ajo kishte vdekur. I Mbretërit 17/ 17-24 thuhet se Elia ngjalli një fëmijë.
-II Mbetërit 4/ 32-37 thuhet se Eliseu ngjalli një fëmijë. II Mbretërit 13/ 21, ringjallja e kockave të Eliseut. .*


-2- Ka patur profetë që kanë patur mrekulli më të mëdha dhe më të forta se të Jezusit, por nuk ishin zotëra. P.sh. mosdjegia e Ibrahimit a.s. prej zjarrit, hapja (ndarja) e detit për Musain, shkopi i drunjtë i Musait që u shndërrua në gjarpër që kishte shpirt, sepse këto mrekulli që kishin profetët u shndërruan krejtësisht dhe ishin sipër (larg) natyrales. Kur ishte ndonjë i vdekur Isa sa i vinte shpirtin, kurse në rastin e Musës ishte shumë më e vështirë, sepse ishte shkop dhe Musai i vuri trupin dhe shpirtin dhe asnjë nuk tha se ata ishin zotëra apo bij të Zotit.

-Përsa i përket shërimit të të verbërit dhe të sëmundjeve të tjera, ne ju përgjigjemi kristianëve me tre përgjigje.

-1. . *II Mbretërit 6/ 14-20 ku thuhet se Eliseu shëroi shërbëtorin e tij të verbër dhë verboi ushtrinë dhe kur dolën nga shtëpia e tij ia ktheu shikimin. .*
Nuk ka dyshim se kjo ishte më madhështore se veprimi i Jezusit dhe askush nuk tha për të se ai ishte zot.

-2. I verbëri që ishte në Iraha argumenton se Jezusi është njeri dhe jo zot. Ai (i verbëri) i thirri dhe i tha: O Jezus, o biri i Daudit, më shëro! I verbëri nuk tha O Zot apo o biri i Zotit. I verbëri ishte besimtar dhe e njhte Jezusin më mirë se ata që besojnë në trinitet.

-3. . *II Mbretërit 5/ 1-27 thotë se Eliseu shëroi Naamanin pa ilace, gjeti sëmundje tek të tjerët dhe nuk ka dyshim se shërimi i sëmundjeve, futja e sëmundjeve tek të tjerët janë më madhështore se shërimi i sëmundjeve. .*
Për Jezusin thuhet se vetëm i shëronte dhe nëse Eliseu nuk është zot atëherë edhe Jezusi nuk është zot. Përsa i përket shtimit të ushqimit ne iu përgjigjemi atyre me tre përgjigje.

-1. Këto mrekulli i kanë bërë edhe të tjerë vec Jezusit. . *I Mbretërit 17/ 8-16 thuhet se Ilia shtoi vajin dhe miellin i cili nuk i mjaftonte të vesë dhe djalit të saj as për një vakt dhe pastaj ajo vazhdoi të ushqehej me atë ushqim për tre vjet e gjysëm. II Mbretërit 4/ 1-7 thuhet se Eliseu shtoi vajin për të vejën dhe dy fëmijët e saj derisa u mbushën shumë enë dhe i shleu borxhet e burrit të saj dhe të tjerat i dha (për të varfrit). .*
Këto histori të dyja nuk argumentojnë se Ilia dhe Eliseu iu drejtuan qiellit dhe nuk e falenderuan Zotin. A mos ata të dy janë të dy zota?

-2. Të katër Ungjillët thonë se Jezusi para se të shtonte ushqimin drejtohej nga qielli dhe duke u lutur dhe duke kërkuar begati dhe ky veprim argumenton se ai nuk është zot se njërzit janë të nevojshëm për ndihmën dhe begatinë e ZOTIT. . *Gjoni 6 / 11: "Pastaj Jezusi mori bukën dhe pasi falenderoi, ia ndau dishepujve..." .*

Kjo argumenton se Jezusi e adhuronte dhe e falenderonte plotësisht ZOTIN.
. *Marku 6/ 38: "Dhe ai u tha atyre: Sa bukë keni? Skoni e shikoni!..." Si ka mundësi që zoti të mos e dijë numrin e bukëve?

-3. Gjoni 6/ 14-15: "14. Atëherë njerëzit kur panë shenjën që bëri Jezusi thanë: Me të vërtetë ky është profeti që duhet të vijë në botë. 15. Por Jezusi duke e ditur se po vinin ta kapnin për ta bërë mbret u tërhoq përëri mbi mal fill i vetëm." .*

Ky citat argumenton se ai nuk është zot sepse po të ishte zot nuk do të ikte prej tyre në maldhe po të ishte zot do tu thoshte atyre që unë nuk jam njeri që të bëhem mbreti apo profeti juaj, do t'ju thoshte se unë jam më i madh se mbreti apo profeti, sepse jam Zoti juaj.
-
-Përgjigje e përgjithshme ndaj atyre që thonë se Jezusi ishte zot sepse bëri mrekulli.
-Mateu 9\6-8;" -Përgjigje e përgjithshme ndaj atyre që thonë se Jezusi ishte zot sepse bëri mrekulli.
*-Mateu 9\6-8;" Tani, që ta dini se Biri i njeriut ka autoritet në tokë të falë mëkatet: Çohu (i tha paralitikut), merr vigun tënd dhe shko në shtëpinë tënde``.Dhe ai u çua dhe shkoi në shtëpinë e vet. Turmat, kur e panë këtë, u çuditën dhe lëvdonin Perëndinë, që u kishte dhënë pushtet të tillë njerëzve.*

*Cilësitë Njerzore te Jezusit mohojnë hyjnizimin e tij.*

"Pse jezusi nuk ishte Zot

Islami e vetmja fe qe na jep egzistencen enje Zoti te perkryer.Nje Zot te perkryer qe do te thote nuk ka te tjere te ngjashem me te dhe cilesite e tij.Tani kristianet kane shume lloj besimesh sipas grupeve qe jane ndare disa e besojne jezusin si Zot disa te tjere si bir te Zotit e disa te tjere futen tek triniteti disa te tjere thojne qe Zbriti Zoti ne toke ne formen e jezusit ose njeriut.E pare kur themi qe jezusi eshte Zot sepse ai ne cdo aspekt ishte si Zoti.Vete bibla na tregon qe ai ne asnje rast nuk kishte cilesi te Zotit te perkryer .E dyta nese thojne se ishte biri I Zotit ateher femija trashegon prej te jatit cilesite e tij dhe po kjo gje bie poshte sepse jezusi ishte njeri qe ecte ne toke hante pinte si gjithe njerzit misioni I tij ishte Adhurimi I Zotit qe ishte ne qiell. AI ishte profet I derguar tek Izraelitet .ne shume raste emrin Zoti e kam perdorur ne mynyre figurative per ti treguar njerzve qe nuk mundesi qe Xzoti te jete me keto Cilesi te cilat I ka pasur jezusi.




Lindja e Jezusit

Jezusi u krijua me ane te Davidit

*Lidhur me Birin e tij, të lindur nga fara e Davidit sipas mishit [romaket 1-3]*

Jezusi ishte pasardhes i Davidit 

*Ai, pra, duke qenë profet, e dinte se Perëndia i kishte premtuar me betim se nga fryti i belit të tij, sipas mishit, do të ngjallet Krishti për t`u ulur mbi fronin e tij;[veprat 2-30]*
parardhesit e Zotit
*Libri i gjenealogjisë së Jezu Krishtit, birit të Davidit, birit të Abrahamit.[mateu 1-1]*

Gjinia e Jezusit

*Dhe kur kaluan të tetë ditët, pas të cilave ai duhej rrethprerë, ia vunë emrin Jezus, emër të dhënë nga engjëlli para se ai të ngjizej në bark.[luka 2 -21]*

Lindja e Jezusit

*Pasi Jezusi lindi në Bethlehem të Judesë në kohën e mbretit Herod, ja që disa dijetarë nga lindja arritën në Jeruzalem,[mateu 2-1]*

Profesioni i Jezusit

*55 A nuk është ky i biri i marangozit? Nuk quhet nëna e tij Mari, dhe vëllezërit e tij Jakob, Iose, Simon dhe Juda?[mateu13-55]*

Udhetimi i Jezusit me gomar

*Dhe Jezusi gjeti një kërriç dhe hipi në të, siç është shkruar:[gjoni 12-14]*

Jezusi hante dhe pinte si gjithë njerzit.

*19 Erdhi Biri i njeriut, që ha dhe pi dhe ata thonë: "Ja një grykës dhe një pijanec, miku i tagrambledhësve dhe i mëkatarëve". Por dituria është justifikuar nga bijtë e vet''.[mateu 11-19]*

Varferia e Jezusi

*Dhe Jezusi i tha: ''Dhelprat i kanë strofkat, dhe zogjtë e qiellit i kanë çerdhet, por Biri i njeriut nuk ka as ku të mbështetë kokën''[mateu 8-20]*

Veshjet e Jezusit

*Dhe ushtarët, mbasi e kishin kryqëzuar Jezusin, morën rrobat e tij dhe bënë katër pjesë, një pjesë për çdo ushtar, dhe tunikën. Por tunika ishte pa tegel, e endur një copë nga maja e deri në fund.[gjoni 19-23]*

Lutja e Jezusit kushtuar Zotit

*Pastaj, të nesërmen në mëngjes, kur ende ishte shumë errët, Jezusi u ngrit, doli dhe shkoi në një vend të vetmuar dhe atje u lut[marku 1-35]*

Familja e Jezusit

*Filipi gjeti Natanaelin dhe i tha: ``E gjetëm atë, për të cilin shkroi Moisiu në ligj dhe profetët: Jezusin nga Nazareti, të birin e Jozefit!``[gjoni 1-45]*

Vellezërit e Jezusit

*Dhe, pasi erdhi në vendlindjen e tij, i mësonte ata në sinagogën e tyre, kështu që ata, habiteshin dhe thonin: ''Nga i erdhën këtij kjo dituri dhe këto vepra të pushtetshme?
55 A nuk është ky i biri i marangozit? Nuk quhet nëna e tij Mari, dhe vëllezërit e tij Jakob, Iose, Simon dhe Juda?
56 Dhe motrat e tij nuk janë të gjitha ndër ne? Atëherë nga i erdhën këtij të gjitha këto?''.
57 Dhe skandalizoheshin me të. Por Jezusi u tha atyre: ''Asnjë profet nuk përçmohet, veçse në vendlindjen e vet dhe në shtëpinë e vet''.[mateu13-54-56]*

Zhvillimi i Jezusit

Zhvillimi shpirteror i Jezusit

*Ndërkaq fëmija rritej dhe forcohej në frymë, duke qenë plot dituri; dhe hiri i Perëndisë ishte mbi të.[luka2-40]*

Zhvillimi mendor moral dhe fizik i Jezusit

*Dhe Jezusi rritej në dituri, në shtat dhe në hir përpara Perëndisë dhe njerëzve.[lika 2 -52]*

Jezusi ishte 12 vjec kur ato e cuan ne Jurazalem

*Tani prindërit e tij shkonin çdo vit në Jeruzalem për festën e Pashkës. Dhe, kur ai i mbushi dymbëdhjetë vjeç, ata u ngjitën në Jeruzalem, sipas zakonit të festës.[luka 2-41-42]*

Jezusi skishte fuqi

*Unë s`mund të bëj asgjë nga vetja ime; gjykoj sipas asaj që dëgjoj dhe gjyqi im është i drejtë, sepse nuk kërkoj vullnetin tim, por vullnetin e Atit që më ka dërguar.[gjoni 5 -30]*

Jezusi nuk dinte kohen e fundit të botës
`
*`Sa për atë ditë dhe atë orë, askush nuk e di, as engjëjt në qiell, as Biri, por vetëm Ati(marku 13-32].*

Jezusi kishte uri dhe nuk i njihte stinet

*Të nesërmen, kur dolën nga Betania, ai kishte uri. Dhe, duke parë nga larg një fik që kishte gjethe, shkoi për të parë në se mund të gjente diçka atje; por, kur iu afrua, s`gjeti asgjë përveç gjetheve, sepse nuk ishte koha e fiqve[marku 11-13]*

Jezusi ishte i pamësuar

*Por, aty nga mesi i festës, Jezusi u ngjit në tempull dhe mësonte[gjoni 7-14]*

Jezusi mesoi nga eksperienca

*Edhe pse ishte Bir, mësoi të jetë i bindur nga ato që pësoi,[hebrejte 5-8]*

Djalli joshi Jezusin

*Fill pas kësaj, Fryma e Shenjtë e çoi në shkretëtirë dhe qëndroi në shkretëtirë dyzet ditë, i tunduar nga Satanai. Ishte bashkë me bishat dhe engjëjt i shërbenin.[marku1 12-14]*

Djalli  i mbaroi tundimet ndaj Jezusit dhe u largua vetëm për njëfarë kohe

*Dhe Jezusi u përgjigj dhe i tha: ``Éshtë thënë: "Mos e tundo Zotin, Perëndinë tënd"` Dhe kur djalli i mbaroi të gjitha tundimet, u largua prej tij, për një farë kohe.[luka4-13]*

Misioni i Jezusit

*Unë po ju pagëzoj me ujë, për pendim; por ai që vjen pas meje është më i fortë se unë, dhe unë nuk jam i denjë as të mbaj sandalet e tij; ai do t'ju pagëzojë me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe me zjarrin[mateu 3-11]*

Jezusi pagezohet nga Gjoni

*Atëherë erdhi Jezusi nga Galileja në Jordan te Gjoni për t'u pagëzuar prej tij[mateu 3-13]*

Jezusi i derguar vetem tek nje popull

*Por ai u përgjigj dhe tha: ''Unë nuk jam dërguar gjetiu, përveç te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit''.[mateu 15-24]*

*Këta janë të dymbëdhjetët që Jezusi i dërgoi mbasi u dha këto urdhëra: ''Mos shkoni ndër paganë dhe mos hyni në asnjë qytet të Samaritanëve,
6 por shkoni më mirë te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit.[mateu 10 5-6]*

Sipas Jezusi jocifutet jane kelysh qenrash

*Ai u përgjigj, duke thënë: ''Nuk është gjë e mirë të marrësh bukën e fëmijëve dhe t'ua hedhësh këlyshëve të qenve''.[mateu15-26]*

Mbreteria e Jezusit

*Ai do të jetë i madh dhe do të quhet Biri i Shumë të Lartit; dhe Zoti Perëndi do t`i japë fronin e Davidit, atit të tij; dhe do të mbretërojë mbi shtëpinë e Jakobit përjetë, dhe mbretëria e tij nuk do të ketë kurrë të sosur``[luka 1-33]*.

Titujt e Jezusit

*duke thënë: ''Ku është mbreti i Judenjve, që ka lindur?[mateu 2-2]*

Jezusi nuk ngjan me Zotin

Jezusin  e merr uria 

*Dhe, mbasi agjëroi dyzet ditë e dyzet net, në fund e mori uria.[mateu4-2]*

Jezusi kishte etje

*Pas kësaj, Jezusi, duke ditur që tashmë çdo gjë ishte kryer, që të përmbushej Shkrimi, tha: ``Kam etje!``[gjoni 19-28]*

Jezusi flinte gjume

*Dhe ja, që u ngrit në det një stuhi aq e madhe, sa valët po e mbulonin barkën, por ai flinte[mateu 8 -24]*

Jezusi ishte i lodhur

. *Por aty ishte pusi i Jakobit. Dhe Jezusi, i lodhur nga udhëtimi, u ul pranë pusit; ishte rreth orës së gjashtë.[4-6]*

Nje Jezusi që tronditet

*Prandaj Jezusi, përsëri i tronditur përbrenda, erdhi te varri; por ky ishte një guvë dhe kishte përpara një gur. Atëherë Jezusi, kur pa se ajo dhe Judenjtë që kishin ardhur me të po qanin, u psherëtiu në frymë dhe u trondit, [11-33--38]*

Jezusi qan

*Jezusi qau.[gjoni11-35]*

Nje Jezusi qe brengoset dhe ka ankth

*Dhe mori me vete Pjetrin dhe të dy djemtë e Zebedeut, dhe filloi të ndjeje trishtim dhe ankth të madh Atëherë ai u tha atyre: ''Shpirti im është thellësisht i trishtuar, deri në vdekje; qëndroni këtu dhe rrini zgjuar bashkë me mua'' mateu 26-37-38].*

Engjelli i jep force Jezusit

*Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll nga qielli për t`i dhënë forcë.luka 22-43]*

Jezusi I rreh njerzit 

*Pra, Pashka e Judenjve ishte afër dhe Jezusi u ngjit në Jeruzalem Dhe në tempull gjeti ata që shisnin qe, dele e pëllumba dhe këmbyes monedhash duke ndenjur dhe si bëri një kamxhik me litarë, i dëboi të gjithë nga tempulli bashkë me qetë dhe delet, dhe ua hallakati paratë këmbyesve të monedhave dhe ua përmbysi tavolinat,[gjponi2-13]*


Jezusi sjell lufte ne toke dhe te ndaje njerzit nga njeri tjetri

*Jezusi u tha mos mendoni se kam ardhur te sjell paqen ne toke- une nuk erdha te sjell paqen por shpaten Sepse unë erdha ta ndaj birin nga ati, bijën nga nëna, nusen nga vjehrra, dhe armiqt e njeriut do të jenë ata të shtëpisë së vet.[mateu 10-34-35]*

Jezusi kerkon preëj njerzve te shesin plackat te blejne shpata

*U tha, pra, atyre: ``Po tani, kush ka një trastë le ta marrë me vete, dhe po kështu thesin; dhe kush nuk ka shpatë, le të shesë rrobën e vet e ta blejë një.[luka22-36[*

Jezusi u mberthyer nga frika

*Pas këtyre gjërave, Jezusi përshkoi Galilenë, sepse nuk donte të endej nëpër Juda, nga që Judenjtë kërkonin ta vrisnin.[gjoni 7-1]*

Jezusi fshihej nga frika e njezve

*Që nga ajo ditë, pra, ata vendosën ta vrasin.Për këtë arsye Jezusi nuk ecte më haptasi midis Judenjve, por u tërhoq në një krahinë afër shkretëtirës, në një qytet që quhej Efraim dhe aty rrinte me dishepujt e tij.[gjoni 11 53-54]*

Kapja e Jezusi dhe lidhja e tij

*Atëherë grupi i ushtarëve, kapiteni dhe rojet e Judenjve e kapën Jezusin dhe e lidhën.[gjoni 18-12-33]*

Jezusi e kapin dhe e poshterojne

*Atëherë e pështynë në fytyrë, e goditën me shuplaka; dhe disa të tjerë i ranë me grushta,[mateu 26 67]*
Ndërkaq njerëzit që e mbanin Jezusin e përqeshnin dhe e rrihnin. Dhe, mbasi ia mbuluan sytë, i binin në fytyrë dhe e pyetnin duke thënë: "Profetizo, kush është ai që të ra?".[luka 22 63-64]

Jezusi denohet me vdekje

*Ju e dëgjuat blasfeminë, ç`ju duket?``. Dhe të gjithë gjykuan se meritonte vdekjen.[marku14-64]*

Jezusi rrinte si memec

*Por pjesa e Shkrimit që ai po lexonte ishte kjo: ``Atë e çuan si delja në thertore; dhe ashtu si qengji është memec përpara qethtarit, kështu ai nuk e hapi gojën e vet[veprat 8 32]*

Fundi imagjinuar Jezusit sipas biblës

Jezusi vdes

*dhe jezusi therriti me ze te larte e dha shpirt[marku 15-37]*

Jezusi qe u imagjinua I vdekur

*Krishti vdiq [romaket 5-6]*

Trupi i Jezusi mbeshtillet me pelhure

*Dhe Jozefi, mbasi e mori trupin, e mbështolli me një pëlhurë të pastër[mateu 27-59]*

Njezit deshmojne per të se ishte profet

*Atëherë centurioni, kur pa ç`ndodhi, përlëvdoi Perëndinë duke thënë: ``Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte i drejtë!``.[luka 23-37]*

Jezusi ankohet per vuajtjet e tij

*O at pse me le *

Pra si perfundim llogjikoni vete me arsyen tuaj a I ka per hije Zotit te jete me keto cilesi te mangeta kur dihet se krijesat e tij kane cilesi me te mira se keto .JO por kjo deshmon se jezusi ishte vetem se nje njeri I thjeshte profet I derguar nga Zoti. Ne nje shkrim tjeter do te bie se Cfare thote kurani teksualisht per Jezusin.



Meqe ju ngulmoni dhe me thoni se bibla ska ndryshuar.dhe thoni qe jezusi eshte Zot ose biri i Zotit ateher me thoni pse ne bibel jane dy Jezusa.Ose me thoni se cili prej ketyre eshte ai qe thoni ju.




Gjenealogjia sipas Mateut në fillim të Ungjillit të tij: 

*GJENEALOGJIA E JEZU KRISHTIT,* 


Abrahamit i lindi Izaku. 
Izakut i lindi Jakobi. 
Jakovit i lindi Juda dhe vëllezërit e tij. 
Judës i lindi prej Tamarës Faresi dhe Zara. 
Faresit i lindi Esromi. 
Esromit i lindi Arami. 
Aramit i lindi Aminadabi. 
Aminadabit i lindi Naasoni. 
Naasonit i Lindi Salmoni. 
Salmonit i lindi prej Rabës Boozi. 
Boozit i lindi Prej Rutës Jobedi. 
Jobedit i lindi Jeseu. 
Jeseut i lindi Davidi mbret. 
Davidi lindi, Solomoni. 
Solomonit i lindi Roboami. 
Roboamit i lindi Abiai. 
Abiait i lindi Asi. 
Asit i lindi Jozafati. 
Jozafatit i lindi Jorami. 
Joramit i lindi Ozia. 
Ozisë i lindi Joatami. 
Joatamit i lindi Akazi. 
Akazit i lindi Ezekia. 
Ezekisë i lindi Manaseu. 
Manaseut i lindi Amoni. 
Amonit i lindi Jozia. 
Jozisë i lindi Jehonia dhe vëllezrit e tij në kohën e shpërnguljes në Babiloni. 
Pas shpërnguljes në Babiloni: 
Jenonisë i lindi Salatieli. 
Salatielit i lindi Zorobabeli. 
Zorobabelit i lindi Abiudi. 
Abiudid i lindi Eliakimi. 
Elikimit i lindi Azori. 
Azorit i lindi Sadoku. 
Sadokut i lindi Akimi. 
Akimit i lindi Eliudi. 
Eliudid i lindi Eliazari. 
Eliazarit i lindi Matani. 
Matanit i lindi Jakobi. 
Jakobit i lindi Jozefi, Fati i Marisë, prej së cilës lindi Jezusi që quhet Krisht.


Pra sipas Mateut jezusi e ka prejardhjen nga Solomoni Biri i Davidit.Kurse sipas lukes e ka prej Natanit vellait te Solomonit.

Luka (3, 23-38) jep një gjenealogji tjetër nga ajo sipas Mateut. Këtu po e riprodhojmë sipas të njëjtit përkthim: 
"Jezusi kur ishte rreth tridhjetë vjeç. Ishte - si mendonin njerëzit - i biri i Jozefit, i Helit, i Matatit, i Levit, i Melkit, i Janait, i Jozefit, i Matatisë, i Amonit, i Naumit, i Heselit, i Nagait, i Mahatit, i Matatisë, i Semeit, i Josehit, i Judës, i Joananit, i Resait, i Zorobabelit, i Salatielit, i Nierit, i Melkit, i Adit, i Kozamit, i Elmandamit, i Herit, i Jezusit, i Eliezerit, i Jorimit, i Matatit, i Levit, i Simonit, i Judës, i Jozefit, i Jonamit, i Eliakimit, i Meleait, i Menait, i Matatait, i Natanit, i Davidit, i Jeseut, i Obedit, i Boozit, i Salait, i Naasonit, i Aminadabit, i Adminit, i Arnit, i Esromit, i Faresit, i Judës, i Jakobit, i Izakut, i Abrahamit, i Tares, i Nahorit, i Seruhut, i Ragahut, i Falekut, i Heberit, i Salait, i Kainait, i Arfaksadit, i Semit, i Nojës, i Lamehit, i Matuzalës, i Enokut, i Jaredit, i Maleleelit, i Kainanit, i Enosit, i Setit, i Adamit, i Zotit. 

Tani me sqaroni jane dy Jezusa ne bibel apo bibla eshte e ndryshuar se ska mundesi qe Jezusi ta kete prejardhjen dhe nga Natani biri i Davidit sipas Lukes dhe njekohesisht dhe ta kete prejardhjen nga Solomoni biri i Davidit sipas Mateut

----------


## _Mersin_

*Kryqezimi dhe Ringjallja e Jezusit !?*



Ju keni dëgjuar nga gojët e kristianëve se profeti i madh i Zotit, Jezusi është kryqëzuar.Unë do doja të flisja për këtë cështje sipas Kuranit dhe Biblës sepse të krishterët do ti paragjykonin argumentet islamë prandaj i zgjodha të dy librat.Iu riktheva argumenteve biblikë prej të cilave duket qarte në mynyrë  argumentuese se kryqëzimi i Isait (Jezusit) është mashtrimi më e madh që i ka ndodhur njerzimit mbas idhujtarisë dhe mohimit të Zotit.

Të krishterët e kanë shumë të vëshirë ta mohojnë kryqëzimin e Jezusit, sepse atëherë ata do të duhej të pohonin realitetin e Kuranit dhe padyshim që do të duhej të ndërronin dhe fenë dhe kjo nuk do ishte e pakët për botën tyre religjoze, dhe sistemin e saj hiearkik dhe të ardhurat ekonomike kristiane.Vërtet do të ishtë një kaos i madh për instuticionet e krishtera. Për ta shmangur këtë do të luheshin të gjitha kartat që njerzit mos e kuptonin këtë fakt.

_Por në qoftë se Krishti nuk është ringjallur, predikimi ynë është i kotë dhe i kotë është edhe besimi juaj.(1 e Korintasve 15/14)_

Ky material nuk është fiction ose ndonjë konspiracion i arritur kohëve të fundit.Kjo është një e vërtetë, e cila iu tregua njerzve me zbritjen e Kuranit para 1400 vjetësh.Shumë kristianë e kanë pranuar këtë të vërtetë kur ato e pranuan Islamin me bindje, se është e vetmja fe prej Zotit e dokumentuar dhe e argumentuar në mynyrën më të saktë.

Le të jetë ky ajet Kuranor bazë e vërtëtimit tonë biblik.

_E, ata (jehuditë) i kurdisën një dredhi (mbytjen e Isait), All-llahu iu kundërvu dredhisë së tyre, All-llahu është asgjësuesi më i fuqishëm kundër atyre që bëjnë dredhi. (Ali Imran 54)_

_"Dhe për shkak se ata thanë: Ne e mbytëm Mesinë, Isain, të birin e Merjemes, të dërguarin e Allahut. Ata nuk e mbytën atë, e as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atyre u qe paraqitur vetëm pamja e tij. Ata që s'pajtohen rreth kësaj, me siguri janë në dyshim lidhur me këtë. Ata nuk kanë dije të sigurt lidhur me të, por ata vetëm hamendësojnë. Dhe është më se e sigurt se ata nuk e mbytën atë! Jo, vërtet, Allahu e ngriti atë tek Vetja e Tij në Qiell. Allahu është i Gjithëfuqishëm, i Urtë." [En Nisa: 157-58]_


Zoti e përmend në kuran trillimin e hebrejve për supozimin e tyre në vrasjen e Jezusit. Allahu u tregon se ata as nuk e vranë dhe as e gozhduan por ai fenomen qe vetëm një përngjasim, hamendesim ose ndryshim pamje.

Bibla paraqet një sërë argumentesh në lidhje me këtë cështje që ne do ti përmendim më poshtë.

Ajo në disa raste thotë që Jezusi u kryqëzua .

_Edhe unë, o vëllezër, kur erdha te ju, nuk erdha me shkëlqim fjalësh a diturie, që t'ju shpall dëshminë e Perëndisë,sepse e vendosa që të mos di tjetër gjë ndër ju, veç Jezu Krishtit edhe atë të kryqëzuar. 1 e Korintasve  2/1-2)_

_.. duke ditur këtë: se njeriu ynë i vjetër u kryqëzua me të, që trupi i mëkatit mund të jetë anuluar dhe që ne të mos i shërbejmë më mëkatit.(Romaket 6/6)

_Në disa raste që u vra në dru.

_..Jezusin, që ju e vratë, duke e varur në dru. (Veprat e apostujve -  5/30)_

_Dhe ne jemi dëshmitarë për të gjitha ato që ai bëri në vendin e Judesë dhe në Jeruzalem; dhe se si ata e vranë, duke e varur në një dru. (Veprat e apostujve  10/39)_

*Mos ata e ngatarrojnë me Judën sepse Juda u var në dru.*

*Dhe ai(Juda), mbasi i hodhi siklat prej argjendi në tempull, u largua dhe shkoi* *e u var në litar**.(Mateu 27/5)*

Sipas Dhiatës së vjetër dhe Dhiatës të re qëndrimi i varur në dru për një person përbën mallkim prej Zotit.

_Në rast se dikush ka kryer një krim që meriton vdekjen dhe ka pësuar vdekjen, dhe ti e ke varur në një dru, kufoma e tij nuk do të rrijë tërë natën mbi pemën, por do ta varrosësh po atë ditë; sepse ai që rri varur është i mallkuar nga Perëndia, dhe ti nuk do ta ndotësh tokën që Zoti, Perëndia yt, të jep si trashëgimi".(Ligji i perterire 21/22-23)_

E ndërsa në pjesë të tjera të biblës pranohet se Jezusi vdiq i mallkuar.

_Ai vet i barti mëkatet tona në trupin e tij mbi drurin e kryqit që ne, të vdekur për mëkate, të rrojmë për drejtësi; dhe me mallkimin e tij ju u shëruat (1 e Pjetrit 2/24)_

*Mirëpo a mund të besohet kjo për Jezusin kur ai ishte një prej profetëve më të mëdhenj të Zotit.Hebrejtë shpallën Mallkimin e Jezusit në kryq për shkak të dëshirës për të hequr mallkimin që Zoti u kishte bërë hebrejve në ligjet e Tij.Qëllimi dhe shpifja e hebrejve se Jezusi vdiq i mallkuar në kryq për të larguar mallkimin atyre janë absurde. Përveç versetit të mësipërm biblik kjo gjë thuhet edhe në vende të tjera.*

*Krishti*_ na shpengoi nga mallkimi i ligjit, sepse u bë mallkim për ne (duke qenë se është shkruar: ``I mallkuar është kushdo që varet në dru``(Galatasve 3/13)_

Pikërisht kësaj shpifje Zoti ju përgjigjet me ajetet e Kuranit.

_E, ata (jehuditë) i kurdisën një dredhi (mbytjen e Isait), All-llahu iu kundëvu dredhisë së tyre, All-llahu është asgjësuesi më i fuqishëm kundër atyre që bëjnë dredhi. (Përkujto, o i dërguar) Kur All-llahu tha: 'O Isa, Unë po të marr ty, po të ngris te Unë, po të shpëtoj prej sherrit të atyre që nuk besuan. E ata që të besuan ty, do t'i ngrisë lart mbi ata që nuk besuan deri në ditën e kijametit, pastaj vetëm te Unë është kthimi juaj, Unë gjykoj mes jush për atë që kudështoheshit.(Ali Imran 54-55)_

_"Dhe për shkak se ata thanë: Ne e mbytëm Mesinë, Isain, të birin e Merjemes, të dërguarin e Allahut. Ata nuk e mbytën atë, e as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atyre u qe paraqitur vetëm pamja e tij. Ata që s'pajtohen rreth kësaj, me siguri janë në dyshim lidhur me këtë. Ata nuk kanë dije të sigurt lidhur me të, por ata vetëm hamendësojnë. Dhe është më se e sigurt se ata nuk e mbytën atë! Jo, vërtet, Allahu e ngriti atë tek Vetja e Tij në Qiell. Allahu është i Gjithëfuqishëm, i Urtë." [En Nisa: 157-58]_


Nëse hebrejtë kaluan në mosbesim dhe ekstremitet kur besuan se Jezusi ishte i mallkuar mbas kryqëzimit në kryq, edhe të krishterët kaluan në mosbesim dhe ekstremitet kur besuan se Jezusi u hyjnizua me anë të kryqit, muslimanët besojnë dhe qëndruan në besimin e vërtetë duke besuar Shpalljen e Zotit dhe duke deklaruar se Jezusi është vetëm një profet i madh i Zotit.Ato nuk e besuan se Jezusi u mallkua në kryq dhe as u hyjnizua me anë të kryqit.
Allahu thotë në kuran se Jezusi as nuk vdiq por as nuk hipi në kryq.
*Ata nuk e mbytën atë, e as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atyre u qe paraqitur vetëm pamja e tij.*_ [En Nisa]_

Le të shikojmë se cfarë faktesh ka në bibël për këtë cështje.

*Profecitë e Jezusit me shëmbëlltyra.*

Jo cdo kush mund ti kuptojë shëmbëlltyrat e Jezusit sidomos Hebrejtë ishin të ndaluar ti kuptonin ato.

_Dhe ai u tha atyre: "Juve u është dhënë të njihni misterin e mbretërisë së Perëndisë; kurse atyre që janë përjashta të gjitha këto jepen me shëmbëlltyra, që: "Duke parë, të shohin, por të mos vën re; edhe duke dëgjuar, të dëgjojnë, por të mos kuptojnë, se mos pendohen dhe mëkatet u falen""..(Luka 8/11-12), (Marku 4- 2,10-13, 33)_

_Atëherë dishepujt iu afruan dhe i thanë: "Pse po u flet atyre me shëmbëlltyrë?".Dhe ai duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: "Sepse juve ju është dhënë mundësia të njihni të fshehtat e mbretërisë së qiejve, ndërsa atyre nuk u është dhënë.Sepse atij që ka, do t'i jepet dhe do të ketë bollëk; ndërsa atij që nuk ka, do t'i merret edhe ajo që ka.Prandaj unë u flas atyre me shëmbëll-tyrë, sepse duke parë nuk shohin, dhe duke dëgjuar nuk dëgjojnë as nuk kuptojnë.(Mateu 3/10-13)_

*Jezusi u tha atyre këtë shëmbëlltyrë, por ata nuk morën vesh për çfarë po u fliste*_.(Gjoni 10/6)_

*Jezusi foli me një shëmbëlltyrë për ngritjen e tij në qiell.*

_Dhe ashtu si Moisiu e ngriti lart gjarprin në shkretëtirë, kështu duhet të ngrihet lart Biri i njeriut,(Gjoni 3/14)_

Dihet se Mosiu nuk ngriti gjarpërin në shkretëtirë por ngriti shkopin i cili ishte transformuar në gjarpër.

_Zoti i tha Moisiut: "Zemra e Faraonit është ngulmuese; ai nuk pranon ta lërë popullin të shkojë. Shko te Faraoni nesër në mëngjes, kur ai ka për të dalë për të vajtur drejt ujit. Ti do të qëndrosh ta presësh në breg të lumit dhe do të marrësh në dorë bastunin që është shndërruar në gjarpër.(Eksodi 7/14-15)_

_Atëherë Zoti i tha: "Ç'është ajo që ke në dorë?". Ai u përgjegj: "Një bastun".Zoti tha: "Hidhe për tokë". Ai e hodhi për tokë, dhe ai u bë një gjarpër, para të cilit Moisiu iku me vrap. Atëherë Zoti i tha Moisiut: "Zgjate dorën dhe kape nga bishti". (Ai zgjati dorën dhe e mori, dhe në dorën e tij ai u bë një bastun).(Eksodi 4/2-4)_

Sikurse shkopi i transferua në gjapër ashtu do të ishte edhe ngritja e Jezusit  duke ndryshuar pamjen e tij.Për këtë tregon në shumë pjesë bibla se para ndodhisë së kryqëzimit, Jezusit iu ndryshua pamja e fytyrës.

_Dhe ndërsa po lutej, pamja e fytyrës së tij ndryshoidhe veshja e tij u bë e bardhë dhe e ndritshme.  Dhe ja, dy burra po bisedonin me të; ata ishin Moisiu dhe Elia,  të cilët, të shfaqur në lavdi, i flisnin për ikjen e tij nga kjo jetë që do të kryhej së shpejti në Jeruzalem..[Luka 9/20-31]_

*Sytë e Apostujve ishin të penguar për ta dalluar Jezusin edhe mbas ndodhisë së kryqëzimit.*

* Dhe ndodhi që, ndërsa po flisnin dhe bisedonin bashkë, vetë Jezusi u afrua dhe nisi të ecë me ta.  Por sytë e tyre ishin të penguar kështu që të mos e njihnin.(Luka 24/15-16)*

*Shembuj të ndryshimit të tij dhe mos shikimit të tij kemi shumë në bibël.Ato janë argumente që romakët kanë kujtuar se kanë kryqëzuar Jezusin.Mbas ndodhisë së kryqëzimit tregohet se atij iu kthye prapë pamja e fytyrës dhe apostujt e njohën.*

_Atëherë atyre iu çelën sytë dhe e njohën, por ai u zhduk prej syve të tyre.[Luka 24/31]_

_12 Mbas këtyre gjërave, iu shfaq në trajtë tjetër dyve prej tyre, që po shkonin në fshat.(Marku 16)_

*Pra këto versete biblike vërtëtojnë thëniet e Zotit në kuran.*
*Ata nuk e mbytën atë, e as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atyre u qe paraqitur vetëm pamja e tij.*_ [En Nisa]_

*Para se të flasim për shëmbëlltyrën tjetër të thënë prej Jezusit duhet të përmendim se kush mund të jetë kryqëzuar në vend të Jezusit.Dhe se cfarë veprash bëri Jezusi për tu mos u kryqëzuar vetë?*

*Jezusi e dinte se do të ndodhte një ngjarje me kryqin dhe për këtë ai dëshmon duke kërkuar një zëvëndës që të japë jetën në vend të tij Ai e kërkon këtë gjë gjatë qëndrimit me apostujt.*

_Ai që e do të atin ose nënën më shumë se unë, nuk është i denjë për mua; dhe ai që e do birin ose bijën më shumë se unë, nuk është i denjë për mua. Dhe ai që nuk e merr kryqin e vet dhe nuk vjen pas meje, nuk është i denjë për mua. Kush do të gjejë jetën e vet, do ta humbasë; por ai që do të humbasë jetën e vet për hirin tim, do ta gjejë përsëri.(Mateu 11/37-39)_

_Pastaj e thirri pranë vetes turmën me dishepujt e vet dhe iu tha: "Kushdo që don të vijë pas meje, të mohojë vetveten, të marrë kryqin e vet dhe të më ndjekë, sepse ai që don të shpëtojë jetën e vet, do ta humbasë; por ai që do të humbasë jetën e vet për hirin tim e për ungjillin, do të shpëtojë. Ç'dobi do të ketë njeriu të fitojë gjithë botën, nëse më pas do të humbë shpirtin e vet? Ose çfarë mund të japë njeriu në shkëmbim të shpirtit të vet?(Marku 8/34-37)+(Mateu 16-24-26)_

Për këtë ia dhanë fjalën të gjithë apostujt.

_Pjetri i tha: "Edhe sikur të duhej të vdisja bashkë me ty, nuk do të të mohoj kurrsesi". Po atë thanë edhe të gjithë apostujt.(Mateu 26/35)_

Gjatë rrjedhjeve të ngjarjeve dhe arrestimit të Jezusit dhe ecjes së tij më kryq tregohet se Simoni e mori kryqin e Jezusit.Ai ju përgjigj thirrjes së tij për zëvëndësim.

_Dhe, pasi e zhveshën, i hodhën mbi trup një mantel të kuq. Dhe i thurën një kurorë me ferra, ia vunë mbi krye dhe i dhanë një kallam në dorën e djathtë; dhe, duke u gjunjëzuar përpara tij, e përqeshnin duke thënë: "Tungjatjeta, o mbret i Judenjve!". Pastaj e pështynë, ia morën kallamin dhe me të i binin në kokë. Dhe, mbasi e përqeshën, ia hoqën mantelin dhe e veshën me rrobat e tij; dhe e çuan për ta kryqëzuar. Dhe duke dalë, takuan një njeri nga Kirena, që quhej Simon, të cilin e detyruan ta mbartë kryqin e Jezusit. Dhe, kur arritën në vendin që quhej Golgota, domethënë "Vendi i kafkës", i dhanë të pijë uthull të përzier me vrer; por ai, mbasi e provoi, nuk deshi ta pinte. Mbasi e kryqëzuan, i ndanë me short rrobat e tij, që të përmbushej ç'ishte thënë nga profeti: "I ndanë ndërmjet tyre rrobat e mia dhe hodhën short mbi tunikën time" .Pastaj u ulën dhe e ruanin.Përmbi krye të tij, i vunë gjithashtu motivacionin e shkruar të dënimit të tij: "KY ESHTE  JEZUSI, MBRETI I JUDENJVE".Atëhere u kryqëzuan bashkë me të dy cuba, njeri në të djathtën dhe tjetri në të majtën(Mateu 27/28-38)_

Bibla nuk e tregon se cfarë ndodhi me Simonin, a e la ai kryqin apo u kryqëzua në vend të Jezusit? Bibla në katër ungjitë e saj nuk flet asnjë fjalë për lënien e kryqit nga Simoni dhe marrjen e tij nga Jezusi përsëri.(Marku 3-18) 

Pikërisht që Jezusi nuk ishte në kryq këtë e tregojnë shumë versete biblike.

 _Rreth orës nëntë, Jezusi briti me zë të lartë duke thënë: "Eli, Eli, lama sabaktani?". Domethënë: "Perëndia im, Perëndia im, përse më ke braktisur?".(Mateu 27/46)_

A mund të thoshte Jezusi o Zot pse më ke braktisur?
A nuk e njihte ai historinë e Musait dhe ndihmën e Zotit? A nuk i thoshte ai apostujve?

_Dhe ai si u zgjua, e qortoi erën dhe i foli detit: "Pusho dhe fashitu!". Dhe era pushoi dhe u bë qetësi e madhe.Atëherë u tha atyre: "Pse jeni ju aq frikacakë? Vallë, si nuk keni besim?". (Marku 4/39-40)_

_Dhe Jezusi ia zgjati menjëherë dorën, e zuri dhe i tha: "O njeri besimpak, pse dyshove?".(Mateu 14/31)_

_Dhe Jezusi duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: "Në të vërtetë ju them që, po të keni besim dhe të mos dyshoni, do të bëni jo vetëm atë që unë i bëra fikut, por, edhe sikur t'i thoni këtij mali: "Hiqu andej dhe hidhu në det", kjo do të ndodhë.Dhe gjithçka të kërkoni në lutje, duke patur besim, do të merrni".(Mateu 21/21-22)_

Pra kurrsesi nuk mund të ishte Jezusi në Kryq duke folur fjalë të një personi besimpakë dhe duke humbur shpresën nga ndihma e Zotit. Pra ky njeri në kryq nuk ishte Jezusi sepse Ai i pati thënë apostujve.

 _Dhe gjithçka të kërkoni në lutje, duke patur besim, do të merrni".(Mateu 21/22)_

Jezusi u lut që Zoti ta shpëtoi nga vdekja dhe kurthi i hebrejve.

_Dhe mori me vete Pjetrin dhe të dy djemtë e Zebedeut, dhe filloi të ndjeje trishtim dhe ankth të madh.
Atëherë ai u tha atyre: "Shpirti im është thellësisht i trishtuar, deri në vdekje; qëndroni këtu dhe rrini zgjuar bashkë me mua".Dhe, si shkoi pak përpara, ra me fytyrë për tokë dhe lutej duke thënë: "Zoti im, në qoftë se është e mundur, largoje prej meje këtë kupë; megjithatë, jo si dua unë, por si do ti"._
_U largua përsëri për herë të dytë dhe u lut duke thënë: "Zoti im, në qoftë se nuk është e mundur që kjo kupë të largohet prej meje pa u pirë prej meje, u bëftë vullneti yt!".(Mateu 26/37-39,42)_

 _Dhe u largua prej tyre, aq sa mund të hidhet një gur, dhe ra në gjunj dhe lutej, duke thënë: "O Zot, po të duash, largoje këtë kupë nga unë! Megjithatë mos u bëftë vullneti im, por yti". Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll nga qielli për t'i dhënë forcë.  Dhe ai, duke qenë në agoni, lutej edhe më fort; dhe djersa e tij po i bëhej si gjak i mpiksur që bie për tokë.(Luka 22/41-44)_

Dhe Zoti e shpëtoi nga vdekja sipas biblës 

 _I cili, në ditët e mishit të tij, me klithma të larta dhe me lot, i ofroi lutje dhe urata atij që mund ta shpëtonte nga vdekja, dhe u dëgjua për shkak të frikës së tij nga Perëndia.(Hebrejve 5/7)_

Pra mbas të gjithave këtyre lutjeve të Jezusit dalim në konkluzionin se atij ju pranua lutja dhe se ai nuk vdiq në kryq.Pranimin e lutjes e vërtëtojnë dhe fjalë e tjera të Jezusit të cilat profetizoi për veten e tij dhe ngjarjet e ndodhura në kohën e tij janë të profetizuara dhe tek Psalmet.

 _Pastaj u tha atyre: "Këto janë fjalët që unë ju thoja kur isha ende me ju: se duhet të përmbushen të gjitha gjërat që janë shkruar lidhur me mua në ligjin e Moisiut, në profetët dhe në psalmet".(Luka 24/44)_

Psalmet dëshmojnë se Zoti ia pranoi lutjen dhe e shpëtoi Jezusin nga kurthi i hebrenjve.

_Ndajnë midis tyre rrobat e mia dhe hedhin në short tunikën time. Por ti, o Zot, mos u largo; ti që je forca ime, nxito të më ndihmosh. Çliroje jetën time nga shpata, jetën time të vetme nga këmba e qenit. Shpëtomë nga gryka e luanit dhe nga brirët e buajve. Ti m'u përgjigje.(Psalmet 21 (22)-/18-21)_

_ Tani e di që Zoti shpëton të vajosurin e tij; do t'i përgjigjet nga qielli i tij i shenjtë me forcën shpëtimtare të dorës së tij të djathtë.(Psalmet 19 (20)-/6)_

*Në vërsetin e mëposhtëm profetizohet për ndihmën me anë të Ëngjëllit që përmendet tek (Luka 22/43)*

*Unë e kërkova Zotin, dhe ai m'u përgjigj*_ dhe më çliroi nga të gjitha tmerret e mia. Ata e shikuan atë dhe u ndriçuan, dhe fytyrat e tyre nuk u turpëruan. Ky i pikëlluar klithi dhe Zoti e plotësoi, e shpëtoi nga të gjitha fatkeqësitë e tij. Engjëlli i Zotit zë vend rreth atyre që kanë frikë prej tij dhe i çliron._
_Të drejtët bërtasin dhe Zoti i dëgjon dhe i çliron nga të gjitha fatkeqësitë e tyre.  Zoti qëndron afër atyre që e kanë zemrën të thyer dhe shpëton ata që e kanë frymën të dërmuar. Të shumta janë vuajtjet e njeriut të drejtë, por Zoti e çliron nga të gjitha. Ai i ruan tërë kockat e tij, dhe asnjë prej tyre nuk copëtohet.(Psalmet - 33 (34)-/4-7,17-20)_

_Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll nga qielli për t'i dhënë forcë. Dhe ai, duke qenë në agoni, lutej edhe më fort; dhe djersa e tij po i bëhej si gjak i mpiksur që bie për tokë.(Luka 22/43-44)_

_por, kur erdhën te Jezusi, dhe si panë se ai tashmë kishte vdekur, nuk ia thyen kërcinjtë, por njëri nga ushtarët ia tejshpoi brinjën me një heshtë, dhe menjëherë i doli gjak e ujë.(Gjoni 19/33-34)_

_Në fakt, në librin e Psalmeve, është shkruar: "Shtëpia e tij u bëftë e shkretë dhe askush mos banoftë në të!", dhe: "Tjetërkush e zëntë detyrën e tij!". Duhet, pra, që ndër burrat që kanë qenë në shoqërinë tonë gjithë kohën në të cilën Jezusi ka hyrë dhe ka dalë midis nesh,  duke filluar që nga pagëzimi i Gjonit e deri në atë ditë kur u muarr në qiell nga mesi ynë, një prej tyre të bëhet dëshmitar me ne, i ringjalljes së tij".  Dhe u paraqitën dy: Jozefi, i quajtur Barsaba, që ishte i mbiquajtur Just, dhe Matia. Dhe, duke u lutur, thanë: "Ti, o Zot, që i njeh zemrat e të gjithëve, trego cilin nga këta të dy ke zgjedhur,  për të marrë shortin e kësaj shërbese dhe apostullimin, nga i cili Juda u largua për të shkuar në vendin e tij".  Atëherë hodhën short, dhe shorti ra mbi Matian; dhe ai iu shtua të njëmbëdhjetë apostujve. (Veprat 1/20-26)._ 

_ O Perëndi i lëvdimit tim, mos hesht, sepse njerëz të pabesë dhe të pandershëm kanë hapur gojën e tyre kundër meje dhe kanë folur kundër meje me një gjuhë gënjeshtare;  më kanë sulmuar me fjalë urrejtjeje dhe më kanë luftuar pa shkak.  Në këmbim të dashurisë sime më akuzojnë, por unë i drejtohem lutjes. Ata më kanë larë të mirën me të keqen dhe dashurinë time me urrejtje. Vendos një njeri të keq mbi të dhe një akuzues le të jetë në të djathtë të tij.  Kur të gjykohet, bëj që të gjendet fajtor dhe lutja e tij të bëhet mëkat.  Qofshin të pakta ditët e tij dhe një tjetër zëntë vendin e tij. (Psalmet 108 (109)-/1-8)_

Në Kryq mund të ketë qenë Simoni i cili mbarti kryqin dhe se Jezusit iu ndryshua fytyra sikurse profetizoi ai vetë për gjarpërin e Moisiut në shkretëtirë ose për mosvdekjen e tij e vërtëton dhe shëmbëlltyra tjetër e thënë nga Jezusi.

*Profecia e Jonës*

_Atëherë disa skribë dhe farisenj e pyetën duke thënë: "Mësues, ne duam të shohim ndonjë shenjë prej teje". Por ai duke iu përgjigjur u tha atyre: "Ky brez i mbrapshtë dhe kurorëshkelës kërkon një shenjë, por asnjë shenjë nuk do t'i jepet, përveç shenjës së profetit Jona.  Në fakt ashtu si Jona qëndroi tri ditë e tri net në barkun e peshkut të madh, kështu Biri i njeriut do të qëndrojë tri ditë e tri net në zemër të tokës.(Mateu 12/38-40)_

Jezusi deklaron se ai nuk do të vdesë porse do të rrijë i gjallë sikurse ndejti profeti Jona në bark te peshkut.Pse pikërisht përdori profecinë e Jonas.Jona shkoi tek populli i vet i thirri të pendohen dhe më vonë u largua dhe përfundoi në bark të peshkut.Ngaqë ishte përkujtues i Zotit dhe iu lut Zotit ta nxjerri prej barkut të peshkut.Të njëjtën gjë bëri dhe Jezusi ai u lut Zotit për ndihmë, Zoti e ndihmoi dhe më pas ai shkoi tek apostujt dhe pastaj u ngrit në qiell sikurse Enoku.

*Kush ishte Shenja e Profetit Jona?*

_Jona futet ne bark te peshkut._

_ Ai iu përgjigj atyre: "Më zini dhe më hidhni në det dhe deti do të qetësohet, sepse unë e di që kjo furtunë e madhe ju ra mbi kokë për shkakun tim".  Prandaj i klithën Zotit dhe i thanë: "Ah, o Zot, mos lejo që të vdesim për shkak të jetës së këtij njeriudhe mos na fajëso me gjak të pafajshëm, sepse ti, o Zot, ke bërë si ke dashur". Zoti kishte përgatitur një peshk të madh që të gëlltiste Jonan; dhe Jona qëndroi tri ditë dhe tri net në barkun e peshkut.(Jona 1/12,17)_


_Atëherë Jona iu lut Zotit, Perëndisë të tij, nga barku i peshkut dhe tha: "Në fatkeqësinë time i thirra Zotit dhe ai m`u përgjigj;  nga gjiri i Sheolit i thirra dhe ti e dëgjove zërin tim.  Atëherë Zoti i foli peshkut dhe peshku e volli Jonan në breg.(Jona 2/1-2,10)_

_Sikurse bënë banorët e barkës në të cilën ishte Jona kështu menduan dhe hebrejtë të cilët planifikuan ta vrasin Jezusin dhe ta shpallin se ai do të vdiste për mëkatet e popullit hebre._
47 Atëherë krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë mblodhën sinedrin dhe thanë: "Ç'të bëjmë? Ky njeri po bën shumë shenja. 48 *Po ta lëmë të vazhdojë kështu, të gjithë do të besojnë në të, do të vijnë Romakët dhe do të shkatërrojnë vendin dhe kombin tonë*". 49 Por një nga ata, Kajafa, që ishte kryeprifti i atij viti, u tha atyre: "Ju nuk kuptoni asgjë; 50 dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi".51 Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin, dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi". Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin, dhe jo vetëm për kombin, por edhe për t'i mbledhur në një, robtë e Perëndisë që ishin të shpërndarë. Që nga ajo ditë, pra, ata vendosën ta vrasin.* (Gjon 11/47-53)*

Pra historia dhe ndodhia  e Jezusit është e njëjtë si ajo e Jonës.
*Jezusi lutej me ofshamë për veten e tij*
_Dhe ai(Jezusi), duke qenë në agoni, lutej edhe më fort; dhe djersa e tij po i bëhej si gjak i mpiksur që bie për tokë.(Luka 22/44)_
*Jona iu lut Zotit që ta shpëtoi.*
_Atëherë Jona iu lut Zotit, Perëndisë të tij, nga barku i peshkut.(Jona 2/1)_


*Zoti ia pranoi lutjen Jezusit*

_I ofroi lutje dhe urata atij që mund ta shpëtonte nga vdekja, dhe u dëgjua për shkak të frikës së tij nga Perëndia.(Hebrejve 5/7)_

 _duke thënë: "O Zot, po të duash, largoje këtë kupë nga unë! Megjithatë mos u bëftë vullneti im, por yti". Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll nga qielli për t'i dhënë forcë.(Luka 22/42-43)_

*Zoti ia pranoi Lutjen Jonës*

 _"Në fatkeqësinë time i thirra Zotit dhe ai m`u përgjigj. (Jona 2/2)_

_Ujërat më kanë rrethuar deri në shpirt, humnera më ka mbështjellë, algat u mblodhën rreth kokës sime.
Zbrita deri në themelet e maleve, toka mbylli shufrat e saj pas meje për gjithnjë, por ti e ngrite jetën time nga gropa, o Zot, Perëndia im.(Jona 2/5-6)_

Të përbashkëtat e Jonës me Jezusin.

Jezusi ishte i gjallë.
Jona ishte i gjallë
Jezusi shpëtoi nga vdekja
Jona shpëtoi nga vdekja.

Tani le të shikojmë argumentet pse Jezusi nuk kishte vdekur.

_Jezusi i tha: ''Mos më prek, sepse ende nuk u ngjita te Ati im; por shko te vëllezërit e mi dhe u thuaj atyre se unë po ngjitem tek Ati im dhe Ati juaj, te Perëndia im dhe Perëndia juaj''(Gjoni 20/17)_

Fjalët e Jezusit ende nuk jam ngjitur tek Zoti tregojnë se ai nuk kishte vdekur.
Po kështu edhe ëngjëjt dëshmojnë se ai nuk ishte i vdekur por i gjallë.Shprehja *pse e kërkoni të gjallin tek të vdekurit* dëshmon se Jezusi nuk kishte vdekur por ishte i gjallë.Nëse do ishte ringjallur do ishte përdorur shprehja Pse e kërkon të ringjallurin tek të vdekurit.

_Dhe, ndërsa ishin shumë të hutuara nga kjo, ja, iu paraqitën atyre dy burra të veshur me rroba të ndritshme. Dhe, mbasi ato, të tmerruara, e mbanin fytyrën të përkulur për dhe, ata u thanë:`Pse e kërkoni të gjallin midis të vdekurve?(Luka 24/4-5)_

 _Dhe ajo shkoi dhe ua tregoi atyre që kishin qenë bashkë me të, të cilët ishin të pikëlluar dhe e qanin. Por këta, kur dëgjuan se ishte gjallë dhe se u pa nga ajo, nuk i besuan.(Marku 16/10-11)_

_Dhe nuk e gjetën trupin e tij, u kthyen duke thënë se kishin parë një vegim engjëjsh, të cilët thonë se ai jeton.(Luka 24/23)_

Mirëpo kristianët argumentohen se ai ishte i ringjallur prandaj është përdorur shprehja gjallë dhe jo ringjallë. Para së gjithash duhet të shikojmë se cfarë është një ringjallje për biblën.

Sipas  biblës ekziston parajsa në qiell.

_Ne e dimë në fakt se në qoftëse kjo çadër, vendbanimi ynë tokësor prishet ne kemi një godinë nga perëndia një banesë të përjetshme në qiej që nuk është bërë nga dora e njeriut. .....(2 Korintësave 5/1)_

Njerzit nuk mund të shkojnë në parajsë pa vdekur dhe më pas pa u ringjallur.

Cështë ringjallja e si bëhet ajo?

_Kështu do të jetë edhe ringjallja e të vdekurve; trupi mbillet në prishje dhe ringjallet në paprishje. ... Mbillet trup natyror dhe ringjallet trup frymor.Ka trup natyror ka dhe trup frymor.......Ja unë po ju them një të fshehtë, të gjithë nuk do të vdesim, por të gjithë do të shëndërrohemi në një moment, sa hap e mbyll sytë, në tingullin e burisë së fundit, sepse do të bierë buria, të vdekurit  dhe do të ringjallen të papritshëm dhe ne do të shëndërrohemi . ....O vdekje ku është gjëmba jote?o ferr ku është fitorja jote? (1 korintësave 15/ 42,44,51,52,55)_

Pra ringjallja sipas biblës do të bëhet në momentin që bie buria.Dhe se ringjallen njerzit sipas biblës nga trupa natyror në trupa frymorë.

_Mbillet trup natyror dhe ringjallet trup frymor. ( 1 Korintësave 15/44)_

*Jezusi e mohoi të jetë trup frymor. Ai dha shembuj se ishte trup natyror.* 

_"...papritur, vete Jezusi qcndroi mes tyre, dhe tha: "Paqja qoftë mbi ju". Ata, te habitur dhe me plot frikë, mendonin se po shihnin një frymë. Por ai u tha: "Përse çuditeni? Pse lindin këto dyshime ne mendjen tuaj? Shikoni duart dhe kembet e mia; jam unë! Me prekni dhe binduni! Një frymë nuk është prej mishi dhe eshtrave çfare po shihni se kam unë." Ndërsa i thoshte këto, u tregoi kembet dhe duart. Akoma ende s'mund ta besonin nga gezimi dhe çudia, prandaj u tha: A keni keni ndonjë gjë për te ngrënë". Ata i sollen atij krum peshku te pjekur. Jezusi e mori dhe e hengripara syve të tyre." (Luka 24/36-41)_

*Jezusi i tregoi se ai nuk ishte frymë** por ishte njeri që hante dhe pinte.Të gjithë e dimë se njeriu mbas vdekjes nuk ha dhe pi dhe argumenti biblik se njeriu mbillet trup natyror dhe ringjallet trup frymëror dëshmon se Jezusi nuk ishte ringjallur dhe nuk kishte vdekur sepse fryma nuk ka eshtra dhe mish, nuk ha dhe nuk pi.*

*A vdiq Jezusi në të vërtëtë?*

Pra të gjitha versetet e Psalmeve tregojnë se Jezusi u ndihmua nga Zoti për shkak të lutjes së tij.Ai ishte i gjallë dhe nuk vdiq në kryq sepse ligji biblik e konsideronte vdekjen në kryq si mallkim.
Po ashtu ngjarja e kryqëzimit e biblës na bën të dyshojmë ku flitet për shëmbëlltyrën e Jonës.

_Në fakt ashtu si Jona qëndroi tri ditë e tri net në barkun e peshkut të madh, kështu Biri i njeriut do të qëndrojë tri ditë e tri net në zemër të tokës.(Mateu 12/40)_

Tani shikojmë se a përputhet kryqëzimi dhe ringjallja e Jezusit sipas biblës me profecinë e Jonës.

Koha për të cilën flitet në bibël (tri ditë dhe tri net) nuk përputhet me tregimet biblike. Jezusi kryqëzohet ditën e Premte në mbrëmje

_Që nga ora gjashtë deri në orën nëntë errësira e mbuloi gjithë vendin.(Mateu 27/45)_

_ Duke qenë se ishte dita e Përgatitjes, me qëllim që trupat të mos qëndronin në kryq të shtunën, sepse ajo e shtunë ishte një ditë me rëndësi të veçantë, Judenjtë i kërkuan Pilatit që atyre t'u thyheshin kërcinjtë dhe të hiqeshin që andej.(Gjoni 19/31)_

Dhe më pas sipas biblës Jezusi ishte i gjallë ditën e dielë herët në mëngjes.

_Por ditën e parë pas së shtunës, në mëngjes, kur ishte ende errët, Maria Magdalena shkoi te varri dhe pa se guri ishte hequr nga varri.(Gjoni 20/1)_

Pra koha është kjo; e premtja në darkë, dita e së shtunës dhe nata e së shtunës dhe mëngjesi i së djeles.Pra sipas biblës i bie dy netë e një ditë ndërsa Jezusi profetizoi tre netë e tre ditë.Sipas biblës Jezusi vdiq në kryq i mallkuar ndërsa sipas shëmbëlltyrës së Jezusit për Jonën do të ishte gjallë sikurse jona në bark të peshkut.

Meqë kristianët besojnë se Jezusi ishte njeri dhe u bë zot mbas ringjalljes po i paraqesim disa argumente biblike të cilat dëshmojnë jo vetëm se jezusi nuk ishte Zot porse tregojnë se ai ishte njeri i thjeshtë që hante dhe pinte edhe mbas tregimit të kryqëzimit.

_Shikoni duart e mia dhe këmbët e mia, sepse unë jam. Më prekni dhe shikoni, sepse një frymë nuk ka mish e eshtra, si po shihni se unë kam!''. Dhe, si i tha këtë, u tregoj atyre duart dhe këmbët.  Por, duke qenë se ende nuk besonin prej gëzimit dhe ishin të çuditur, ai u tha atyre: ''A keni këtu diçka për të ngrënë?''. Dhe ata i dhanë një pjesë peshku të pjekur dhe një huall mjalti.  Dhe ai i mori dhe hëngri para tyre.[Luka 24/39-43]_

*Po ashtu mbas historisë së  kryqëzimit sipas biblës atij iu ndryshua pamja .*

_ Atëherë atyre iu çelën sytë dhe e njohën, por ai u zhduk prej syve të tyre.[luka 24/31]_
_ Mbas këtyre gjërave, iu shfaq në trajtë tjetër dyve prej tyre, që po shkonin në fshat.(Marku 16/12)_

Gjithashtu ngrënia e Jezusit mbas Kryqëzimit biblik tregon se ai jetoi si  njeri i thjeshtë si profet i Zotit dhe natyra e tij njerzore nuk ndryshoi edhe mbas kryqëzimit sipas biblës.Kjo e hudh poshtë deklaratën e kristianëve se ai ishte zot ose një pjesë e Zotit i zbritur në tokë.Natyra e tij ngeli po njerzore dhe si e tillë është argument kundër kristianëve.I pastër është Zoti nga cdo e metë.

Po cfarë ndodhi me Jezusin në realitet mbas ndodhisë së kryqëzimit.Bibla dhe Kurani dëshmojnë se ai u ngrit në qiell.

_Jo, vërtet, Allahu e ngriti atë tek Vetja e Tij në Qiell. Allahu është i Gjithëfuqishëm, i Urtë." [En Nisa: 157-58]_

Po ashtu dëshmojnë dhe hadithet profetike islame

_3430. Na ka treguar Hutbe b. Halidi, këtij Hemmam b. Jahja, këtij Katadeja i cili transmeton nga Enes b. Maliku, ky nga Malik b. Sasaa, se i Dërguari i Allahut, s.a.v.s. ka treguar për natën e miraxhit:__

"Pastaj udhëtoi lartë deri sa arriti në qiellin e dytë dhe kërkoi që të hapet.
Kush është  iu tha.
Xhibrili  u përgjigj ai.
Kush është me ty?  iu tha.
Muammedi  tha ai.
A i është dhënë pegamberllëku?  u pyet.
Po  u përgjigj (Xhibrili).
Dhe kur arrita në qiellin e dytë, kur pashë Jahjain dhe Isain, ndërkaq këta dy janë bijë motre dhe të mbesës.
Këta janë Jahjai dhe Isai (Jezusi), jepu selam  më tha.
Dhashë selam, edhe ata ma kthyen, pastaj thanë:
Mirë se erdhe, vëlla i mirë dhe pejgamber i mirë."_

*Edhe sipas biblës ai u ngrit dhe qëndron në qiell.*

Dhe ndodhi që, ndërsa ai po i bekonte, u nda prej tyre dhe *e morën lart në qiell* (Luka 24/51)

_.. duke filluar që nga pagëzimi i Gjonit e deri në atë ditë kur u muarr në qiellnga mesi ynë ... (Veprat 1/22)._
_Sepse Krishti nuk hyri në një shenjtërore të bërë me dorë, që është vetëm shëmbëllesë e asaj të vërtetë, por në vetë qiellin për të dalë tani përpara Perëndisë për ne,(Hebrejve 9/24)_

_Jezusi  Ai është zemra e qiellit_ _(Zbulesa 1; Hebrenjve 9:24)_

_Unë njoh një njeri në Krishtin, i cili, para katërmbëdhjetë vjetësh (a ishte në trup, a ishte jashtë trupit, nuk e di; Perëndia e di), u rrëmbye gjer në të tretin qiell. (2 Korintasve 12/ 1-2)_

* Jezusi u ngrit ne qiell (Marku 16/19)*

*Jezusi u ngrit në qiell me anë të një reje.Largimin e tij e njoftuan ëngjëjt me rroba të bardha.*

_2 deri në ditën në të cilën u mor në qiell  Mbasi i tha këto gjëra, ndërsa ata po e vështronin, u ngrit lart; dhe një re e përfshiu dhe ua hoqi prej syve të tyre. Dhe, si ata po i mbanin sytë e ngulitur në qiell, ndërsa ai po largohej, ja dy burra në rroba të bardha iu paraqitën atyre,  dhe thanë: "Burra Galileas, pse qëndroni e shikoni drejt qiellit? Ky Jezus, që u është marrë në qiell nga mesi juaj, do të kthehet në të njëjtën mënyrë, me të cilën e keni parë të shkojë në qiell". (Veprat e apostujve 1/2, 9-11)_

_Duke filluar që nga pagëzimi i Gjonit e deri në atë ditë kur u muarr në qiell nga mesi ynë, një prej tyre të bëhet dëshmitar me ne, i ringjalljes së tij". Dhe u paraqitën dy: Jozefi, i quajtur Barsaba, që ishte i mbiquajtur Just, dhe Matia.(Veprat 1/22-23)_

*Pali e dinte se Jezusi u ngrit në qiell mirëpo një satan nuk e lëntë ta thoshte këtë të vërtëtë.*

_Unë njoh një njeri në Krishtin, i cili, para katërmbëdhjetë vjetësh (a ishte në trup, a ishte jashtë trupit, nuk e di; Perëndia e di), u rrëmbye gjer në të tretin qiell. Dhe e di se ai njeri (a me trupin ose pa trupin, nuk e di, Perëndia e di), u rrëmbye në parajsë dhe dëgjoi fjalë të patregueshme, që nuk është e lejuar të thuhen nga njeri. Për atë njeri unë do të krenohem, por nuk do të krenohem për veten time, veç se për dobësitë e mia. Edhe sikur të doja të krenohesha, nuk do të isha i marrë, sepse do të flisja të vërtetën; por nuk e bëj këtë, se mos ndonjë më çmon më tepër nga ajo që më sheh, a më tepër nga ajo që dëgjon nga unë. Dhe, që të mos më rritet mendja për shkak të jashtëzakonshmërisë së zbulesave, m'u dha një gjëmb në mish, një engjëll i Satanit, për të më rënë me grushta, që të mos mbahem me të madh.(2 Korintasve 12/2-7)_


*Përvec Jezusit Bibla dëshmon se dhe njerëz të tjerë janë rrëmbyer dhe janë ngritur në qiell.*

_Kur dolën nga uji, Fryma e Zotit e rrëmbeu Filipin dhe eunuku nuk e pa më; por e vazhdoi rrugën e tij me plot gëzim.Por Filipi u gjet në Azot; dhe, duke vazhduar, ungjillëzoi të gjitha qytetet, derisa arriti në Cezare.(Veprat e apostujve  8/39-40)_

_" Enoku filloi ta ecte prane Perendise dhe ai me nuk u pa pasi Perendia e mori me vete." (Gjeneza 5/24)_

Kjo perseritet edhe ne letra derguar Hebrejve 

_"Meqe Enoku i zuri bese fjales se Perendise,. Ky e mori drejtëpërdrejtë në qiell dhe nuk vdiq. Askush nuk mund ta gjente sepse Perandia e kish terhequr nga bota. Ne shkrimin e shenjte per te thuhet qe, para se ta tregohet per kete ngjarje. i pelqente Perendisë." (Hebrejve 11/5)_

----------


## _Mersin_

*Pse pali shpalli ringjalljen e Jezusit? Profecia e Jezusit kundër Palit*


_ Mos gjykoni, që të mos gjykoheni. Sepse ju do të gjykoheni sipas gjykimit me të cilin ju gjykoni; dhe me masën me të cilën ju masni, do tju masin të tjerët. Pse shikoni lëmishten që është në syrin e vëllait tënd dhe nuk shikon trarin që është në syrin tënd? Ose si mund ti thuash vëllait tënd: Dale të të heq lëmishten nga syri, kur ke një tra në syrin tënd? O hipokrit, hiqe më parë trarin nga syri yt dhe pastaj shiko qartë për të nxjërrë lëmishten nga syri i vëllait tënd. (Mateu. 7: 1-5)_

Pse dhe kujt iu desh pretendimi se Jezusi të kryqëzohej për mëkatet e popullit ?Kush ishte qëllimi i këtij mendimi.Pse priftërinjtë farisenj vendosën që ta vrasin Jezusin dhe cfarë do të shpallin më vonë.Bibla na tregon qartë për këtë qëllim.
_Atëherë krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë mblodhën sinedrin dhe thanë: "Ç'të bëjmë? Ky njeri po bën shumë shenja.  Po ta lëmë të vazhdojë kështu, të gjithë do të besojnë në të, do të vijnë Romakët dhe do të shkatërrojnë vendin dhe kombin tonë".  Por një nga ata, Kajafa, që ishte kryeprifti i atij viti, u tha atyre: "Ju nuk kuptoni asgjë;  dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi". Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin,_* dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi"*_, por edhe për t'i mbledhur në një, robtë e Perëndisë që ishin të shpërndarë._ _Që nga ajo ditë, pra, ata vendosën ta vrasin. (Gjon 11/47-53)_

_20 Por krerët e priftërinjve dhe pleqtë ia mbushën mendjan turmës që të kërkonte Barabën, dhe Jezusi të vritej.21 Dhe guvernatori duke vazhduar u tha atyre: "Cilin nga të dy doni që t'ju liroj?". Ata thanë: "Barabën!".22 Pilati u tha atyre: "Ç'të bëj, pra, me Jezusin, që quhet Krisht?". Të gjithë i thanë: "Të kryqëzohet!".23 Por guvernatori tha: "Po ç'të keqe ka bërë?". Mirëpo ata po bërtisnin edhe më fort: "Të kryqëzohet!".24 Atëherë Pilati, duke parë se nuk po arrinte gjë, madje se trazimi po shtohej gjithnjë e më shumë, mori ujë dhe i lau duart para turmës, duke thënë: "Unë jam i pafaj për gjakun e këtij të drejti; mendojeni ju".25 Dhe gjithë populli duke u përgjigjur tha: "Le të jetë gjaku i tij mbi ne dhe mbi fëmijët tanë!".26 Atëherë ai ua liroi atyre Barabën; dhe mbasi e fshikulloi Jezusin, ua dorëzoi, që të kryqëzohet.(Mateu 27/20-26)_
_E çuan më parë te Ana, sepse ishte vjehrri i Kajafës, që ishte kryeprifti i atij viti. Kajafa ishte ai që i kishte këshilluar Judenjtë se ishte e leverdishme që një njeri të vdiste për popullin.(Gjoni 18/13-14)_
Hebrejte në kohën e Jezusit ishin të ndarë në dy sekte; Saducenje dhe Farisenj.
Saducenjte nuk besonin në ringjalljen  ndërkohe që Farisejtë besonin në ringjalljen dhe ditën e gjykimit të njerzve.Ja si thotë bibla për dallimet e këtyre dy sekteve.

_Pali, pra, duke ditur se një pjesë ishte nga saducenj dhe tjetra nga farisenj, i thirri sinedrit: ``Vëllezër, unë jam farise, bir farisenjsh; për shkak të shpresës dhe të ringjalljes të së vdekurve unë po gjykohem``.Sapo tha këtë, lindi një grindje ndërmjet farisenjve dhe saducenjve, dhe kuvendi u përça; sepse saducenjtë thonë se nuk ka ringjallje, as engjëll, as frymë, ndërsa farisenjtë pohojnë edhe njërën dhe tjetrën.Atëherë u bë një zhurmë e madhe. Skribët e palës së farisenjve u çuan në këmbë dhe protestonin duke thënë: ``Ne nuk gjejmë asgjë të keqe te ky njeri; dhe nëse i ka folur një frymë ose një engjëll të mos luftojmë kundër Perëndisë``.(Veprat e Apostujve 23/6-9)_

Pra përvec qëllimit të hebrejve për mbledhjen kundër Jezusit  që të ishte *e leverdishme për ato  që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi"* sepse ato kishin frikë se_ do të vijnë Romakët dhe do të shkatërrojnë vendin dhe kombin tonë"._ dhe në të njëjtën kohë të jepnin një argument kundër sektit Saducenj duke i ardhur në ndihmë për këtë mision kundër besimit të saducenjvedhe heqjes së mallkimit të tyre Sauli që më vonë u quajt Pal. Pali i takonte sektit Farise i cili besonte ne ringjalljen e njeriut.

_U rrethpreva të tetën ditë, jam nga kombi i Izraelit, nga fisi i Beniaminit, Hebre nga Hebrenj, dhe sipas ligjit farise, sa për zellin, përndjekës i kishës; për sa i përket drejtësisë, që është në ligj, i pa qortueshëm.(Filipianëve 3/5-6)_

Sektin Farise Pali e konsideronte si sektin më të drejtë dhe ishte fanatik  për të.

_Ata më njohin qysh atëherë dhe mund të dëshmojnë, po deshën, se kam jetuar si farise, sipas sektit më të drejtë të fesë sonë. (Veprat e apostujve 26/5)_

_Por unë po të rrëfej këtë: sipas Udhës që ata e quajnë sekt, unë i shërbej kështu Perëndisë së etërve, duke u besuar të gjitha gjërave që janë shkruar në ligjin dhe në profetët, duke pasur shpresë në Perëndinë, të cilën edhe këta e kanë, se do të ketë një ringjallje të të vdekurve, qoftë të të drejtëve, qoftë të të padrejtëve.(Veprat 24/14-15)_

*Cfare ishte ringjallja per kete sekt.Ajo do ndodhte në kohën kur i fryhet Syrit dhe njerzit do ringjallen.*

_42 Kështu do të jetë edhe ringjallja e të vdekurve; trupi mbillet në prishje dhe ringjallet në paprishje.43 Mbillet në çnderim dhe ringjallet në lavdi; mbillet i dobët dhe ringjallet në fuqi.44 Mbillet trup natyror dhe ringjallet trup frymëror. Ka trup natyror, ka edhe trup frymëror.52 sa hap e mbyll sytë, në tingullin e burisë së fundit; sepse do të bjerë buria, të vdekurit do të ringjallen të papritshëm dhe ne do të shndërrohemi,54 Edhe ky trup që prishet, kur të veshë mosprishjen, edhe ky i vdekshëm kur të veshë pavdekësinë, atëherë do të realizohet fjala që është shkruar: ``Vdekja u përpi në fitore``.55 O vdekje, ku është gjëmba jote? O ferr, ku është fitorja jote?(1 e Korintasve 15/42-55)_

Atehere Pali shpiku ringjalljen e Jezusit sepse ky ishte dhe dallimi i sektit te tij nga Saducenjte.Ai këtë e bëri për të mbrojtur besimin e sektit të tij Farise nga ai Saduce.

_Sepse, po të ndërrohet priftëria, domosdo ndërrohet edhe ligji.,(Hebrejve 7/10)_

_Por, në qoftë se predikohet se Krishti u ringjall prej së vdekurish, si atëherë disa nga ju thonë se nuk ka ringjallje të të vdekurve?Në qoftë se nuk ka ringjallje të të vdekurve, as Krishti nuk u ringjall.Por në qoftë se Krishti nuk është ringjallur, predikimi ynë është i kotë dhe i kotë është edhe besimi juaj.(1 e Korintasve 15/12-14)_

Ai thotë se nëse nuk ndiqen mësimet e tij Skandali i shpifjes për kryqin do bieri poshtë.

_Kam besim te Perëndia për ju, se nuk do të mendoni ndryshe; por ai që ju turbullon juve, kushdo qoftë, do të marrë dënimin. Sa për mua, o vëllezër, në qoftë se unë vazhdoj të predikoj .. , përse më përndjekin akoma? Atëherë skandali i kryqit ra poshtë .(Galatasve 5/10-11)_
*Prandaj Palin e mbronin Farisejte*


_Atëherë u bë një zhurmë e madhe. Skribët e palës së farisenjve u çuan në këmbë dhe protestonin duke thënë: "Ne nuk gjejmë asgjë të keqe te ky njeri; dhe nëse i ka folur një frymë ose një engjëll të mos luftojmë kundër Perëndisë".(Veprat e apostujve 23/9)_

*Mirëpo nuk ishin farisejtë ato që Jezusi i shante dhe i mallkonte .*

*Mjerë ju, o skribë dhe farisenj hipokritë*_! Sepse ndërtoni varrezat e profetëve dhe zbukuroni monumentet e të drejtëve, dhe thoni: "Po të kishim jetuar në kohën e etërve tanë, nuk do të kishim bashkëpunuar me ta në vrasjen e profetëve".Duke folur kështu, ju dëshmoni kundër vetes suaj, se jeni bijtë e atyre që vranë profetët.(Mateu 23/29-31)_

I tillë ishte dhe Pali i cili kishte vrarë Apostujt e Jezusit dhe hiqej si besimtar_.

_
_Unë vetë mendova se ishte detyra ime të bëj shumë gjëra kundër emrit të Jezusit Nazarenas.Dhe këtë kam bërë në Jeruzalem; mbasi kam marrë pushtet nga krerët e priftërinjve, futa në burg shumë shenjtorë dhe, kur i vrisnin, jepja miratimin tim.Dhe shpesh, duke shkuar nga një sinagogë te tjetra, i kam detyruar të blasfemojnë dhe, me zemërim të madh kundër tyre, i kam përndjekur deri në qytetet e huaja.[Veprat 26/9-11)_


 Pali ishte i pari ai që foli per ringjalljen e Jezusit ndërkohë që Jezusi profetioi se do të rrintë në tokë i gjallë tri ditë e tri net si Jona në bark të peshkut. Ai përvec kësaj shpiku dhe ungjillin e tij.Mos vallë ishte Pali profet? A nuk ishte Pali ai që vriste apostujt!

_Kije parasysh Jezusin, Mesinë dhe shpëtimtarin e premtuar nga pasardhësit e Davidit. Perendia e ringjalli nga të vdekurit .Kështu thuhet në lajmin e mire,. të cilin po e shpall në ungjillin tim". (Letra e dyte dretuar Timoteut 2/8)_

Nderkohe qe ai mashtronte se Jezusi qe i pari i ringjallur nga te vdekurit.

_Domethënë: që Krishti duhej të vuante dhe që, duke qenë i pari i ringjallur prej së vdekuris, duhej t`i shpallte dritën popullit ....`.Dhe, ndërsa Pali i thoshte këto gjëra në mbrojtje të tij, Festi tha me zë të lartë: ``Pal, ti je tërbuar; studimet e shumta të bënë të shkallosh"..[Veprat 26/23-24)_

Dhe më të vërtetë Pali fliste  në marrëzi sikurse vetëdeklaron ai.

_Atë që po them në mburrjen e guximit tim, nuk po e them sipas Zotit, por në marrëzi. Duke qenë se shumë vetë mburren sipas mishit, edhe unë do të mburrem.  Sepse ju që jeni të ditur, i duroni lehtë të marrët. (2 e Korintasve  11/17-19)_

Para Jezusit ishin ringjallur njerez nga Zoti me ane te profeteve si Elia, Lazari që e ngjalli Jezusi.Pastaj sipas biblës si Jezusi u takua me Moisiun dhe Elian kur këta ishin të vdekur.

_Dhe ja, iu shfaqën atyre Moisiu dhe Elia, të cilët bisedonin me të.Atëherë Pjetri, duke marrë fjalën, i tha Jezusit: "Zotëri, është mirë që ne jemi këtu; po të duash, do të ngremë këtu tri çadra: një për ty, një për Moisiun dhe një për Elian".(Mateu 17/3-4_)

Pali më vone për të arritur qëllimet e tij krijoi dhe sektin e Nazarenasve dhe u bë kryetari i tyre.

_ Ne kemi gjetur se ky njeri është një murtajë dhe shkakton trazira midis gjithë Judenjve që janë në botë dhe është kryetari i sektit të Nazarenasve.(Veprat e Apostujve 24/5)_

Ky ishte sekt i cili nuk kishte miratimin e apostujve.

_ Edhe ata i thanë: "Ne nuk kemi marrë asnjë letër për ty nga Judeja, as nuk erdhi ndonjë nga vëllezërit të na tregojë ose të thotë ndonjë të keqe për ty.Por ne dëshirojmë të dëgjojmë prej teje ç'mendon, sepse për këtë sekt ne dimë se kudo flitet kundra". (Veprat e apostujve  28/21-22)_

*Pali nuk i ruajti mësimet e Jezusit por ai, cfarë nuk bëri për të fituar sa më shumë njerëz për sektin e tij.*

_Sepse, ndonëse jam i liruar nga të gjithë, e bëra vetën time shërbëtor të të gjithëve që të fitoj sa më shumë njerëz.Kështu e kam bërë vetën time Juda me Judenjtë për t'i fituar Judenjtë; e kam bërë veten time si një që është nën ligj me ata që janë nën ligj për t'i fituar ata që janë nën ligj;me ata që janë pa ligj e kam bërë veten time si pa ligj për të fituar ata që janë pa ligj.E kam bërë veten time të dobët me të dobëtit, për të fituar të dobëtit; e kam bërë veten time gjithçka për të gjithë, që të mund të shpëtoj me çdo mënyrë disa njerëz. (1 e Korintasve 9/19-21)_

*Më vonë (Sauli) Pali sektin e tij e quajti Krishtërim nga emrin Krisht për të qenë më bindës ndaj pasuesve të Jezusit megjithëse Jezusi asnjëherë nuk e pati emërtuar fenë e tij krishtërim.*

*.. Saulin*_ dhe, si e gjeti, e çoi në Antioki. Dhe plot një vit ata u bashkuan me atë kishë dhe mësuan një numër të madh njerëzish; dhe, për të parën herë në Antioki, dishepujt u quajtën të Krishterë. ( Veprat e apostujve 11/25-26)_

_Atëherë Agripa i tha Palit: "Për pak dhe po ma mbush mendjen të bëhem i krishterë".(Veprat e Apostujve 26/28)_

_por, nëse dikush vuan si i krishterë, le të mos ketë turp, por le të përlëvdojë Perëndinë për këtë. (I e Pjetrit 4/16)_

_Emri krishterë tre herë përmendej në bibël dhe asnjëherë nga këto herë nuk është përmendur nga Jezusi.Përkundrazi Jezusi njihej si shpallësi i Paqes.(Shiko temën  Feja e Jezusit)_

*Pali dhe apostujt e tjerë.*

Pali nuk ishte apostull i Jezusit ai as nuk e pa ndonjehere atë. Ai perkundrazi ishte pjesëtar ne vrasjet e apostujve te Jezusit dhe fliste kundër Jezusit.

_Unë vetë mendova se ishte detyra ime të bëj shumë gjëra kundër emrit të Jezusit Nazarenas.Dhe këtë kam bërë në Jeruzalem; mbasi kam marrë pushtet nga krerët e priftërinjve, futa në burg shumë shenjtorë dhe, kur i vrisnin, jepja miratimin tim.Dhe shpesh, duke shkuar nga një sinagogë te tjetra, i kam detyruar të blasfemojnë dhe, me zemërim të madh kundër tyre, i kam përndjekur deri në qytetet e huaja.[Veprat 26/9-11)_

_Dhe, si e nxorën jashtë qytetit, e vranë me gurë. Dëshmitarët i vunë rrobat e tyre te këmbët e një djaloshi, të quajtur Saul(Pal).  Kështu e vranë me gurë Stefanin.(Veprat e apostujve 7/58-59)_

_Por Sauli e kishte miratuar vrasjen e tij. Në atë kohë u bë një përndjekje e madhe kundër kishës që ishte në Jeruzalem; dhe të gjithë u shpërndanë nëpër krahinat e Judesë dhe të Samarisë, me përjashtim të apostujve. Por Sauli po shkatërronte kishën: hynte shtëpi më shtëpi, merrte me vete burra dhe gra dhe i fuste në burg.(Veprat e apostujve 8/1-3)_

_Atëherë unë thashë: "O Zot, ata e dinë vetë se unë burgosja dhe rrihja nga një sinagogë te tjetra ata që besonin në ty;kur u derdh gjaku i Stefanit, dëshmorit tënd, edhe unë isha i pranishëm, e miratoja vdekjen e tij dhe ruaja rrobat e atyre që e vrisnin. (Veprat e apostujve 22/19-20)_

Ndërkohë që ai përndiqte dhe dishepujt e tjerë.

_Ndërkaq Sauli, duke shfryrë akoma kërcënime dhe kërdi kundër dishepujve të Zotit,(Veprat e apostujve 9/1)_

Pali gënjente duke deklaruar se në atë kohë ishte vetem një Apostull vëllai i Jezusit Jakobi.Ndërkohë sipas biblës kishte dhe apostuj  si Pjetri etj.

_Dhe nuk pashë asnjë nga apostujt e tjerë, përveç Jakobit, vëllait të Jezusit. Dhe në këto që po ju shkruaj, ja, përpara Perëndisë, nuk gënjej.(Galatasve 1/19-20)_

*A ishte Pali Apostull mbasi kishte bërë të gjitha këto ? Ai në letrat e tij e emërtonte përherë veten Apostull.*

 *Pali apostull* _i krishtit (Galatësve1/1)(Efesianëve 1/1) (Korintësave 1/1)_

_Megjithëse të tjerët nuk e emërojnë si apostull, pavarsisht se ai disa herë e quan veten e tij  apostull dhe disa herë jo._

_A s'jam unë apostull? A s'jam unë i lirë? Po a nuk e pashë Jezu Krishtin, Zotërinë tonë? A nuk jeni ju vepra ime në Zotin? Në qoftë se për të tjerët nuk jam apostull, së paku për ju unë jam; sepse ju jeni vula e apostullimit tim në Zotin.( 1 e Korintasve  9/1-2)_

_Si arriti në Jeruzalem, Sauli u përpoq të bashkohej me dishepujt, por të gjithë kishin frikë nga ai, sepse nuk mund të besonin se ai ishte dishepull.(Veprat 9/26)_

*Në realitet ai nuk ishte apostull i Jezusit sepse apostuj quheshin vetëm ato besimtarë që e kishin ndjekur atë në kohën e tij.*

_Sepse unë jam më i vogli i apostujve dhe as nuk jam i denjë të quhem apostull, sepse e kam përndjekur kishën e Perëndisë. (1 e Korintasve 15/9)_

Kurse në disa versete të tjera ai e quan veten si apostujt e tjerë.

_Unë mendoj se nuk kam qenë aspak më poshtë nga apostujt më të shquar. (2 e Korintasve  11/5)_

Pali kishte kundërshtime me Apostujt e tjerë për shumë cështje fetare. Ai arrin deri aty sa e quan Pjetrin Hipokrit dhe shtirës.

_Por kur erdhi Pjetri në Antioki, unë e kundërshtova në sy, sepse ishte për t`u qortuar. Edhe Judenj të tjerë shtireshin bashkë me të(Pjetrin), aq sa edhe Barnaba u tërhoq nga hipokrizia e tyre. (Galatasve 2/11,13_)

Po kështu edhe me Barnabën ai u nda_.(Veprat e apostujve 15/38-39)_

Po kështu Pali kishte konflikt mendimi fetar edhe me Jakobin. Përderisa Jakobi kategorikisht tek Letra e tij, kapitulli i dytë vargjet 8-12 e potencon rëndësinë e mbajtjes së Ligjit ashtu siç kishte predikuar Jezusi, Pali tek Letra Filipianëve duke folur për besimet e tij të mëhershme si mbajtës i Ligjit i quan ashiqare të gjitha këto si një humbje (Filipianëve, 3:8). Pali ishte mjaft i vendosur se veprat e bazuara në Ligjin e shpallur më herët nga Perëndia i Abrahamit, Jakobit, Mojsiut e Jezusit, nuk vlenin asgjë për shpëtim. Tek Letra dërguar Romakëve Pali thotë:

_Ne, pra, konkludojmë se njeriu është i shfajësuar nëpërmjet besimit pa veprat e ligjit. (Romakëve, 3/28)_

Prandaj dhe Jakobi e quan Palin njeri të kotë se ai e mohon veprat e ligjit.

_Po, a dëshiron të kuptosh, o njeri i kotë, se besimi pa vepra është i vdekur? (Letra e Jakobit, 2/20)_

Pali për këtë gjë ishte në kundërshtim edhe me mësimet e Jezusit.

*Pali në kundërshtim me mësimet e Jezusit.*

Jezusi i urdhëroi hebrejtë të zbatonin ligjet e Zotit.

_Zbatoni, pra, dhe bëni gjithçka t`ju thonë të zbatoni; por mos bëni si bëjnë ata, sepse thonë, por nuk e bëjnë__.(Mateu 23/3)_

_Dhe ai(Jezusi) tha: ''Pse më quan të mirë? Askush nuk është i mirë, përveç një të vetmi: Perëndia. Tani në qoftë se ti don të hysh në jetë, zbato urdhërimet''.(Mateu 19/17)_

Ndërsa Pali bënte të kundërtën.Ai shpallte teorinë e zgjidhjes nga ligji dhe shfajësimit me anë të Jezusit për cdo gabim të kryer nga njerzit.

*Por tani jemi zgjidhur nga ligji*_ duke qënë të vdekur nga ç`ka na mbante të lidhur, prandaj shërbejmë në risinë e frymës dhe jo në vjetërsinë e shkronjës. (Romaket 7/6)_

_sepse të gjithë mëkatuan dhe u privuan nga lavdia e Perëndisë, por janë shfajësuar falas me anë të hirit të tij, nëpërmjet shpengimit që është në Krishtin Jezus.(Romaket 3/21-24)_

_...por hiri prodhoi shfajësim nga shumë shkelje (Romakët 5/16)_

Ndërsa bibla thotë që secili do gjykohet sipas veprave që ka kryer.

_. Dhe deti i dorëzoi të vdekurit që ishin në të, dhe vdekja dhe Hadesi dorëzuan të vdekurit që ishin në ta; dhe ata u gjykuan secili sipas veprave të veta. Pastaj vdekja dhe Hadesi u flakën në liqenin e zjarrit. Kjo është vdekja e dytë. Dhe, nëse ndokush nuk u gjet i shkruar në librin e jetës, u flak në liqenin e zjarrit.(Zbulesa 20/11-15)_


Sipas Palit edhe Homoseksualët, idhujtarët shfaqësoheshin nëpërmjet besimit pavarsisht se veprat e tyre binin në kundërshtim me ligjet e profetëve. Prandaj në perëndim ka dhe kisha për homoseksualët, pijanecët, tranvestitët, hajdutët, imoralët etj.Mjafton që ato të besojnë me zemër se cfarë bëjnë ska rëndësi shumë për Palin dhe priftërinjtë e krishterë.

_A nuk e dini ju se të padrejtët nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë?__ Mos u gënjeni: as kurvarët, as idhujtarët, as shkelësit e kurorës, as të zhburrëruarit, as homoseksualët, as vjedhësit, as lakmuesit, as pijanecët, as përqeshësit, as grabitësit nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë. Dhe të tillë ishit disa nga ju; por u latë, por u shenjtëruat, por u shfajësuat në emër të Jezusit dhe me anë të Frymës së Perëndisë tonë.(1 e Korintasve 6/9-11)_

Vetë Jezusi jo vetëm që nuk i zgjidhi hebrejtë nga ligjet por ai i këshillonte ato vazhdimisht për zbatimin e tyre.

_A nuk jua ka dhënë Moisiu ligjin? E pra, asnjë nga ju nuk e vë në praktikë ligjin__".(Gjoni 7/19)

Mjerë ju, skribë dhe farisenj hipokritë! Sepse ju llogaritni të dhjetën e mëndrës, të koprës dhe të barit të gjumit, dhe lini pas dore gjërat më të rëndësishme të ligjit: gjyqin, mëshirën dhe besimin; këto gjëra duhet t'i praktikoni pa i lënë pas dore të tjerat.(Mateu 23/23)_

Përvec kësaj Pali bie në kundërshtim me fjalët e Jezusit edhe për shfuqizimin e Dhiatës së vjetër.Jezusi u tha se ai nuk erdhi për shfuqizim por për plotësim.

*Ligji dhe profetët arrijnë deri në kohën e Gjonit*_; që atëherë shpallet mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe gjithkush përpiqet të hyjë aty.Por është më lehtë që të mbarojnë qielli dhe toka, se sa të bjerë poshtë qoftë edhe një pikë nga ligji. .(Luka 16/16-17)_

*``Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët; unë nuk erdha për t`i shfuqizuar, po për t`i plotësuar.*_Sepse në të vërtetë ju them: Deri sa qielli dhe toka, të kalojnë asnjë jotë a asnjë pikë e ligjit nuk do të kalojnë, para se të plotësohet gjithçka.Ai, pra, që do të shkelë një nga këto urdhërime më të vogla, dhe do t`u ketë mësuar kështu njerëzve, do të quhet më i vogli në mbretërinë e qiejve; kurse ai që do t`i vërë në praktikë dhe do t`ua mësojë të tjerëve, do të quhet i madh në mbretërinë e qiejve.(Mateu 5/17-19)_

Ndërsa Pali i zhvlerësoi dhe i quajti Dhiatën e vjetër të mangët.

_I cili na bëri të aftë të jemi shërbëtorë të besëlidhjes së re, jo të shkronjës, por të Frymës, sepse shkronja vret, por Fryma jep jetë. Dhe, në qoftë se shërbimi i vdekjes, që ishte gdhendur me shkronja mbi gurë, qe i lavdishëm aq sa bijtë e Izraelit nuk mund të vështronin me sy fytyrën e Moisiut, për shkak të lavdisë së pamjes së tij, që duhet të anullohej, .(2 korintasave 3/6-7)

Po tani Krishti mori një shërbesë edhe më të shquar, sepse është ndërmjetësi i një besëlidhjeje më të mirë, që bazohet mbi premtime më të mira,  sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një tjetër . Duke thënë "një besëlidhje e re", ai e vjetëroi të parën; edhe ajo që vjetrohet dhe plaket është afër prishjes.(Hebrenjve 8/6-7,13)_

Për mohimin që Pali i bëri ligjit ia kthyen krahët të gjithë besimtarët e Azisë.

_Ti e di se të gjithë ata që janë në Azi më kthyen krahët, dhe midis tyre Figeli dhe Hermogeni (2 Timoteut, 1/15)_

 Jezusi i mallkoi hebrejtë sepse ato nuk zbatonin ligjin e Zotit

_ Mos vallë ndonjë nga krerët ose nga farisenjtë besoi në të? Por kjo turmë, që nuk e njeh ligjin,është e mallkuar".(Gjoni 7/48-49)_

Ndërsa Pali e quan Jezusin të Mallkuar për ti hequr hebrejve mallkimin e moszbatimit të ligjit.

_Krishti na shpengoi  nga mallkimi i ligjit, sepse u be mallkim per ne (duke qene se eshte shkruar: "I mallkuar eshte kushdo qe varet mbi dru")_  (Galatasve 3/13)

Dhiata e vjetër thoshte se është i mallkuar ai që nuk zbaton ligjin.

_"Mallkuar qoftë ai që nuk u përmbahet fjalëve të këtij ligji për t'i zbatuar në praktikë!". Tërë populli do të thotë: "Amen".(Ligji i perterire 27/26)_

Ndërsa Pali shpalli zhvlerësimin e Dhiatës së vjetër dhe e hoqi mallkimin që binte tek hebrejtë për cdo shkelje ligji dhe për cdo gjak profeti dhe besimtari të derdhur.

*Ai(Jezusi) e zhvlerësoi dokumentin e urdhërimeve, që ishte kundër nesh*_ dhe ishte kundërshtar, dhe e hoqi nga mesi duke mbërthyer në kryq (Kolosianëve 2/14)_

 Jezusi predikoi vetëm për Israelitët.

_Por ai u përgjigj dhe tha: ''Unë nuk jam dërguar gjetiu, përveç te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit''.[Mateu 15/24]__

Këta janë të dymbëdhjetët që Jezusi i dërgoi mbasi u dha këto urdhëra: ''Mos shkoni ndër paganë dhe mos hyni në asnjë qytet të Samaritanëve, por shkoni më mirë te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit.[Mateu 10 /5-6]_

*Kurse Pali e theu këtë rregull duke shpallur ungjill në vete për paganët.*

_Madje, duke parë se mua m'u besua ungjilli për të parrethprerët(paganët), sikurse Pjetrit ai për të rrethprerët,(Galatësve 2/7)_

_Dhe u ngjita sipas një zbulese dhe u shtjellova atyre ungjillin që unë po predikoj ndër johebrenjtë..  (Galatësve 2/2)_

_Sepse, ndonëse jam i liruar nga të gjithë, e bëra vetën time shërbëtor të të gjithëve që të fitoj sa më shumë njerëz.Kështu e kam bërë vetën time Juda me Judenjtë për t'i fituar Judenjtë; e kam bërë veten time si një që është nën ligj me ata që janë nën ligj për t'i fituar ata që janë nën ligj;me ata që janë pa ligj e kam bërë veten time si pa ligj për të fituar ata që janë pa ligj.. (1 e Korintasve 9/19-21)_

Po ashtu Pali e hoqi ligjin e rrethprerjes (sunetimit).Prandaj kristianët e sotëm nuk rrethpriten.

Dikush u thirr kur ishte i parrethprerë? *Le të mos rrethpritet*.(* 1 e Korintasve  7/18)*

Sepse në Jezu Krishtin, *as rrethprerja*, as parrethprerja *s'kanë ndonjë vlerë*, por besimi që vepron me anë dashurie.(Galatasve 5/6)

Mirëpo kjo ishte ligj fetar për të gjithë profetët dhe besimtarët që e zbatojnë me përpikmëri sikurse të gjithë muslimanët sot ndërsa kristianët katolikë dhe ortodoksë ndjekin mësimet e Palit dhe nuk rrethpriten duke i përngjasuar kështu paganëve.

_Pastaj Perëndia i tha Abrahamit: "Nga ana jote, ti do ta respektosh besëlidhjen time, ti dhe pasardhësit e tu, nga një brez në tjetrin.Kjo është besëlidhja ime që ju do të respektoni midis meje edhe jush, si dhe pasardhësve të tu pas teje: çdo mashkull që ndodhet midis jush do të rrethpritet.Dhe mashkulli i parrethprerë, që nuk është rrethprerë në mishin e prepucit të tij, do të hidhet jashtë popullit të tij, sepse ka shkelur besëlidhjen time".(Zanafilla 17/9-10,14)

_
_Zoti i foli akoma Moisiut, duke thënë: "Folu kështu bijve të Izraelit: Në qoftë se një grua mbetet me barrë dhe lind një mashkull, do të jetë e papastër për shtatë ditë, do të jetë e papastër si në ditët e zakoneve të saj.  Ditën e tetë do të rrethpritet mishi i prepucit të djalit. (Levitiku 12/1,3)_

_ Por Abrahami ishte nëntëdhjetë e nëntë vjeç kur u rrethpre në mishin e prepucit të tij. Dhe Ismaeli, biri i tij, ishte trembëdhjetë vjeç kur u rrethpre në mishin e prepucit të tij.(Zanafilla 17/24-25)_

_Pastaj Abrahami e rrethpreu birin e tij Isak kur ishte tetë ditësh, ashtu siç e kishte urdhëruar Perëndia.(Zanafilla 21/4)_

_Dhe kur kaluan të tetë ditët, pas të cilave ai duhej rrethprerë, ia vunë emrin Jezus, emër të dhënë nga engjëlli para se ai të ngjizej në bark. (Luka 2/21)_

_Dhe Elizabetës i erdhi koha që të lindë dhe të nxjerrë në dritë një djalë.Dhe ndodhi që të tetën ditë erdhën për ta rrethprerë djalin, dhe donin t'ia quanin Zakaria, me emrin e atit të tij; por e ëma ndërhyri dhe tha: "Jo, por përkundrazi do të quhet Gjon".(Luka 1/57-60)_


Bibla këshillon dhe thotë se bijtë e Jakobit nuk ua jepnin për martesë vajzat të parrethprerëve.Po kristianët e sotëm si veprojnë?

_dhe u thanë atyre: "Nuk mund ta bëjmë këtë gjë, domethënë ta japim motrën tonë një njeriu të parrethprerë, sepse kjo do të ishte një turp për ne.(Zanafilla 34/14)_

Pali gjithashtu shpalli murgërinë duke deklaruar se është më mirë për njeriun të rrijë beqar se të ketë grua.

*1 Tani lidhur me ato që më shkruat, mirë është për njeriun të mos prekë grua. 8 Por të pamartuarve dhe grave të veja po u them se për ta është mirë nëse qëndrojnë si unë,* _25 Por për sa u takon virgjëreshave, s`kam urdhër nga Zoti, por po jap një mendim si njeri që kam fituar mëshirën e Zotit për të qenë i besueshëm.26 Mendoj se është mirë për njeriun të jetë kështu siç është,(Pa grua) për shkak të ngushticës së tanishme. 27 Je i lidhur me një grua? Mos kërko të zgjidhesh. Je i zgjidhur nga gruaja? Mos kërko grua. 40 Por, sipas gjykimit tim, ajo është më e lumtur, po mbeti ashtu; dhe mendoj se edhe unë kam Frymën e Perëndisë..(1 korintesave 7 )_


*Pali dhe kryqëzimi.*

Pali e konsideroi Jezusin të mallkuar në kryq kurse për Judën Iskariotin gënjeu duke thënë se ra me kokëposhtë për të mos thënë i varur sepse i varuri në atë kohë konsiderohej i mallkuar nga Zoti sikurse thuhet  _sepse ai që rri varur është i mallkuar nga Perëndia (Ligji përtërirë 21/22-23)Prandaj Luka nxënësi i Palit tha se Juda ra me kokë poshtë._

*Ai, pra, fitoi një arë, me shpërblimin e paudhësisë, dhe* *duke rënë kokëposhtë**, plasi në mes dhe të gjitha të brendshmet e tij iu derdhën.(Veprat 1/18)*

*Ndërsa Mateu tregon qartë se Juda u var në litar.*

*Dhe ai, mbasi i hodhi siklat prej argjendi në tempull, u largua dhe shkoi* *e u var në litar**.(Mateu 27/5)*

Pali për të plotësuar qëllimet e tij do dilte dhe do mallkonte këdo biles edhe  kundra engjëllit.Ai do ta konsideronte të mallkuar këdo që nuk i përmbahej ungjillit të tij.

_Por, edhe sikur ne ose një engjëll i qiellit t'ju predikonte një ungjill të ndryshëm nga ai që ju kemi predikuar, qoftë i mallkuar.Ashtu si e thamë më përpara, po e them përsëri: Në qoftë se dikush ju predikon një ungjill tjetër nga ai që keni marrë, qoftë i mallkuar.(Galatësve 1/8-9)_

Kjo sepse ai ishte xheloz dhe në atë kohë përvec ungjillit të tij kishte dhe ungjij nga apostujt e vërtetë të Jezusit që sipas tij nuk ishin ungjij të saktë.

_Cuditëm që kaluat kaq shpejt nga ai që ju thirri ju me anë të hirit të Krishtit,në një ungjill tjetër,i cili nuk është tjetër; por ka disa njerëz që ju turbullojnë dhe që duan ta shtrëmbërojnë ungjillin e Krishtit..[Galataseve 1/6-7]_

Dhe ai i këshilloi pasuesit e tij mos ndjekin mësimet e të tjerëve por vetëm të tij.

*Pali, apostulli i Jezu Krishtit ... .*_Ashtu si të nxita kur u nisa për në Maqedoni, qëndro në Efes për t`u urdhëruar disave të mos mësojnë doktrina të tjera,(Timoteute 1/1,3)_

_Po kundra tij flet edhe Pjetri në mynyrë indirekte_

_ Por ka pasur edhe profetë të rremë midis popullit,__ ashtu si do të ketë midis jush mësues të rremë, të cilët do të fusin fshehurazi herezi shkatërruese dhe, duke mohuar Zotërinë që i bleu ata, do të tërheqin mbi vete një shkatërrim të shpejtë. Dhe shumë vetë do të ndjekin doktrina shkatërruese të tyre dhe për shkak të tyre udha e së vërtetës do të shahet.( Letra e dyte Pjeter 1 /20-21)_

Ndërkohë që ai me Pjetrin nuk e kishin ungjillin unik për të gjithë njerzit.

 _Madje, duke parë se mua m'u besua ungjilli për të parrethprerët, sikurse Pjetrit ai për të rrethprerët,(Galatësve 2/7)_

Në ungjillin e Tij ai vendosi dogmën e ringjalljes për të qenë besimi i tij si Farise më i përhapur se ai Saduce.

_Kije parasysh Jezusin, Mesine dhe shpetimtarin e premtuar nga pasardhesit e Davidit. Perendia e ringjalli nga te vdekurit .Keshtu thuhet ne lajmin e mire,. te cilin po e shpall na ungjillin tim". (Letra e dyte dretuar Timoteut 2/8)_

_Gjithashtu ai filloi të predikojë që Jezusi është Biri i Perëndisë ndërkohë që vetë Jezusi këtë e mohoi dhe se ai ka emrëtuar veten në bibël shpesh herë si Bir i njeriut_

_Pastaj shkoi menjehere ne sinagoga dhe predikoi për Jezusin si Birin e Perendise".(Veprat e Apostujve 9/20):_

Ndërsa Jezusi i ndaloi njerzit ta emërtonin ashtu
_
"Shuma veta i liroi nga shpirtarat e keqinj; dhe keta bertiten: "Ti je Biri i Perendise". Por Jezusi i urdheroi rreptesisht të mos flitnin sepse e dinin qe ai ishte Mesia". (Luken 4/41)(tek ungjijtë e tjerë fjala bir i i perëndisë nuk përmendet pasi përmendet vetëm fjala Krishti Perëndisë. Shiko_ (Marku 8/29) ,(Luka 9/20-21)

Jezusi predikoi dhe profetizoi se kur njerzit do ta hyjnizonin duhet tiu vinin ndërmend se ai nuk i bënte gjërat vetë por me fuqinë e Zotit.

_Ata nuk e kuptuan se ai po u fliste atyre për Atin. Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: "Kur ta keni lartësuar Birin e njeriut, atëherë do të njihni se unë jam, dhe se nuk bëj asgjë prej vetvetes, por i them këto gjëra ashtu si Ati më ka mësuar.Dhe ai që më ka dërguar është me mua; Ati s'më ka lënë vetëm, sepse bëj vazhdimisht gjërat që i pëlqejnë".(Gjoni 8/27-29)_

_Po ashtu bibla na tregon se fjala Zot është përdorur në vend të emrit Zotëri dhe jo për Krijuesin e qiejve dhe tokës.Maria mendon se është  kopështari dhe i thotë Zot po kështu priftërinjtë e emërtojnë Pilatin Zot.Pra kjo tregon qartë se fjala Zot në biblë kur i drejtohet njerzve si Jezusit, Pilatit etj ka kuptimin Zotëri dhe jo Perëndi._
_Jezusi i tha: "O grua, pse po qan? Kë kërkon?". Ajo, duke menduar se ishte kopshtari, i tha: "Zot, po e pate hequr ti, më trego ku e vure dhe unë do ta marr".(Gjoni 15/15)_
_Dhe të nesërmen, që ishte mbas ditës së Përgatitjes, krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë u mblodhën te Pilati,  duke thënë: "Zot, na ra në mend se ai mashtruesi,...(Mateu 27/62-63)_
Sikurse thuhet tek Korintësave.
_Po a nuk e pashë Jezu Krishtin, Zotërinë tonë?(1 e Korintësave 9/1)_
Shumë gjëra nga ato që u tha Jezusi nuk u shkruajtën në bibël dhe ato që u shkruajtën u ndërruan më vonë nga njerzit për ta shpallur atë qëllimisht bir të Zotit kur ai e mohonte këtë gjë duke emërtuar veten e tij qindra herë në biblë si Bir njeriu.

_ Jezusi bëri edhe shumë shenja të tjera në prezencën e dishepujve të tij, të cilat nuk janë shkruar në këtë libër. Por këto gjëra janë shkruar që ju të besoni se Jezusi është Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë dhe që, duke besuar, ta keni jetën në emër të tij.(Gjoni 20:30-31)_

Gjithashtu Jezusi i ndaloi njerzit ta adhuronin atë por të besonin vetëm tek Zoti.

_Dhe më kot më adhurojnë, duke i mësuar doktrina që janë urdhërime nga njerëzit"".(Mateu 15/9)_

_ Dhe, si shkoi pak përpara,(Jezusi) ra me fytyrë për tokë dhe lutej duke thënë: "Zoti im, në qoftë se është e mundur, largoje prej meje këtë kupë; megjithatë, jo si dua unë, por si do ti". (Mateu 26-39)

_
*A e pa Pali në realitet Jezusin si vegim?*

Sipas Biblës dy janë versetet që tregojnë se Pali pati nje vegim të Jezusit

_Por ndodhi që, ndërsa po udhëtonte dhe po i afrohej Damaskut, befas rreth tij vetëtiu një dritë nga qielli. Dhe, si u rrëzua përtokë, dëgjoi një zë që i thoshte: ``Saul, Saul, përse më përndjek?``. Dhe ai tha: ``Kush je, Zot?``. Dhe Zoti tha: ``Unë jam Jezusi, që ti e përndjek; është e rëndë për ty të godasësh me shkelm kundër gjembave``... Dhe njerëzit që udhëtonin me të ndaluan të habitur, sepse dëgjonin tingullin e zërit, por nuk shikonin njeri. (Veprat, 9/3-7)_

Ndëssa në versetin tjetër thuhet

_Dhe më ndodhi që, kur isha duke udhëtuar dhe po i afrohesha Damaskut, aty nga mesi i ditës, papritmas një dritë e madhe nga qielli vetëtiu rreth meje. Dhe unë rashë përdhe dhe dëgjova një zë që po më thoshte: "Saul, Saul, përse më përndjek?". Dhe unë u përgjigja: "Kush je ti, o Zot?" Edhe ai më tha: "Unë jam Jezus Nazareasi, të cilin ti e përndjek". Edhe ata që ishin me mua e panë dritën dhe u trembën, por nuk dëgjuan zërin e atij që më fliste. (Veprat, 22/6-9)_

Në të dy versetet tregohet se Pali pa një dritë të madhe e cila e rrëzoi përtokë dhe se dëgjoi zërin e një qënie që i tha se jam Jezusi.Ndërkohë që tek verseti i parë biblik (Veprat, 9/3-7) thuhet se njerzit që ishin me Palin *dëgjonin tingullin e zërit, por nuk shikonin njeri* ndërsa tek verseti i dytë  (Veprat, 22/6-9)thuhet* ata që ishin me mua e panë dritën dhe u trembën, por nuk dëgjuan zërin e atij që më fliste*.Pra versetet kundërshtojnë njëri tjetrin në dëgjimin ose jo të zërit në shikimin apo jo të dritës.Po ashtu thuhet se Pali kaloi në ekstazë(?) gjatë kësaj ngjarje. 

 _Dhe ndodhi që, kur u ktheva në Jeruzalem dhe isha duke u lutur në tempull, u rrëmbeva në ekstazë,(Veprat 22/17)_

Kjo ngjarje do të përbënte kthesën e Palit nga rruga e tij për tu bërë pastaj kryetar i sektit Nazaretas e më pas i sektit krishter.Pavarsisht se vegimet janë gjëra mistike ne do shikojmë se cfarë thotë bibla për këtë ngjarje dhe konkretisht si e profetizon Jezusi njerzit që do të thojnë se kemi parë Jezusin.

*Profecia e Jezusit për Palin*

_1 Tani kur Jezusi doli nga tempulli dhe po largohej, dishepujt e tij iu afruan për t'i treguar ndërtesat e tempullit.2 Por Jezusi u tha atyre: "A nuk i shikoni ju të gjitha këto? Në të vërtetë po ju them se këtu nuk do të mbetet asnjë gur mbi gur që nuk do të rrënohet".3 Pastaj, kur ai u ul të rrinte në malin e Ullinjve, dishepujt e vet iu afruan mënjanë dhe i thanë: "Na thuaj, kur do të ndodhin këto gjëra? Dhe cila do të jetë shenja e ardhjes sate dhe e mbarimit të botës?".4 Dhe Jezusi duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: "Ruhuni se mos ju mashtron ndokush!5 Sepse shumë do të vijnë në emrin tim, duke thënë: "Unë jam Krishti" dhe do të mashtrojnë shumë njërëz.8 Por të gjitha këto gjëra do të jenë vetëm fillimi i dhembjeve të lindjes.9 Atëherë do t'ju dorëzojnë në mundime dhe do t'ju vrasin; dhe të gjithë kombet do t'ju urrejnë për shkak të emrit tim.10 Atëherë shumë do të skandalizohen, do ta tradhëtojnë njeri tjetrin dhe do të urrejnë njeri tjetrin.11 Dhe do të dalin shumë profetë të rremë, dhe do të mashtrojnë shumë njerëz.12 Dhe, duke qenë se paudhësia do të shumohet, shumëkujt do t'i ftohet dashuria;13 por ai që do të ngulmojë deri në fund do të shpëtohet.14 Dhe ky ungjill i mbretërisë do të predikohet në gjithë botën si një dëshmi për gjithë kombet, dhe atëherë do të vijë mbarimi".15 "Kur të shihni, pra, neverinë e shkretimit, që është parathënë nga profeti Danieli, që ka zënë vend në vendin e shenjtë (kush lexon le ta kuptojë)16 atëherë ata që janë në Juda, le të ikin ndër male.17 Kush ndodhet mbi taracën e shtëpisë, të mos zbresë për të marrë diçka në shtëpinë e vet;18 dhe kush është ndër ara, të mos kthehet për të marrë mantelin e tij.19 Por mjerë gratë shtatzëna dhe ato që do t'u japin gji fëmijëve në ato ditë!20 Dhe lutuni që ikja juaj të mos ndodhë në dimër, as të shtunën,21 sepse atëherë do të ketë një mundim aq të madh, sa nuk ka ndodhur kurrë që nga krijimi i botës e deri më sot, dhe as nuk do të ketë më kurrë!22 Dhe, po të mos shkurtoheshin ato ditë, asnjë mish nuk do të shpëtonte; por për shkak të të zgjedhurve, ato ditë do të shkurtohen.(Mateu 24)_

Në këtë pjesë të profecisë Jezusi flet për shkatarrimin e tempullit në Juruzalem.

*Në të vërtetë po ju them se këtu nuk do të mbetet asnjë gur mbi gur që nuk do të rrënohet"*_(Mateu 24/2)_

Ndërsa dishepujt e tij e pyetën se ku do të ndodhë kjo ai u tregoi si shenjë paraprirëse të saj.

_"Ruhuni se mos ju mashtron ndokush!__5 Sepse shumë do të vijnë në emrin tim, duke thënë: "Unë jam Krishti" dhe do të mashtrojnë shumë njërëz. (Mateu 24/4-5)_

Sipas Jezusit këto do të ishin shenjat e para të prishjes së Tempullit.Kush erdhi me emrin e Jezusit dhe pretendoi se e pa Jezusin para prishjes së tempullit nga romakët në vitin *73*.Askush tjetër përvec Palit.Ai pretendoi se ungjillin e tij e kishte marrë nga Jezusi ndërkohë që ai vetëm kishte parë një dritë që i foli për përndjekjen dhe jo për ungjillin.

Tani, o vëllezër, po ju vë në dijeni se ungjilli që është shpallur nga unë, nuk është sipas njeriut_  sepse unë nuk e kam marrë as e kam mësuar nga ndonjë njeri, por e kam marrë nëpërmjet një zbulese nga Jezu Krishti.(Galatësve 1/11-12)_

 Pali emërohet në bibël si Jezu Krishti Vetë.

_Dhe ju nuk më përbuzët aspak dhe s`patët neveri për provën që ishte në mishin tim, por më pranuat si engjëll Perëndie, si Jezu Krishtin vet.(Galatsve 4/14)_

Më pas j Jezusi profetizoi për ardhjen e romakëve ne tempull dhe vrasjen e banorëve.(Për më shumë rreth këtij verseti shiko tek kapitulli Shenjat e ardhjes së Jezusit_)_

_ "Kur të shihni, pra, neverinë e shkretimit, që është parathënë nga profeti Danieli, që ka zënë vend në vendin e shenjtë (kush lexon le ta kuptojë)16 atëherë ata që janë në Juda, le të ikin ndër male.(Mateu 24/15)_

Jezusi u ndal prapë tek këto mashtrues të cilët do të ishin rreziku krendencial i mësimeve të tij.Ai profetizon se si do të quhen dhe cfarë do të bëjnë këtë profetë dhe krishtër të rremë.

_, në qoftë se dikush do t'ju thotë: "Ja, Krishti është këtu", ose "është atje", mos i besoni. Sepse do të dalin krishtër të rremë dhe profetë të rremë, dhe do të bëjnë shenja të mëdha dhe mrrekulli të tilla aq sa t'i mashtrojnë, po të ishte e mundur, edhe të zgjedhurit. Ja, unë ju paralajmërova. Pra, në qoftë se ju thonë: "Ja, është në shkretëtirë", mos shkoni atje: "Ja, është në dhomat e fshehta", mos u besoni.(Mateu 24/23-26)_

*Sipas verseteve biblike Jezusi i paralajmëron njerzit që të kenë kujdes dhe mos i besojnë njerzve të cilët do të thojnë se kanë parë atë në shkretëtirë.*

_23 Atëherë në qoftë se dikush do t'ju thotë: "Ja, Krishti është këtu", ose "është atje", mos i besoni. .(Mateu 24/23)_

*A ishte Pali ai që tha se kishte parë Jezusin në vegim.Pse Jezusi i thotë njerzve që atyre që pretendojnë se e kanë parë mos i besojnë? Ndoshta kjo për faktin se ai nuk do ti shfaqej në të vërtetë asnjë njeriu dhe se shfaqja mund të ishtë vepër e dikujt tjetër sikurse thuhet tek Ezeikeli.*

*Kanë pasur vegime të rreme*_ dhe shortari të gënjeshtërta dhe thonë: "Zoti ka thënë", ndërsa Zoti nuk i ka dërguar. Megjithatë ata shpresojnë që fjala e tyre të plotësohet. A nuk keni pasur vallë vegime të rreme dhe a nuk keni shqiptuar shortari të gënjeshtra? Ju thoni: "Zoti ka thënë", kurse unë nuk kam folur".Prandaj kështu thotë Zoti, Zoti: "Me qenë se keni thënë gënjeshtra dhe keni pasur vegime të gënjeshtërta, ja ku jam kundër jush", thotë Zoti, Zoti.
 "Dora ime do të jetë kundër profetëve që kanë vegime të rreme dhe shqiptojnë shortari të gënjeshtra. Ata nuk do të marrin pjesë në këshillën e popullit tim, nuk do të jenë të shkruar në rregjistrin e shtëpisë së Izraelit dhe nuk do të hyjnë në vendin e Izraelit; atëherë do të pranoni që unë jam Zoti, Zoti.Sepse, po, sepse kanë bërë popullin tim të devijojë... (Ezekieli  13/6-10)_

*Po kështu dhe Jeremia flet për ato që profetizojnë pamje të rreme.*

_Zoti më tha: "Profetët profetizojnë gënjeshtra në emrin tim; unë nuk i kam dërguar, nuk u kam dhënë asnjë urdhër dhe nuk kam folur me ta. Ata ju profetizojnë një pamje të rreme, një parashikim të kotë dhe mashtrimin e zemrës së tyre.. (Jeremia 14/14)_

*Pali deklaroi se ungjilli i tij nuk është prej njeriut por ishte zbulesë e Jezusit ndërkohë që ai pa vetëm një dritë nga e cila u shushat në tokë.Si e mësoi Pali ungjillin nga Jezusi apo nga drita që pa!?*

_Tani, o vëllezër, po ju vë në dijeni se ungjilli që është shpallur nga unë, nuk është sipas njeriut, sepse unë nuk e kam marrë as e kam mësuar nga ndonjë njeri, por e kam marrë nëpërmjet një zbulese nga Jezu Krishti.(Galatësve 1/11-12)_

Kurse tek letra Timoteut thotë që ai e ka marrë nga *lajmi i mirë*

_Kije parasysh Jezusin, Mesinë dhe shpëtimtarin e premtuar nga pasardhësit e Davidit. Perendia e ringjalli nga të vdekurit .Kështu thuhet në lajmin e mire,. të cilin po e shpall në ungjillin tim". (Letra e dyte dretuar Timoteut 2/8)_

*Ndërkohë në një verset tjetër ai deklaron se është ungjill i njeriut.*

_O vëllezër, po ju flas në mënyrën e njerëzve: në qoftë se një besëlidhje është aprovuar, edhe pse është besëlidhje njeriu,.. . (Galatasve  3/15)_


Kthehemi tek profecia e Jezusit i cili i këshilloi njerzit që të ruhen nga njerzit mashtrues.

_Sepse do të dalin krishtër të rremë dhe profetë të rremë, dhe do të bëjnë shenja të mëdha dhe mrrekulli të tilla aq sa t'i mashtrojnë, po të ishte e mundur, edhe të zgjedhurit.25 Ja, unë ju paralajmërova.(Mateu 24/24)_

Kush ishin profetët rremë dhe mësuesit e rremë e dalë mbas Jezusit dhe para shkatarrimit të tempullit në vitin 73? Në bibël përmenden disa profetë të cilët nuk kishin shpallje hyjnore për tu quajtur profetë.

_Por në kishën e Antiokisë ishin profetë dhe mësues: Barnaba, Simeoni, i quajtur Niger, Luci nga Kireneas, Manaeni, që ishte rritur bashkë me Herodin tetrark, dhe Sauli(Pali).(Veprat 13/1)_

Fjalët e Jezusit *do të dalin krishtër dhe profetë të rremë* *mund të interpretohet dhe si një paralajmërim për ardhjen e antikrishtëve të vegjël.Kushdo që quhet krishtër i rremë mund të emërtohet dhe si antikrisht i vogël pasi antikrishti i madh do të paraqitet në kohën e ardhjes së dytë të Jezusit(për më shumë shiko temën Shenjat e ardhjes së Jezusit).Pikërisht një nga këto krishtër të rremë ishte dhe Pali sipas Gjonit.*

_Sepse në botë kanë dalë shumë mashtrues, të cilët nuk rrëfejnë se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish(si njeri); ky është mashtruesi dhe antikrishti. (1 e Gjonit  1/7)_

*Pra sipas Gjonit ai që nuk thotë se Jezusi ka ardhur në mish(si njeri) është antikrishti.Këtë e përforcon dhe verseti tjetër.*

_Shumë të dashur, mos i besoni çdo frymë, por i vini në provë frymërat për të ditur nëse janë nga Perëndia, sepse shumë profetë të rremë kanë dalë në botë.Nga kjo mund të njihni Frymën e Perëndisë: çdo frymë që rrëfen se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish, është nga Perëndia.Dhe çdo frymë që nuk rrëfen se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish, nuk është nga Perëndia; dhe kjo është fryma e antikrishtit që, siç e keni dëgjuar se vjen; dhe tashmë është në botë. (1 e Gjonit  4/1-3)_

*Pra Gjoni në letrën e tij flet për ardhjen e profetëve të rremë dhe antikrishtëve të cilët një prej tyre ishte Pali *_tashmë është në botë__ (_*Shiko dhe* Veprat 13/1) dhe se këtë e përforcon dhe verseti se_ çdo frymë që nuk rrëfen se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish, nuk është nga Perëndia; dhe kjo është fryma e antikrishtit _ ose_ kanë dalë shumë mashtrues, të cilët nuk rrëfejnë se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish(si njeri); ky është mashtruesi dhe antikrishti._ 

Kush ishte ai që deklaroi se Jezusi nuk ka ardhur në mish(si njeri)? Sigurisht ishte Pali në letrat e tij.

_Ruhuni nga qentë, ruhuni nga punëtorët e këqij, ruhuni nga të prerët. Sepse rrethprerja e vërtetë jemi ne, që i shërbejmë Perëndisë në Frymë dhe që mburremi në Krishtin Jezus pa besuar në mish, (Filipianëve  3/2-3)

Prandaj tash e tutje ne nuk njohim më askënd sipas mishit; po, edhe sikur ta kemi njohur Krishtin sipas mishit, nuk e njohim më ashtu. (2 e Korintasve  5/16)_

_Pikërisht për këtë thotë dhe Gjoni se në atë kohë ishin shfaqur shumë antikrishtër_

_Fëmijë, është ora e fundit. Dhe, sikurse e dëgjuat, antikrishti duhet të vijë, dhe tani janë shfaqur shumë antikrishtë;. (1 e Gjonit  2/18) shumë profetë të rremë kanë dalë në botë.... dhe tashmë është në botë.. (1 e Gjonit  4/1-3) Sepse në botë kanë dalë shumë mashtrues (1 e Gjonit  1/7)_

Këto krishtër të rremë do të bëjnë shenja të mëdha.Edhe pse Pali bëri shenja të mëdha duke dëbuar demonë e shenja të tjera në udhëtimet e tij kjo nuk e bën atë njeri të mirë tek Zoti sepse Jezusi thotë.

*Ruhuni nga profetët e rremë,* _të cilët vijnë te ju duke u shtënë si dele, por përbrenda janë ujqër grabitqarë. (Mateu 7/15)_

Pali hiqej si dele.

_Sepse, ndonëse jam i liruar nga të gjithë, e bëra vetën time shërbëtor të të gjithëve që të fitoj sa më shumë njerëz.Kështu e kam bërë vetën time Juda me Judenjtë për t'i fituar Judenjtë; e kam bërë veten time si një që është nën ligj me ata që janë nën ligj për t'i fituar ata që janë nën ligj;me ata që janë pa ligj e kam bërë veten time si pa ligj për të fituar ata që janë pa ligj.E kam bërë veten time të dobët me të dobëtit, për të fituar të dobëtit; e kam bërë veten time gjithçka për të gjithë, që të mund të shpëtoj me çdo mënyrë disa njerëz. (1 e Korintasve 9/19-21)_

*Ndërkohë që ishte Ujk grabitqar.*

_Unë vetë mendova se ishte detyra ime të bëj shumë gjëra kundër emrit të Jezusit Nazarenas.Dhe këtë kam bërë në Jeruzalem; mbasi kam marrë pushtet nga krerët e priftërinjve, futa në burg shumë shenjtorë dhe, kur i vrisnin, jepja miratimin tim.Dhe shpesh, duke shkuar nga një sinagogë te tjetra, i kam detyruar të blasfemojnë dhe, me zemërim të madh kundër tyre, i kam përndjekur deri në qytetet e huaja.[Veprat 26/9-11)_

Jezusi i paralajmëron për këto që të mos i besojnë edhe nëse tek ato bëjnë shenja dhe mrekulli me të cilët mahnisin njerzit.

_Do të dalin krishtër të rremë dhe profetë të rremë__, dhe do të bëjnë shenja të mëdha dhe mrrekulli të tilla aq sa t'i mashtrojnë, po të ishte e mundur, edhe të zgjedhurit. Ja, unë ju paralajmërova.(Mateu 24/23-26)_

*Pikërisht Pali bënte mrekulli duke dëbuar demonët.*

_Dhe ajo e bëri këtë shumë ditë me radhë, por Pali, i mërzitur, u kthye dhe i tha frymës: ``Unë të urdhëroj në emër të Jezu Krishtit të dalësh prej saj``. Dhe fryma doli që në atë çast.(Veprat 16/18)_

*Mirëpo Jezusi profetizon kundër tij.*

_Shumë do të më thonë atë ditë: "O Zot, o Zot, a nuk profetizuam ne në emrin tënd, a nuk i dëbuam demonët në emrin tënd, a nuk kemi bërë shumë vepra të fuqishme në emrin tënd?". Dhe atëherë unë do t'u sqaroj atyre: "Unë s'ju kam njohur kurrë; largohuni nga unë, ju të gjithë, që keni bërë paudhësi".(Mateu 7/15,22-23)_


Pra në profetizimet e Jezusit, Pali gjen vendin e vet dhe po kështu dhe në profetizimet e profetëve të tjerë për mësuesit e rremë.Vazhdon profecia e Jezusit dhë këshilla e tij për mësuesit e rremë.

_26 Pra, në qoftë se ju thonë: "Ja, (Jezusi) është në shkretëtirë", mos shkoni atje: "Ja,(Jezusi) është në dhomat e fshehta", mos u besoni.(Mateu 24/26)_

*Sipas biblës, Jezusi i këshillon besimtarët që mos i besojnë atyre njerzve që deklarojnë se kanë parë Jezusin në shkretëtirë ndërkohë ishte Pali ai që i pretendoi se pa një vegim të Jezusit në shkretëtirë kur po kthehej nga Arabia për në Damask.*

_As nuk u ngjita në Jeruzalem tek ata që ishin apostuj përpara meje, por shkova në Arabi dhe u ktheva përsëri në Damask. (Galatasve 1/17)_

*Po a nuk e pashë Jezu Krishtin*_, Zotërinë tonë?(1 e Korintësave 9/1)_

_Por ndodhi që, ndërsa po udhëtonte dhe po i afrohej Damaskut, befas rreth tij vetëtiu një dritë nga qielli. Dhe, si u rrëzua përtokë, dëgjoi një zë që i thoshte: ``Saul, Saul, përse më përndjek?``. Dhe ai tha: ``Kush je, Zot?``. Dhe Zoti tha: ``Unë jam Jezusi, që ti e përndjek; është e rëndë për ty të godasësh me shkelm kundër gjembave``... Dhe njerëzit që udhëtonin me të ndaluan të habitur, sepse dëgjonin tingullin e zërit, por nuk shikonin njeri. (Veprat, 9/3-7)_

Mirëpo cfarë ishte në realitet kjo dritë që pa Pali. A ishte ajo një vegim i rremë i Jezusit ? A mund të ishte ajo një dritë prej ndonjë demoni ose fryme të Satanait. Meqë Jezusi profetizoi se kush thotë se më ka parë në shkretëtirë mos u besoni atëherë kush ishte ai që e mashtroi Palin.
Sipas Palit Satanai shëndërrohet dhe në ëngjëll drite.

_Të tillë apostuj të rremë,__ janë punëtorë hileqarë, që shndërrohen në apostuj të Krishtit. Dhe nuk është për t`u çuditur, sepse Satanai vet shndërrohet në engjëll drite.(2 Korintasave 11/13-14)_

Nga e dinte Pali se ëngjëlli i satanait shëndërrohej në engjëll drite? Pali deklaron se ai  dinte edhe se Jezusi ishte ngritur në të tretin qiell mirëpo një ëngjëll i Satanait i sillte me grushta për të mos treguar të vërtetën.

_ Unë njoh një njeri në Krishtin, i cili, para katërmbëdhjetë vjetësh (a ishte në trup, a ishte jashtë trupit, nuk e di; Perëndia e di), u rrëmbye gjer në të tretin qiell.  Dhe e di se ai njeri (a me trupin ose pa trupin, nuk e di, Perëndia e di),  u rrëmbye në parajsë dhe dëgjoi fjalë të patregueshme, që nuk është e lejuar të thuhen nga njeri.  Për atë njeri unë do të krenohem, por nuk do të krenohem për veten time, veç se për dobësitë e mia. Edhe sikur të doja të krenohesha, nuk do të isha i marrë, sepse do të flisja të vërtetën; por nuk e bëj këtë, se mos ndonjë më çmon më tepër nga ajo që më sheh, a më tepër nga ajo që dëgjon nga unë.Dhe, që të mos më rritet mendja për shkak të jashtëzakonshmërisë së zbulesave, m'u dha një gjëmb në mish, një engjëll i Satanit, për të më rënë me grushta, që të mos mbahem me të madh..(2 Korintësave 12/2-7)_

Për kë thoshte Pali* *_Për atë njeri unë do të krenohem.!?_

*Krenohemi  në Krishtin Jezus*_ pa besuar në mish, (Filipianëve  3/2-3)_

*Pse thoshte Pali **m'u dha një gjëmb në mish*_, një engjëll i Satanit, për të më rënë me grushta_

Sepse në vegimin e tij që pa në shkretëtirë iu tha nga drita_  është e rëndë për ty të godasësh me shkelm kundër gjembave (Veprat, 9/6)_

_Por ndodhi që, ndërsa po udhëtonte dhe po i afrohej Damaskut, befas rreth tij vetëtiu një dritë nga qielli. Dhe, si u rrëzua përtokë, dëgjoi një zë që i thoshte: ``Saul, Saul, përse më përndjek?``. Dhe ai tha: ``Kush je, Zot?``. Dhe Zoti tha: ``Unë jam Jezusi, që ti e përndjek; është e rëndë për ty të godasësh me shkelm kundër gjembave``... Dhe njerëzit që udhëtonin me të ndaluan të habitur, sepse dëgjonin tingullin e zërit, por nuk shikonin njeri. (Veprat, 9/3-7)_ 


Sipas biblës kjo si vepër ishte më dëshirën e Zotit sepse vetëm me dëshirën e Zotit mund të terrorizoj një demon sikurse thuhet në dhiatën tjetër.

_Fryma e Zotit ishte larguar nga Sauli dhe një frym i keq e terrorizonte nga ana e Zotit.Shërbëtorët e Saulit i thanë "Ja, një frym i keq të shqetëson nga ana e Perëndisë.(1 i Mbretërve,  16/14-15)_

_Prandaj kini kujdes se edhe me anë të Satanait mund të bëjnë  mrekulli_

*Ardhja e atij të paudhi do të bëhet me anë të veprimit të Satanit*_, bashkë me çudira, shenja dhe mrrekullish të rreme,dhe nga çdo mashtrim ligësie për ata që humbin, sepse nuk pranuan ta duan të vërtetën për të qenë të shpëtuar. E prandaj Perëndia do t'u dërgojë atyre një gënjim që do t'i bëjë të gabojnë, që t'i besojnë gënjeshtrës,që të dënohen të gjithë ata që nuk i besuan së vërtetës, por përqafuan ligësinë! (2 e Thesalonikasve  2/9-12)_

*Kush ishte kjo gënjeshtër?*

_...  e ndryshuan të vërtetën e Perëndisë në gënjeshtër dhe adhuruan dhe i shërbyen krijesës në vend të Krijuesit, që është i bekuar përjetë. Amen.(Romaket 1/25)_

Si mund të besojmë një njeriu që goditet me grushta nga një ëngjëll i Satanait dhe ndërkohë thotë se ai nuk e thotë dot të vërtetën pasi e di atë që Jezusi u ngjit në qiell me trup e me shpirt!Si mund ti besojmë një njeriu që zhvlerësoi mësimet e besëlidhjes së vjetër në kundërshtim me mësimet e Jezusit!Si mund të besojmë një njeri që e hoqi ligjin e mëkatit dhe i shpalli njerzit të falur vetëm me anë të besimit pa vepra!Si mund të besojmë një njeri që për hirë të sektit dhe besimit të tij farise futi risinë e ringjalljes në bibël!Si mund ti besojmë ndërkohë që ai e përziu krishtërimin me filozofinë Greko-Romake dhe e shpalli Jezusin bir të Zotit ndërkohë që Jezusi ishte vetëm i dërguar i Zotit dhe Bir Njeriu! Si mund ti besojmë një njeriu kur ai i përndoqi apostujt e Jezusit dhe i vrau ato!Si mund ti besojmë një njeriu që kurrë nuk e pa Jezusin në jetën reale por pretendoi se e pa në një vegim drite që ai e cilëson si ëngjëll të satanait! Si mund ti besojmë një njeriu që sipas Jezusit dhe Gjonit na del Antikrisht! Prandaj Jezusi thotë:

*Ja, unë(Jezusi)  ju paralajmërova... mos u besoni.(Mateu 24/23-26)*

Për shkak se Pali hapi portat e trinitetit duke thënë _sepse tek ai banon trupërisht gjithë plotësia e Hyjnisë_ (Kolosianëve 2/9)  dhe idhujtarisë (shirkut) duke thënë _sepse marrëzia e Perëndisë është më e ditur se njerëzit dhe dobësia e Perëndisë më e fortë se njerëzit. (1 e Korintasve   1/25)_ të cilat i vulosi në këshillin e Nikesë, Konstandini dhe priftit Athino duke vendosur kredon e besimit se Jezusi ishte një njeri i hyjnizuar dhe bir i Zotit ose vetë Zoti. Pali meriton të futet brenda këtij verseti biblik. 
*"Në rast se midis jush del një profet apo një ëndërrimtar dhe ju propozon një shenjë apo një mrekulli, dhe shenja apo mrekullia për të cilën ju foli realizohet dhe ai thotë: "Le të shkojmë pas perëndive të tjera që ti nuk i ke njohur kurrë dhe le t'u shërbejmë",ti nuk do të dëgjosh fjalët e këtij profeti apo të këtij ëndërrimtari, sepse Zoti, Perëndia juaj, ju vë në provë për të ditur në se e doni Zotin, Perëndinë tuaj, me gjithë zemër dhe me gjithë shpirt.Do të shkoni pas Zotit, Perëndisë tuaj, do të keni frikë nga ai, do të respektoni urdhërimet e tij, do t'i bindeni zërit të tij, do t'i shërbeni dhe do të jeni të lidhur ngushtë me të. Por ai profet ose ai ëndërrimtar do të vritet, sepse ka folur në mënyrë që t'ju largojë nga Zoti, Perëndia juaj, që ju nxori nga vendi i Egjiptit dhe ju çliroi nga shtëpia e skllavërisë, për t'ju çuar jashtë rrugës në të cilën Zoti, Perëndia yt, të ka urdhëruar të ecësh. Në këtë mënyrë do të shkulësh të keqen nga gjiri yt. (Ligji i Përtërirë  13/1-5)*


Prandaj ju këshilloj kujdesuni nga Pali dhe mësimet e tij se:

_"Ne te vërtetë do të paraqiten krishtër të rremë dhe profetë te rremë. Ata do të tregojnë mrekulli te mëdha, aq sa t'i mashtrojne po të ishte e mundur, edhe te zgjedhurit." (Mateu 24/24)_

_"Ditën e gjyqit shumë veta do të me thonë: 0 zot 0 zot, ne emrin tënd a nuk profetizuam, a nuk i debuam shpirterat e keqinj, a nuk berne shumë mrekulli?"__  Dhe atëherë unë do t'u sqaroj atyre: "Unë s'ju kam njohur kurrë; largohuni nga unë, ju të gjithë, që keni bërë paudhësi". Prandaj, ai që i dëgjon këto fjalë të mia dhe i vë në praktikë mund të krahasohet prej meje me një njeri të zgjuar (Mateut 7/22-24)_


Gjithashtu mbi Palin bie dhe profecia për ndryshimin e biblës sepse ai i shtoi biblës të gjithë letrat e tij drejtuar bashkësive dhe njerzve të vendeve të ndryshme.

_Unë i deklaroj kujtdo që dëgjon fjalët e profecisë së këtij libri, se nëse ndokush do t'i shtojë këtyre gjërave, Perëndia do të dërgojë mbi të plagët e përshkruara në këtë libër. Dhe nëse dikush heq nga fjalët e librit të kësaj profecie, Perëndia do t'i heqë pjesën e tij nga libri i jetës nga qyteti i shenjtë, dhe nga gjërat që janë përshkruar në këtë libër.(Zbulesa 22/18-19)_

Pali i shtoi ungjillit të gjitha letrat e tij dërguar bashkësive dhe që sot konsiderohen si pjesë e librit të shenjtë. Po ashtu Pali hoqi prej librit duke shpallur anullimin e Ligjeve të Moisiut dhe Torës.

_Në këtë mënyrë bie poshtë urdhërimi i mëparshëm, për shkak të dobësisë dhe të padobisë së tij,(Hebrejve 7/18)_

Të njëjtën gjë si Pali bëri dhe Luka shoku dhe nxënësi i tij.

_Me mua është vetëm Lluka; merre Markun dhe sille me vete, sepse e kam shumë të dobishëm për shërbesë (II Timoteut 4/11)

Marku, Aristarku, Dema dhe Luka, bashkëpunëtorët e mi, të bëjnë të fala.(Filemonit 1/24)_

_Luka i shtoi  në ungjill Veprat e apostujve dhe shpalli ungjillin e tij duke mos qenë fare prezent në ngjarjet e Jezusit por duke shkruar mësimet e Palit._

_Mbasi shumë vetë ndërmorën të renditin tregimin e ngjarjeve që ndodhën në mesin tonë, ashtu si na i përcollën ata që ishin bërë nga fillimi dëshmitarë okularë dhe shërbyes të fjalës, m`u duk e mirë edhe mua, pasi i hetova të gjitha gjërat me kujdes që nga fillimi, të t`i shkruaj sipas radhës, fort i nderuari Teofil. (Luka 1/1-3)

_
Edhe Marku i quajtur Gjoni ishte nxënës i Palit.

_Dhe Barnaba dhe Sauli, mbasi e përfunduan misionin e tyre, u kthyen nga Jeruzalemi në Antioki duke e marrë me vete Gjonin, të mbiquajtur Marku.(Veprat e Apostujve 12/25)_

_Pra e tërë doktrina biblikë është Pavlore(prej Palit).Megjithëse krishtërimi u ngrit në mësimet e Pjetrit shumë versete biblike të bëjnë të dyshosh dhe për besimin e Pjetrit.

_

*Jezusi dhe Pjetri.*

*Jezusi e quan Pjetrin në kohën e tij njeri besimpakë.*

_Në rojën e katërt të natës, Jezusi shkoi drejt tyre, duke ecur mbi det. Dishepujt duke parë atë që po ecte mbi det, u trembën dhe thanë: "__Es__htë një fantazmë!". Dhe filluan të bërtasin nga frika;__por menjëherë Jezusi u foli atyre duke thënë: "Qetësohuni; jam unë, mos kini frikë!".Dhe Pjetri, duke u përgjigjur tha: "Zot, nëse je ti, më urdhëro të vij te ti mbi ujëra".Ai tha: "Eja!". Dhe Pjetri zbriti nga barka dhe eci mbi ujëra, për të shkuar te Jezusi. Por, duke parë erën e fortë, kishte frikë, dhe duke filluar të fundosej, bërtiti duke thënë: "O Zot, shpëtomë!".Dhe Jezusi ia zgjati menjëherë dorën, e zuri dhe i tha: "O njeri besimpak, pse dyshove?".(Mateu 14/25-31)_

_Kur jezusi fliste për hyrjen e të pasurve në parajsë Pjetri e pyet._

_Atëherë Jezusi u tha dishepujve të vet: "Në të vërtetë ju them se një i pasur me vështirësi do të hyjë në mbretërinë e qiejve.Dhe po jua përsëris:_ _ës__htë më lehtë të kalojë deveja nga vrima e gjilpërës, se sa i pasuri të hyjë në__ mbretërinë e Perëndisë". Kur i dëgjuan këto fjalë, dishepujt e vet u habitën shumë dhe thanë: "Atëherë, kush do të shpëtojë vallë?".Dhe Jezusi duke përqëndruar shikimin mbi ata tha: "Për njerëzit kjo është e pamundur, por për Perëndinë çdo gjë është e mundur".Atëherë Pjetri iu përgjigj duke thënë: "Ja, ne i lamë të gjitha dhe të ndoqëm; çfarë do të fitojmë, pra?".(Mateu 19/23-27)_

Ndërsa Jezusi e quan Pjetrin Satan.Si ka mundësi që një profet ta quajë nxënësin e tij Satan(Djall).

_Atëherë Pjetri e mori mënjanë dhe nisi ta qortojë duke thënë: "O Zot, të shpëtoftë Perëndia; kjo nuk do të të ndodhë kurrë". Por ai u kthye dhe i tha Pjetrit: "Shporru prej meje, o Satan! Ti je një skandal për mua, sepse s'ke ndër mënd punët e Perëndisë, por punët e njerëzve".(Mateu 16/22-23)_


Jezusi asnjë nuk pati quajtur Satan përvec Pjetrit në jetën e tij.

_ Dhe Simon Pjetri iu përgjigj: "Zot, te kush të shkojmë? Ti ke fjalë jete të përjetshme. Ne kemi besuar dhe kemi njohur se ti je Krishti, ..i Perëndisë të gjallë". Jezusi u përgjigj atyre: "A nuk ju kam zgjedhur unë ju të dymbëdhjetët? E një prej jush është një djall"..(Gjoni 6/68-70)_

*Megjithëse Gjoni 6/70  e komenton këtë se bëhet fjalë për Judën Iskariotin  edhe Mateu përdor të njëjtën simbolikë për Pjetrin.*

_Dhe ai i tha këto gjëra haptas. Atëherë Pjetri e mori mënjanë dhe filloi ta qortojë.
Por ai u kthye, shikoi dishepujt e vet dhe e qortoi Pjetrin, duke thënë: "Largohu nga unë, Satana, se ti nuk ke shqisën për gjërat e Perëndisë, por për gjërat e njerëzve!".(Marku 8/32-33)_

Po ashtu Jezusi profetizoi kundër Pjetrit për Mohimin që ai do të bënte.

_Atëherë Pjetri duke u përgjigjur i tha: "Edhe sikur të gjithë të skandalizohen për shkakun tënd, unë nuk do të skandalizohem kurrë!".Jezusi i tha: "Në të vërtetë po të them se pikërisht këtë natë, para se të këndojë gjeli, ti do të më mohosh tri herë".(Mateu 26/33-34)_

 Por Jezusi tha: "*Pjetër*, unë të them se sot gjeli nuk do të këndojë, para se *ti të kesh mohuar tri herë* se më njeh".(Luka 22/34)

Gjoni në letrën e tij thotë se kush mohon Jezusin ka mohuar dhe Zotin dhe ai është antikrisht.

Kush është gënjeshtari, veçse ai që mohon se Jezus është Krishti? Antikrishti është ai, që mohon Atin dhe Birin(njeriut).Kushdo që mohon Birin(njeriut), s'ka as Atin; kushdo që njeh Birin (njeriut), ka edhe Atin (*1 e Gjonit  2/22-23)*

*Ja historia e mohimit të Jezusit nga Pjetri.*

_Tani Pjetri ndënji përjashta, në oborr dhe një shërbëtore iu afrua duke thënë: "Edhe ti ishe me Jezusin, Galileasin". Por ai e mohoi përpara të gjithëve, duke thënë: "Nuk di ç'po thua!".
Dhe kur ai po dilte në hajat, e pa atë një shërbëtore tjetër dhe u tha të pranishmëve: "Edhe ky ishte me Jezusin, Nazareasin!".Por ai përsëri e mohoi me be, duke thënë: "Unë nuk e njoh atë njeri".
Mbas pak edhe të pranishmit iu afruan dhe i thanë Pjetrit: "Sigurisht, edhe ti je një nga ata, sepse e folura jote të tradhton!".Atëherë ai nisi të mallkojë dhe të bëjë be, duke thënë: "Unë nuk e njoh atë njeri". Dhe në atë çast këndoi gjeli. Atëherë Pjetri kujtoi atë që i kishte thënë Jezusi: "Para se të këndojë gjeli, do të më mohosh tri herë". Dhe ai doli përjashta dhe qau me hidhërim.(Mateu 26/69-75)_

----------


## _Mersin_

Shenjat e para te vogla

Ardhja e dytë e Jezusit do të jetë gjëja më madështore në këtë botë.Ajo do të jetë fundi i botës moderne dhe idhujtare për tiu kthyer vendin botës religjoze dhe natyrale.Ashtu sikurse Jona nuk qëndroi na barkun e peshkut përgjithmonë dhe Jezusi nuk do të qëndrojë në qiell përgjithmonë.Pikërisht ai do të zbresë nga qielli me anë të ëngjëjve .Ndërsa Jona mbasi doli  nga Barku i Peshkut shkoi tek populli i tij dhe filloi  ti thërrasë atë në rrugën e drejtë.Të njëjtën gjë do bëjë dhe Jezusi ai me ardhjen e tij të dytë do ti tregojë botës se nuk ishte Zot ose bir i Zotit por profeti madh i Zotit dhe do ta rrëzojë poshtë kultin e kryqit dhe supermacinë e hebrejve.Mbasi Mosiu kaloi nga faza e durimit, keqtrajtimit, shtypjes dhe vrasjes dhe pastaj me ndihmën e Zotit i çlirua nga kjo gjendje dhe u bë krytar i një bashkësie, populli ose shteti të fuqishëm i cili me ndihmën e Zotit filloi të luftojë idhujtarinë në tokë.Të njëjtën gjë bëri dhe profeti Muhamed a s mbas kalimit të periudhës së keqtrajtimeve, shtypjes dhe vrasjeve nga paganët arabë dhe pas kësaj folloi luftën ndaj idhujtarisë duke u bërë perandoria e vetme monoteiste ne rruzullin tokësor. Jezusi profeti i madh i Zotit do të rikthehet në tokë për të përmbushur pjesën e dytë të tij.Pjesën e luftës ndaj idhujtarisë dhe do të ngrejë mbretërinë e Zotit.Cfarë do të bëjë ai dhe si, do ti paraqesim në vazhdim të shkrimit.


Prishja e tempullit të Juruzalemit nga romakët paganë

_"Dhe kur do të shikoni Jeruzalemin të rrethuar nga ushtritë, ta dini se shkretimi i saj është afër.Atëherë ata që janë në Juda, të ikin në male; dhe ata që janë në qytet të largohen; dhe ata që janë në fushë të mos hyjnë në të.Sepse ato janë ditë të hakmarrjes, që të përmbushen të gjitha ato gjëra që janë shkruar.Mjerë gratë shtatzëna dhe ato që mëndin në ato ditë, sepse do të ketë mjerim të madh në vend dhe mëri mbi këtë popull.Dhe ata do të bien nga tehu i shpatës, do t'i çojnë robër ndër të gjitha kombet, dhe Jeruzalemin do ta shkelin paganët, derisa të plotësohen kohët e paganëve".(Luka 21/20-24)_

Prishja e tempullit në Juruzalem nga Romakët janë fillimi i shenjave.Jezusi u pyet për fillimin dhe mbarimin e botës dhe ai tregoi se shkatarrimi i tempullit në Juruzalem është fillimi i tyre.

_1 Tani kur Jezusi doli nga tempulli dhe po largohej, dishepujt e tij iu afruan për t'i treguar ndërtesat e tempullit.2 Por Jezusi u tha atyre: "A nuk i shikoni ju të gjitha këto? Në të vërtetë po ju them se këtu nuk do të mbetet asnjë gur mbi gur që nuk do të rrënohet".3 Pastaj, kur ai u ul të rrinte në malin e Ullinjve, dishepujt e vet iu afruan mënjanë dhe i thanë: "Na thuaj, kur do të ndodhin këto gjëra? Dhe cila do të jetë shenja e ardhjes sate dhe e mbarimit të botës?".....6 Atëherë do të dëgjoni të flitet për lufta dhe për ushtima luftash; ruhuni të mos shqetësoheni, sepse të gjitha këto duhet të ndodhin, por ende mbarimi nuk do të ketë ardhur.7 Do të ngrihet, pra, popull kundër populli dhe mbretëri kundër mbretërie; do të ketë zi buke, murtajë dhe tërmete në vende të ndryshme....8 Por të gjitha këto gjëra do të jenë vetëm fillimi i dhembjeve të lindjes.14 Dhe ky ungjill i mbretërisë do të predikohet në gjithë botën si një dëshmi për gjithë kombet, dhe atëherë do të vijë mbarimi".15 "Kur të shihni, pra, neverinë e shkretimit, që është parathënë nga profeti Danieli, që ka zënë vend në vendin e shenjtë (kush lexon le ta kuptojë),(Mateu 24/1-15)_


Shenja për të cilën Jezusi foli është shkatarrimi i tempulllit  dhe përndjekja e besimtarëve.
 Më vonë Palestinën e pushtuan romakët dhe zelotët pjesëtarë i një sekti hebraik u rebeluan dhe romakët në vitin 70 e dogjën tempullin e dytë të çifutëve.Zelotët e vazhduan rezistencën deri në vitin 74 porse më kot romakët paganë i rrethuan në ndërtesën Masada dhe i vranë.Pikërisht këtu e kishte fjalën dhe Jezusi kur tha kur të shikoni Neverinë e Shkretimit e cila simbolizon Romën.

Po këtë gjë e thotë dhe Pali tek letra e Korintësave.Megjithëse ky verset tregon se bibla është shkruar mbas shumë viteve duke treguar dhe për ngjarjen e vrasjes së njerzve nga Shkatarruesi romakët paganë e cila ka ndodhur në vitet 70-80.

_8 Dhe të mos kurvërojmë, ashtu si kurvëruan disa nga ata edhe ranë të vdekur në një ditë njëzet e tre mijë.9 Dhe të mos e tundojmë Krishtin, ashtu si e tunduan disa nga ata dhe u vranë nga gjarpërinjtë.10 Dhe mos u ankoni, ashtu si u ankuan disa nga ata, dhe u vranë nga shkatërruesi. 11 Dhe të gjitha këto gjëra u ndodhën atyre si shëmbull, dhe janë shkruar për paralajmërimin tonë, për ne që jemi në mbarim të epokës. (1 Korintesave 10/8-11)_
Jezusi profetizoi për atë që ka thënë Danieli

_15 "Kur të shihni, pra, neverinë e shkretimit, që është parathënë nga profeti Danieli, që ka zënë vend në vendin e shenjtë (kush lexon le ta kuptojë),(Mateu 24/15)_

Cfarë tha Danieli dhe cfarë profetizoi ai për shenjat e fillimit dhe mbarimit të botës.

_24 Shtatëdhjetë javë janë caktuar për popullin tënd dhe për qytetin tënd të shenjtë, për të t'i dhënë fund shkeljes, për t'i dhënë fund mëkatit, për të shlyer paudhësinë, për të sjellë një drejtësi të përjetshme, për të vulosur vegimin dhe profecinë, për të vajosur vendin shumë të shenjtë.25 Prandaj dije dhe kuptoje se, që kur ka dalë urdhri të restaurohet dhe të rindërtohet Jeruzalemi deri te Mesia, princi, do të duhen shtatë javë dhe gjashtëdhjetë e dy javë të tjera; ai do të ndërtohet përsëri me sheshe dhe me ledhe, por në kohëra plot ankth.26 Mbas gjashtëdhjetë e dy javëve Mesia do të ngrihet në qiell dhe askush nuk do të jetë me të. Dhe populli i një princi që do të vijë ka për të shkatërruar qytetin dhe shenjtëroren; fundi i tij do të vijë me një përmbytje, dhe deri në mbarim të luftës janë dekretuar shkatërrime.27 Ai do të lidhë gjithashtu një besëlidhje me shumë njerëz për një javë, por në mes të javës do t'i japë fund flijimit dhe blatimit; dhe mbi krahët e veprimeve të neveritshme do të vijë një shkatërrues, deri sa shkatërrimi i plotë, që është dekretuar, do të bjerë mbi shkatërruesin".(Daniel 9/24-27)_ 

Në këtë profeci flitet nga koha e Danielit deri tek ardhja e Mesisë Jezusit, për të mbaruar(vulosur) profetët nga populli hebre (_sepse profecia do ti jepet një populli tjetër shiko (Daniel 2/44-45) .(Daniel 7-22) .(Mateu 21/33-46)_ dhe pastaj ardhja e princit romak Shkatarruesit që do të shkatarrojnë tempullin.Kjo pikërisht ndodhi rreth viteve 70-74.Romakët nën udhëheqjen e Titit e shkatarruan tempullin.Titi u ndaloi ushtarëve të digjnin tempullin por për të marrë arin ato nuk iu bindën dhe filluan ta shkrijnë. Ari i rënë në gurët e tempulli i detyroi romakët të hiqnin dhe gurët e mëdhenj dhe i shkërmoqnin skurse thotë Jezusi.

_Tani kur Jezusi doli nga tempulli dhe po largohej, dishepujt e tij iu afruan për t'i treguar ndërtesat e tempullit.Por Jezusi u tha atyre: "A nuk i shikoni ju të gjitha këto? Në të vërtetë po ju them se këtu nuk do të mbetet asnjë gur mbi gur që nuk do të rrënohet". (Mateu  24/1-2)_

_Vazhdon Danieli dhe thotë_

_dhe deri në mbarim të luftës janë dekretuar shkatërrime. Ai do të lidhë gjithashtu një besëlidhje me shumë njerëz për një javë, por në mes të javës do t'i japë fund flijimit dhe blatimit; dhe mbi krahët e veprimeve të neveritshme do të vijë një shkatërrues, deri sa shkatërrimi i plotë, që është dekretuar, do të bjerë mbi shkatërruesin".(Daniel 9/26-27)_

Kjo ndodhi kur Romakët hynë në juruzalem dhe i vranë banorët që gjendeshin rreth tij sikurse profetizon Zakaria dhe Jezusi më poshtë:

_Ja, po vjen dita e Zotit; plaçka jote e luftës do të ndahet në mes teje. Unë do t'i mbledh të gjitha kombet për të luftuar kundër Jeruzalemit; qyteti do të pushtohet, shtëpitë do të plaçkiten dhe gratë do të dhunohen. Gjysma e qytetit do të shkojë në robëri, por ata që do të mbeten nga populli nuk do të shfarosen nga qyteti. (Zakaria  14/1-2)_

_22 Sepse ato janë ditë të hakmarrjes, që të përmbushen të gjitha ato gjëra që janë shkruar.
23 Mjerë gratë shtatzëna dhe ato që mëndin në ato ditë, sepse do të ketë mjerim të madh në vend dhe mëri mbi këtë popull.24 Dhe ata do të bien nga tehu i shpatës, do t'i çojnë robër ndër të gjitha kombet, dhe Jeruzalemin do ta shkelin paganët, derisa të plotësohen kohët e paganëve".(Luka 21/22-24)_

*Kapitullimi i perandorisë pagane romake*

Mirëpo Danieli profetizon dhe kapitullimin e romakëve sic thotë dhe Jezusi _derisa të plotësohen kohët e paganëve_.

_2 Danieli, pra, filloi të thotë: "Unë shikoj në vegimin tim, natën, dhe ja, katër erërat e qiellit tronditnin Detin e Madh,3 dhe katër kafshë të mëdha po dilnin nga deti, njera ndryshe nga tjetra.4 E para i ngjante një luani dhe kishte krahë shqiponje. Unë shikoja deri sa ia shkulën krahët, pastaj e ngritën nga toka e vunë të qëndrojë drejt mbi dy këmbët e veta si një njeri dhe iu dha një zemër njeriu.5 Dhe ja një kafshë tjetër, e dyta, që i ngjante një ariu; ngrihej mbi një krah dhe kishte tri brinjë në gojë, midis dhëmbëve, dhe i thanë: "Çohu, ha shumë mish".6 Mbas kësaj unë shikoja, dhe ja një tjetër që i ngjante një leopardi, dhe që kishte katër fletë shpendi mbi kurrizin e vet; kafsha kishte katër koka dhe iu dha sundimi.
7 Mbas kësaj, unë shikoja në vegime nate, dhe ja një kafshë e katërt e llahtarshme, e tmerrshme, jashtëzakonisht e fuqishme; kishte dhëmbë të mëdha prej hekuri; hante, thërrmonte dhe shtypte kusurin me këmbë; ishte ndryshe nga të gjitha kafshët e mëparshme dhe kishte dhjetë brirë.
8 Isha duke vërejtur brirët, kur ja, midis tyre filloi të dalë një bri tjetër i vogël, para të cilit tre nga brirët e parë u shkulën; dhe ja, në atë bri ishin disa sy që i përngjanin syve të njeriut dhe një gojë që thoshte gjëra të mëdha.9 Unë vazhdova të shikoj deri sa u vendosën fronet dhe i Lashti i ditëve u ul. Veshja e tij ishte e bardhë si bora, flokët e kokës së tij ishin si leshi i pastër; froni i tij ishte si flokët e zjarrit dhe rrotat e tij si zjarr përvëlues.10 Një lumë zjarri rridhte, duke dalë nga prania e tij; mijëra e mijëra njerëz i shërbenin dhe mori dhe mori qëndronin përpara tij. Gjykimi u bë dhe librat u hapën.
11 Atëherë unë shikova për shkak të fjalëve të mëdha që briri thoshte; shikova deri sa u vra kafsha, dhe trupi i saj u shkatërrua dhe u hodh në zjarr për t'u djegur.12 Sa për kafshët e tjera, u hoq sundimi i tyre por iu lejua atyre një zgjatje e jetës për një periudhë të caktuar kohe.13 Unë shikoja disa vegime nate, dhe ja mbi retë e qiellit po vinte dikush që i ngjante një Biri njeriu; ai arriti deri te i Lashti i ditëve dhe iu afrua atij.14 Atij iu dha sundimi, lavdia dhe mbretëria, me qëllim që gjithë popujt, kombet dhe gjuhët t'i shërbenin; sundimi i tij është një sundim i përjetshëm që nuk do të kalojë, dhe mbretëria e tij është një mbretëri që nuk do shkatërrohet kurrë".
15 "Sa për mua, Danielin, fryma ime mbeti e brengosur në mbështjellën e trupit dhe vegimet e mendjes sime më turbulluan.16 Iu afrova njërit nga ata që ishin aty afër dhe e pyeta mbi të vërtetën që lidhej me tërë këtë punë; dhe ai më foli dhe më bëri të njohur interpretimin e atyre gjërave:
17 "Këto kafshë të mëdha, që janë katër, përfaqësojnë katër mbretër që do të dalin nga toka;
18 pastaj shenjtorët e Shumë të Lartit do të marrin mbretërinë dhe do ta zotërojnë përjetë, në përjetësi".19 Atëherë dëshirova të mësoj të vërtetën lidhur me kafshën e katërt, që ishte ndryshe nga të gjitha të tjerat dhe jashtëzakonisht e tmerrshme, me dhëmbë prej hekuri dhe me thonj prej bronzi, që hante, thërrmonte dhe shkelte me këmbë kusurin,20 dhe lidhur me dhjetë brirët që kishte mbi kokë, dhe lidhur me bririn tjetër që i dilte dhe para të cilit kishin rënë tre brirë, domethënë briri që kishte sy dhe gojë për të thënë gjëra të mëdha dhe që dukej më i madh se brirët e tjerë.21 Unë shikoja dhe po ky bri bënte luftë kundër shenjtorëve dhe i mundte,22 deri sa arriti i Lashti i ditëve dhe iu dha e drejta shenjtorëve të Shumë të Lartit, dhe erdhi koha në të cilën shenjtorët zotëruan mbretërinë.
23 Dhe ai më foli kështu: "Kafsha e katërt do të jetë një mbretëri e katërt mbi tokë, që do të jetë ndryshe nga të gjitha mbretëritë e tjera, dhe do të hajë tërë tokën, do ta shkelë dhe do ta thërrmojë.
24 Dhjetë brirët janë dhjetë mbretër që do të dalin nga kjo mbretëri; mbas tyre do të dalë një tjetër, që do të jetë ndryshe nga të mëparshmit dhe do të rrëzojë tre mbretër.25 Ai do të shqiptojë fjalë kundër Shumë të Lartit, do të përndjekë shenjtorët e Shumë të Lartit me qëllim që t'i shfarosë dhe do të mendojë të ndryshojë kohërat dhe ligjin; shenjtorët do të bien në duart e tij për një farë kohe, disa kohë dhe për gjysmën e një kohe.26 Pastaj do të bëhet gjyqi dhe do t'i hiqet sundimi, i cili do të asgjësohet dhe do të shkatërrohet përjetë.27 Pastaj mbretëria, sundimi dhe madhështia e mbretërive nën të gjithë qiejt do t'i jepen popullit të shenjtorëve të Më të Lartit; mbretëria e tij është një mbretëri e përjetshme, dhe të gjitha zotërimet do t'i shërbejnë dhe do t'i binden atij".(Daniel 7/2-27)_

Katër kafshët që profetizoi Danieli janë katër mbretëritë e kohërave me të mëdha nga koha e Danielit deri në kohën e romakëve ose më saktë Jezusit.

_1)_ _E para i ngjante një luani dhe kishte krahë shqiponje.(Daniel 7/4)_

Luani përfaqëson Babiloninë.Krahët e shqiponjës simbolizojnë shpejtësinë e pushtimeve.

_2)_ _E dyta, që i ngjante një ariu, ngrihej mbi një krah dhe kishte tri brinjë në gojë, midis dhëmbëve,.(Daniel 7/5)_

Ariu Simbolizon Medo-Persënë.Pjesa e Persisë Mori rëndësi të madhe.Tri brinjët që mbante në Gojë mund të përfaqësojnë tri pjesët e perandorisë Babilonase që u plakcitën nga medët dhe persët nën Kirin, Babiloninë në lindje, Egjiptin në Jug dhe Mbretërinë e Lidias në Azinë e vogël(Pjesa perëndimit të Turqisë së sotme)

_3)_ _E treta i ngjante një leopardi, dhe që kishte katër fletë shpendi mbi kurrizin e vet; kafsha kishte katër koka dhe iu dha sundimi.(Daniel 7/6)_

Leopardi është figura e Greqisë.Katër fletët prej shpendi tregojnë për shtrirjen e menjëhershme dhe me shpejtësi të perandorisë greke brenda 13 vjetësh.Aleksandri pushtoi botën duke marshuar nga nga perëdnimi në lindje e deri në indi.Me katër kokat e Leopardit tregojnë ndarjen e perandorisë në katër pjesë nga gjeneralët e Aleksandrit pas vdekjes së tij.Perandoria u nda në katër pjesë Egjipti, Siro-Babilonia, Azia e vogël dhe Greqia.

_4)_ _Një kafshë e katërt e llahtarshme, e tmerrshme, jashtëzakonisht e fuqishme; kishte dhëmbë të mëdha prej hekuri; hante, thërrmonte dhe shtypte kusurin me këmbë; ishte ndryshe nga të gjitha kafshët e mëparshme dhe kishte dhjetë brirë. 19 Atëherë dëshirova të mësoj të vërtetën lidhur me kafshën e katërt, që ishte ndryshe nga të gjitha të tjerat dhe jashtëzakonisht e tmerrshme, me dhëmbë prej hekuri dhe me thonj prej bronzi, që hante, thërrmonte dhe shkelte me këmbë kusurin (Daniel 7/7)_

Kafsha e katërt e fuqishme dhe ndryshe nga të tjerat dhe shkatarrimtare ishte Perandoria Romake që do të pësontë atë greke

*Perandoritë që profetizoi Danieli janë këto*.

1)Kafsha e parë simbolizon Mbretëria kelte(Babilonia) me Mbret Nabukadentsari 630-562 p.e.s.
2)Kafsha e dytë simbolizon mbretërinë e Medo-Perse me mbret  Darin dhe Kirin i cili i shkatarroi keltët dhe ka sunduar gjatë viteve 550-529 p.e.s
3)Kafsha e tretë simbolizon mbretërinë Greke, Leka i madh.Ka sunduar gjatë viteve 336-323 p.e.s
4)Kafsha e katërt simbolizion Mbretërinë Romake dhe me dhjetë mbretërit e saj kryesorë e cila ndahet në dy pjesë në atë Romake te perëndimit me qendër Romën dhe në atë të lindjes së Bizantit me qendër Konstandinopojën.


Do ndalemi tek mbretëria romake jo sepse mbretëritë e tjera nuk përbëjnë rëndësi në histori porse mbretëria romake është pjesë e temës që po trajtojmë.
Danieli e profetizoi këtë mbretëri me dhëmbë të mëdha hekuri për të treguar fuqinë e saj që pushtoi pothuajse pjesën më të madhe të botës. Ajo kishte shumë fuqi dhe shumë mbretër pasi koha e jetëgjatësisë së saj ishte shumë e gjatë dhe komplotet e mbretërve me njëri tjetrin ishin shumë të shpeshtë.

_ Isha duke vërejtur brirët, kur ja, midis tyre filloi të dalë një bri tjetër i vogël, para të cilit tre nga brirët e parë u shkulën(Danieli 7/8)_

Danieli profetizon se perandoria romake do ndahej në dy pjesë në atë të Romake dhe bizantine duke i përshkruar me dhëmbë hekuri dhe thonj bronxi.Dhëmbët e hekurit simbolizojnë fuqinë dhe origjinën e kësaj mbretërie ndërsa thonjtë e bronxit simbolizojnë fundin e mbretërisë e cila do përfundojë me qytetërim bizantin(grek).

_Atëherë dëshirova të mësoj të vërtetën lidhurme kafshën e katërt, që ishte ndryshe nga të gjitha të tjerat dhe jashtëzakonisht e tmerrshme, me dhëmbë prej hekuri dhe me thonj prej bronzi, që hante, thërrmonte dhe shkelte me këmbë kusurin,(Daniel 7/19)_

Këtë gjë e vërtëton dhe ëndërra e tjetër që shpjegoi Danieli mbretit Nobokodonosor.

_31 Ti ishe duke shikuar, o mbret, dhe ja një figurë e madhe; kjo figurë e stërmadhe, me një shkëlqim të jashtëzakonshëm, ngrihej para teje me një pamje të tmerrshme.32 Koka e kësaj figure ishte prej ari të kulluar, gjoksi i saj dhe krahët e saj ishin prej argjendi, barku i saj dhe kofshët e saj prej bronzi,
33 këmbët e saj prej hekuri, këmbët e saj pjesërisht prej hekuri dhe pjesërisht prej argjile.
34 Ndërsa po shikoje, një gur u shkëput, por jo nga dora e njeriut, dhe goditi figurën në këmbët e saj prej hekuri dhe argjile dhe i copëtoi.35 Atëherë hekuri, argjila, bronzi, argjendi dhe ari u copëtuan bashkë dhe u bënë si kope byku në lëmë gjatë verës; era i mori me vete dhe nuk u gjet më asnjë gjurmë e tyre. Por guri që kishte goditur figurën u bë një mal i madh, që mbushi tërë tokën.36 Kjo është ëndrra; tani do të japim interpretimin përpara mbretit.37 Ti, o mbret, je mbreti i mbretërve, sepse Perëndia i qiellit të ka dhënë mbretërinë, pushtetin, forcën dhe lavdinë.38 Ngado që të banojnë bijtë e njerëzve, kafshët e fushës dhe shpendët e qiellit, ai i ka lënë në duart e tua dhe të ka bërë të sundosh mbi gjithë ata. Ti je koka e artë.
39 Mbas teje do të dalë një mbretëri tjetër, më e vogël, më e ulët nga jotja; pastaj një mbretëri tjetër prej bronzi, që do të sundojë mbi gjithë dheun.40 Mbretëria e katërt do të jetë e fortë si hekuri, sepse hekuri copëton dhe thërrmon çdo gjë; ashtu si hekuri që copëton, kjo mbretëri do t'i copëtojë dhe do t'i thërrmojë tërë këto mbretëri.41 Siç e pe, këmbët dhe gishtërinjtë ishin pjesërisht prej argjile poçari dhe pjesërisht prej hekuri, kështu kjo mbretëri do të ndahet; megjithatë, ajo do të ketë fortësinë e hekurit, sepse ti ke parë hekurin të përzier me argjilë të butë.42 Dhe ashtu si gishtërinjtë e këmbëve ishin pjesërisht prej hekuri dhe pjesërisht prej argjile, kështu ajo mbretëri do të jetë pjesërisht e fortë dhe pjesërisht e brishtë.43 Siç e pe hekurin të përzier me argjilën e butë, ata do të përzihen nga fara njerëzore, por nuk do të bashkohen njeri me tjetrin, pikërisht ashtu si hekuri nuk amalgamohet me argjilën.44 Në kohën e këtyre mbretërve, Perëndia i qiellit do të nxjerrë një mbretëri, që nuk do të shkatërrohet kurrë; kjo mbretëri nuk do t'i lihet një populli tjetër, por do të copëtojë dhe do të asgjësojë tërë këto mbretëri, dhe do të ekzistojë përjetë,45 pikërisht ashtu siç e pe gurin të shkëputet nga mali, jo nga dora e njeriut, për të copëtuar hekurin, bronzin, argjilën, argjendin dhe arin. Perëndia i madh i ka bërë të njohur mbretit atë që ka për të ndodhur tani e tutje. Endrra është e vërtetë dhe interpretimi i saj është i sigurt".(Daniel 2/31-45)_

*Figura përfaqësonte katër fuqitë pagane që do të ushtronin sundimin botëror deri në ardhjen e mbretërisë monoteiste të Zotit.*

_1)_ _E para  Koka e kësaj figure ishte prej ari të kulluar, ".(Daniel 2/32)_

Kjo ishte Babilonia.Prandaj Danieli i tha *Koka e artë je ti*

_2)_ _E dyta gjoksi i saj dhe krahët e saj ishin prej argjendi, (Daniel 2/32)_

Kjo ishte Perandoria Perse dhe krahët simbolizojnë njëri medët tjetri persët.

_3)_ _E treta barku i saj dhe kofshët e saj prej bronzi.(Daniel 2/32)_

Mbretëria e tretë ishte mbretëria Greke.

_4)_ _E katërta këmbët e saj prej hekuri, këmbët e saj pjesërisht prej hekuri dhe pjesërisht prej argjile.(Daniel 2/33)_

Mbretëria e katërt ishte perandoria romake.Dy këmbët tregojnë për ndarjen e saj dhe hekuri dhe argjila simbolizojnë fuqizimin dhe dobësimin e saj.


*Atëherë sipas Danielit ëndërra kishte këto kuptime*

1)Koka e artë simbolizon mbreterinë Kelte Babilonia me mbretin Nabukadentsari 630-562 p.k *(Ti je koka e artë)*_ (Daniel 2/38)_
2)Gjoksi dhe krahët prej argjendi simbolizon mbretëria Medo-Perse Korrigjoje i cili i shkatarroi keltët dhe ka sunduar gjatë viteve 550-529 p.k
3) Barku i saj dhe kofshët e saj prej bronzi simbolizon mbreterinë Greke të Lekës së madh.Ka sunduar gjatë viteve 336-323 p.k
4) Këmbët e saj prej hekuri, këmbët e saj pjesërisht prej hekuri dhe pjesërisht prej argjile simbolizon mbretërinë Romake e cila u nda në dy pjesë në perëndimore me qendër Romën dhe atë lindore me qendër Konstandinopojën.Hekuri simbolizon se nje pjesë e saj do jetë e fortë ndërsa pjesa tjetër e dobët dhe drejt dobësimit.

Të gjitha këto perandori Pagane u shkatarruan dhe përvec shpjegimit të Danielit duke i përmbledhur të katra mbretëritë në një ëndërr Danieli profetizoi dhe shkatarrimin e tyre vec e vec në librin e tij.
Shkatarrimin e Babilonisë ai e profetizoi me pemën e rrënuar dhe dorën që shkruan në mur tek kapitulli 4 dhe 5.Shkatarrimin e Persisë ai e profetizoi me zënëkën e Dashit me Cjapin tek Kapitulli 8/1-8
Shkatarrimin e perandorise greke të Aleksandrit tek kapitulli 11/4-35 ndërsa perandorinë Romake e ka vecuar në profecitë e tij në fund të librit dhe më qartë e paraqet në dy ëndërrat e tij me katër kafshët.

Kurse me Neverinë e Shkretimit  që Jezusi citoi prej Danielit simbolizohet mbretëria Romake e paganizmit.

_"Kur të shihni, pra, neverinë e shkretimit, që është parathënë nga profeti Danieli, që ka zënë vend në vendin e shenjtë,(Mateu 24/15)_

 Ndarja e saj në dy pjesë Perëndim-Lindje në ëndërrën e parë të Danielit *me dhëmbë prej hekuri dhe me thonj prej bronzi* _(Daniel 7-19)_

Ndarja e saj në dy pjesë në ëndërrën e dytëtë Danielit* Siç e pe, këmbët dhe gishtërinjtë ishin pjesërisht prej argjile poçari dhe pjesërisht prej hekuri, kështu kjo mbretëri do të ndahet; megjithatë, ajo do të ketë fortësinë e hekurit, Dhe ashtu si gishtërinjtë e këmbëve ishin pjesërisht prej hekuri dhe pjesërisht prej argjile, kështu ajo mbretëri do të jetë pjesërisht e fortë dhe pjesërisht e brishtë*_(Daniel 2/_41-_42)_

*Pikërisht në ëndërrën e parë Danieli profetizon dhe për perandorin Konstandin edhe komplotet e tij.*

_19 Atëherë dëshirova të mësoj të vërtetën lidhur me kafshën e katërt, që ishte ndryshe nga të gjitha të tjerat dhe jashtëzakonisht e tmerrshme, me dhëmbë prej hekuri dhe me thonj prej bronzi, që hante, thërrmonte dhe shkelte me këmbë kusurin,20 dhe lidhur me dhjetë brirët që kishte mbi kokë, dhe lidhur me bririn tjetër që i dilte dhe para të cilit kishin rënë tre brirë, domethënë briri që kishte sy dhe gojë për të thënë gjëra të mëdha dhe që dukej më i madh se brirët e tjerë.21 Unë shikoja dhe po ky bri bënte luftë kundër shenjtorëve dhe i mundte,22 deri sa arriti i Lashti i ditëve dhe iu dha e drejta shenjtorëve të Shumë të Lartit, dhe erdhi koha në të cilën shenjtorët zotëruan mbretërinë.23 Dhe ai më foli kështu: "Kafsha e katërt do të jetë një mbretëri e katërt mbi tokë, që do të jetë ndryshe nga të gjitha mbretëritë e tjera, dhe do të hajë tërë tokën, do ta shkelë dhe do ta thërrmojë.24 Dhjetë brirët janë dhjetë mbretër që do të dalin nga kjo mbretëri; mbas tyre do të dalë një tjetër, që do të jetë ndryshe nga të mëparshmit dhe do të rrëzojë tre mbretër.25 Ai do të shqiptojë fjalë kundër Shumë të Lartit, do të përndjekë shenjtorët e Shumë të Lartit me qëllim që t'i shfarosë dhe do të mendojë të ndryshojë kohërat dhe ligjin; shenjtorët do të bien në duart e tij për një farë kohe, disa kohë dhe për gjysmën e një kohe.26 Pastaj do të bëhet gjyqi dhe do t'i hiqet sundimi, i cili do të asgjësohet dhe do të shkatërrohet përjetë.27 Pastaj mbretëria, sundimi dhe madhështia e mbretërive nën të gjithë qiejt do t'i jepen popullit të shenjtorëve të Më të Lartit; mbretëria e tij është një mbretëri e përjetshme, dhe të gjitha zotërimet do t'i shërbejnë dhe do t'i binden atij".(Daniel 7/19-27)_

Në ëndërrën Danieli profetizon perandorin romak Konstandin i cili rrëzoi tre perandorë të tjerë*,(shëno emrat)* dhe pas kësaj ky mbret Romak bënte luftë kundër shenjtorëve.Dihet qartë lufta që Konstandini filloi kundër besimtarëve unitarianë që besonin Jezusin si profet dhe jo si Zot apo bir të Zotit.Konstandini i përndoqi dhe i internoi dhe kishat e tyre ua dha trinitarëve.Ky Perandor sipas ëndërrës do fliste kundër Zotit duke blafsemuar, do të përndiqte besimtarët monoteistë do të ndryshonte ligjin dhe kohën dhe mbretëria e tij do ti vij fundi kur të paraqitej I LASHTI I DITËVE 

*Ai do të shqiptojë fjalë kundër Shumë të Lartit*_, do të përndjekë shenjtorët e Shumë të Lartit me qëllim që t'i shfarosë dhe do të mendojë të ndryshojë kohërat dhe ligjin; shenjtorët do të bien në duart e tij për një farë kohe, disa kohë dhe për gjysmën e një kohe.(Daniel 7-25)_

A nuk ishtë Konstandini në këshillin e Nikeas në vitin 325 e.s që vendosi për dogmën se Zoti është tre, i përbërë nga tre qënie.Duke vendosur  se Jezusi ishte gjysëm njeri gjysëm perëndi duke futur brenda mësimeve biblike filozofinë dhe mitologjitë pagane greke.A nuk ishte kjo blafsemia ose fjalët që ai shqiptoi kundër Shumë të Lartit(Zotit).Nëse deri në atë kohë shpalljet hyjnore ishin të ndara nga mësimet pagane, Konstandini i bashkoi të dyja duke e humbur monoteizmin tek feja e krishterë.
Sipas ëndërrës ky perandor do ndryshojë kohërat dhe ligjin.
A nuk u ndryshua dita e shtunë si ditë pushimi me ditën e dielë për kristianët.Dita e dielë ishte festë pagane që i atribohej perëndive greke.A nuk është kjo një ndryshim kohe.A nuk u ndryshua ligji judaik duke futur duart në bibël dhe duke thënë se njerzit skanë nevojë për ligj por shpengohen me anë të besimit.A nuk pijnë priftërinjtë verë dhe hajnë mish derri dhe bëjnë figura, shëmbëlltyra dhe ikona kur këto janë ndaluar në ligjin biblik.A nuk filloi ti veproi këto perandori Konstandin ? Dhe nuk mund të jetë askush nga perandorët romakë paganë i cili erdhi mbas shumë perandorëve të tjerë përvec perandorit Konstandin mbas të cilit u nda dhe perandoria romake në dy pjesë në atë të lindjes dhe atë të perëndimit.

*Ardhja e Profetit Muhamed a.s për rrëzimin e mbretërive Pagane.*

Pastaj Danieli profetizoi se mbas ndarjes së kësaj mbretërie  do të vijë një profet që do ti jap fund mbretërive të idhujtarisë.

_Deri sa arriti i Lashti i ditëve dhe iu dha e drejta shenjtorëve të Shumë të Lartit, dhe erdhi koha në të cilën shenjtorët zotëruan mbretërinë.(Daniel 7-22)_

Kush është ky _i lashti i ditëve_.Nuk është askush tjetër përvec Muhamedit a.s, vulës së profetëve dhe shpalljeve hyjnore i cili do ti jepte fund këtyre perandorive pagane për të ndërtuar perandorinë e Zotit.
Për këtë profetizoi dhe Jezusi.Sikurse Malakia profetizoi për ardhjen e Elia(Gjon Pagëzorit) dhe profetit mbas tij tek (Malakia 3/1-2) dhe (Malaki 4/5) kështu dhe Jezusi bën të njëjtën gjë.Profetizon për ardhjen e profetit mbas tij Muhamedit a.s.

_Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem, që i vret profetët dhe i vret me gurë ata që të janë dërguar! Sa herë kam dashur t'i mbledh bijtë e tu ashtu si i mbledh klloçka zogjtë e vet nën krahë, por ju nuk deshët! Ja, shtëpia juaj po ju lihet e shkretë. Sepse unë po ju them, se tash e tutje nuk do të më shihni më deri sa të thoni: "I bekuar qoftë ai që vjen në emër të Zotit!"'. (Mateu 23/37-39)"_

*Kush do të ishte Ai i bekuar që do vinte me fjalën Bismilah pra Në Emër të Zotit .Padyshim do të ishte Muhamedi a.s që Jezusi profetizoi për të, si plotësim të shenjave për ardhjen e tij prapë në këtë botë duke thënë:*

_15 "Nëse më doni, zbatoni urdhërimet e mia.16 Dhe unë do t'i lutem Zotit dhe Ai do t'ju japë një Ngushëllues tjetër, që do të qëndrojë përgjithmonë me ju,17 Frymën e së Vërtetës, që bota nuk mund ta marrë, sepse nuk e sheh dhe nuk e njeh; por ju e njihni, sepse qëndron me ju dhe do të jetë në ju.18 Nuk do t'ju lë bonjakë, do të kthehem te ju.25 Ju kam thënë këto gjëra, ndërkaq jam me ju;_
_26 por Ngushëlluesi, Fryma e vërtetës, që Zoti do ta dërgojë në emrin tim, do t'ju mësojë çdo gjë dhe do t'ju kujtojë të gjitha këto që ju thashë.27 Unë po ju lë Paqen(Islamin), po ju jap Paqen time: unë po jua jap, po jo si e jep bota; zemra juaj mos u trondittë dhe mos u frikësoftë.28 Ju keni dëgjuar që ju thashë: "Unë po shkoj dhe do të kthehem te ju". Po të më donit, do të gëzoheshit sepse unë thashë: "Po shkoj tek Zoti"; sepse Zoti është më i madh se unë.29 Dhe jua kam thënë tani, para se të ndodhë, që, kur të ndodhë, të besoni.30 Nuk do të flas më gjatë me ju, sepse po vjen princi i kësaj bote dhe ai nuk ka asgjë në mua;(Gjoni 14/15-30)_

_Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim.Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua; për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Zoti dhe nuk do të më shihni më; për gjykim, sepse princi i kësaj bote është gjykuars.
Kam edhe shumë gjëra të tjera për t'ju thënë, por ato ende ju nuk mund t'i mbani. Por, kur të vijë ai, Fryma e së vërtetës, ai do t'ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë, sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t'ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë.Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t'jua kumtojë. Të gjitha gjërat që ka Zotii janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes dhe do t'jua kumtojë. Pas pak nuk do të më shihni më; e përsëri një kohë e shkurtër e do të më shihni, sepse unë po shkoj tek Zoti".. (Gjoni 16/7-16)_

Pra Jezusi foli se midis kohës së ngritjes së tij në qiell dhe ardhjes së tij në këtë botë do të vij një profet që Jezusi e quan në Shqip Ngushëllues, Greqisht Parakletos dhe në hebraisht Ahmad. Jezusi na tregon se cfarë do të bëjë ky profet. Ai do të sjellë drejtësi, gjykim sepse është princi i kësaj botë që do të vendosë Mbretërinë e Zotit .Është pikërisht ky princ i për të cilin profetizon dhe Danieli në shpjegimet e ëndërrës së tij që do të godasë dhe do të shkatarrojë perandorinë Romake duke ndërtuar një herë e përgjithmonë mbretërinë e Zotit në tokë ku mbretëron monoteizmi dhe zbatohen me përpikmëri ligjet e Tij.Ja se cthotë Danieli.


_Në kohën e këtyre mbretërve(romakë), Perëndia i qiellit do të nxjerrë një mbretëri, që nuk do të shkatërrohet kurrë; kjo mbretëri nuk do t'i lihet një populli tjetër, por do të copëtojë dhe do të asgjësojë tërë këto mbretëri, dhe do të ekzistojë përjetë,pikërisht ashtu siç e pe gurin të shkëputet nga mali, jo nga dora e njeriut, për të copëtuar hekurin, bronzin, argjilën, argjendin dhe arin. Perëndia i madh i ka bërë të njohur mbretit atë që ka për të ndodhur tani e tutje. Endrra është e vërtetë dhe interpretimi i saj është i sigurt".(Daniel 2/44-45)_ 

Po këtë gurë e përmend edhe Jezusi kur profetizon kundër hebrejve dhe largimin e shpalljeve hyjnore nga mesi i tyre për tiu dhënë një kombi tjetër.

_Prandaj po ju them se juve do tu hiqet mbretëria e Përëndisë dhe do ti jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.Dhe ai që do të bierë në këtë gurë do të bëhet copë copë; dhe ai mbi të cilin do të bierë ai do të jetë i thërmuar.Dhe krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë, kur dëgjuan shëmbëlltyrën e tij, e kuptuan se po fliste për ata.(Mateu 21/33-46)_ 

Ashtu sic thote ai te Osea _Unë do ta quaj popullin tim atë që ska qenë populli im dhe të dashur atë të mosdashurin.(Romaket 9/25)_

Po kështu dhe në ëndërrën e profetizimit të Konstandinit Danieli tregon për daljen e kësaj mbretërie.

*21 Unë shikoja dhe po ky bri bënte luftë kundër shenjtorëve dhe i mundte,*_22 deri sa arriti i Lashti i ditëve dhe iu dha e drejta shenjtorëve të Shumë të Lartit, dhe erdhi koha në të cilën shenjtorët zotëruan mbretërinë 26 Pastaj do të bëhet gjyqi dhe do t'i hiqet sundimi(Konstandinit), i cili do të asgjësohet dhe do të shkatërrohet përjetë.27 Pastaj mbretëria, sundimi dhe madhështia e mbretërive nën të gjithë qiejt do t'i jepen popullit të shenjtorëve të Më të Lartit; mbretëria e tij është një mbretëri e përjetshme, dhe të gjitha zotërimet do t'i shërbejnë dhe do t'i binden atij".(Daniel 7/21-27)_

Mbaron profetizimi i Danielit dhe Jezusit (paqa e Zotit qoftë mbi ta)për shkatarrimin e këtyre mbretërive pagane dhe ardhjen e Mbretërisë së Zotit me fenë e pastër Islame e cila nga dita e themelimit e deri në ditën e fundit  do jetë mbretëri e besimit në një Zot të vetëm dhe e zbatimit me përpikmëri të ligjeve të Tij Hyjnore në vendin e saj të shenjtë Mekë dhe Medinën të ndodhura në Arabi.

Sikurse  e përmned bibla tek zbulesa se Satanai, Dexhali (Antikrishti)  Gogu dhe Magogu(Xhuxh Maxhuxhët shiko syren Kehf)  nuk hyjnë dot në Mekë dhe Medinë.

_Dhe kur të kryhen të një mijë vjetët, Satani do të zgjidhet nga burgu i tij, dhe do të dalë të mashtrojë kombet që janë në të katër anët e dheut, Gogun e Magogun, që t'i mbledhë ata për luftë; numri i tyre do të jetë si rëra e detit. Dhe ata do të lëvizin në të gjithë sipërfaqen e dheut dhe do ta rrethojnë fushën e shenjtorëve_ 
*(Mekë) dhe qytetin e dashur (Medinën)*_. Por nga qielli do të zbresë zjarr, i dërguar nga Perëndia, dhe do t'i përpijë.(Zbulesa 20/8-9)_


Ashtu sikurse bibla nuk i tregon ngjarjet në të gjitha periudhat kohore.E fillon me lindjen e Jezusit dhe shkëputet në tregimet e tij të moshës madhore, duke lënë një boshlluk të madh midis këtyre kohërave po ashtu ajo na përcjell mesazhin se mbas largimit të Jezusit dhe ardhjes së Muhamedit a.s dhe mbas vazhdimit të kohës dhe lënies boshlluk të fenomeneve dhe ngjarjeve që do ndodhin në vijim e lidh historinë e profetizimeve të saj me ardhjen e dytë të Jezusit për të cilën do të paraqesim shenjat e kësaj ardhje dhe ngjarjet që do të ndodhin në vazhdim.

Sic e përmendëm dhe më lart Jezusi nuk do rikthehej në këtë botë pa ardhur profeti Muhamed a.s Ngushëlluesi, pa u vendosur mbretëria hyjnore e cila do të shkatarronte mbretëritë pagane dhe pa zbritur libri i shenjtë i cili do të ripërtërinte të gjitha historitë e profetëve dhe do ti pastrontë mësimet hyjnore nga ndërhyrjet e Konstandinit, Palit apofilozofive dhe mitologjive greko-romake.
Bibla na tregon se Jezusi do të rrijë në qiell deri në ardhjen e Kuranit dhe profetit Muhamed a.s dhe mbas kalimit të një kohe Jezusi do të kthehet në tokë.

_Dhe Ai(Zoti) do të dërgojë Jezu Krishtin që ju ishte predikuar më parë juve, të cilin qielli duhet ta mbajë deri në kohën e ripërtëritjes të të gjitha gjërave, për të cilën Perëndia ka folur nëpërmjet gojës së gjithë profetëve të tij të shenjtë, që nga fillimi i botës.(Veprat 3/20-21)_

Zoti do të sjellë Kuranin për të ripërtërirë të gjitha shpalljet hyjnore që kanë folur profetët.Edhe pse Jezusi donte tu shpjegonte hebrejve të gjitha ligjet ai nuk mundi ta realizoi.

_Dhe, duke zënë fill nga Moisiu dhe nga gjithë profetët, ai u shpjegoi atyre në të gjitha Shkrimet gjërat që i takonin atij.(Luka 24/27)_

Sepse Hebrejtë e kishin ndryshuar shpalljet

*"Kështu ju e keni bërë të pavleshme Fjalën e Perëndisë për shkak të traditës suaj*_" !.(Mateu 15/6)_

Dhe se mbas largimit të Jezusit në qiell fjalët e tij dhe veprat e tij nuk u shkruan kurrë të gjitha përvec se u shkruan me ndryshime.

_Jezusi bëri edhe shumë shenja të tjera në prezencën e dishepujve të tij, të cilat nuk janë shkruar në këtë libër (Gjoni 20/30)_


Pasi libri i krishterëve kishte ndryshuar nga duart e njerzve, dhe jo vetëm ndryshuar por dhe manipuluar nga mësimet që Jezusi predikonte si zbatimi i ligjeve hyjnore dhe adhurimin i një Zoti të vetëm . (Për më shumë shiko temën Ndryshimi i biblës nga njerzit)


Pra ardhja e Jezusit nga qielli do të ndodhë mbas ripërtëritjes së gjërave nga Kurani famëlartë.
Jezusi do të vijë për ti treguar kristianëve që ai nuk është Zoti dhe për të luftuar hebrejtë të cilët janë nën udhëheqjen e antikrishtit në atë kohë.

_për të bërë gjyqin kundër të gjithëve dhe për të bindur të gjithë të pabesët në mes tyre për të gjitha veprat e paudhësisë dhe për të gjitha fjalët fyese që mëkatarët e pabesë folën kundër tij".(Juda1/15)_


*Rënditja e shenjave të tjera para ardhjes së Jezusit.*

Mirëpo Jezusi nuk foli vetëm për fillimin e dhimbjeve të lindjes por dhe për fundin e saj.

_27 Sepse, si vetëtima që del nga lindja dhe flakëron deri në perëndim, kështu do të jetë ardhja e Birit të njeriut.28 Sepse ku të ketë kërma, aty do të mblidhen shqiponjat".29 "Tani, fill pas pikëllimit të atyre ditëve, dielli do të erret dhe hëna nuk do të japë dritën e vet, yjet do të bien nga qielli dhe fuqitë e qiellore do të tronditen.30 Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.
31 Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.32 Tani mësoni nga fiku këtë shëmbëlltyrë: kur tashmë degët e tij njomësohen dhe nxjerrin gjethet, ta dini se vera është afër._
_Kështu dhe ju kur ti shikoni se po ndodhin këto ta dini se mbretëria e Perëndisë është afër. 33 Kështu edhe ju, kur t'i shihni të gjitha këto gjëra, ta dini se ai është afër, madje te dera (Luka 21/31-32) (Mateu 24/33)_


Në momentin e mbarimit të shenjave, Jezusi i lidh shëmbëlltyrat e tij me disa ngjarje.

 *1)Përhapja e Islamit në perëndim dhe fillimi i luftës lindje-perëndim*
* 2)Ardhja e Birit të Njeriut*
* 3)Dërgimi i ëngjëjve për të korrur me tinguj të fuqishëm të ligtë*
* 4)Dalja e gjetheve të fikut.*
* 5)Riformimin e Mbretërisë së Zotit*

*1)Përhapja e Islamit në perëndim dhe fillimi i luftës lindje-perëndim*

_27 Sepse, si vetëtima që del nga lindja dhe flakëron deri në perëndim, kështu do të jetë ardhja e Birit të njeriut.28 Sepse ku të ketë kërma, aty do të mblidhen shqiponjat".
29 "Tani, fill pas pikëllimit të atyre ditëve, dielli do të erret dhe hëna nuk do të japë dritën e vet, yjet do të bien nga qielli dhe fuqitë e qiellore do të tronditen.30 Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi (Mateu 21/27)_




Fjala *si vetëtima që del nga lindja dhe flakëron deri në perëndim* tregon për përhapjen fesë  Islame e cila doli nga lindja dhe do të flakërojë në perëndim.Kjo vëtëtimë sigurisht që është Islami(Paqa) ose përsosmëria e ligjeve hyjnore dhe nuk ka mundësi të jetë krishtërimi sepse krishtërimi ka me qindra shekuj që ka hyrë në perëndim dhe  ardhja e Jezusit nuk ka ndodhur. Në kohën e sotme jemi para faktit të përhapjes së Islamit në perëndim biles dhe me ritme të shpejta, shenjë e cila tregon për vërtetësinë e faktit se Vëtëtima është Islami.Këtë e mbështet dhe verseti i mëposhtëm i cili thotë *Sepse ku të ketë kërma, aty do të mblidhen shqiponj*at tregon për degjenerimin (prostuticionin, homoseksualizmin etj) e botës perëndimore duke e krahasuar atë me kërmat.Shenjë tjetër e cila tregon për ardhjen e Jezusit janë luftrat e shumta,. Mbas fillimit të përhapjes së Islamit në perëndim do të iniciohet një luftë e ashpër saqë nga kjo luftë do tronditen *fuqitë qiellore* ose më saktë fuqitë botërore.Të gjitha kombet do jenë në zinë e të vrarëve të kësaj lufte deri në ardhjen e birit të njeriut, Jezusit .Lufta e përmendur në këto fragmente përmendet dhe tek zbulesa.Në kohët e kësaj lufte do të vijë Jezusi me anë të një reje sikurse thuhet në bibël *atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut.*

*2)Ardhja e Birit të Njeriut*

Ardhja e Jezusit 

*do ta shohin* *Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.(Mateu 24/30)

*
_Pastaj i tha: "Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po ju them se tash e tutje ju do të shihni qiellin e hapur dhe engjëjt e Perëndisë duke u ngjitur dhe duke zbritur mbi Birin e njeriut".(Gjoni 1/51)_

Në disa pjesë biblike tregohet se Jezusi do ti vijë me anë të reve

_Madje unë po ju them se në të ardhmen ju do ta shihni Birin e njeriut duke ndënjur në të djathtën e Pushtetit, dhe duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit".(Mateu 26/64)_

_Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe. Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.Tani mësoni nga fiku këtë shëmbëlltyrë: kur tashmë degët e tij njomësohen dhe nxjerrin gjethet, ta dini se vera është afër.Kështu dhe ju kur ti shikoni se po ndodhin këto ta dini se mbretëria e Perëndisë është afër. 33 Kështu edhe ju, kur t'i shihni të gjitha këto gjëra, ta dini se ai është afër, madje te dera (Luka 21/30-32)_

Ardhja e Birit të njeriut ose ardhja e Jezusit tregon se Jezusi nuk është Zot as bir i Zotit porse Bir i Njeriut dhe nuk është e pranueshme për Jezusin emërtimi i tij me emërtim jashtë kontekstit të tij njerzor.Këto janë vetëm shpifje dhe emërtime të pavleshme nga njerzit që ia atribuan Jezusit ndryshe nga termi që ai foli për vetveten. Ardhja e Jezusit në këtë botë për herë të dytë është një nga ngjarjet më të rëndësishme të historisë njerzore.Jezusi bashkë me ëngjëjt do bëjnë korrjen e të ligëve të botës.

_Pastaj pashë një re të bardhë, dhe ja, mbi re po rrinte i ulur një i ngjashëm me një Bir njeriu, i cili kishte mbi krye një kurorë të artë dhe në dorë një drapër të mprehtë.Një engjëll tjetër doli nga tempulli, duke i thirrur me zë të madh atij që ulej mbi re: "Vër dorë mbi drapërin tënd dhe korr, sepse ora e të korrurit ka ardhur dhe të korrat e dheut janë pjekur".16 Atëherë ai që ulej mbi re e lëshoi drapërin e tij mbi tokë dhe dheu u korr._ (Zbulesa 14/14-16)


*Biri i njeriut*_ do të dërgojë engjëjt e vet dhe ata do të mbledhin nga mbretëria e tij gjithë skandalet dhe ata që bëjnë paudhësi,dhe do t'i hedhin në furrën e zjarrit. Atje do të ketë qarje dhe kërcëllim dhëmbësh.(Mateu 13/41-42)_

_ Prandaj edhe ju jini gati, sepse Biri i njeriut do të vijë në atë orë kur ju nuk mendoni". ... zotëria e këtij shërbëtori do të vijë në atë ditë kur ai nuk e pret dhe në atë orë kur ai nuk e di;  do ta ndëshkojë rëndë dhe do t'i rezervojë fatin e hipokritëve(Hebrejve). Atje do të jetë e qara dhe kërcëllim dhëmbësh".(Mateu 24/44,50-51)_

_Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.(Mateu 24/30-31)_

*3)Dërgimi i ëngjëjve për të korrur me tinguj të fuqishëm, të ligtë*

_30 Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.(Luka 21/30-32)_

_Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.
Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.(Mateu 24/30-31)_

_Dhe ai duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: ``Ai që mbjell farën e mirë është Biri i njeriut.Ara është bota, fara e mirë janë bijtë e mbretërisë dhe egjra janë bijtë e të ligut, dhe armiku që e ka mbjellë është djalli ndërsa korrja është fundi i botës dhe korrësit janë engjëjt. Ashtu si mblidhet egjra dhe digjet në zjarr, kështu, do të ndodhë në mbarimin e botës. Biri i njeriut do të dërgojë engjëjt e vet dhe ata do të mbledhin nga mbretëria e tij gjithë skandalet dhe ata që bëjnë paudhësi,dhe do t`i hedhin në furrën e zjarrit. Atje do të ketë qarje dhe kërcëllim dhëmbësh.(Mateu 13/37-42 )_

_Janë pikërisht këto ëngjëj që paraqiten tek Zbulesa._

_Pastaj një engjëll tjetër doli nga tempulli që është në qiell, duke mbajtur dhe ai një drapër të mprehtë. Dhe një engjëll tjetër, që kishte pushtet mbi zjarrin, doli nga altari dhe i thirri me zë të madhe atij që kishte drapërin e mprehtë, duke thënë: "Vëre në punë drapërin tënd të mprehtë dhe vil bistakët e vreshtit të dheut, sepse rrushi i tyre është pjekur". Atëherë engjëlli e lëshoi drapërin e tij mbi tokë dhe voli vreshtin e dheut dhe hodhi rrushin në vozën e madhe të zemërimit të Perëndisë.20 Dhe voza u shtrydh jashtë qytetit dhe nga voza doli gjak deri te frerët e kuajve, për njëmijë e gjashtëqind stade. (Zbulesa 14/17-20)_

*4)Dalja e gjetheve të fikut.*

_Jezusi thotë: Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.
 Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.Tani mësoni nga fiku këtë shëmbëlltyrë: kur tashmë degët e tij njomësohen dhe nxjerrin gjethet, ta dini se vera është afër.Kështu dhe ju kur ti shikoni se po ndodhin këto ta dini se mbretëria e Perëndisë është afër.  Kështu edhe ju, kur t'i shihni të gjitha këto gjëra, ta dini se ai është afër, madje te dera (Luka 21/30-33)_


Shëmbëlltyra e fikut ka të bëjë me popullin hebre. Njomësia e tij ka kuptimin e ngritjes së hebrejve dhe formimin e shtetit të tyre.Kjo është shenjë e afrimit të ardhjes së Jezusit i cili do ti gjykojë dhe dënojë për të gjithë padrejtësitë, dhe kundërshtimet ndaj Zotit.Shëmbëlltyra e fikut përmendet mbas daljes së tij nga tempulli të cilën hebrejtë e patën kthyer në treg dhe Jezusi për ti mallkuar popullin hebre për shkak të mosndjekjes së rrugës së tij përdori shëmbëlltyrën e fikut... .

_Dhe gjatë rrugës pa një fik dhe iu afrua, por nuk gjeti asgjë përveç gjetheve; dhe i tha: "Mos u lidhtë më kurrë fryt prej teje përjetë!". Dhe fiku u tha menjëherë.(Mateu 21/19)_

Në versetin e tek _(Mateu 21/19)_ ai tregon për tharjen e gjetheve të fikhut ndërsa në vërsetin tek _(Luka 21/30-33_) tregon se kur gjethet do të njomësohen atëherë kjo është shenjë e ardhjes së tij për ti dënuar popullin hebre sic thuhet tek Juda.

_Për të bërë gjyqin kundër të gjithëve dhe për të bindur të gjithë të pabesët në mes tyre për të gjitha veprat e paudhësisë dhe për të gjitha fjalët fyese që mëkatarët e pabesë folën kundër tij".(Juda1/15)_ 

_Ashtu si gjethet e pyllit kur vera është e gjelbër kur në perëndim moritë me flamujt e tyre shfaqen ashtu si gjethet e pyllit kur vjeshta fryn moritë të nesërmen thahen dhe shpërndahen sepse ëngjëlli i vdekjes i hap krahët e tij në shakullinë dhe lëshon frymë në fytyrën e armikut ndërsa kalon dhe sytë e të gjyrmuve dyllosen për vdekje ngrijnë dhe zemrat e tyre tash të rënduara pushuan përgjithmonë.Xhorxh Gordon, Lord Bajroni (37:36 The literature of England, an Anthology and history fq 726_

Fiku si shëmmbëltyrë përmendet dhe në vende të tjera që tregon për popullin hebre_._

_Sepse një komb i fortë dhe i panumërt ka dalë kundër vendit tim. Dhëmbët e tij janë dhëmbë luani, dhe ka stërdhëmbë luaneshe. Ka shkatërruar hardhinë time, e ka bërë copë-copë fikun tim, ia ka hequr lëvoren krejt dhe e ka hedhur tutje; degët e tij kanë mbetur të bardha.(Joeli 1/6-7)_

_  "Unë gjeta Izraelin si rrushi në shkretëtirë, pashë etërit tuaj si fiqtë e parë mbi një fik të ri.(Osea 9/10)_

_Tërë fortesat e tua do të jenë si druri i fikut me fiq të parë; po t'i shkundësh, bien në gojë të atij që i ha.(Nahumi 3/12)_

Pikërisht kjo shpjegohet dhe me shumë pjesë të biblës kur Jezusi simbolizon mosndjekjen e tij si profet me pemën që nuk jep fryt dhe thahet.

_ Çdo degë që nuk jep fryt në mua, ai e heq; kurse çdo degë që jep fryt, ai e krasit që të japë edhe më shumë fryt. Ju tashmë jeni të pastër, për shkak të fjalës që ju kumtova. Qëndroni në mua dhe unë do të qëndroj në ju; sikurse dega nuk mund të japë fryt nga vetja, po qe se nuk qëndron në hardhi, ashtu as ju, nëse nuk qëndroni në mua. Unë jam hardhia, ju jeni dega; kush qëndron në mua dhe unë në të, jep shumë fryt, sepse pa mua nuk mund të bëni asgjë. Në qoftë se ndokush nuk qëndron në mua, hidhet jashtë si dega dhe thahet; pastaj i mbledhin, i hedhin në zjarr dhe digjen.(Gjoni  15/2-6)_

*Tharja e fikhut tregon se populli hebre nuk mund të japë më fryte prandaj dhe Jezusi i mallkoi.*

_Prandaj po ju them se juve(hebrejve) do tu hiqet mbretëria e Përëndisë dhe do ti jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.(Mateu 21/33)_

Këtë e profetizojnë dhe profeti i Zotit, Jeremia.


_ Do t'i shfaros me siguri", thotë Zoti. "Nuk do të ketë më rrush te hardhia as fiq te fiku dhe gjethet do të fishken. Edhe gjërat që u kam dhënë do t'u hiqen".(Jeremia 8/13)_

Gjon pagëzori i thotë hebrejve.

_Por ai, kur pa se shumë farisenj dhe saducenj po vinin për t`u pagëzuar tek ai, u tha atyre:Pjellë nepërkash, kush ju ka mësuar t`i arratiseni zemërimit që po vjen?Jepni pra fryte të denja të pendesës!
Dhe mos t`ju shkojë mendja të thoni me vete: "Ne kemi Abrahamin për atë"; sepse unë po ju them se Perëndia mund të nxjerrë bij të Abrahamit edhe prej këtyre gurëve. Dhe tashmë sëpata është në rrënjën e drurëve; çdo dru, pra, që nuk jep fryt të mirë, do të pritet dhe do të hidhet në zjarr.(Mateu 3/7-10)_

*Të njëjtën gjë i thotë dhe Jezusi .*

_Ose bëjeni të mirë pemën dhe fryti i saj do të jetë i mirë, ose bëjeni të keqe pemën dhe fryti i saj do të jetë i keq; sepse pema njihet nga fryti. O pjellë nepërkash! Si mund të flisni mirë, kur jeni të këqij? Sepse ç`ka zemra qet goja.(Mateu 12/33-34)_

Gjithashtu në përmendjen e shëmbëlltyrës së fikut se rënia e gjetheve të tij tregon dënim prej Zotit përmendet dhe shëmbëlltyra e vreshtit e cila simbolizon popullin hebre dhe dënimin ndaj tij.

_Tërë ushtria e qiellit do të zhduket, qiejtë do të mblidhen rrotull si një libër, por tërë ushtria e tyre do të bjerë, ashtu si bie gjethi nga vreshti, si bie një fryt i fishkur nga fiku.(Isaia 34/4)_

*5)Formimin e Mbretërisë së Zotit*

 _Kështu dhe ju kur ti shikoni se po ndodhin këto ta dini se mbretëria e Perëndisë është afër. 33 Kështu edhe ju, kur t'i shihni të gjitha këto gjëra, ta dini se ai është afër, madje te dera (Luka 21/31-33) (Mateu 24/33)_

Mbretëria e Zotit konsiderohet një shtet i cili gjykon dhe vepron me ligjet e Zotit të shpallura profetëve.
Padyshim që kjo mbretëri u formua në kohën e Profetit Muhamed a.s dhe për këtë dëshmon dhe ajeti biblik:

*do tu hiqet(hebrejve) mbretëria e Përëndisë dhe do ti jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt*_.( Mateu 21/33)_

Gjithashtu dhe ëndërra e Danielit e thotë këtë.
_Në kohën e këtyre mbretërve(Romakë), Perëndia i qiellit do të nxjerrë një mbretëri, që nuk do të shkatërrohet kurrë; kjo mbretëri nuk do t'i lihet një populli tjetër, por do të copëtojë dhe do të asgjësojë tërë këto mbretëri , dhe do të ekzistojë përjetë.(Daniel 2/31-44)_

_Deri sa arriti i Lashti i ditëve dhe iu dha e drejta shenjtorëve të Shumë të Lartit, dhe erdhi koha në të cilën shenjtorët zotëruan mbretërinë  Pastaj do të bëhet gjyqi dhe do t'i hiqet sundimi i cili do të asgjësohet dhe do të shkatërrohet përjetë. Pastaj mbretëria, sundimi dhe madhështia e mbretërive nën të gjithë qiejt do t'i jepen popullit të shenjtorëve të Më të Lartit; mbretëria e tij është një mbretëri e përjetshme, dhe të gjitha zotërimet do t'i shërbejnë dhe do t'i binden atij".(Daniel 7/22-27)_


Këtë e vërtëton dhe Jezusi kur flet për Ngushulluesin profetin tjetër mbas tij.

_Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim.Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua; për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Zoti dhe nuk do të më shihni më; për gjykim, sepse princi i kësaj bote është gjykuars.(Gjoni 16/7-16)_

_  por Ngushëlluesi, Fryma e vërtetës, që Zoti do ta dërgojë në emrin tim, do t'ju mësojë çdo gjë dhe do t'ju kujtojë të gjitha këto që ju thashë. Unë po ju lë Paqen(Islamin), po ju jap Paqen time: unë po jua jap, po jo si e jep bota; zemra juaj mos u trondittë dhe mos u frikësoftë.28 Ju keni dëgjuar që ju thashë: "Unë po shkoj dhe do të kthehem te ju". ..Nuk do të flas më gjatë me ju, sepse po vjen princi i kësaj bote dhe ai nuk ka asgjë në mua. (Gjoni 14/26-28,30)_

Kjo ishte formimi i mbretërisë së Zotit në kohën e profetit Muhamed .a.s megjithëse u shtri nga lindja në perëndim nga veriu në jug  do të ketë dhe një riformim i cili nuk do të jetë vetëm për disa vende ose kombësi por do të përmbledhë të gjithë vendet e botës pa asnjë përjashtim dhe kjo do të ndodhë me ardhjen e dytë të Jezusit.Kjo për shkakun se Mbretëria me ligjet hyjnore do të ekzistojë në Arabi porse nga luftrat vendet e tjera islame nuk do të jenë pjesë e kësaj mbretërie.Prandaj me ardhjen e Jezusit të tërë shtetet  do bashkohen me qendër në Arabi për të vendosur mbretërinë e Zotit që bibla e quan juruzalemi i ri.

_ Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira. Dhe ai që lindi nga shërbëtorja lindi sipas mishit, por ai që lindi nga e lira lindi për hir të premtimit. Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari. Dhe Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme ...(Galatsve 4/22-25)

_
Pra këto ishin të pesta profecitë e Jezusit 

1)Përhapja e Islamit në perëndim dhe fillimi i luftës lindje-perëndim.
2)Ardhja e Birit të Njeriut.
3)Dërgimi i ëngjëjve për të korrur me tinguj të fuqishëm të ligtë(hebrejtë).
4)Dalja e gjetheve të fikut. (Formimi dhe lulëzimi i shtetit hebre)
5)Formimin e Mbretërisë së Zotit.

Mund të përmblidhen dhe mund të sqarohen se përfundimi i tyre është i njëjtë.

Bir i njeriut do të dërgohet që bashkë me ëngjëjt të bëjnë korrien e fundit të fryteve të këqij të botës.

Këtë e vërtëtojnë shumë versete biblike

_Dhe ai duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: ``Ai që mbjell farën e mirë është Biri i njeriut. Ara është bota, fara e mirë janë bijtë e mbretërisë dhe egjra janë bijtë e të ligut, dhe armiku që e ka mbjellë është djalli, ndërsa korrja është fundi i botës dhe korrësit janë engjëjt. Ashtu si mblidhet egjra dhe digjet në zjarr, kështu, do të ndodhë në mbarimin e botës. Biri i njeriut do të dërgojë engjëjt e vet dhe ata do të mbledhin nga mbretëria e tij gjithë skandalet dhe ata që bëjnë paudhësi,dhe do t`i hedhin në furrën e zjarrit. Atje do të ketë qarje dhe kërcëllim dhëmbësh.(Mateu 13/37-42 )_

_Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe. Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.(Mateu 24/30-31)_

Engjëjt vijnë me urdhërin e Zotit i cili i ka vënë në dispozicion dhe për të ndihmuar Birin e njeriun Jezusin.Tek zbulesa tregohet se cfarë do të ndodhte kur Engjëjt do ti binin borive.

_Edhe kur ai hapi vulën e shtatë, në qiell u bë heshtje për rreth gjysmë orë. Dhe unë i pashë të shtatë engjëjt që qëndrojnë përpara Perëndisë, dhe atyre u dha shtatë bori. Pastaj erdhi një engjëll tjetër që kishte një temianicë ari dhe ndaloi pranë altarit; dhe iu dha shumë erë e këndshme që t'ua shtonte lutjeve të të gjithë shenjtorëve mbi altarin prej ari që ishte përpara fronit.(vendos foton e Mekami Ibrahim)_
_Pastaj enjëlli mori temianicën, e mbushi nga zjarri i altarit dhe e hodhi mbi dhe; dhe u bënë zëra, bubullima, vetima dhe një tërmet.6 Dhe të shtatë engjëjt që kishin të shtatë boritë u bënë gati t'i bien borisë..( Zbulesa 8/1-6)_

Për arsye kohore dhe shkurtimi po i përmendim disa pjesë të biblës të cilët flet për veprimet e ëngjëjve.
Nga Zbulesa 8 zbulesa 9-11 tregon për varfërinë, sëmundjet, vështirsitë dhe dënimet që do të vijnë nga Zoti në tokë për shkak të gabimeve të njerzve dhe që do të ndodhin para luftrave .Ato do të jenë tre luftra të mëdha.Kapituj biblikë edhe pse janë në rënditje mund të tregojnë për ngjarje të ndryshme që mund të ndodhin dhe në të njëjtën kohe.

Para se të vijë Jezusi do të ketë disa shenja të cilat ëngjëjt do ti kryejnë me urdhërin e Zotit.

Ndodhia e Luftës së parë(Mund të jetë Afganistani)

_1 Dhe i pesti engjëll i ra borisë, dhe unë pashë një yll që ra nga qielli përmbi tokë; dhe atij iu dha çelësi i pusit të humnerës7 Dhe pamja e karkalecave u përngjante kuajve të gatitur për luftë; dhe mbi kokat e tyre kishin si kurora prej ari dhe fytyrat e tyre ishin si fytyra njerëzish.8 Dhe kishin flokë si flokë grash; dhe dhëmbët e tyre ishin si dhëmbë luanësh.9 Dhe kishin parzmore si parzmore hekuri, dhe ushtima e krahëve të tyre ishte si ushtima i shumë qerrëve dhe kuajve që rendin në luftim.10 Dhe kishin bishtra që u ngjanin akrepave dhe me thumb në bishtrat e tyre: në të cilat qëndronte fuqia të dëmtonin njerëzit për pesë muaj.11 Dhe për mbret përmbi ta kishin engjëllin e humnerës, emri e tij në hebraisht është Abadon dhe në greqisht emrin e ka Apolion.....12 Mjerimi i parë kaloi(Lufta e parë); ja, po vijnë edhe dy mjerime(Dy luftra} ) paskësaj.(Zbulesa 8/1,7-12)_

Ndodhia e luftës së dytë do të jetë në Irak në të cilin gjendet Lumi Eufrat.Do të jetë Luftë e madhe dhe do të vriten shumë njerëz.

_13 Dhe i gjashti engjëll i ra borisë, dhe dëgjova një zë nga të katër brirët e altarit të artë që është përpara Perëndisë,14 që i thoshte engjëllit të gjashtë që kishte borinë: "Zgjidh të katër engjëjt që janë të lidhur në Lumin e madh, Eufratin".15 Atëherë të katër engjëjt, që ishin përgatitur për atë orë, ditë, muaj dhe vit, u zgjidhën që të vrasin të tretën pjesë të njerëzve.16 Dhe numri i ushtarëve të kalorësisë ishte dyqind milion: dhe unë e dëgjova numrin e tyre 17 Dhe kështu unë pashë në vegim kuajt dhe ata që i kalëronin; ata kishin parzmore ngjyrë zjarri, hiacinti dhe squfuri; dhe kokat e kuajve ishin si koka luanësh dhe nga gojët e tyre dilte zjarr, tym dhe squfur.18 Nga këto të tri plagë u vra e treta e njerëzve, nga zjarri e nga tymi e nga squfuri, që dilnin nga gojët e tyre.19 Sepse pushteti i tyre në fakt ishte në gojën e tyre dhe në bishtrat e tyre; sepse bishtrat e tyre ishin të ngjashëm me gjarpërinj, që kanë koka dhe me anë të tyre dëmtonin. (Zbulesa  9/13-19)_

Kjo ishte luftra e dytë prej të cilës u vranë miliona njerëz.Gjithashtu në këtë pjesë mund të tregohet për mjetet e luftës duke i simbolizuar me kokat e kuajve ishin si koka luanësh dhe nga goja e tyre dilte zjarr dhe squfur, tym etj tregon për artileritë dhe mjetet ushtarake që do të përdoreshin në atë kohë. 
Përhapja e Islamit dhe mësimeve të librit të shenjtë Kuranit në të gjithë botën dhe kombet.Ai do të jetë i ëmbël në dëgjim por i vështirë në praktikim në atë kohë për shkak të sprovave kundrejt besimtarëve.Ai e hidhëron barkun sepse Barku përfaqsën epshet, urinë, tahmanë dhe se Kurani i obligon njerzve agjërimin dhe largimin nga cështjet e panevojshme materialiste.Barku përfaqëson materien tek njeriu.Ky libër do të profetizohej për të gjithë kombet dhe mbretërit .

_1 Pastaj pashë një engjëll tjetër të fuqishëm që zbriste nga qielli, i mbështjellë në një re dhe me ylber mbi krye; dhe fytyra e tij ishte si diell dhe këmbët e tij si shtylla zjarri.2 Ai kishte në dorë një libërth të hapur dhe vuri këmbën e tij të djathtë mbi det dhe të majtin mbi dhe,3 dhe thirri me zë të madh si një luan që vrumbullon; dhe, si bërtiti, të shtatë bubullima bënë të dëgjohej ushtima e tyre.4 Dhe kur të shtatë bubullimat bënë të dëgjohej ushtima e tyre, u gatita të shkruaj, por dëgjova një zë nga qielli që më thoshte: "Vulosi gjërat që thonin të shtatë bubullimat dhe mos i shkruaj".5 Atëherë engjëlli që unë pashë që rrinte në këmbë mbi det e mbi dhe, ngriti dorën e djathtë drejt qiellit,6 dhe bëri be për atë që rron në shekuj të shekujve, që krijoi qiellin dhe gjërat që janë në të, tokën dhe gjërat që janë në të, detin dhe gjërat që janë në të, se nuk do të vonohet më.7 por në ditët kur engjëlli i shtatë të bëjë të dëgjohet zëri i tij, kur ai t'i bjerë borisë do të zbatohet misteri i Perëndisë, ashtu si ai e ua shpalli shërbëtorëve të tij, profetëve.8 Dhe zëri që kisha dëgjuar nga qielli më foli përsëri dhe tha: "Shko, merr libërthin e hapur që ndodhet në dorën e engjëllit që rri mbi det e mbi dhe".9 Dhe shkova tek engjëlli dhe i thashë: "Më jep libërthin". Dhe ai më tha: "Merre dhe gllabëroje atë dhe ai do ta hidhërojë të brëndëshmet e tua, por në gojën tënde do të jetë i ëmbël si mjaltë".10 Dhe e mora libërthin nga dora e engjëllit, dhe si e gllabërova; dhe ishte në gojën time i ëmbël si mjaltë; dhe, mbasi e gllabërova, barku im u hidhërua.11 Dhe ai më tha: "Të duhet përsëri të profetizosh mbi shumë popuj, kombe, gjuhë dhe mbretër".(Zbulesa 10/1-11)_


*Dalja e dy dëshmitarëve ose e dy besimtarëve të thjeshtë që janë njerzit më të dashur të Zotit në atë kohë, ato do të jenë të veshur keq mirëpo një bishë që simbolizon një perandori në atë kohë do ti luftojë ato njerzit e tjerë do të gëzohen me vrasjen e tyre porse mbas vrasjes së tyre do të vijë një tërmet i madh që do të vrasë shumë njerëz dhe njerzit do të frikësohen.* 

_1 Dhe m'u dha një kallam që i ngjante një shufre. Dhe engjëlli duke qëndruar në këmbë tha: "Çohu dhe mat tempullin e Perëndisë, altarin dhe ata që adhurojnë atje,2 dhe oborrin që është jashtë tempullit lëre dhe mos e mat, sepse u është dhënë johebrenjve; dhe ata do ta shkelin qytetin e shenjtë për dyzet e dy muaj.3 Dhe unë do t'u jap të dy dëshmitarëve të mi për të profetizuar, dhe ata do të profetizojnë një mijë e dyqind e gjashtëdhjetë ditë, të veshur me thasë.4 Këta janë të dy drurët e ullirit dhe të dy shandanët që rrijnë përpara Perëndisë së dheut.5 Dhe, nëse ndokush dëshiron t'u bëjë keq atyre, nga goja e tyre del zjarr dhe i gllabëron armiqtë e tyre; dhe kushdo që dëshëron t'u bëjë keq atyre, në këtë mënyrë duhet vrarë.6 Ata kanë pushtet të mbyllin qiellin, që të mos bjerë shi në ditët e profecisë së tyre; ata kanë edhe pushtet mbi ujërat t'i kthejnë në gjak dhe për të goditur dheun me çdo plagë, sa herë të duan.7 Dhe kur ta kryejnë dëshminë e tyre, bisha që ngjitet nga humnera do të bëjë luftë kundër tyre, edhe do t'i mundë ata, dhe do t'i vrasë.8 Dhe kufomat e tyre do të dergjen në sheshin e qytetit të madh, i cili frymërisht quhet Sodomë dhe Egjipt, ku është desh kryqëzuar edhe Zotëria jonë.9 Dhe njerëz nga popuj, dhe fise, dhe gjuhë, dhe kombe do të shohin kufomat e tyre për tri ditë e gjysmë, dhe nuk do të lënë që kufomat e tyre të shtihen në varr.10 Dhe banorët e dheut do të ngazëllojnë për ata dhe do të bëjnë festë; dhe do t'i dërgojnë njeri tjetrit dhurata, sepse këta dy profetë i munduan ata që banojnë mbi dhe".11 Por mbas tri ditë e gjysmë, fryma e jetës që buron nga Perëndia hyri në ta; edhe qëndruan në këmbët e tyre, dhe një tmerr e madh ra mbi ata që i shikonin.12 Edhe dëgjuan një zë të madh nga qielli duke u thënë atyre: "Ngjituni këtu lart". Dhe u ngjitën në qiell në një re; dhe armiqtë e tyre i panë.13 Dhe në atë orë ra një tërmet i madh, dhe e dhjeta pjesë e qytetit u rrëzua, dhe në tërmet u vranë shtatë mijë njerëz; dhe të tjerët u tmerruan dhe i dhanë lavdi Perëndisë së qiellit. .(Zbulesa 11/1-13)_

Këto ishin pjesë të Luftës së dytë të cilën e përmendëm edhe më parë.* Mbas tërmetit ka ardhur koha e vendosjes së Halifatit ose mbretërisë së Zotit në tokë.Besimtarët bien ne sexhde duke lavdëruar Zotin për mrekullitë e tij duke u lutur për shpejtimin e ardhjes së mbretërisë së tij, për hakmarrjen kundrejt vrasjes së njerzve të pafajshëm që janë vrarë, atyre që besojnë në njëshmërinë e tij dhe që janë të vegjël në syrin e njerzve por të medhenj tek Zoti.Luten që të shkatarrohen ato që sjellin shkatarrime në tokë.*

*14 Mjerimi i dytë kaloi(Lufta e dytë), por ja, mjerimi i tretë do vijë së shpejti.*_15 Dhe engjëlli i shtatë i ra borisë dhe u bënë zëra të mëdhenj në qiell që thoshnin: "Mbretëritë e botës u bënë mbretëri të Zotit tonë dhe të Krishtit të tij, dhe ai do të mbretërojë në shekuj të shekujve".16 Atëherë të njëzet e katër pleqtë që rrinin përpara Perëndisë mbi fronet e tyre, ranë përmbys mbi fytyrat e veta dhe adhuruan Perëndinë,17 duke thënë: "Ne të falënderojmë, o Zot, Perëndi i Plotfuqishmi, që je, që ishe dhe që do të vish, sepse more në dorë pushtetin tënd të madh, dhe mbretëron.18 Kombet ishin zemëruar, por erdhi mëria jote, dhe erdhi koha që të gjykohen të vdekurit dhe t'u jepet paga shërbëtorëve të tu, profetëve, dhe shenjtorëve, dhe atyre që druajnë emrin tënd, të vegjëlve dhe të mëdhenjve, dhe të shkatërrosh ata që shkatërrojnë dheun".19 Atëherë u hap tempulli i Perëndisë në qiell dhe u duk arka e besëlidhjes së tij, dhe ndodhnin vetëtima, dhe zëra, dhe bubullima, dhe tërmet, dhe një rebesh i fortë breshëri.(Zbulesa 11/14-19)_


Lindja e një njeriu, (Mehdi-Isai) Mbretëria e tij tregohet qartë sepse gruaja e veshur me diellin dhe poshtë këmbëve të saj hëna dhe yjet tregon pushtet dhe mbretëri,përndjekja e tij nga një dragua që kishte dhjetë brirë (dhjetë shtete) dhe mbi kokat e tyre shtatë kurora bëhet fjalë për 7 vendet më të industrializuara të botës .Do të luftojë ky dragua me këtë person të lindur dhe do të humbasë luftën për shkak se Mikaeli dhe ëngjëjt e tij e ndihmojnë atë dhe besimtarët që janë me të.Vjen shpëtimi dhe mrekullia e Zotit mbi këtë njeri duke fituar me këtë perandori që simbolizohet më një dragua për të cilin do flasim më vonë.Lufta do jetë e ashpër saqë përmendet luftë deri në vdekje sepse ato janë të vetmit në atë kohë që i ruajnë adhurimet ndaj Zotit.Ato paditeshin ditë e natë nga ky dragua duke u bërë të këqinj në sytë e njerzve.Bërja e kësaj gruaje me krahë shqiponjë dhe shkuaraje në shkretëtirë tregon se fuqia e këtij njeriu do të jetë në lindje pranë shkretëtirës.


_1 Pastaj një shenjë e madhe u duk në qiell: një grua e veshur me diellin, dhe me hënën poshtë këmbëve të saj, dhe mbi krye të saj një kurorë me dymbëdhjetë yje.2 Ishte shtatzënë e bërtiste nga dhembjet dhe mundimet e lindjes.3 Dhe u duk një shenjë tjetër në qiell: dhe ja, një dragua i madh i kuq që kishte shtatë kokë dhe dhjetë brirë, dhe mbi kokat e tij kishte shtatë kurora.4 Dhe bishti i tij tërhiqte pas vetes të tretën pjesë te yjeve të qiellit dhe i hodhi mbi tokë. Dhe dragoi qëndroi përpara gruas që ishte gati për të lindur, për të gllabëruar birin e saj kur ta kishte lindur.5 Dhe ajo lindi një bir mashkull, i cili duhet të qeverisë gjithë kombet me skeptër të hekurt; dhe biri i saj u rrëmbye pranë Perëndisë dhe fronit të tij.6 Dhe gruaja iku në shkretëtirë, ku kishte vend të përgatitur nga Perëndia, që të ushqehet atje një mijë e dyqind e gjashtëdhjetë ditë.7 Edhe u bë luftë në qiell: Mikaeli dhe engjëjt e tij luftuan kundër dragoit; edhe dragoi dhe engjëjt e tij luftuan,8 por nuk fituan, e nuk u gjet më për ta vend në qiell.9 Kështu dragoi i madh, gjarpëri i lashtë, që është quajtur djall, edhe Satan, që mashtron gjithë dheun, u hodh mbi tokë; me të u hodhën edhe engjëjt e tij.10 Atëherë dëgjova një zë të madh në qiell që thoshte: "Tani arriti shpëtimi, fuqia dhe mbretëria e Perëndisë tonë, dhe pushteti i Krishtit të tij; sepse u hodh poshtë paditësi i vëllezërve tanë, ai që i padiste përpara Perëndisë tonë ditë e natë.11 Dhe ata e fituan atë me anë të gjakut të Qengjit, dhe me anë të fjalës së dëshmisë së tyre; dhe nuk e deshën jetën e tyre deri në vdekje.12 Prandaj gëzohuni, o qiej, dhe ju që rrini në ta. Mjerë ju banorë të tokës e të detit, sepse zbriti djalli drejt jush duke pasur zemërim të madh, duke ditur se ka pak kohë".13 Dhe, kur dragoi pa se u hodh për tokë, përndoqi gruan që lindi birin mashkull.14 Dhe iu dhanë gruas dy krahët e shqiponjës së madhe, që të fluturojë në shkretëtirë në vendin e saj, ku të ushqehet një kohë, disa kohë dhe gjysmën e një kohe, larg pranisë së gjarprit.15 Atëherë gjarpri qiti nga goja e tij ujë si një lumë prapa gruas, që atë ta merrte lumi,16 dhe toka e ndihmoi gruan, dhe toka hapi gojën e vet dhe përpiu lumin që dragoi kishte nxjerrë nga goja e vet.17 Dhe dragoi u zemërua kundër gruas dhe shkoi të bëjë luftë me të tjerët, pasardhjes së saj, të atyre që i ruajnë urdhërimet e Perëndisë dhe që kanë dëshminë e Jezu Krishtit.18 Dhe u ndala mbi rërën e detit. (Zbulesa  12/1-18)_

*Vazhdon tregimi biblik duke treguar se dragoi me dhjetë brirë dhe shtatë kurora tani është shëndërruar në një bishë me dhjetë brirë dhe shtatë krerë.**Në këtë Kohë Bibla tregon dhe për ardhjen e Jezusit i cili qëndron në Malin e Sionit.*

----------


## _Mersin_

*Riardhja e Jezusit në këtë botë në luftën e tretë!*

_1 Pastaj pashë Qengjin që rrinte në këmbë në mal të Sionit, dhe bashkë me të ishin njëqind e dyzet e katër mijë njerëz, që e kishin të shkruar mbi ballin e tyre emrin e tij dhe emrin e Zotit të tij.2 Dhe dëgjova pastaj një zë nga qielli si ushtima e shumë ujërave dhe si gjëmimi i një bubullime të madhe; dhe zëri që dëgjova ishte si ai i kitaristëve që u bien qesteve së tyre. 3 Ata këndonin një këngë të ri përpara fronit, përpara katër qenjeve të gjalla dhe përpara pleqve; dhe asnjë nuk mund ta mësonte kantikun përveç të njëqind e dyzet e katër mijëve, që ishin shpenguar nga toka. 4 Këta janë ata që nuk janë ndotur me femra; janë në fakt të virgjër. Këta janë ata që ndjekin Qengjit, kudo që të shkojë ai; këta u shpenguan ndër njerezit, që të jenë të parat fruta për Perëndinë dhe Qengjin.5 Edhe në gojë të tyre nuk u gjet gënjeshtër, sepse janë të paqortueshëm përpara fronit të Perëndisë. 6 Pastaj pashë një engjëll tjetër që fluturonte në mes të qiellit dhe që kishte ungjillin e përjetshëm, që t'ua predikojë banorëve të dheut dhe çdo kombi, dhe fisi, dhe gjuhe, dhe populli, 7 dhe thoshte me zë të madh: "Druani Perëndinë dhe i jepni lavdi, sepse ora e gjyqit të tij erdhi; adhuroni atë që bëri qiellin, dheun, detin dhe burimet e ujërave (Zbulesa 14/170)_

Në këtë vërset Biblik Jezusi përmendet me fjalën Qengji dhe Bir i Njeriut.Jezusi u emërtua Qengji dhe për këtë dëshmon dhe Gjoni.

_Dhe, duke i ngulur sytë mbi Jezusin që po kalonte, tha: "Ja Qengji i Perëndisë!"..(Gjoni1/36)_

_Bashkë me Jezusin do të jenë dhe muslimanët që bibla i cilëson së në kokat e tyre kanë Emrin e Zotit dhe emrin e profetit të tij.Gjithashtu biblana tregon për cilësitë e tyre të ndershme.Më pas një ëngjëll lajmëron për rënien e Babilonisë moderne.Babilonia Moderne është një perandori e cila i përngjan një bishe e cila përhap degjenrim në tokë.Rënia e saj është para se Jezusi të merret me hebrejtë.Le të shikojmë se si Bibla e përshkruan atë._

_8 Pastaj një tjetër ëngjëll shkoi pas tyre, duke thënë: "Ra, ra Babilona, qyteti i madh që u ka dhënë të pinë të gjithë kombeve verën e zemërimit të kurvërimit të saj". 9 Një engjëll i tretë shkoi pas tyre duke thënë me zë të madh: "Nëse ndokush adhuron bishën dhe figurën e saj dhe merr damkën mbi ballin e vet ose mbi dorën e vet, 10 do të pijë edhe ai nga vera e zemërimit të Perëndisë, që është derdhur e papërzier në kupën e zemërimit të tij dhe do të mundohet me zjarr e squfur përpara engjëjve të shenjtë dhe përpara Qengjit. 11 Dhe tymi i mundimit të tyre ngjitet në shekuj të shekujve, dhe nuk do të kenë prehje ditë e natë ata që adhurojnë bishën dhe figurën e saj dhe kushdo që merr damkën e emrit të saj". 12 Këtu është qëndrueshmëria e shenjtorëve; këtu janë ata që zbatojnë urdhërimet e Perëndisë dhe besimin e Jezusit. 13 Pastaj dëgjova nga qielli një zë që më thoshte: "Shkruaj: Lum të vdekurit që këtej e tutje vdesin në Zotin; po, thotë Fryma, që të prehen nga mundimet e tyre; dhe veprat e tyre t'i ndjekin".(Zbulesa 14/8-14)_


_Në këto versete biblike Babilonia përmendet si një shtet i madh i cili do të përhapë degjenerimin në të gjithë kombet u ka dhënë të pinë të gjithë kombeve verën e zemërimit të kurvërimit të saj.Ajo cilësohet si një bishë ose kafshë Nëse ndokush adhuron bishën dhe figurën e saj sepse kjo është simbolika biblike për të treguar perandoritë e mëdha pagane sikurse folëm tek ëndërrat e Danielit për perandoritë hershme të simbolizuara me emra kafshësh.Sipas biblës kjo bishë me emrin Babiloni do të adhurohet nga njerzit dhe se me ardhjen e Jezusit adhuruesit e saj nuk do të gjejnë prehje.Për cilësitë e kësaj Bishe flitet tek Zbulesa një kapitull më poshtë._

_1 Dhe pashë të ngjitej nga deti një bishë, që kishte dhjetë brirë dhe shtatë krerë, dhe mbi brirë dhjetë kurora dhe mbi krerë emra blasfemie. 2 Dhe bisha që pashë i ngjante një leopardi; këmbët e saj ishin si të ariut dhe goja e saj si ajo e luanit; dhe dragoi i dha asaj fuqinë e vet, fronin e vet dhe autoritet të madh. 3 Edhe pashë një nga krerët e saj si të plagosur për vdekje; por plaga e saj vdekjeprurëse u shërua; dhe gjithë dheu u mrekullua pas bishës. 4 Dhe adhuruan dragoin që i dha autoritet bishës dhe adhuruan bishën duke thënë: "Kush i ngjan bishës? Kush mund të luftojë kundër saj?". 5 Dhe iu dha një gojë që flet gjëra të mëdha dhe blasfemi; dhe iu dha pushtet të veprojë për dyzet e dy muaj. 6 Dhe ajo hapi gojën e vet për të blasfemuar kundër Perëndisë, për të blasfemuar emrin e tij, tabernakullin e tij dhe ata që banojnë në qiell. 7 Dhe iu dha t'u bëjë luftë kundër të shenjtorëve dhe t'i mundë; dhe iu dha pushtet mbi çdo fis, gjuhë dhe komb. 8 Dhe do ta adhurojnë të gjithë banorët e dheut, emrat e të cilëve nuk janë shkruar në librin e jetës së Qengjit, që ishte vrarë që nga krijimi i botës. 9 Kush ka veshë, le të dëgjojë. 10 Kush e çon tjetrin në robëri, në robëri do të bjerë; kush vret me shpatë, duhet edhe ai të vritet me shpatë. Këtu është qëndrueshmëria dhe besimi i shenjtorëve. (Zbulesa 13/1-10)_

*Pra Bisha me emrin Babiloni sipas biblës simbolizon një perandori e cila përbëhet nga shumë shtete dhe disa udhëheqës **një bishë, që kishte dhjetë brirë dhe shtatë krerë*** pra ajo nuk ishte një shtet i vetëm. Në bibël tregohet se ajo kishte 10 pushtete pagane të cilat blasfemonin dhe nuk ishin besimtarë_ mbi brirë dhjetë kurora dhe mbi krerë emra blasfemie._Sipas biblës_ bisha që pashë i ngjante një leopardi; këmbët e saj ishin si të ariut dhe goja e saj si ajo e luanit_ *dhe* ajo do ishte e fortë sikur perandoritë e ëndërrës së Danielit_: Kafsha e parë i ngjante një luani.(Daniel 7/4)_ Luani përfaqëson Babiloninë._Kafsha e dytë, që i ngjante një ariu.(Daniel 7/5)_ Ariu Simbolizon Medo-Persinë._ Kafsha e treëa i ngjante një leopardi.(Daniel 7/6)_ Leopardi është figura e Greqisë se Aleksandrit.
Shembullimi i saj me tre kafshë tregon se pushteti i saj do të shtrihej nga civilizimi grek(Leopardi) në kufi me atë pers(Këmbët e ariut) dhe fjalët e saj do të sundonin botën(Goja e Luanit).Shtatë krerët që përmendën në bibël do të jenë shtatë shtetet më të fuqishme të kësaj bishe. Ato mund të jenë USA. Kanadaja, Anglia, Gjermania, Franca, Italia dhe Japonia.G7(kliko).Këto përbëjnë G7 pra shtatë shtetet më të fuqishme të botës në kohën e sotme.Kina,   Rusia dhe  a ndonje tjeter ndoshta perbushin 10 kurorat.Pra Bisha simbolizon fuqitë më të mëdha botërore të sotme që formojnë perandorinë që përmendet në bibël.
Fuqia e kësaj perandorie nuk do të ishte me baza teologjike por me baza laike dhe prandaj bibla e përmend fuqinë e saj si një fuqi që vinte nga Satanai(Dragoi)_ Dragoi i dha asaj fuqinë e vet, fronin e vet dhe autoritet të madh (Shiko se si Satanai premton të japë tek Mateu4/8-9)._
Mirëpo në kohën e pushtetit më të madh të kësaj bishe ndodhi ajo që bibla e përshkruan_ Edhe pashë një nga krerët e saj si të plagosur për vdekje._ Plagosja e një prej krerëve të Bishës ndoshta ka të bëjë me 11 shtatorin dhe sulmin që u krye në Amerikë. Këtë e vërtëton dhe vazhdimi i profecisë biblike* por plaga e saj vdekjeprurëse u shërua; dhe gjithë dheu u mrekullua pas bishës,* _Dhe adhuruan dragoin që i dha autoritet bishës dhe adhuruan bishën duke thënë: "Kush i ngjan bishës? Kush mund të luftojë kundër saj?".._Fakti që pas ndodhisë së 11 shtatorit ndodhën shumë ngjarje të tjera për të cilën tregon profecia biblike na jep një farë të drejte të hamendësojmë për atë.Kjo vërtëtohet edhe tek kapitulli tjeter i zbulesës.

_Dhe engjëlli i pestë e derdhi kupën e tij mbi fronin e bishës; dhe mbretëria e tij u mbulua me terr; dhe njerëzit kafshonin gjuhët e tyre nga dhembja. dhe blasfemuan Perëndinë e qiellit për shkak të dhembjeve të tyre dhe ulçerët e tyre, por nuk u penduan për veprat e tyre. Pastaj engjëlli i gjashtë e derdhi kupën e tij në lumin e madh Eufrat dhe uji i tij u tha për të bërë gati udhën e mbretërve që vijnë nga lindja e diellit. Dhe pashë të dilte nga goja e dragoit, nga goja e bishës dhe nga goja e profetit të rremë, tri frymë të ndyra, që u ngjanin bretkosave. Sepse në fakt janë fryma të demonëve që bëjnë mrekulli, që shkojnë te mbretërit e dheut dhe të gjithë botës, që t'i mbledhin për luftën e ditës së madhe të Perëndisë së Plotfuqishëm.(Zbulesa 16/10-14)_

_Mbas ndodhisë së 11 shtatorit njerzit filluan të shanin fenë Islame kjo quhet në bibël  blasfemuan Perëndinë e qiellit._ Mbas ndodhisë së 11 shtatorit ndodhi pushtimi i Irakut nga Amerika për të cilën bibla thotë *engjëlli i gjashtë e derdhi kupën e tij në lumin e madh Eufrat*_ dhe uji i tij u tha për të bërë gati udhën e mbretërve që vijnë nga lindja e diellit._Pikërisht luftrat që do të zhvillohen mbas 11 shtatorit përmdën në kapitullin që po komentonim ** _Dhe iu dha një gojë që flet gjëra të mëdha dhe blasfemi; dhe iu dha pushtet të veprojë për dyzet e dy muaj. 6 Dhe ajo hapi gojën e vet për të blasfemuar kundër Perëndisë, për të blasfemuar emrin e tij, tabernakullin e tij dhe ata që banojnë në qiell. 7 Dhe iu dha t'u bëjë luftë kundër të shenjtorëve dhe t'i mundë; dhe iu dha pushtet mbi çdo fis, gjuhë dhe komb._Pra mbas 11 shtatorit u shajt feja islame, profeti i saj dhe senatori amerikan ...(Tom Tancredo(kliko) tha që amerika do të sulmojë Mekën prandaj profecia biblike ë përmend si blasfemim ndaj tabernakullit dhe ndaj Zotit.Po ashtu mbas 11 shtatorit amerika filloi luftën kundër muslimanëve që në bibël përmendën *t'u bëjë luftë kundër të shenjtorëve(Zbulesa 13) .*_ Shenjtorët sipas biblës ishin shumë të vendosur se ato do ta mudnin bishën  Kush e çon tjetrin në robëri, në robëri do të bjerë; kush vret me shpatë, duhet edhe ai të vritet me shpatë. Këtu është qëndrueshmëria dhe besimi i shenjtorëve.(Zbulesa 13)Mirëpo bibla thotë  Lum të vdekurit që këtej e tutje vdesin në Zotin._Përvec kësaj bisha do të fillojë embargot dhe saksionet dhe askush nuk do lejohet të bëjë tregti vetëm se me lejen e saj.

_Vazhdon tregimi biblik për ngjarjet_

_11 Pastaj pashë një bishë tjetër, që ngjitej nga dheu, dhe kishte dy brirë që u ngjanin atyre të qengjit, por fliste si një dragua. 12 Ajo ushtronte gjithë pushtetin e bishës së parë përpara saj dhe bënte që dheu dhe banorët e tij të adhurojnë bishën e parë, së cilës iu shërua plaga vdekjeprurëse. 13 Edhe bënte shenja të mëdha, sa që edhe zjarr bënte të zbresë nga qielli mbi dhe në prani të njerëzve, 14 dhe i mashtronte banorët e dheut me anë të shenjave që i ishin dhënë për të bërë përpara bishës, duke u thënë banorëve të dheut t'i bëjnë një figurë bishës, që kishte plagën e shpatës dhe u kthye në jetë. 15 Dhe iu dha t'i japë një frymë figurës së bishës, aq sa figura e bishës të flasë, edhe të bëjë që të gjithë ata të cilët nuk e adhuronin figurën e bishës, të vriteshin. 16 Veç kësaj bëri që të gjithëve, të vegjël e të mëdhenj, dhe të pasur dhe të varfër, dhe të lirë dhe skllevër, t'u vihet një damkë mbi dorën e tyre të djathtë ose mbi ballin e tyre, 17 dhe që askush të mos mund të blinte ose të shiste, po të mos kishte damkën ose emrin e bishës ose numrin e emrit të saj. 18 Këtu është urtia. Ai që ka mend, le të bëjë llogari numrin e bishës, sepse është numër njeriu; dhe numri i tij është gjashtëqind e gjashtëdhjetë e gjashtë. (Zbulesa 13/1-17)_

*Bisha e dytë nuk është gjë tjetër vetëm se Izraeli dhe lobingjet e tij politike në amerikë dhe Europë.Kjo bishë që ngjitej nga dheu dhe kishte dy brirë që i ngjanin qengjit por bisha fliste si dragua.Këtë e përforcon dhe Jezusi kur flet për profetët e rremë dhe kundër popullit hebre.*

_Ruhuni nga profetët e rremë, të cilët vijnë te ju duke u shtënë si dele, por përbrenda janë ujqër grabitqarë.(Mateu 7/15)_

_Bibla i përmend të tre krijesat që do jenë në profeci duke filluar nga Dragoi (Satanai) që i jepte pushtet Bishës, profetit të rremë që ishte Antikrishti dhe Bisha e dytë që sipas Jezusit shtiresh si dele dhe ishte Ujk ose sipas zbulesës që kishte dy brirë që u ngjanin atyre të qengjit, por fliste si një dragua._

_Dhe pashë të dilte nga goja e dragoit, nga goja e bishës dhe nga goja e profetit të rremë, tri frymë të ndyra, që u ngjanin bretkosave. Sepse në fakt janë fryma të demonëve që bëjnë mrekulli, që shkojnë te mbretërit e dheut dhe të gjithë botës, që t'i mbledhin për luftën e ditës së madhe të Perëndisë së Plotfuqishëm_ _"Ja, unë po vij si vjedhës; lum ai që rri zgjuar dhe ruan rrobat e veta që të mos ecë i zhveshur dhe të duket turpi i tij".Dhe i mblodhën në një vend që hebraisht quhet "Armagedon"..(Zbulesa 16/10-16)_

_Tri frymërat e ndyra të tyre nuk janë gjë tjetër vetëm se blasfemia e tyre ndaj Zotit që simbolizon trinitetin.Të tre këto do të propagandojnë për ti mbledhur njerzit e gjithë botës dhe fillimin e luftës së Armagedonit.Ndryshe njihet si lufta e thertores.Megjithëse fryma të ndyra që u ngjanin bretkosave ato ia arritën ti mbledhnin njerzit për këtë luftë në vendin e quajtur Armagedon.Kjo është shenja më e afërt e ardhjes së Jezusit sipas biblës "Ja, unë po vij si vjedhës; lum ai që rri zgjuar.Mirëpo akoma ska ardhur koha e tij.Porse ishte koha e veprime të engjëjve para ardhjes së tij._

_Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.(Mateu 24/30-31)_

Në këtë kohë kur ushtritë e bishës janë mbledhur në Armagedon Zoti dërgon një ëngjëllë dhe ndodh një tërmet i madh i shoqëruar me breshër prej të cilit fundoset ushtria dhe dënohet Babilonia qyteti i madh modern për mosbesimin dhe blasfeminë e saj mirëpo jo plotësisht.

_Pastaj engjëlli i shtatë e derdhi kupën e tij në erë; dhe doli një zë i madh nga tempulli i qiellit, nga froni, duke thënë: "U bë". Atëherë shkrepën zëra bubullima dhe vetëtima, dhe u bë një tërmet i madh, që i tillë nuk ishte bërë qëkurse u bënë njerëzit mbi tokë, një tërmet kaq fort i madh. Dhe qyteti i madh u nda në tri pjesë dhe qytetet e kombeve ranë, Babilona e madhe u kujtua përpara Perëndisë, që t'i japë kupën e verës së zemërimit të tij të tërbuar. Dhe çdo ishull iku, edhe malet nuk u gjetën më.Dhe një breshër i madh, me peshë prej një talenti, ra nga qielli mbi njerëzit; edhe njerëzit blasfemuan Perëndinë për plagën e breshërit; sepse plaga e tij ishte me të vërtetë e madhe.(Zbulesa 16/17-21)_ 

_Vazhdon bibla të tregojë rrënimin e kësaj bishe me emrin Babiloni_ 

_1 Dhe erdhi një nga të shtatë engjëjt që kishin të shtatë kupat, dhe foli me mua dhe më tha: "Eja, do të të tregoj gjyqin e kurvës së madhe që është ulur në ujëra të shumta, 2 më të cilën u kurvëruan mbretërit e dheut, dhe banorët e dheut u dehën me verën e kurvërisë së saj". 3 Dhe më çoi në Frymë në një shkretëtirë, dhe pashë një grua që rrinte mbi një bishë të kuqe, plot me emra blasfemie dhe që kishte shtatë krerë dhe dhjetë brirë. 4 Edhe gruaja ishte veshur me purpur dhe me të kuq të ndezur, e stolisur me ar, gurë të çmuar dhe me margaritarë; kishte në dorë një kupë ari plot me neveritë dhe ndyrësitë e kurvërimit të saj. 5 Dhe mbi ballin e saj ishte shkruar një emër: "Misteri, Babilona e madhe, nëna e lavirave dhe e neverive të dheut". 6 Dhe e pashë gruan duke u dehur nga gjaku i shenjtorëve dhe nga gjaku i martirëve të Jezusit. Dhe, kur e pashë, u çudita me çudi të madhe. 7 Dhe engjëlli më tha: "Përse çuditesh? Unë do të të tregoj misterin e gruas dhe të bishës që e mban atë, e cila ka shtatë krerë dhe dhjetë brirë. 8 Bisha, që pe, ishte, edhe nuk është, dhe do të ngjitet nga humnera dhe do të vejë në përhumbje; dhe banorët e dheut, emrat e të cilëve nuk janë shkruar në librin e jetës që nga krijimi i botës, do të çuditen kur të shohin bishën që ishte, dhe nuk është, ndonëse është. 9 Këtu është mendja që ka dituri: të shtatë krerët janë shtatë male, ku ulet gruaja, 10 dhe mbretër janë shtatë; pesë kanë rënë, një është dhe tjetri nuk ka ardhur ende; dhe, kur të vijë, pak kohë do të mbetet. 11 Dhe bisha që ishte, dhe nuk është më, është edhe ajo i teti mbret, dhe është nga të shtatët dhe shkon në përhumbje. 12 Të dhjetë brirët, që pe, janë dhjetë mbretër, të cilët nuk kanë marrë ende mbretërinë, por do të marrin pushtet si mbretër, një orë, bashkë me bishën. 13 Këta kanë një qëllim, dhe do t'ia japin fuqinë dhe pushtetin e tyre bishës. 14 Ata do të luftojnë kundër Qengjit dhe Qengji do t'i mundë, sepse ai është ... i zotërve dhe ..i mbretërve; dhe ata që janë me të janë të thirrur, të zgjedhur dhe besnikë". 15 Pastaj më tha: "Ujërat që ke parë, ku ulet lavirja, janë popuj dhe turma, dhe kombe, dhe gjuhë. 16 Dhe të dhjetë brirët që ke parë mbi bishën, këta do të urrejnë laviren, do ta bëjnë të shkretë dhe lakuriq, dhe do të hanë mishrat e saj dhe do ta djegin në zjarr. 17 Sepse Perëndia u dha në zemër atyre të kryejnë mendjen e tij, të bëhen në një mendje, edhe t'i japin bishës mbretërinë e tyre, gjersa të plotësohen fjalët e Perëndisë.18 Dhe gruaja që pe është qyteti i madh, që mbretëron mbi mbretëritë e dheut". (Zbulesa 17/1-18)_

*Gjyqi i Babilonisë është një gjyq dhe dënim që do të mbahet mend në gjithë historinë pasi pushteti i saj është madh .Në këtë kapitull Bisha e dytë Izraeli përmendet si një grua** Unë do të të tregoj misterin e gruas dhe të bishës që e mban atë, e cila ka shtatë krerë dhe dhjetë brirë*_._Në këtë kapitulll përmendet kurvëria e kësaj perandorie që ka kryer me mbretërit e tokës kundër njerzimit, për përhapjen e degjenerimit dhe mosbesimit me anë të famës dhe luftës së saj.Përmenden pasuritë e saj dhe zbukurimet e saj.Përmenden shtrirja e saj gjeografike mbi shtatë malet dhe ujërat që sipas biblës janë vende dhe kombe. Gjithashtu përmendet lufta që do të bëjë Jezusi bashkë me muslimanët besnikë me Babiloninë dhe mundjen e saj.Nga mundja e saj mbretërit që dje i kishin afruar mbështetje dhe përkrahje do dalin kundër saj kur të plotësohen fjalët e Perëndisë.

Radhitja e kapitujve biblike nuk flasin për vijëshmërinë e ngjarjes por secili nga to jep nje fragment kohor të ndodhisë që mund të ndodhë para ose në të njëjtën kohë me historinë e kapitullit paraardhës. 

_1 Edhe pas këtyre pashë një engjëll tjetër që zbriste nga qielli, që kishte pushtet të madh; dhe dheu u ndriçua nga lavdia e tij. 2 Ai bërtiti me forcë dhe me zë të madh, duke thënë: "Ra, ra Babilona e madhja, dhe u bë vendbanimi i demonëve, dhe streha e çdo fryme të ndyrë, dhe streha e çdo shpendi të ndyrë dhe neveritshëm. 3 Sepse nga vera e mërisë së kurvërimit të saj kanë pirë të gjitha kombet, dhe mbretërit e dheut me të u kurvëruan, dhe tregtarët e dheut u pasuruan për shkak të luksit të saj të shfrenuar". 4 Pastaj dëgjova një zë tjetër nga qielli, duke thënë: "Dilni prej saj, o populli im, që të mos bëheni pjestarë të mëkateve të saj, dhe të mos merrni nga plagët e saj, 5 sepse mëkatet e saj janë grumbulluar dhe kanë arritur deri në qiell, dhe Perëndia kujtoi paudhësitë e saj. 6 Shpërblejani atë që ajo ju ka bërë juve, përkundrazi, shpërblejani dyfish sipas veprave të saj; në kupën që ajo derdhi derdhini dyfishin. 7 Në masën që u vetlavdërua ajo dhe shfreu në epshe, në atë masë i jepni asaj mundim dhe brenga, sepse ajo në zemër të vet thotë: "Unë rri posi mbretëreshë, e ve nuk jam dhe brengë nuk do të shoh". 8 Prandaj në një ditë të vetme do të vijnë plagët e saj: vdekja, vaji dhe zia e bukës; edhe do të digjet krejt në zjarr, sepse i fuqishëm është Zoti Perëndia, ai që e gjykon atë". 9 Dhe do ta qajnë atë dhe do të vajtojnë për të mbretërit e dheut, ata që u kurvëruan me të dhe u dhanë pas epsheve me të, kur të shohin tymin e zjarrit të saj; 10 ata do të qëndrojnë larg nga frika e mundimit të saj, duke thënë: "Mjerë, mjerë Babilona, qyteti i madh, qyteti i fuqishëm, sepse në një moment erdhi gjyqi yt!". 11 Edhe tregtarët e dheut do të qajnë dhe do të vajtojnë për të, sepse askush nuk do të blejë më mallrat e tyre: 12 mallra prej ari dhe argjendi, gurë të çmuar dhe margaritarë, pëlhura liri dhe purpri, mendafshi e të kuqeje, dhe gjithfarë drurësh erëmirë, e gjithfarë sendesh fildishi dhe druri shumë të çmuar, bronzi, hekuri dhe mermeri, 13 dhe kanellë, dhe parfume, vajra erëmirë, temian, verë, vaj, majë mielli, grurë, gjë e gjallë, dhen, kuaj, qerre, trupa e shpirtra njerëzish. 14 Dhe fryti i dëshirës së shpirtit tënd ikën prej teje, dhe të gjitha gjërat e pasura dhe të shkëlqyerat ikën prej teje dhe ti nuk do t'i gjesh më kurrë. 15 Tregtarët e këtyre gjërave, që u pasuruan prej saj, do të rrijnë larg për shkak të frikës së mundimit të saj, dhe do të qajnë dhe do të vajtojnë, 16 duke thënë: "Ah! Ah! Qyteti i madh, që ishte veshur me li të hollë, me të purpurta e të kuqe të ndezur, dhe e stolisur me ar, dhe me gurë të çmuar dhe me margaritarë! Sepse në një moment u shkatërrua një pasuri kaq e madhe!". 17 Të gjithë kapitenët, të gjithë pasagjerët dhe detarët, dhe të gjithë ata që tregtojnë nëpërmjet detit do të qëndrojnë nga larg 18 dhe, duke parë tymin e zjarrit të saj, do të klithin: "Cili qytet i përngjante këtij qyteti të madh?". 19 Dhe do të hedhin pluhur mbi kryet, do të bërtasin, duke qarë e duke vajtuar, duke thënë: "Ah! Ah! Qyteti i madh, në të cilën u pasuruan të gjithë ata që kishin anije në det nga mrekullia e saj, sepse për një moment u shkretua! 20 Gëzohu përmbi të, o qiell, dhe ju apostuj të shenjtë dhe profetë, sepse Perëndia duke e gjykuar vuri në vend drejtësinë". 21 Dhe një engjëll i fuqishëm ngriti një gur të madh me përmasat sa një mokër dhe e hodhi në det, duke thënë: "Me të njëjtin vrull do të hidhet Babilona, qyteti i madh, dhe nuk do të gjendet më; 22 dhe zëri i harpistëve, i muzikantëve, i fyelltarëve dhe borizanëve nuk do të dëgjohet më te ti; dhe çdo mjeshtër i çfarëdo eksperti i arteve nuk do të gjendet më te ti, dhe nuk do të dëgjohet më te ti zëri i gurit të mullirit. 23 Dhe dritë llambe nuk do të ndriçojë më në ty; edhe zë dhëndri dhe nuseje nuk do të dëgjohet më te ti; sepse tregtarët e tu ishin të mëdhenjtë e dheut, sepse gjithë kombet u mashtruan me magjinë tënde. 24 Sepse në të u gjet gjak profetësh dhe shenjtorësh, dhe i gjithë atyre që janë vrarë mbi dhe".( Zbulesa - 18/1-24)_

*Ky ishte fundi i Babilonisë Moderne dhe e degjenerimit të saj.Atë do ta qajnë ato që e adhuruan dhe tregtuan me të.Blafsemia e saj dhe mosbesimi, strehimi i demonëve(kishave sataniste) dhe e cdo lloj neverie dhe degjenerimi duke filluar nga homoseksualizmi, prostitucioni, droga etj etj ishin pjesë e esaj që ndikuan në shkatarrimin e saj përfundimtar nga Zoti.Ajo ishte bërë pjesë në derdhjen e gjakut të shenjtorëve(muslimanëve) dhe ndihmuesja kryesore ndaj popullit të mallkuar hebre.Mbas rrëzimit të saj Bibla tregon për festimin që do të bëjnë besimtarët duke madhëruar dhe falenderuar Zotin madhështor për hakun që mori ndaj Lavires Babiloni.Duke i rënë atij në sexhde(përmbys) duke e adhuruar Atë një të vetëm dhe ky ishte rifillimi i mbretërisë së Zotit mbas luftrave ndaj perandorisë sataniste.*


_1 Dhe pas këtyre dëgjova në qiell zërin e madh të një turme të shumtë, duke thënë: "Lavdi Zotit! Shpëtimi, dhe lavdia, dhe nderimi, dhe fuqia i përkasin Zotit, Perëndisë sonë,2 sepse të vërteta dhe të drejta janë gjykimet e tij! Ai në fakt gjykoi laviren e madhe, që e prishi dheun me kurvërinë e saj, dhe mori hak për gjakun e shërbëtorëve të vet të derdhur prej dorës së saj".3 Dhe thanë për të dytën herë: "Lavdi Zotit! Dhe tymi i saj ngjitet në shekuj të shekujve".4 Dhe ranë përmbys të njëzet e katër pleqtë, dhe të katër qeniet e gjalla, dhe adhuruan Perëndinë, që ulej mbi fron, duke thënë: "Amen,Lavdi Zotit!".5 Dhe nga froni erdhi një zë, duke thënë: "Lëvdoni Perëndinë tonë, gjithë ju shërbëtorë të tij dhe ju që e druani, dhe të vegjlit dhe të mëdhenjtë".6 Dhe dëgjova një si zë i një turme të madhe, dhe si zë shumë ujërash dhe si zë bubullimash të forta, që thoshte: "Lavdi Zotitt, sepse filloi të mbretërojë Zoti, Perëndia ynë, i Plotfuqishmi!. (Zbulesa  19/1-6)_

*Mirëpo nuk merr fund këtu historia e Jezusit ndaj të këqinjve.Mbas rrëzimit të Babilonisë moderne Jezusi do të kryejë detyrën e dytë atë të marrjes hak ndaj hebrejve për shkak të paudhësive dhe mos zbatimit të ligjeve të Zotit nga ana tyre dhe për shkak të përndjekjes dhe vrasjes së profetëve që kryen ato.*

_Dhe pashë qiellin e hapur, dhe ja, një kalë i bardhë, dhe ai që e kalëronte quhet Besniku dhe i Vërteti; dhe ai gjykon dhe lufton me drejtësi.Dhe sytë e tij ishin si flakë zjarri dhe mbi kryet e tij ishin shumë kurora; edhe kishte një emër të shkruar, që askush nuk e di përveç atij;Dhe ishte i veshur me një rrobe të ngjyer në gjak; dhe emri i tij quhet: "Fjala e Perëndisë".Dhe ushtritë që janë në qiell e ndiqnin mbi kuaj të bardhë, të veshur me rroba liri të hollë, të bardhë dhe të pastër.Dhe nga goja e tij dilte një shpatë e mprehtë për të goditur me të kombet; dhe ai do të qeverisë me skeptër prej hekuri dhe ai vet do të shkelë vozën e verës së mërisë dhe të zemërimit të Perëndisë së plotfuqishëm.(Zbulesa 19/11-15)_

_Ndërsa Zbulesa e përmend Jezusin si Fjala e Perëndisë dhe nga goja e tij do të dalë një shpatë e cila do të godasë cdo pabesimtar dhe idhujtar trinitar dhe politeist që beson në trinitet nëse ai nuk kthehet në besimin monoteist.Nëse shikoni tek tema Krjimi i Jezusit padyshim se do të kuptoni se fjala e Perëndisë u quajt Jezusi për shkak të krjimit të tij nga fjala e Zotit Bëhu.Jezusi do të vijë për të shkelur vozën e verës dhe për të korrurr bashkë me engjëjt e Zotit Vreshtin e dheut.Kush është Vreshti i Dheut?_

_Pastaj pashë një re të bardhë, dhe ja, mbi re po rrinte i ulur një i ngjashëm me një Bir njeriu, i cili kishte mbi krye një kurorë të artë dhe në dorë një drapër të mprehtë. Një engjëll tjetër doli nga tempulli, duke i thirrur me zë të madh atij që ulej mbi re: "Vër dorë mbi drapërin tënd dhe korr, sepse ora e të korrurit ka ardhur dhe të korrat e dheut janë pjekur". Atëherë ai që ulej mbi re e lëshoi drapërin e tij mbi tokë dhe dheu u korr. Pastaj një engjëll tjetër doli nga tempulli që është në qiell, duke mbajtur dhe ai një drapër të mprehtë. Dhe një engjëll tjetër, që kishte pushtet mbi zjarrin, doli nga altari dhe i thirri me zë të madhe atij që kishte drapërin e mprehtë, duke thënë: "Vëre në punë drapërin tënd të mprehtë dhe vil bistakët e vreshtit të dheut, sepse rrushi i tyre është pjekur". 19 Atëherë engjëlli e lëshoi drapërin e tij mbi tokë dhe voli vreshtin e dheut dhe hodhi rrushin në vozën e madhe të zemërimit të Perëndisë. Dhe voza u shtrydh jashtë qytetit dhe nga voza doli gjak deri te frerët e kuajve, për njëmijë e gjashtëqind stade.._* (Zbulesa 14/14-20)*

Që Izraeli është vreshti kjo ska pikën e dyshimit pasi bibla dëshmon shumë herë për këtë.

_Kështu thotë Zoti i ushtrive: "Ata që kanë mbetur nga Izraeli do të mblidhen si vilet e pavjela të një vreshti; kaloje përsëri dorën tënde si vjelësi mbi degëzat e hardhisë.(Jeremia 6/9)_

Edhe vetë Jezusi në shëmblëtyrën e tij i bëri hebrejtë që të dëshmojnë se Zoti do ti vrasë ata.

_Pastaj ai(Jezusi) filloi t'u flasë me shëmbëlltyra: ''Një njeri mbolli një vresht, e thuri me gardh, gërmoi një vend për të shtrydhur rrushin, ndërtoi një kullë dhe ua besoi disa vreshtarëve dhe pastaj shkoi larg. 
Në kohën e të vjelave dërgoi shërbëtorin te vreshtarët për të marrë prej tyre pjesën e vet të frutave të vreshtit. Por ata e kapën, e rrahën dhe e kthyen duarbosh. Ai u nisi përsëri një shërbëtor tjetër, por ata, mbasi e gjuajtën me gurë, e plagosën në kokë dhe e kthyen të turpëruar. Përsëri dërgoi edhe një tjetër, por ata e vranë. Më pas dërgoi shumë të tjerë dhe nga këta disa i rrahën, të tjerët i vranë. I ngeli edhe një për të dërguar: birin e tij të dashur. Më së fundi ua dërgoi edhe atë duke thënë: "Për djalin tim do të kenë respekt". Por ata vreshtarë i thanë njëri-tjetrit: "Ky është trashëgimtari, ejani ta vrasim dhe do të na mbesë trashëgimia". Dhe e kapën, e vranë dhe e hodhën jashtë vreshtit. Tani kur të vijë i zoti i vreshtit, çfarë do tu bëjë këtyre vreshtarëve? Ata i thanë do ti vrasë keqas ata faqezinj dhe do tua besojë vreshtin vreshtarëve të tjerë, të cilaët do të japin prodhime në kohën e vet.Jezusi u tha atyre: A nuk e keni lexuar kurrë në shkrimet: Guri që ndërtuesit e nxorën të papërdorshëm, u bë guri i qoshes.Kjo është vepër e Zotit dhe është e mrekullueshme në sytë tonë? Prandaj po ju them se juve do tu hiqet mbretëria e Përëndisë dhe do ti jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.Dhe ai që do të bierë në këtë gurë do të bëhet copë copë; dhe ai mbi të cilin do të bierë ai do të jetë i thërmuar.Dhe krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë, kur dëgjuan shëmbëlltyrën e tij, e kuptuan se po fliste për ata.Dhe kërkonin ta kapnin po kishin frikë nga turma, sepse ato e konsideronin profet(Mateu 21/33-46) ose (Marku 12/1-13) ose (Luka 20/9-19)_

Në _vërsetin Përsëri dërgoi edhe një tjetër, por ata e vranë. Më pas dërgoi shumë të tjerë dhe nga këta disa i rrahën, të tjerët i vranë_ tregohet se populli hebre i vriste shpesh herë profetët që Zoti u dërgonte.

_Atëherë krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë mblodhën sinedrin dhe thanë: "Ç'të bëjmë? Ky njeri po bën shumë shenja. Po ta lëmë të vazhdojë kështu, të gjithë do të besojnë në të, do të vijnë Romakët dhe do të shkatërrojnë vendin dhe kombin tonë". Por një nga ata, Kajafa, që ishte kryeprifti i atij viti, u tha atyre: "Ju nuk kuptoni asgjë; dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi". Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin,_* dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi"*_, por edhe për t'i mbledhur në një, robtë e Perëndisë që ishin të shpërndarë._ _Që nga ajo ditë, pra, ata vendosën ta vrasin. (Gjon 11/47-53)_


_Por krerët e priftërinjve dhe pleqtë ia mbushën mendjan turmës që të kërkonte Barabën, dhe Jezusi të vritej. Dhe guvernatori duke vazhduar u tha atyre: ''Cilin nga të dy doni që t'ju liroj?''. Ata thanë: ''Barabën!''. Pilati u tha atyre: ''Ç'të bëj, pra, me Jezusin, që quhet Krisht?''. Të gjithë i thanë: ''Të kryqëzohet!''. Por guvernatori tha: ''Po ç'të keqe ka bërë?''. Mirëpo ata po bërtisnin edhe më fort: ''Të kryqëzohet!''. Atëherë Pilati, duke parë se nuk po arrinte gjë, madje se trazimi po shtohej gjithnjë e më shumë, mori ujë dhe i lau duart para turmës, duke thënë: ''Unë jam i pafaj për gjakun e këtij të drejti; mendojeni ju''. Dhe gjithë populli duke u përgjigjur tha: ''Le të jetë gjaku i tij mbi ne dhe mbi fëmijët tanë!''.(Mateu 27/ 20-25)_

_Duke vepruar në këtë mënyrë, ju dëshmoni se i miratoni veprat e etërve tuaj; në fakt ata vranë profetët dhe ju ndërtoni varret e tyre. Për këtë arsye edhe urtësia e Perëndisë tha: "Unë do t'u dërgoj profetë dhe apostuj, dhe ata do të vrasin disa prej tyre kurse të tjerët do t'i përndjekin", me qëllim që këtij brezi t'i kërkohet llogari për gjakun e të gjithë profetëve, i cili u derdh që nga krijimi i botës: nga gjaku i Abelit deri te gjaku i Zakarias, që u vra ndërmjet altarit dhe tempullit; po, unë po ju them, se këtij brezi do t'i kërkohet llogari.__ .(Luka 11/48-51)_

_Mjerë ju, o skribë dhe farisenj hipokritë! Sepse ndërtoni varrezat e profetëve dhe zbukuroni monumentet e të drejtëve, dhe thoni: "Po të kishim jetuar në kohën e etërve tanë, nuk do të kishim bashkëpunuar me ta në vrasjen e profetëve". Duke folur kështu, ju dëshmoni kundër vetes suaj, se jeni bijtë e atyre që vranë profetët. Ju e kaloni masën e etërve tuaj! O gjarpërinj, o pjellë nëpërkash! Si do t'i shpëtoni gjykimit të Gehenas(Xhehenemit)(Mateu 23/29-33)_

*Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem, që i vret profetet dhe i vret me gurë ata që të janë dërguar!* _Sa herë desha t'i mbledh bijtë e tu sikurse klloçka i mbledh nën krahë zogjtë e vet, por ju nuk deshët! Ja, shtëpia juaj ju lihet e shkretë. Dhe unë po ju them se nuk do të më shihni më deri sa të vijë koha të thoni: "Bekuar qoftë ai që vjen në emër të Zotit".(Luka 13/34-35)_

*Të tillë ishin hebrejtë gjarpërinj dhe vrasësh profetësh dhe njerzisht të mirë. Ata vranë Zakarian, Gjonin doni ta vrisnin dhe Jezusin prandaj ata quhen armiq të gjithë njerzimit në Bibël.

S*_epse edhe ju keni vuajtur nga ana e bashkëkombasve tuaj të njëjtat gjëra, sikurse edhe ata kanë vuajtur nga Judenjtë, të cilët e vranë Jezus dhe profetët e tyre, dhe na përndoqën edhe ne. Ata nuk i pëlqen Perëndia, dhe janë armiq me të gjithë njerëzit,(1 e Thesalonikasve Kapitulli 2 /14-15)_


Në vësetetet e mësipërme tregohet qartë mirësia e Zotit ndaj hebrejve mirëpo ato si popull i keq dhe i mallkuar nuk dhanë asnjeherë fryt në dobi të profetëve të cilët u dërguan tek ata.Prandaj Jezusi u thotë se Mbretëria e Perëndisë do tju hiqet atyre dhe do ti jepet një populli që do të jap fryt.Popull që do të japë fryt do të jetë besnik dhe do të sakrifikojë për profetin dhe për besiminnë Zotin.Popull që do të besojë një Zot të vetëm dhe do ti përmbahet ligjeve të Zotit dhe normave të moralit të përcaktuara nga Ai.Popull që do të qeveriset nga ligji i Zotit dhe njerzit më të ndershëm besimtarë.
Në të njëjtën mynyrë si Jezusi tek_(Mateu 21/33-46)_ i përshkruan Ezeikeli popullin hebre si një dru hardhie.

_Fjala e Zotit m'u drejtua përsëri, duke thënë: "Bir njeriu, ç'është vallë druri i hardhisë në krahasim me gjithë drurët e tjerë ose me çfarëdo dege që ndodhet në drurët e pyllit? A mund ta marrësh drurin për të bërë ndonjë punë? A mund të përftosh prej tij një kunj për të varur ndonjë send? Ja, e hedh në zjarr për t'u djegur; zjarri djeg dy anët e tij dhe pjesa e tij qendrore karbonizohet. A mund të jetë vallë i dobishëm për ndonjë punë? Ja, në se edhe kur ishte i plotë nuk vlente për asnjë punë, aq më pak do të mund të vlejë për ndonjë punë kur zjarri e ka djegur dhe karbonizuar. Prandaj, kështu thotë Zoti, Zoti: Ashtu sikur, ndër drutë e pyllit, kam caktuar që druri i hardhisë të digjet në zjarr, kështu do të veproj edhe me banorët e Jeruzalemit. Do të kthej kundër tyre fytyrën time. Kanë dalë nga një zjarr, por një zjarr tjetër do t'i gllabërojë. Atëherë do të pranoni që unë jam Zoti, kur të kthej kundër tyre fytyrën time. Kështu do ta bëj vendin të shkretë sepse kanë qenë vazhdimisht jobesnikë", thotë Zoti, Zoti. (Ezekieli 15/1-8)_

Për Ezeikelin Hardhia ose Vreshti simbolizojnë popullin hebre e cila nuk do të japë më fryt dhe do të thahet.

_1 Fjala e Zotit m'u drejtua, duke thënë: 2 "Bir njeriu, propozo një enigmë dhe i trego një shëmbëlltyrë shtëpisë së Izraelit, dhe thuaji: 3 Kështu thotë Zoti, Zoti: Një shqiponjë e madhe me fletë të mëdha dhe me pendë të gjata, e mbuluar me pupla të ngjyrave të ndryshme, shkoi në Liban dhe këputi majën e një kedri; 4 këputi degëzën e tij më të lartë, e çoi në një vend tregëtie dhe e vendosi në një qytet tregtarësh. 5 Pastaj mori pak farë të vendit dhe e mbolli në një arë pjellore; e vendosi këtë pranë ujrave të bollshme dhe e mbolli si një shelg. 6 Ajo u rrit dhe u bë një hardhi e madhe, por e ulët, degët e së cilës ishin kthyer nga shqiponja, kurse rrënjët ishin poshtë saj. Kështu u bë një hardhi që lëshoi degë dhe gjethe. 7 Por na ishte një shqiponjë tjetër e madhe, me ali të mëdha dhe me shumë pendë; dhe ja, kjo hardhi i ktheu rrënjët e saj drejt asaj dhe i shtriu degët e saj drejt asaj me qëllim që të vaditij nga brazda ku ishte mbjellë. 8 Ajo ishte mbjellë në një tokë të mirë, pranë ujrave të bollshme, me qëllim që të lëshonte degë, të jepte fryte dhe të bëhej një hardhi e mrekullueshme. 9 Thuaj: Kështu thotë Zoti, Zoti: A do të mund të shkojë mbarë? A nuk do t'i shrrënjosë shqiponja rrënjët e saj dhe nuk do t'i presë frytet e saj që ta lërë të thahet? Kështu tërë gjethet që ka do të thahen. Nuk do të duhet shumë forcë as shumë njerëz për ta shkulur me rrënjë. 10 Ja, ajo është e mbjellë. A mund të shkojë mbarë? Mos vallë do të thahet krejt kur do të preket nga era e lindjes? Do të thahet në brazdën ku ishte rritur!". Ezekieli - Kapitulli 17_

Edhe Isaia profetizon për Vreshtin e keq që megjithëse Zoti u kujdes për të ai dha frytë të egra fryta mosbesimi dhe kundërshtimi.

_Dua të këndoj për të dashurin tim një kantik të mikut tim lidhur me vreshtin e tij. I dashuri im kishte një vresht mbi një kodrinë shumë pjellore. E rrethoi me një gardh, hoqi gurët, mbolli hardhi të cilësisë më të mirë, ndërtoi në mes një kullë dhe bëri një trokull. Ai priste që të prodhonte rrush të mirë, kurse prodhoi rrush të egër. Kështu, pra, o banorë të Jeruzalemit dhe njerëz të Judës, gjykoni midis meje dhe vreshtit tim. Çfarë mund t'i kisha bërë vreshtit tim që nuk ia kam bërë? Pse, ndërsa unë prisja të më jepte rrush të mirë, ajo më dha rrush të egër? Por tani do t'ju njoftoj atë që gatitem të bëj me vreshtin tim: do ta heq gardhin dhe do ta përpihet krejt, do të shemb murin e tij dhe atë do ta shkelin. Do ta katandis në një shkretëtirë: as nuk do ta krasit as nuk do ta punoj me shatë, por do të mbijnë ferra dhe gjemba; dhe do të urdhëroj retë që të mos bjerë shi, fare. Vreshti i Zotit të ushtrive është shtëpia e Izraelit, dhe njerëzit e Judës janë mbëltesa e kënaqësisë së tij. Ai priste ndershmëri, dhe ja, gjakderdhje, priste drejtësi dhe ja, britma ankthi. (Isaia  5/1-7)_

Edhe Amosi profetizon për dënimin e popullit Izraelit

_Ja ç'më bëri të shoh Zoti, Zoti: ishte një shportë me fruta vere. Ai më tha: "Amos, çfarë po shikon?". Unë u përgjigja: "Një shportë me fruta vere". Zoti më tha: "Erdhi fundi për popullin tim të Izraelit; nuk do ta fal më gjatë.3 Atë ditë këngët e tempullit do të bëhen vajtime", thotë Zoti, Zoti. "Do të ketë kudo shumë kufoma; do t'i hedhin jashtë në heshtje". (Amosi - 8/1-3)

_
Për këtë dëshmon Osea

*Izraeli ishte një vresht i harlisur*_ që jepte fryt për veten e tij: sa me tepër rritej fryti i tij , aq më tepër shumonte altarët e tij; sa më i pasur ishte vendi i tij, aq më të bukura i bëntë shtyllat e tij të shenjta.Zemra e tyre është gënjeshtare; tani do të marrim ndëshkim për të.Ai do të rrëzojë altarët e tyre, do të shkatarrojë shtyllat e tyre të shenjta.(Osea 10/ 1-2)_

Ndërsa Jeremia thotë se edhe nëse lahet me sapun dhe sodë prapë zullumi i tij nuk lahet nga ato që ai ka bërë kundra Zotit dhe profetëve të Tij.Jeremia e konsideron Izraelin si prostitutë.

_Kështu thotë Zoti i ushtrive: "Ata që kanë mbetur nga Izraeli do të mblidhen si vilet e pavjela të një vreshti; kaloje përsëri dorën tënde si vjelësi mbi degëzat e hardhisë.(Jeremia 6/9)_
_Vetë sjellja jote e keqe dhe shmangiet e tua do të të dënojnë. Prano, pra, dhe shiko sa e keqe dhe e hidhur për ty është të braktisësh Zotin, Perëndinë tënd, dhe të mos kesh fare frikë nga unë", thotë Zoti, Zoti i ushtrive. "Sepse prej shumë kohe ke thyer zgjedhën tënde, ke prerë lidhjet e tua dhe ke thënë: "Nuk dua të shërbej më!". Por mbi çdo kodër të lartë dhe nën çdo pemë të gjelbër ti je shtrirë si një prostitutë. Megjithatë të kisha mbjellë si një vresht fisnik i tërë i cilësisë më të lartë; si ke ndryshuar, pra, ndaj meje në degë të degjeneruara vreshti të huaj? Edhe sikur të laheshe me sodë dhe të përdorje shumë sapun, paudhësia jote do të linte një njollë të pashlyeshme para meje", thotë Perëndia, Zoti.(Jeremia 2/19-22)_


*Dhe jo vetëm kaq por Izraeli në bibël është cilësuar si një prostitutë e kurvëruar.*

*Si bëhet që qyteti besnik është shndërruar në një prostitutë*_? Ishte plot ndershmëri, drejtësia qëndronte në të, por tani aty banojnë vrasësit(Isaia 1/21)_

_Unë e njoh Efraimin dhe për mua Izraeli nuk është aspak i panjohur; tani o Efraim ti je kurvëruar, Izraeli është ndotur.Veprimet e tyre nuk u lejojnë atyre të kthehn tek Përëndia i tyre, sepse fryma e kurvërimit është në mes tyre dhe nuk e njohin Zotin.(Osea 5/3-4)_

_Mos u gëzo, o Izrael, për të ngazëlluar si popujt e tjerë, sepse je kurvëruar duke u larguar nga Përëndia yt; ke dashur pagesën e prostitutës në të gjithë lëmenjtë e grurit.(Osea 9/1)_

Prandaj dhe tek shenja e ardhjes së Jezusit ai përmendet si një popull idhujtar dhe që kurvërojnë.

_Por kam disa gjëra kundër teje: sepse ke aty disa që mbajnë mësimin e Balaamit, i cili e mësoi Balakun t`u vërë një gurë pengesë përpara bijve të Izraelit që të hanë flijime idhujsh dhe të kurvërojnë (Zbulesa 14/2)_

_Sipas Jezusit në ditën e gjykimit prostitutat do të jenë më të nderuara se populli Izraelit, sepse ato besuan kurse hebrejtë mohuan dhe kundërshtuan._

_Cili nga të dy e kreu vullnetin e të atit?". Ata i thanë: "I pari". Jezusi u tha atyre: "Në të vërtetë ju them se tagrambledhësit dhe prostitutat hyjnë para jush në mbretërinë e qiejve. Sepse Gjoni erdhi tek ju në rrugën e drejtësisë, dhe iu nuk i besuat, ndërsa tagrambledhësit dhe prostitutat i besuan; as mbasi i keni parë këto gjëra, nuk u penduat për t'i besuar".(Mateu 21/31-32)_

_Moisiu i quan ato pasardhës të Homoseksualëve të vendeve të dënimit në kohën e profetit Lot.Zoti për to premtoi dënim dhe terror dhe zhdukjen e tyre nga faqa e dheut sepse hardhia e tyre vjen nga Gamora dhe Sadoma._

(Zoti) tha: "Unë do t'u fsheh atyre fytyrën time dhe do të shoh cili do të jetë fundi i tyre, sepse janë një brez i degjeneruar, bij tek të cilët nuk ka fare besnikëri. Ata më kanë bërë ziliqar me atë që nuk është Perëndi, kanë provokuar zemërimin tim me idhujt e tyre të kotë; dhe unë do t'i bëj ziliqarë me njerëz që nuk janë një popull, *do të ngacmoj smirën e tyre me një komb që s'është në vete.*Sepse një zjarr është ndezur gjatë zemërimit tim dhe ka për të djegur pjesët më të thella të Sheolit; do të gllabërojë tokën dhe prodhimet e saj dhe do t'u vërë zjarrin themeleve të maleve. Unë do të mblesh mbi ta mjerime, do t'i mbaroj shigjetat e mia kundër tyre.Ata do të veniten nga uria, do të përpihen nga një vapë djegëse dhe nga një murtajë e tmerrshme; do të dërgoj kundër tyre dhëmbët e kafshëve të egra, me helmin e gjarpërinjve që hiqen zvarrë nëpër pluhur. Nga jashtë shpata do t'i privojë nga fëmijët, *nga brenda terrori, duke shkaktuar njëkohësisht vdekjen e të riut dhe të virgjëreshës, të foshnjës së gjirit dhe të plakut të thinjur*. Unë kam thënë: "Do t'i fshij një herë e mirë, do të zhduk kujtimin e tyre në mes të njerëzve", por *hardhia e tyre vjen nga hardhia e Sodomës dhe nga fushat e Gomorës*; rrushi i tyre është i helmatisur dhe vilet e rrushit të tyre janë të hidhura; vera e tyre është një helm gjarpërinjsh, një helm mizor gjarpërinjsh helmonjës. E tërë kjo a nuk është ruajtur vallë pranë meje, e vulosur në thesaret e mia?(Ligji i përtërirë 32/20-26, 32-34)


Po kështu i quan dhe Isaia hebrejtë

_Kështu bija e Sionit ka mbetur si një karakollë në një vresht, si një kasolle në një arë me shalqi, si një qytet i ngujuar.Në qoftë se Zoti i ushtrive nuk do të na kishte lënë një mbetje të vogël, do të ishim si Sodoma, do t'i ngjisnim Gomorrës. Dëgjoni fjalën e Zotit, o krerë të Sodomës, verini veshin ligjit të Perëndisë tonë, o popull i Gomorrës!(Isaia 1/8-10)_

_Kurse prapë Jezusi thotë se homoseksualët e Gamorës dhe Sadomës do të trajtohen më me tolerancë ditën e gjykimit se populli hebre._

_Dhe në të vërtetë po ju them se ditën e gjyqit, vendi i Sodomës dhe i Gomorës do të trajtohet me më shumë tolerancë se ai qytet(Juruzalemi)__.(Mateu 10/15)_
Kjo edhe për shkakun se hebrejtë e akuzuan se Jezusi kishte lindur nga imoraliteti dhe se ai kishte nje demon 

_por ju tani kërkoni të më vrisni mua, që ju kam folur të vërtetën që kam dëgjuar nga Perëndia; Abrahami këtë nuk e bëri. Ju bëni veprat e atit tuaj". Prandaj ata i thanë: "Ne nuk lindëm nga kurvërimi; ne kemi një Atë të vetëm: Perëndinë".(Gjoni 8/40-41)_

Ata e akuzuan dhe herë të tjera se Jezusi është me djallin

_Kurse skribët, që kishin zbritur nga Jeruzalemi, thoshnin: "Ai e ka Beelzebubin dhe i dëbon demonët me princin e demonëve". Por ai i thirri pranë vetes dhe u foli me anë të shëmbëlltyrave: "Si mund Satanai të dëbojë Satananë? (Marku 3/22-23)_

_Dhe mbarë turmat çuditeshin dhe thonin: "A mos është ky i Biri i Davidit?". Por farisenjtë, kur e dëgjuan këtë, thanë: "Ky i dëbon demonët vetëm me fuqinë e Beelzebubit, princit të demonëve".(Mateu 12/23-24)_

Kurse Jezusi iu përgjigj se Djalli është ati i tyre.

_Ju jeni nga djalli, që është ati juaj, dhe doni të bëni dëshirat e atit tuaj; ai ishte vrasës që nga fillimi dhe nuk qëndroi në të vërtetën, sepse në të nuk ka të vërtetë. Kur thotë të rrema, flet nga vetvetja, sepse është gënjeshtar dhe ati i rrenës.48 Atëherë Judenjtë iu përgjigjën dhe i thanë: ``A nuk themi me të drejtë se ti je Samaritan dhe se ke një demon?``.Jezusi u përgjigj: ``Unë s`kam një demon, por nderoj Atin tim; ju përkundrazi më çnderoni(Gjoni 8/44-49)_

Jezusi jo vetëm që i quajti ato Djaj dhe bijtë e Djallit por dhe sinagogat e tyre në bibël konsiderohen të tilla.

_Unë i njoh veprat e tua, dhe shtrengimin e varfërinë (por ti je i pasur) dhe blasfeminë e atyre që e quajnë veten Judenj, por nuk janë, por janë një sinagogë e Satanit.(Zbulesa 2/9)_

_Ja, unë do të dorëzoj disa nga sinagoga e Satanit, që e quajnë veten Judenj, dhe nuk janë, por gënjejnë; ja, unë do t`i bëj të vijnë dhe të bien përmbys përpara këmbëve të tua, dhe do të njohin se unë të kam dashur (Zbulesa 3/9)_




Po ashtu Jezusi ia tha këtë gjë edhe me shëmbëlltyrë* tek Mateu duke profetizuar se në fund të botës bijtë e djallit, hebrejtë do të korren prej engjëjve dhe birit të njeriut dhe do të hudhen në zjarr.*

_``Na e shpjego shëmbëlltyrën e egjrës në arë``.37 Dhe ai duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: ``Ai që mbjell farën e mirë është Biri i njeriut.38 Ara është bota, fara e mirë janë bijtë e mbretërisë dhe egjra janë bijtë e të ligut, dhe armiku që e ka mbjellë është djalli,_ *ndërsa korrja është fundi i botës dhe korrësit janë engjëjt**.*_ Ashtu si mblidhet egjra dhe digjet në zjarr, kështu, do të ndodhë në mbarimin e botës.(Mateu 13/36-40)_

Jezusi foli kundër hebrejve duke thënë nëse këto një profet e konsiderojnë djall po njerzit e tjerë të thjeshtë cfarë shpifjesh mund ti vejnë ato.

25 I mjafton dishepullit të bëhet si mësuesi i tij dhe shërbëtorit të bëhet si zotëria e tij. *Në se të zotin e shtëpisë e quajtën Beelzebub(demon),* aq më tepër do t'i quajnë ashtu ata të shtëpisë së tij!(Mateu 10)

*Jezusi profetizon vrasjen e tyre për shkak të mos ndjekjes së mësimeve të tij.Mos ndjekja e mësimeve të profetëve konsiderohet mosbesim në bibël dhe meriton zjarrin.*

_"Unë jam hardhia e vërtetë dhe Zoti im është vreshtari. Çdo degë që nuk jep fryt në mua, ai e heq; kurse çdo degë që jep fryt, ai e krasit që të japë edhe më shumë fryt. Ju tashmë jeni të pastër, për shkak të fjalës që ju kumtova. Qëndroni në mua dhe unë do të qëndroj në ju; sikurse degë nuk mund të japë fryt nga vetja, po qe se nuk qëndron në hardhi, ashtu as ju, nëse nuk qëndroni në mua. Unë jam hardhia, ju jeni dega(vreshti); kush qëndron në mua dhe unë në të, jep shumë fryt, sepse pa mua nuk mund të bëni asgjë. Në qoftë se ndokush nuk qëndron në mua, hidhet jashtë si dega dhe thahet; pastaj i mbledhin, i hedhin në zjarr dhe digjen. (Gjoni  15/1-6)_

Jezusi do ti korrë, krasisë dhe do ta vrasë popullin hebre se ato janë një popull që nuk japin fryt

_``Ose bëjeni të mirë pemën dhe fryti i saj do të jetë i mirë, ose bëjeni të keqe pemën dhe fryti i saj do të jetë i keq; sepse pema njihet nga fryti. O pjellë nepërkash! Si mund të flisni mirë, kur jeni të këqij? Sepse ç`ka zemra qet goja. Njeriu i mirë nga thesari i mirë i zemrës nxjerr gjëra të mira; por njeriu i keq nxjerr gjëra të këqija nga thesari i tij i keq.Por unë po ju them se ditën e gjyqit njërëzit do të japin llogari për çdo fjalë të kotë që kanë thënë (Mateu 12/33-36)_

Përvec që i quajtën bijtë nëpërkash dhe bijtë të djallit nga Jezusi po kështu dhe Gjon Pagëzori i quajti dhe pjellë nëpërkash sepse gjarpri në bibël simbolizon Satanain.

_Por ai, kur pa se shumë farisenj dhe saducenj po vinin për t`u pagëzuar tek ai, u tha atyre:  Pjellë nepërkash, kush ju ka mësuar t`i arratiseni zemërimit që po vjen? Jepni pra fryte të denja të pendesës!Dhe mos t`ju shkojë mendja të thoni me vete: "Ne kemi Abrahamin për atë"; sepse unë po ju them se Perëndia mund të nxjerrë bij të Abrahamit edhe prej këtyre gurëve.Dhe tashmë sëpata është në rrënjën e drurëve; çdo dru, pra, që nuk jep fryt të mirë, do të pritet dhe do të hidhet në zjarr.(Mateu 3/7-10)_

Përvec gjonit dhe Jezusit hebrejtë u mallkuan nga Moisiu ;

*Do të jesh i mallkuar në qytet dhe do të jesh i mallkuar në fshat*_. Të mallkuara do të jenë shporta jote dhe magjja jote. I mallkuar do të jetë fryti i barkut tënd, fryti i tokës sate, pjelljet e lopëve të tua dhe fryti i deleve të tua. Do të jesh i mallkuar kur hyn dhe i mallkuar kur del. Zoti do të dërgojë kundër teje mallkimin, rrëmujën dhe mosmiratimin për çdo gjë mbi të cilën do të vësh dorë dhe që do të bësh, deri sa ti të shkatërrohesh dhe të vdesësh shpejt, për shkak të ligësisë së veprimeve të tua në të cilat më ke braktisur.(Ligji i perterire 28/16-20)_

_28 Zoti do të të godasë me marrëzinë, me verbërinë dhe me shushatjen e zemrës; 37 dhe do të bëhesh objekt habie, proverbi dhe talljeje në mes tërë popujvepranë të cilëve do të të çojë Zoti. (Ligji i perterire 28/28,37)_

Gjithashtu Moisiu profetizoi se në ditët e fundit Izraeli do të goditet nga Fatkeqësia.

_sepse unė e njoh frymėn tėndė rebele dhe fortėsinė e qafės sate. Ja, sot kur akoma jam i gjallė midis jush, ju u bėtė rebelė kundėr Zotit; aq mė tepėr do tė bėheni mbas vdekjes sime! Mblidhni pranė meje tė gjithė pleqtė e fiseve tuaja dhe zyrtarėt tuaj, me qėllim qė tė dėgjojnė kėto fjalė dhe unė tė thėrras tė dėshmojnė kundėr tyre qiellin dhe tokėn. Sepse unė e di qė, mbas vdekjes sime, do tė korruptoheni plotėsisht dhe do tė largoheni nga rruga qė ju kam urdhėruar, dhe ditėt e fundit do tė goditeni nga fatkeqėsia, sepse keni pėr tė bėrė atė qė ėshtė e keqe pėr sytė e Zotit, duke provokuar indinjatėn e tij me veprėn e duarve tuaja". Kėshtu Moisiu, nė veshėt e tė gjithė asamblesė sė Izraelit, shqiptoi fjalėt e kėtij kantiku deri nė fund.(Ligji i Pėrtėrirė 31/27-30)_

Sepse ato adhuruan vicin në vend të Zotit mbas shpëtimit prej faraonit dhe hapjes së detit.

*Bënë një viç në Horeb dhe adhuruan një shëmbëlltyrë prej metali të shkrirë, dhe e ndërruan lavdinë e tyre me shëmbëllytrën e një kau që ha bar. Harruan Perëndinë, Shpëtimtarin e tyre, që kishte bërë gjëra të mëdha në Egjipt,* _mrekullitë në vendin e Kamit, gjëra të tmerrshme në Detin e Kuq.(Psallmet 106/19-22)_

Prandaj Allahu thotë në Kuran

*Ata që e mohuan të vërtetën nga beni Izraelitët, u mallkuan prej gjuhës së Daudit dhe të Isait birit të Merjemes.Kështu u veprua sepse kundërshtuan dhe e tepruan.(Maide 78)*

*Si i mallkoi Daudi.* 

_Sic është shkruar: Zoti i dha atyre frymë hutimi, sy që të mos shohin dhe veshë që të mos dëgjojnë deri në ditën e sotme.Dhe Davidi thotë:Tryeza e tyre iu bëftë lak, një kurth, një pengesë dhe një shpagim.Sytë e tyre u errësofshin që të mos shohin dhe kurrizin e tyre kurruse përgjithnjë. (Romaket 11/8-10)_

*I mallkoi Jezusi.*
Mos vallë ndonjë nga krerët ose nga farisenjtë besoi në të? Por kjo turmë, që *nuk e njeh ligjin, është e mallkuar*".(Gjoni7/49-49)
I mallkuan dhe profetët Ezeikeli 22, Amosi 6, Mikea 3, Isaia 1, 2, 6, 59, Zakaria 13 /8-9), Mikea 3/ 1-5 dhe 9-10-12 

Pikërisht për gjithë veprat e tyre kundër profetëve dhe Zotit ato dënohen në të dyjë botët sidomos në zjarrin e xhehenemit (ferrit) kur Jezusi do të vijë bashkë me engjëjt.

*Biri i njeriut*_ do të dërgojë engjëjt e vet dhe ata do të mbledhin nga mbretëria e tij gjithë skandalet dhe ata që bëjnë paudhësi, dhe do t'i hedhin në furrën e zjarrit. Atje do të ketë qarje dhe kërcëllim dhëmbësh.(Mateu 13/41-42)_

_Cfarë do të bëj Qengji, Bir i njeriut, Besniku i Vërtet, Jezusii që përmendet zbulesa mbas rrëzimit të Babilonisë moderne, vrasjes së cifutëve dhe goditjes së kombeve_ 

_Dhe pashë qiellin e hapur, dhe ja, një kalë i bardhë, dhe ai që e kalëronte quhet Besniku dhe i Vërteti; dhe ai gjykon dhe lufton me drejtësi. Dhe sytë e tij ishin si flakë zjarri dhe mbi kryet e tij ishin shumë kurora; edhe kishte një emër të shkruar, që askush nuk e di përveç atij; Dhe ishte i veshur me një rrobe të ngjyer në gjak; dhe emri i tij quhet: "Fjala e Perëndisë". Dhe ushtritë që janë në qiell e ndiqnin mbi kuaj të bardhë, të veshur me rroba liri të hollë, të bardhë dhe të pastër. Dhe nga goja e tij dilte një shpatë e mprehtë për të goditur me të kombet; dhe ai do të qeverisë me skeptër prej hekuri dhe ai vet do të shkelë vozën e verës së mërisë dhe të zemërimit të Perëndisë së plotfuqishëm. ;(Zbulesa 20/11-15)_

_Shpata e mprehtë që dilte nga goja e Jezusit përmendet në bibël si lukatje(frymë) që do të shkatarrojë profetin e rremë Antikrishtin që do ta quaj veten Zot._

_1 Ju lutemi, o vëllezër, lidhur me ardhjen e Zotërisë tonë Jezu Krisht dhe me tubimin tonë me të, 2 të mos lejoni që menjëherë t'ju prishet mendja ose të trazoheni as prej fryme, as prej fjale, as prej ndonjë letre gjoja të shkruar prej nesh, thua se ja, erdhi dita e Krishtit.3 Askush të mos ju gënjejë kursesi, sepse ajo ditë nuk do të vijë, pa ardhur më parë rënia dhe pa u shfaqur njeriu i mëkatit, i biri i humbjes,4 kundërshtari, ai që lartëson veten mbi çdo gjë që quhet perëndi ose objekt adhurimi, aq sa të shkojë e të rrijë në tempullin e Perëndisë si Perëndi, duke e paraqitur veten se është Perëndi.5 A nuk ju bie ndër mend se, kur isha akoma ndër ju, jua thoja këto gjëra?6 Tani e dini atë që e ndalon atë që të shfaqet vetëm në kohën e vet.7 Misteri i paudhësisë në fakt është tashmë në veprim, duke pritur vetëm që të hiqet nga mesi ai që e ndalon tashti.8 Atëherë do të shfaqet ky i paudhë, të cilin Zoti do ta shkatërrojë me hukatjen e gojës së tij dhe do ta asgjësojë me të dukurit e ardhjes së tij.9 Ardhja e atij të paudhi do të bëhet me anë të veprimit të Satanit, bashkë me çudira, shenja dhe mrrekullish të rreme,10 dhe nga çdo mashtrim ligësie për ata që humbin, sepse nuk pranuan ta duan të vërtetën për të qenë të shpëtuar.11 E prandaj Perëndia do t'u dërgojë atyre një gënjim që do t'i bëjë të gabojnë, që t'i besojnë gënjeshtrës,12 që të dënohen të gjithë ata që nuk i besuan së vërtetës, por përqafuan ligësinë! (2 e Thesalonikasve 2/1-12)_

*Tek Thelonikësat ai përmendet se do të shkatarrohet nga goja e Jezusit dhe se ky profet i rremë ose Antikrisht do të ndihmohet nga Satanai.Më poshtë përmendet se frymërat që këto bëjnë mrekulli janë të demonëve.*


_Pastaj engjëlli i gjashtë e derdhi kupën e tij në lumin e madh Eufrat dhe uji i tij u tha për të bërë gati udhën e mbretërve që vijnë nga lindja e diellit. Dhe pashë të dilte nga goja e dragoit, nga goja e bishës dhe nga goja e profetit të rremë, tri frymë të ndyra, që u ngjanin bretkosave. Sepse në fakt janë fryma të demonëve që bëjnë mrekulli, që shkojnë te mbretërit e dheut dhe të gjithë botës, që t'i mbledhin për luftën e ditës së madhe të Perëndisë së Plotfuqishëm.(Zbulesa 16/11-14)_


Jezusi do të shkatarrojë bishën do të kapë dhe pastaj do ta vrasë dhe Antikrishtin(Dexhalin) që quhet profeti i rremë dhe do ti hudhë të dy në liqenin e zjarrit ose Gahenë(Xhehenem).

_Dhe pashë bishën, dhe mbretërit e dheut, dhe ushtritë e tyre të mbledhura që të bënin luftë kundër atij që kalëronte kalin dhe kundër ushtrisë së tij. Dhe bisha u kap, dhe bashkë me të profeti i rremë që kishte bërë shenja përpara saj, me të cilat i mashtroi ata që morën damkën e bishës, dhe ata që adhuruan figurën e saj; që të dy i hodhën të gjallë në liqenin e zjarrtë që digjet me squfur;(Zbulesa 20/19-20)_

Mbas vrasjes së Dexhalit(Antikrishtit) do të dalin Jexhuxh Maxhuxhët (Gogu dhe Magogu) dhe do rrethojnë besimtarët mirëpo Zoti do ti dërgoj dënim kështu që ato do të përfundojnë në liqenin e zjarrit aty ku është Antikrishti dhe bisha. 


_7 Dhe kur të kryhen të një mijë vjetët, Satani do të zgjidhet nga burgu i tij,8 dhe do të dalë të mashtrojë kombet që janë në të katër anët e dheut, Gogun e Magogun, që t'i mbledhë ata për luftë; numri i tyre do të jetë si rëra e detit.9 Dhe ata do të lëvizin në të gjithë sipërfaqen e dheut dhe do ta rrethojnë fushën e shenjtorëve dhe qytetin e dashur. Por nga qielli do të zbresë zjarr, i dërguar nga Perëndia, dhe do t'i përpijë. 10 Atëherë djallin që i kishte mashtruar, do ta hedhin në liqenin e zjarrit e të squfurit, ku janë bisha dhe profeti i rremë; dhe do të mundohen ditë e natë në shekuj të shekujve.(Zbulesa 20/710)_


Pastaj Jezusi bashkë me besimtarët do të riformojnë mbretërinë e Zotit e cila u dëmtua nga luftrat e shumta midis popujve.Do të mblidhen në Mekën e Madhnueshme dhe do të jetojnë të qetë dhe në paqe duke praktikuar të gjithë urdhërat e Zotit të shpallura në Kuranin Famëlartë.Meka e madhnueshme personifikohet me Juruzalemin e ri tempulli i tij ka formën e një Kubi Gjatësia-Lartësi=Gjerësi.Ai do ti quhet vendi i shenjtë sepse në të nuk do të ketë magjistarë, mëkatarë idhujtarë.Portat e tij do të rrinë hapur natë e ditë dhe njerzit e cdo kombi do të mblidhen aty për të adhuruar Zotin sepse aty është vendi i peligrinazhit dhe historia e tij është që në kohën e Ibrahimit.Aty do të ndalohet cdo lloj gjynafi dhe mëkati dhe ky vedn do të jetë i pastër prej cdo ndyrësie.



_1 Dhe pashë një qiell të ri dhe një dhe të ri; sepse qielli i parë dhe dheu i parë kishin shkuar, dhe deti nuk ishte më.2 Dhe unë, Gjoni, pashë qytetin e shenjtë, Jeruzalemin e ri, që zbriste nga qielli, nga Perëndia, që ishte bërë gati si nuse e stolisur për burrin e vet.3 Dhe dëgjova një zë të madh nga qielli që thoshte: "Ja tabernakulli i Perëndisë me njerëzit! Dhe ai do të banojë me ta; edhe ata do të jenë populli i tij dhe vetë Perëndia do të jetë bashkë me ta, Perëndi e tyre.4 Dhe Perëndia do të thaj çdo lot nga sytë e tyre; dhe vdekja nuk do të jetë më; as brengë, as klithma, as mundim, sepse gjërat e mëparshme shkuan".5 Dhe ai që rrinte mbi fron tha: "Ja, unë i bëj të gjitha gjërat të reja". Dhe më tha: "Shkruaj, sepse këto fjalë janë të vërteta dhe besnike".6 Edhe më tha: "U bë! Unë jam Alfa dhe Omega, fillimi dhe mbarimi! Atij që ka etje unë do t'i jap si dhuratë nga burimi i ujit të jetës. 8 Kurse për frikacakët dhe të pabesët, dhe të neveritshmit dhe vrasësit, dhe kurvëruesit, dhe magjistarët, dhe idhujtarët, dhe gjithë gënjeshtarët, pjesa e tyre do të jetë në liqenin që digjet me zjarr dhe squfur, që është vdekja e dytë".9 Pastaj erdhi drejt meje një nga të shtatë engjëjt që kishin të shtatë kupat plot me shtatë plagët e fundit, dhe foli me mua, duke thënë: "Eja, do të të tregoj nusen, gruan e Qengjit".10 Dhe më çoi në Frymë mbi një mal të madh dhe të lartë, dhe më tregoi qytetin e madh, Jeruzalemin e shenjtë, që zbriste nga qielli, nga Perëndia,11 duke pasur lavdinë e Perëndisë. Dhe shkëlqimi i saj i ngjante me një gur shumë të çmuar, si gur diaspri kristalor.12 Ai kishte një mur të madh dhe të lartë me dymbëdhjetë porta, dhe te portat dymbëdhjetë engjëj, dhe emra të shkruar mbi to, të cilat janë emrat e të dymbëdhjetë fiseve të bijve të Izraelit.13 Nga lindja ishin tri porta, nga veriu tri porta, nga jugu tri porta dhe nga perëndimi tri porta.14 Dhe muri i qytetit kishte dymbëdhjetë themele dhe mbi to ishin emrat e dymbëdhjetë apostujve të Qengjit.15 Dhe ai që fliste me mua kishte një kallam ari, për të matur qytetin, dyert e tij dhe murin e tij.16 Dhe qyteti kishte formë katërkëndësh, dhe gjatësia e tij është sa gjerësia; ai e mati qytetin me kallamin deri në dymbëdhjetë mijë stade; gjatësia, gjërësia dhe lartësia e tij janë të barabartë.17 Mati edhe murin, që ishte njëqind e dyzet e katër kubitë, me matje njeriu, domethënë engjëllit..25 Dhe portat e tij nuk do të mbyllen asnjëherë gjatë ditës, sepse nuk do të ketë asnjëherë natë.26 Edhe në të do të sjellin lavdinë dhe nderin e kombeve.27 Edhe nuk do të hyjë asgjë e papastër dhe askush që kryen neveri e gënjeshtër, por vetëm ata që janë të shkruar në librin e jetës të Qengjit. (Zbulesa 21/1-27)_

*Është turp për shkruesit e biblës të cilët e kanë ndryshuar librin e tyre për ti ndryshuar kuptimin verseteve biblike megjithatë asgjë nuk mund ta kontestojë se ky tempull është Meka, pavarsisht se shkruesit e Biblës kanë shkruajtur;*

_muri i qytetit kishte dymbëdhjetë themele dhe mbi to ishin emrat e dymbëdhjetë apostujve të Qengjit. (Zbulesa 21/14)_

*Si mund ta thotë Bibla që në tempullin e Zotit do të shkruhen 12 emrat e apostujve të Jezusit.Si ka mundësi që në tempullin e Zotit do të shkruhet emri i Judës Iskariotit.A nuk ishte ai tradhëtari që e shiti Jezusin.Si ka mundësi që në tempullin e Zotit do të shkruhet emri i këtij tradhtari dhe mosbesimtari.Kjo nuk është gjë tjetër vetëm se shtesë e shkruesve të biblës.*

_Ai kishte një mur të madh dhe të lartë me dymbëdhjetë porta, dhe te portat dymbëdhjetë engjëj, dhe emra të shkruar mbi to, të cilat janë emrat e të dymbëdhjetë fiseve të bijve të Izraelit.(Zbulesa 21/12)_

Gjithashtu ata i kanë vënë tempullit emra e fiseve hebreje ndërkohë që kjo është vetëm një shtesë pasi 12 engjëjt nuk janë 12 fiset e Izraelit.Këtë e vërtëton dhe verseti i mëposhtëm që njeriun e bëjnë engjëll.

_Mati edhe murin, që ishte njëqind e dyzet e katër kubitë, me matje njeriu, domethënë engjëllit.(Zbulesa 11/17)_

Pra kurrsesi nuk mund të jetë Jeruzalemi i hebrejve që do të vriten nda dora e Jezusit, nuk mund të tempulli i atyre që u mallkuan nga Goja e shumë profetëve.Nuk mund të jetë tempull hebre sepse ata janë popull i urryer tek Zoti.Ai do të jetë Juruzalem i ri dhe Zoti do të thirret me një emër të ri në të.Zoti nuk do të thirret më me emrin Jehovah apo Perëndi .Ai do të thirret më emrin më të bukur dhe madhështor të Tij Allah.


_Kush fiton do ta bëj shtyllë në tempullin e Perëndisë tim, dhe ai nuk do të dalë më përjashta; dhe do të shkruaj mbi të emrin e Perëndisë tim, dhe emrin e qytetit të Perëndisë tim, të Jeruzalemit të ri, që zbret nga qielli nga Perëndia im, dhe emrin tim të ri.(Zbulesa 3/12)_

Emri Allah është emri i ri i Zotit dhe emri i Juruzalemit të ri është Meka në Arabi.

_Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira. Dhe ai që lindi nga shërbëtorja lindi sipas mishit, por ai që lindi nga e lira lindi për hirë të premtimit. Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari. Dhe Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme ...(Galatsve 4/22-25)_

Pra është e qartë se tempulli dhe mbretëria e Zotit do të jenë e përbërë nga besimtarët muslimanë.

*do tu hiqet mbretëria e Përëndisë dhe do ti jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt*_.( Mateu 21/33)_

Kush është ky komb?Ai komb do jetë kombi i profetit të fundit Muhamedit a.s. Ai nuk është komb nacional, klasor apo rracor ai është komb besimtar që i bashkon vetëm një fjalë e vetme Ska të adhuruar me të drejtë përvec Zotit dhe se Muhamedi është i dërguari i Tij dhe Isai(Jezusi) nuk është bir i Zotit por është rob dhe i dërguari i Tij.

_Ashtu sci thote ai te OseaUnë do ta quaj popullin tim atë që ska qenë populli im dhe të dashur atë të mosdashurin.(Romaket 9/25)_

Ai do jetë populli i fundit profetik që do të besojë në të gjithë profetët dhe shpalljet e tyre hyjnore prandaj do të jenë të parët në ditën e gjykimit.

_Por shumë të parë do të jenë të fundit, dhe shumë të fundit do të jenë të parët".(Mateu 19/30)_

Mbas hsumë kohësh dhe largimit nga kjo jetë e besimtarëve dhe Jezusit me ligjin e Zotit vdekjen vjen dita e shkatarrimit të kësaj bote ku qielli dhe toka shkatarrohen njerzit ringjallen dhe japin llogari para Zotit për veprat e tyre dhe secili do të shpërblehet për veprat e tij.Nuk do të ketë me vdekje tjetër dhe njerzit e këqinj do të përfundojnë në zjarrin e ferrit në liqenin e zjarrit.

_Pastaj pashë një fron të madh të bardhë dhe atë që ulej mbi të, nga prania e të cilit iku dheu dhe qielli, dhe nuk u gjet vënd për ata. Dhe pashë të vdekurit, të mëdhenj e të vegjël, që rrinin në këmbë përpara Perëndisë, edhe librat u hapën; dhe u hap një libër tjetër, që është libri i jetës; dhe të vdekurit u gjykuan në bazë të gjërave të shkruara në libra, sipas veprave të tyre. Dhe deti i dorëzoi të vdekurit që ishin në të, dhe vdekja dhe Hadesi dorëzuan të vdekurit që ishin në ta; dhe ata u gjykuan secili sipas veprave të veta. Pastaj vdekja dhe Hadesi u flakën në liqenin e zjarrit. Kjo është vdekja e dytë. Dhe, nëse ndokush nuk u gjet i shkruar në librin e jetës, u flak në liqenin e zjarrit.(Zbulesa 20/11-15)_

----------


## _Mersin_

*Vendosja e Mbreterise se Zotit ne toke?*

Jezusi deklaron se mbreteria e Zotit, zbatimi i ligjeve dhe urdherave te tij do te largohej prej juruzalemit dhe do ti jepej nje populli tjeter.


Tani kur të vijë i Zoti i vreshtit, çfarë do tu bëjë këtyre vreshtarëve?
*Ata i thanë do ti vrasë keqas ata faqezinj dhe do tua besojë vreshtin vreshtarëve të tjerë, të cilët do të japin prodhime në kohën e vet.*
Jezusi u tha atyre: A nuk e keni lexuar kurrë në shkrimet: Guri që ndërtuesit e nxorën të papërdorshëm, u bë guri i qoshes.Kjo është vepër e Zotit dhe është e mrekullueshme në sytë tonë?
Prandaj po ju them se juve *do tu hiqet mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe do ti jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.*
Dhe ai që do të bierë në këtë gurë do të bëhet copë copë; dhe ai mbi të cilin do të bierë ai do të jetë i thërmuar.
Dhe krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë, kur dëgjuan shëmbëlltyrën e tij, e kuptuan se po fliste për ata.
Dhe kërkonin ta kapnin po kishin frikë nga turma, sepse ato e konsideronin profet(Mateu 21/33-46) ose (Marku 12/1-13) ose (Luka 20/9-19)-



Ai gjithashtu deklaron se Mbreteriae tij nuk do te ishte e kesaj bote sepsenuk kishte njerez me te cilet do luftonte dhe do ta ngrinte ate.Plus qe nuk kishte njerez qe te luftonte porse megjithe mrekullite e tij njerzit zgjodhen baraben kundrejt tij.

36 Jezusi u përgjigj: ``*Mbretëria ime nuk është e kësaj bote; po të ishte mbretëria ime e kësaj bote, shërbëtorët e mi do të luftonin* që të mos u dorëzohesha Judenjve; porse tani mbretëria ime nuk është prej këtej``(Gjoni 18).



*Kjo mbreteri eshte mbreteria Islame e cila zbaton me perpikmeri ligjet e Zotit dhe ka per baze kushteteten islame.*

19 Por ne e dimë se gjithçka që thotë ligji, e thotë për ata që janë nën ligj, me qëllim që çdo gojë të heshtë dhe *gjithë bota t`i jetë nënshtruar gjykimit të Perëndisë*,.(Romakëve 3)

33 *të cilët, me anë të fesë nënshtruan mbretërira*, realizuan drejtësinë, arritën ato që u premtuan, ua zunë grykën luanëve, Hebrenjve - Kapitulli 11

Ja cilesite e kesaj mbreterie.

*Monoteizmi*

Markut 12/ 28-34: "28. atëherë një nga skribët që e kishte dëgjuar diskutimin e tyre, duke kuptuar se si iu ishte përgjigjur mirë iu afrua dhe e pyeti: Cili është I pari I të gjitë urdhërimeve? 29. Dhe Jezusi iu përgjigj: -Urdhërimi I parë I të gjithëve është: *Dëgjo, o Izrael! Zoti, Perëndia ynë është I vetmi Zot*. 30. Dhe, duaje Zotin, Perëndinë tënd me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd, me të gjithë mëndien tënde e me të gjithë forcën tënde! Ky është I pari urdhërim. 31. Dhe I dyti I ngjan këtij: Duaje të afërmin tëndi porsi vetveten. Nuk ka urdhërim tjetër më të madh se këta. 32. Atëherë skribi I tha: Mirë mësues, the sipas të vërtetës se ka vetëm një Perëndi dhe s'ka asnjë përve> Tij, 33. dhe ta duash me gjithë zemër, me të gjithë mëndien, me gjithë shpirti e me gjithë forcë dhe ta duash të afërmin porsi vetvetja vlen më tepër se sa të gjithë olokaustet dh fllijimet. 34. Dhe Jezusi duke e parë se ai ishte përgjigjur me mend, *I tha: Ti je nuk larg nga mbretëria e Perëndisë.*
Mateut 22/ 34-40: "Dhe tha Mesihu në fund: Nga këto dy urdhërime varet I tërë ligji dhe profetët." 


*Largimi i veseve te cilat shkatarrrojne njerzimin*

9 Ju kam shkruar në letër, të mos përziheni me kurvarë, 
10 dhe aspak me kurvarët e kësaj bote, ose me lakmuesit ose me cubat, ose me idhujtarët, sepse atëherë duhet të dilni nga bota. 
11 Por tani ju shkrova të mos përziheni me atë, të ashtuquajturin vëlla, që është kurvar, ose lakmues ose idhujtar, o shpi-fës, o pijanec ose cub; me një të tillë bile as të mos hani bashkë. 
12 Sepse a më takon mua të gjykoj edhe ata që janë jashtë? A nuk i gjykoni ju të brendshmit? 
13 Por ata të jashtmit Perëndia i gjykon.* Prandaj nxirreni të ligun nga vetja juaj.*(1 e Korintasve 65 )


Gjithashtu bibla tregon se keta nuk do trashegojne mbreterine e Zotit megjithese kristianet justifikohen vetem ne besim duke harruar thyerjen e ligjeve te cilen e shpiku Pali.

9 A nuk e dini ju se të padrejtët *nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë?* Mos u gënjeni: as kurvarët, as idhujtarët, as shkelësit e kurorës, as të zhburrëruarit, as homoseksualët, 
10 as vjedhësit, as lakmuesit, as pijanecët, as përqeshësit, as grabitësit nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë. 
11 Dhe *të tillë ishit disa nga ju; por u latë, por u shenjtëruat, por u shfajësuat në emër të Jezusit dhe me anë të Frymës së Perëndisë tonë.*(1 e Korintasve 6)


14 Lum ata që i kryejnë urdhërimet e tij, që të kenë të drejtën për drurin e jetës dhe për të hyrë në portat e qytetit.

*15 Jashtë janë qentë, magjistarët, kurvarët, vrasësit, idhujtarët dhe kushdo që do dhe zbaton gënjeshtrën.*(Zbulesa 22 )


Sipas bibles thyerja e ligjeve te Zotit dhe mos pranimi i mbreterise se Zotit eshte ka me denim te rende.


*28 Kushdo që shkel ligjin e Moisiut vritet pa mëshirë me deponimet e dy ose tre dëshmitarëve. Hebrenjve - Kapitulli 10*

27 Veç kësaj, i sillni këtu armiqtë e mi, të cilët nuk donin që *unë të mbretëroja mbi ta dhe i vritini* përpara meje!"`(Luka 19/27)`.


*I mallkuar eshte ai qenuk i bindet ligjeve te Zotit sipas bibles*

26 "*Mallkuar* qoftë ai që nuk u përmbahet fjalëve të këtij ligji për t'i zbatuar në praktikë!". Tërë populli do të thotë: "Amen".(Ligji i perterire 27)

26 Shikoni, unë vë sot para jush bekimin dhe mallkimin;

27 bekimin në rast se u bindeni urdhërimeve të Zotit, Perëndisë tuaj, që sot ju përcaktoj;

28 *mallkimin, në rast se nuk u bindeni urdhërimeve të Zotit*, Perëndisë tuaj, dhe largoheni nga rruga që ju përcaktoj sot, për të ndjekur perëndi të tjerë që nuk i keni njohur kurrë.Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 11

10 Dhe të gjithë ata që themelohen mbi veprat e ligjit janë nën mallkim, sepse është shkruar: *"I mallkuar është kushdo që nuk qëndron në të gjitha ato që shkruhen në librin e ligjit për t'i praktikuar"*.(Galatsve 3)



*Jezusi nuk erdhi per ti shfuqizuar keto ligje*

 Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët; unë *nuk erdha për ti shfuqizuar,* po për ti plotësuar. (Mateu 5:17)

Prandaj i mallkoi ato qe nuk zbatojne dhe nuk njohin ligjet e Zotit

Gjoni 7:49 Por *kjo turmë, që nuk e njeh ligjin, është e mallkuar''.*


*Kjo Mbreteri e Zotit nuk pranon veren dhe pijet dehese*

*9 "Mos pini verë as pije dehëse as ti as bijtë e tu,* kur do të hyni në çadrën e mbledhjes, që të mos vdisni; do të jetë një ligj i përjetshëm për të gjithë brezat tuaj,

10 me qëllim që të mundni të dalloni midis të shenjtit dhe profanit, midis të papastrit dhe të pastrit,
11 dhe të mundni t`u mësoni bijve të Izraelit të gjitha ligjet, që Zoti u ka dhënë atyre me anë të Moisiut".(Leviticu 10)

*Vera eshte simbol paganeve

*37 Atëherë ai do të thotë: "Ku janë perënditë e tyre, shkëmbi në të cilin gjenin strehë,

38 që hanin yndyrën e flijimeve të tyre dhe pinin verën e libacioneve të tyre? Le të ngrihen për t'i ndihmuar dhe për të qenë strehimi juaj!".

39 *Tani e shikoni që unë jam Ai dhe që nuk ka Perëndi tjetër përbri meje*. Unë të bëj që të vdesësh dhe të jetosh, unë të plagos dhe të shëroj, dhe nuk ka njeri që mund të të lirojë nga dora ime.Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 32

*
Mospirja e pijeve dehese argument per lindjen e njerzve te mire*

2 Ishte një njeri nga Tsorahu, prej familjes së Danitëve, që quhej Manoah; gruaja e tij ishte shterpë dhe nuk kishte fëmijë.

3 Engjëlli i Zotit iu shfaq kësaj gruaje dhe i tha: "Ja, ti je shterpë dhe nuk ke fëmijë, por ke për të mbetur me barrë dhe do të pjellësh një fëmijë.

4 Prandaj ruhu se pi verë o pije dehëse, dhe mos ha asnjë gjë të papastër.

5 Sepse ti do të mbetesh me barrë dhe do të pjellësh një djalë, mbi kokën e të cilit nuk do të kalojë brisku, sepse fëmija do të jetë një Nazireo kushtuar Perëndisë që në barkun e nënes së tij; ai do të fillojë ta çlirojë Izraelin nga duart e Filistejve".

6 Atëherë gruaja shkoi t'i thotë bashkëshortit të saj: "Një njeri i Perëndisë erdhi tek unë; pamja e tij ishte si ajo e Engjëllit të Perëndisë, me të vërtetë e frikshme. Unë nuk e pyeta se nga vinte, dhe ai nuk më tha emrin e tij;

7 por më tha: "Ja, ti do të mbetesh me barrë dhe do të pjellësh një djalë; prandaj tani *mos pi verë as pije dehëse*, dhe mos ha asgjë të papastër, sepse fëmija do të jetë një Nazireo i kushtuar Perëndisë që në barkun e nënës së tij deri në ditën e vdekjes së tij"".


13 Engjëlli i Zotit iu përgjegj Manoahut: "Gruaja duhet të ketë kujdes për të gjitha ato që i thashë.

14 Të mos hajë asnjë nga prodhimet e rrushit, të mos pijë verë a pije dehëse, dhe të mos hajë asnjë gjë të papastër; të ketë parasysh të gjitha porositë që i kam urdhëruar".

24 Pastaj *gruaja lindi një djalë të cilit ia vunë emrin Sanson*. Fëmija u rrit dhe Zoti e bekoi.(Gjyqtarët - Kapitulli 13)

13 Por engjëlli i tha: ``Mos u tremb, Zakaria, sepse lutja jote u plotësua dhe gruaja jote Elizabeta do të lindë *një djalë, të cilit do t`ia vësh emrin Gjon*.

14 Dhe ai do të jetë për ty shkak gëzimi dhe hareje, dhe shumë vetë do të gëzohen për lindjen e tij.

15 Sepse ai do të jetë i madh përpara Zotit; *nuk do të pijë as verë as pije dehëse* dhe do të jetë i përplotë me Frymën e Shenjtë që në barkun e s`ëmës.(Luka 1)


9 "*Mos pini verë as pije dehëse as ti as bijtë e tu*, kur do të hyni në çadrën e mbledhjes, që të mos vdisni; do të jetë një ligj i përjetshëm për të gjithë brezat tuaj,
10 *me qëllim që të mundni të dalloni midis të shenjtit dhe profanit*, midis të papastrit dhe të pastrit,
11 dhe të mundni t`u mësoni bijve të Izraelit të gjitha ligjet, që Zoti u ka dhënë atyre me anë të Moisiut".(Leviticu 10)





*Kjo perandori nuk do kete Ikona dhe figura te cilat adhurohen ne faltore.*


*Dhiata e vjeter

*26 "*Mallkuar qoftë* ai që nuk u përmbahet fjalëve të këtij ligji për t'i zbatuar në praktikë!". Tërë populli do të thotë: "Amen".(Ligji i perterire 27)

26 Shikoni, unë vë sot para jush bekimin dhe mallkimin;

27 bekimin në rast se u bindeni urdhërimeve të Zotit, Perëndisë tuaj, që sot ju përcaktoj;

28 *mallkimin, në rast se nuk u bindeni urdhërimeve të Zotit*, Perëndisë tuaj, dhe largoheni nga rruga që ju përcaktoj sot, për të ndjekur perëndi të tjerë që nuk i keni njohur kurrë.Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 11



*Dhiata e Re*

10 Dhe të gjithë ata që themelohen mbi veprat e ligjit janë nën mallkim, sepse është shkruar: *"I mallkuar është kushdo që nuk qëndron në të gjitha ato* që shkruhen në librin e ligjit për t'i praktikuar".(Galatsve 3)



*Nuk lejohen Ikonat*


14 Dhe mua, në atë kohë, Zoti më urdhëroi t'ju mësoj statutet dhe dekretet, që t'i zbatoni në vendin ku jeni duke hyrë për t'u bërë zotër të tij.

15 Me qenë, pra se nuk patë asnjë figurë ditën që Zoti ju foli në Horeb nga mesi i zjarrit, tregoni kujdes të veçantë për shpirtërat tuaja,

16 me qëllim që të mos shthureni dhe të *mos gdhendni ndonjë shëmbëlltyrë, në trajtën e ndonjë figure: paraqitjen e një burri apo të një gruaje,*_(Jezusit apo Marise)_

17 paraqitjen e një kafshe që është mbi tokë, paraqitjen e një zogu që fluturon në qiell,

18 paraqitjen e çdo gjëje që zvarritet mbi dhe, paraqitjen e një peshku që noton në ujërat poshtë tokës;

19 sepse duke ngritur sytë në qiell dhe duke parë diellin, hënën, yjet, të tëra, domethënë tërë ushtrinë qiellore, ti të mos nxitesh të biesh përmbys përpara këtyre gjërave dhe t'u shërbesh, gjërave që Zoti, Perëndia yt, u ka dhënë tërë popujve që ndodhen nën të gjithë qiejtë;


23 Ruhuni se harroni besëlidhjen që Zoti, Perëndia juaj, ka lidhur me ju, dhe bëni ndonjë shëmbëlltyrë të gdhendur në trajtën e çfarëdo gjëje që Zoti, Perëndia yt, e ka ndaluar.

24 Sepse Zoti, Perëndia yt, është një zjarr që të konsumon, një Zot ziliqar.

25 Kur të kesh pjellë bij dhe bij të bijve të tu, dhe të keni banuar për një kohë të gjatë në atë vend, *në rast se shthureni dhe sajoni shëmbëlltyra të gdhendura në trajtën e çfarëdo gjëje, dhe bëni të keqen në sytë e Zotit, Perëndisë tuaj, për ta ngacmuar,*
(Ligj perterire 4)

*7 Nuk do të kesh perëndi të tjera përpara meje.*(Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 5)

8 Nuk do të bësh asnjë skulpturë apo shëmbëlltyrë të gjërave që janë atje lart në qiell, këtu poshtë në tokë apo në ujërat poshtë tokës.

9 Nuk do të biesh përmbys para tyre dhe nuk do t'u shërbesh, sepse unë, Zoti, Perëndia yt, jam një Perëndi xhelos që dënon paudhësinë e etërve ndaj bijve deri në brezin e tretë dhe të katërt të atyre që më urrejnë,(Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 5)

*Duhen djegur*

4 sepse do t'i largonin bijtë e tu nga unë për t'u shërbyer perëndive të tjera, dhe zemërimi i Zotit do të ndizej kundër jush dhe do t'ju shkatërronte menjëherë.

5 Por me ta do të silleni kështu: do të shkatërroni altarët e tyre, do të copëtoni kolonat e tyre të shenjta, do të rrëzoni Asherimet e tyre dhe *do t'u vini flakën shëmbëlltyrave të tyre të gdhendura.*

25 *Do t'u vësh flakën shëmbëlltyrave të gdhendura* të perëndive të tyre; nuk do të dëshirosh arin dhe argjendin që ndodhet mbi to dhe nuk do ta marrësh për vete, përndryshe do të biesh në kurth, sepse kjo është një gjë e neveritshme për Zotin, Perëndinë tënd;(Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 7)


*Duhen te shemben dhe te prishen*

3 Do të rrënoni altarët e tyre, do të copëtoni kolonat e tyre të shenjta, do t'u vini flakën Asherimëve të tyre, *do të rrëzoni shëmbëlltyrat e gdhendura të perëndive të tyre*, do të zhdukni emrin e tyre nga këto vende.Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 12


*Sduhet degjuar profetet te cilet formuan ikonografine dhe trinitetin*

1 "Në rasat se midis jush del një profet apo një ëndërrimtar dhe ju propozon një shenjë apo një mrekulli,

2 dhe shenja apo mrekullia për të cilën ju foli realizohet dhe ai thotë: "*Le të shkojmë pas perëndive të tjera që ti nuk i ke njohur kurrë dhe le t'u shërbejmë*",

3 ti nuk do të dëgjosh fjalët e këtij profeti apo të këtij ëndërrimtari, sepse Zoti, Perëndia juaj, ju vë në provë për të ditur në se e doni Zotin, Perëndinë tuaj, me gjithë zemër dhe me gjithë shpirt.Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 13



*Kjo Mbreteri nuk i pranon profetet qe i ofrojne njerzve besimin ne shume zotera qofshin tre apo me shume.Kjo Mbreteri e anullon trinitetin.*

1 "Në rasat se midis jush del një profet apo një ëndërrimtar dhe ju propozon një shenjë apo një mrekulli,

2 dhe shenja apo mrekullia për të cilën ju foli realizohet dhe ai thotë: "*Le të shkojmë pas perëndive të tjera që ti nuk i ke njohur kurrë dhe le t'u shërbejmë"*,

3 *ti nuk do të dëgjosh fjalët e këtij profeti* apo të këtij ëndërrimtari, sepse Zoti, Perëndia juaj, ju vë në provë për të ditur në se e doni Zotin, Perëndinë tuaj, me gjithë zemër dhe me gjithë shpirt.Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 13

*Sepse Zoti eshte nje dhe jo tre

Monoteizmi kunder trinitetit*

35 Të tëra këto të janë treguar, në mënyrë që të pranosh se Zoti është Perëndi dhe që nuk ka asnjë tjetër veç tij.(Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 4)

39 Mëso, pra, sonte dhe mbaje në zemrën tënde që Zoti është Perëndi atje lart në qiejt dhe këtu poshtë në tokë, dhe se nuk ka asnjë tjetër (Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 4)

7 Nuk do të kesh perëndi të tjera përpara meje.(Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 5)

39 Tani e shikoni që unë jam Ai dhe që nuk ka Perëndi tjetër përbri meje. Unë të bëj që të vdesësh dhe të jetosh, unë të plagos dhe të shëroj, dhe nuk ka njeri që mund të të lirojë nga dora ime.Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 32

*Isaia per Monoteizmin*

5 Unë jam Zoti dhe nuk ka asnjë tjetër; jashtë meje nuk ka Perëndi. Të kam rrethuar, ndonëse ti nuk më njihje,Isaia 45/5 dhe po tek 

9 Kujtoni gjÃ«rat e kaluara tÃ« kohÃ«ve shumÃ« tÃ« vjetra, sepse unÃ« jam PerÃ«ndia dhe nuk ka asnjÃ« tjetÃ«r; jam PerÃ«ndia dhe askush nuk mÃ« ngjet mua,Isaia 46/9

*Moisiu per Monoteizmin*


(Eksodi 20) 


1. "Nuk do tÃ« kesh perÃ«ndi tÃ« tjerÃ« para Meje". 
2. "Nuk do tÃ« bÃ«sh skulpturÃ« ose shÃ«mbÃ«lltyrÃ« tÃ« asnjÃ« gjÃ«je.... Nuk do tÃ« pÃ«rkulesh para tyre dhe as do t'i shÃ«rbesh". 
3. "Nuk do ta pÃ«rdorÃ«sh emrin e Zotit, tÃ« PerÃ«ndisÃ« tÃ«nd, kot". 
4. "Mbaje mend ditÃ«n e shtunÃ« pÃ«r ta shenjtÃ«ruar". 

GjashtÃ« tÃ« fundit janÃ« rreth dashurisÃ« pÃ«r njeriun

5. "Do tÃ« nderosh atin tÃ«nd dhe nÃ«nÃ«n tÃ«nde". 
6. "Nuk do tÃ« vrasÃ«sh". 
7. "Nuk do tÃ« shkelÃ«sh besnikÃ«rinÃ« bashkÃ«shortore".
8. "Nuk do tÃ« vjedhÃ«sh". 
9. "Nuk do tÃ« bÃ«sh dÃ«shmi tÃ« rreme kundÃ«r tÃ« afÃ«rmit tÃ«nd". 
10. "Nuk do tÃ« dÃ«shirosh...asgjÃ« tjetÃ«r qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e tÃ« afÃ«rmit tÃ«nd".


*Jezusi per Monoteizmin kunder trinitetit*

Markut 12/ 28-34: "28. atÃ«herÃ« njÃ« nga skribÃ«t qÃ« e kishte dÃ«gjuar diskutimin e tyre, duke kuptuar se si iu ishte pÃ«rgjigjur mirÃ« iu afrua dhe e pyeti: Cili Ã«shtÃ« I pari I tÃ« gjitÃ« urdhÃ«rimeve? 29. Dhe Jezusi iu pÃ«rgjigj: -UrdhÃ«rimi I parÃ« I tÃ« gjithÃ«ve Ã«shtÃ«: DÃ«gjo, o Izrael! Zoti, PerÃ«ndia ynÃ« Ã«shtÃ« I vetmi Zot. 30. Dhe, duaje Zotin, PerÃ«ndinÃ« tÃ«nd me gjithÃ« zemrÃ«n tÃ«nde, me gjithÃ« shpirtin tÃ«nd, me tÃ« gjithÃ« mÃ«ndien tÃ«nde e me tÃ« gjithÃ« forcÃ«n tÃ«nde! Ky Ã«shtÃ« I pari urdhÃ«rim. 31. Dhe I dyti I ngjan kÃ«tij: Duaje tÃ« afÃ«rmin tÃ«ndi porsi vetveten. Nuk ka urdhÃ«rim tjetÃ«r mÃ« tÃ« madh se kÃ«ta. 32. AtÃ«herÃ« skribi I tha: MirÃ« mÃ«sues, the sipas tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s se ka vetÃ«m njÃ« PerÃ«ndi dhe s'ka asnjÃ« pÃ«rve> Tij, 33. dhe ta duash me gjithÃ« zemÃ«r, me tÃ« gjithÃ« mÃ«ndien, me gjithÃ« shpirti e me gjithÃ« forcÃ« dhe ta duash tÃ« afÃ«rmin porsi vetvetja vlen mÃ« tepÃ«r se sa tÃ« gjithÃ« olokaustet dh fllijimet. 34. Dhe Jezusi duke e parÃ« se ai ishte pÃ«rgjigjur me mend, I tha: Ti je nuk larg nga mbretÃ«ria e PerÃ«ndisÃ«. Dhe mÃ« askush nuk guxoi mÃ« ta pyesÃ«." 



*Ne te nuk hahet mish derri*

8 *edhe derri*, qÃ« e ka thundrÃ«n tÃ« ndarÃ« por nuk pÃ«rtypet, Ã«shtÃ« i papastÃ«r pÃ«r ju. Nuk do tÃ« hani mishin e tyre dhe nuk do tÃ« prekni trupat e tyre tÃ« vdekur.Ligji i PÃ«rtÃ«rirÃ« - Kapitulli 14

7 *derrin,* sepse Ã«shtÃ« dythundrak dhe e ka kÃ«mbÃ«n tÃ« ndarÃ«, por nuk Ã«shtÃ« ripÃ«rtypÃ«s; pÃ«r ju Ã«shtÃ« i papastÃ«r.

8 *Nuk do tÃ« hani nga mishi i tyre* dhe nuk do tÃ« prekni trupat e tyre tÃ« pajetÃ«; pÃ«r ju janÃ« tÃ« papastÃ«r.(Levitiku - Kapitulli 11)

*Nuk lejon magjistaret dhe shtrigat*

18 Nuk do ta lÃ«sh tÃ« jetojÃ« shtrigÃ«n.(EKsodi 22)


*Nuk perdoret Kamaten, fajden, interesin*

21 Mos keqtrajto tÃ« huajin dhe mos e mundo, sepse edhe ju ishit tÃ« huaj nÃ« vendin e Egjiptit.
22 Nuk do tÃ« mundosh asnjÃ« grua tÃ« ve, as asnjÃ« jetim.

23 NÃ« rast se i mundon ata nÃ« njÃ« farÃ« mÃ«nyre dhe ata bÃ«rtasin nÃ« drejtimin tim, unÃ« do ta dÃ«gjoj pa tjetÃ«r britmÃ«n e tyre;(Palestinezet)

24 do tÃ« zemÃ«rohem dhe do t'ju vras me shpatÃ«; gratÃ« tuaja do tÃ« mbeten tÃ« veja dhe bijtÃ« tuaj jetimÃ«.

25 NÃ« rast se ti i jep para hua dikujt nga populli yt, tÃ« varfrin qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« me ty, nuk do ta trajtosh si fajdexhi; *nuk do t'i imponosh asnjÃ« kamatÃ«.*
(EKsodi 22)


Psalmi 15:5
5 *nuk i jep paratÃ« e tij me kamatÃ«* dhe nuk pranon dhurata kundÃ«r tÃ« pafajshmit. Ai qÃ« bÃ«n kÃ«to gjÃ«ra nuk do tÃ« hiqet kurrÃ«.


* Grate mbajne shamia*

5 Edhe Ã§do grua, qÃ« lutet ose profetizon kokÃ«zbuluar, turpÃ«ron kryet e saj, sepse Ã«shtÃ« njÃ«lloj sikur tÃ« ishte e rruar.
6 Sepse nÃ« qoftÃ« se gruaja nuk mbulohet, le t`ia presin flokÃ«t; por nÃ« qoftÃ« se pÃ«r gruan Ã«shtÃ« turp tÃ« qethet a tÃ« rruhet, le tÃ« mbulojÃ« kryet.
7 Sepse burri nuk duhet tÃ« mbulojÃ« kryet, sepse Ã«shtÃ« shÃ«mbÃ«llimi dhe lavdia e PerÃ«ndisÃ«, kurse gruaja Ã«shtÃ« lavdia e burrit,
8 sepse burri nuk Ã«shtÃ« nga gruaja, por gruaja nga burri,
9 edhe sepse burri nuk u krijua pÃ«r gruan, por gruaja pÃ«r burrin.
10 *Prandaj gruaja, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« engjÃ«jve, duhet tÃ« ketÃ« njÃ« shenjÃ« pushteti mbi kryet.* (Letra e korintesave 1)

6 AsnjÃ« nga ju nuk do t`i afrohet ndonjÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rmi nga gjaku pÃ«r tÃ« zbuluar lakuriqÃ«sinÃ« e tij. UnÃ« jam Zoti.
7 Nuk do tÃ« zbulosh lakuriqÃ«sinÃ« e atit tÃ«nd apo lakuriqÃ«sinÃ« e nÃ«nÃ«s sate; ajo Ã«shtÃ« nÃ«na jote; nuk do tÃ« zbulosh lakuriqÃ«sinÃ« e saj.
8 Nuk do tÃ« zbulosh lakuriqÃ«sinÃ« e gruas sÃ« atit tÃ«nd; ajo Ã«shtÃ« lakuriqÃ«sia e atit tÃ«nd.
9 Nuk do tÃ« zbulosh lakuriqÃ«sinÃ« e motrÃ«s sate, bijÃ« e atit tÃ«nd ose bijÃ« e nÃ«nÃ«s sate, qoftÃ« e lindur nÃ« shtÃ«pi ose jashtÃ« saj.
10 Nuk do tÃ« zbulosh lakuriqÃ«sinÃ« e bijÃ«s sÃ« birit tÃ«nd apo tÃ« bijÃ«s sÃ« bijÃ«s sate, sepse lakuriqÃ«sia e tyre Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ« lakuriqÃ«sia jote.
11 Nuk do tÃ« zbulosh lakuriqÃ«sinÃ« e bijÃ«s sÃ« gruas tÃ« atit tÃ«nd, e lindur nga ati yt; Ã«shtÃ« motra jote; mos zbulo lakuriqÃ«sinÃ« e saj.(Levitiku 18)


28 Por unÃ« po ju them se kushdo qÃ« shikon njÃ« grua pÃ«r ta dÃ«shiruar, ka shkelur kurorÃ«n me tÃ« nÃ« zemrÃ«n e vet.
29 NÃ« qoftÃ« se syri yt i djathtÃ« tÃ« Ã§on nÃ« mÃ«kat, hiqe dhe flake larg teje, sepse Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« pÃ«r ty qÃ« tÃ« humbÃ«sh njÃ« nga gjymtyrÃ«t e tua se sa tÃ« hidhet nÃ« GehenÃ«n gjithÃ« trupi yt;[Mateu 5 28-29]




1) Mos shiko femer te huaj.[Mateu 5/28-29]
2) Mos shfaq lakuriqesine (Levitiku 18/10, 11 ...)
3)Te vendosi shami ose ti rruhet koka .((Letra e korintesave 1 11/5-10)


*Burra kanÃ« mjekra*

27 Nuk do t`i prisni rrumbullak flokÃ«t anÃ«ve tÃ« kokÃ«s,* as do tÃ« shkurtosh fundin e mjekrÃ«s sate*.Levitiku 19

5 PriftÃ«rinjtÃ« nuk do tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« tonsurÃ«n mbi kokÃ«n e tyre, *nuk do tÃ« rruajnÃ« mjekrÃ«n e tyre* dhe nuk do tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« prerje mbi mishin e tyre.(Lutviku21)

32 DevetÃ« e tyre do t'i Ã§ojnÃ« tutje si plaÃ§kÃ« lufte dhe shumica e bagÃ«tisÃ« sÃ« tyre si pre. UnÃ« do t'i shpÃ«rndaj nÃ« tÃ« gjitha drejtimet ata qÃ« *presin cepat e mjekrÃ«s* dhe do tÃ« bÃ«j qÃ« *t'u vijÃ« fatkeqÃ«sia* nga tÃ« gjitha anÃ«t", thotÃ« Zoti.(Jeremia - Kapitulli 49)

25 "Ja, po vijnÃ« ditÃ«t", thotÃ« Zoti, "nÃ« tÃ« cilat *do tÃ« ndÃ«shkoj* tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« rrethprerÃ«t qÃ« janÃ« tÃ« parrethprerÃ«:
26 Egjiptin, JudÃ«n, Edomin, bijtÃ« e Amonit, Moabin dhe tÃ«rÃ« ata qÃ« *presin cepat e mjekrÃ«s* dhe banojnÃ« nÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ«; sepse tÃ«rÃ« kombet janÃ« tÃ« parrethprerÃ« dhe tÃ«rÃ« shtÃ«pia e Izraelit Ã«shtÃ« me zemÃ«r tÃ« parrethprerÃ«".Jeremia - Kapitulli 9


17 Vajto nÃ« heshtje, mos mbaj zi pÃ«r tÃ« vdekurit, lidhe kokÃ«n me Ã§allmÃ«, mbath sandalet, *mos e mbulo mjekrÃ«n* dhe mos ha bukÃ«n e njerÃ«zve qÃ« mbajnÃ« zi".Ezekieli - Kapitulli 24

*Denimi i imoralitetit*

23 Kur njÃ« vajzÃ« e virgjÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« e fejuar, dhe njÃ« burrÃ« e gjen nÃ« qytet dhe bie nÃ« shtrat me tÃ«,
24 qÃ« tÃ« dy do t'i Ã§oni nÃ« portÃ«n e atij qyteti dhe do t'i vritni me gurÃ«, dhe ata do tÃ« vdesin: vajza sepse, ndonÃ«se ishte nÃ« qytet, nuk bÃ«rtiti, dhe burri sepse ka Ã§nderuar gruan e tÃ« afÃ«rmit tÃ« tij. KÃ«shtu do ta shkulÃ«sh tÃ« keqen nga gjiri yt. .(Deuteronomy 22)

*Mos lidhje martesore me idhujtare dhe politeiste*

3 Nuk do tÃ« lidhÃ«sh martesÃ« me ta. Nuk do t`u japÃ«sh bijat e tua bijve tÃ« tyre dhe nuk do tÃ« marrÃ«sh bijat e tyre pÃ«r bijtÃ« e tu,
4 sepse do t`i largonin bijtÃ« e tu nga unÃ« pÃ«r t`u shÃ«rbyer perÃ«ndive tÃ« tjera, dhe zemÃ«rimi i Zotit do tÃ« ndizej kundÃ«r jush dhe do t`ju shkatÃ«rronte menjÃ«herÃ«.(Ligji i PÃ«rtÃ«rirÃ« 7)


*Sdo kete homoseksualizem*

26 Prandaj Zoti i dorÃ«zoi ata nÃ« pasioneve tÃ« ulÃ«ta, sepse edhe gratÃ« e tyre i shndÃ«rruan marrÃ«dhÃ«niet natyrore nÃ« atÃ« qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kundÃ«r natyrÃ«s.
27 NÃ« tÃ« njejtÃ«n mÃ«nyrÃ« burrat, duke lÃ«nÃ« marrÃ«dheniet e natyrshme me gruan, u ndezÃ«n nÃ« epshin e tyre pÃ«r njÃ«ri-tjetrin, duke kryer akte tÃ« pandershme burra me burra, duke marrÃ« nÃ« vetvete shpagimin e duhur pÃ«r gabimin e tyre. 
28 Dhe meqenÃ«se nuk e quajtÃ«n me vend tÃ« njihnin PerÃ«ndinÃ«, PerÃ«ndia i dorÃ«zoi nÃ« njÃ« mendje tÃ« Ã§oroditur, pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« gjÃ«ra tÃ« pahijshme,
29 duke qenÃ« tÃ« mbushur plot me Ã§do padrejtÃ«si, kurvÃ«rim, mbrapshtÃ«si, lakmi, ligÃ«si; plot smirÃ«, vrasje, grindje, mashtrim, poshtÃ«rsi,
30 mashtrues, shpifÃ«s, armiq tÃ« PerÃ«ndisÃ«, fyes, krenarÃ«, mburravecÃ«, trillues ligÃ«sish, tÃ« pabindur ndaj prindÃ«rve,
31 tÃ« paarsyeshÃ«m, tÃ« pabesÃ«, pa dashuri tÃ« natyrshme, tÃ« papajtueshÃ«m, tÃ« pamÃ«shirshÃ«m.
32 Por ata, ndonÃ«se e kanÃ« njohur dekretin e PerÃ«ndisÃ« sipas tÃ« cilit ata qÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« gjÃ«ra tÃ« tilla meritojnÃ« vdekjen, jo vetÃ«m i bÃ«jnÃ«, por miratojnÃ« edhe ata qÃ« i kryejnÃ«.(Romakeve 1)

*Renegimi dhe denimi*

Dhe u tha: "Dilni nÃ« mbarÃ« botÃ«n e predikoni Ungjillin tÃ« gjithÃ« popujve. Kush do tÃ« besojÃ« do tÃ« pagÃ«zohet, do tÃ« shÃ«lbohet, ndÃ«rsa *kush s'do tÃ« besojÃ«, do tÃ« dÃ«nohet*". (Marku, 16:15-16).

13 qÃ« njerÃ«z tÃ« Ã§oroditur kanÃ« dalÃ« nga gjiri juaj dhe kanÃ« mashtruar banorÃ«t e qytetit tÃ« tyre duke thÃ«nÃ«: "ShkojmÃ« t`u shÃ«rbejmÃ« perÃ«ndive tÃ« tjera", qÃ« ju nuk i keni njohur kurrÃ«,
14 ti do tÃ« bÃ«sh hetime, kÃ«rkime dhe do tÃ« marrÃ«sh me kujdes nÃ« pyetje; dhe nÃ« qoftÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« dhe e sigurt qÃ« ky veprim i neveritshÃ«m Ã«shtÃ« kryer me tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« nÃ« gjirin tÃ«nd,
15 atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« vrasÃ«sh me shpatÃ«n tÃ«nde banorÃ«t e atij qyteti, duke vendosur shfarosjen e tij dhe gjithÃ§ka qÃ« ndodhet nÃ« tÃ«; do tÃ« vrasÃ«sh edhe bagÃ«tinÃ« e tij
.(Ligji i PÃ«rtÃ«rirÃ« 13)

*Konsiderimi i Hebrejve te mallkuar dhe qe nuk i do Zoti dhe armiq te gjithe njerzimit*

50 me qÃ«llim qÃ« kÃ«tij brezi t`i kÃ«rkohet llogari pÃ«r gjakun e tÃ« gjithÃ« profetÃ«ve, i cili u derdh qÃ« nga krijimi i botÃ«s :i ngrysur: Luka 11)


sepse edhe ju keni vuajtur nga ana e bashkÃ«kombasve tuaj tÃ« njÃ«jtat gjÃ«ra, sikurse edhe ata kanÃ« vuajtur nga JudenjtÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t e vranÃ« Jezus dhe profetÃ«t e tyre, dhe na pÃ«rndoqÃ«n edhe ne. *Ata nuk i pÃ«lqen PerÃ«ndia, dhe janÃ« armiq me tÃ« gjithÃ« njerÃ«zit,*(1 e Thesalonikasve Kapitulli 2 /14-15)

*Cifutet do ti konsiderojne popull rebel

*4 Kur Zoti, PerÃ«ndia yt, do t'i ketÃ« dÃ«buar para teje, mos thuaj nÃ« zemrÃ«n tÃ«nde: "ɳhtÃ« pÃ«r shkak tÃ« drejtÃ«sisÃ« sime qÃ« Zoti mÃ« dha nÃ« zotÃ«rim kÃ«tÃ« vend". *EshtÃ« pÃ«rkundrazi ligÃ«sia e kÃ«tyre kombeve qÃ« e shtyu Zotin t'i dÃ«bojÃ« para teje*.

5 Jo, nuk Ã«shtÃ« as nga drejtÃ«sia jote as nga ndershmÃ«ria e zemrÃ«s sate, qÃ« ti hyn pÃ«r tÃ« pushtuar vendin e tyre, por nga ligÃ«sia e kÃ«tyre kombeve qÃ« Zoti, PerÃ«ndia yt, po i dÃ«bon para teje, dhe pÃ«r tÃ« mbajtur fjalÃ«n e dhÃ«nÃ« etÃ«rve tÃ« tu, Abrahamit, Isakut dhe Jakobit.

6 Dije, pra, qÃ« nuk Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«r shkak tÃ« drejtÃ«sisÃ« sate qÃ« Zoti, PerÃ«ndia yt, tÃ« jep nÃ« zotÃ«rim kÃ«tÃ« vend tÃ« mirÃ«, *sepse ti je njÃ« popull kokÃ«fortÃ«*.

7 Kujtohu dhe mos harro si e *ke provokuar zemÃ«rimin e Zotit*, PerÃ«ndisÃ« tÃ«nd, nÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ«. Prej ditÃ«s qÃ« keni dalÃ« nga vendi i Egjiptit, deri nÃ« arritjen nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« vend, keni mbajtur njÃ« qÃ«ndrim prej rebeli, ndaj Zotit.

8 Edhe nÃ« Horeb *provokuat zemÃ«rimin e Zotit*; dhe Zoti u zemÃ«rua kundÃ«r jush aq sa donte t'ju shkatÃ«rronte.

13 Zoti mÃ« foli akoma, duke thÃ«nÃ«: "*UnÃ« e pashÃ« kÃ«tÃ« popull; ja ai Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« popull kokÃ«fortÃ«;*

14 lÃ« qÃ« ta shkatÃ«rroj dhe tÃ« fshij emrin e tij nÃ«n qiejt, dhe do tÃ« tÃ« bÃ«j ty njÃ« komb mÃ« tÃ« fuqishÃ«m dhe mÃ« tÃ« madh se ai".

15 KÃ«shtu u ktheva dhe zbrita nga mali, ndÃ«rsa mali digjej nga zjarri; dhe dy pllakat e besÃ«lidhjes ishin nÃ« duart e mia.

16 Shikova, dhe ja, ju kishit mÃ«katuar kundÃ«r Zotit, PerÃ«ndisÃ« tuaj, *dhe kishit bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« viÃ§ prej metali tÃ« shkrirÃ«*. *Kishit lÃ«nÃ« shumÃ« shpejt rrugÃ«n qÃ« Zoti* ju kishte urdhÃ«ruar tÃ« ndiqnit.



22 Edhe nÃ« Taberah, nÃ« Masa dhe nÃ« Kibroth-Atavah *ju provokuat zemÃ«rimin e Zotit.*

23 Kur pastaj Zoti ju nisi jashtÃ« Kadesh-Barneas duke thÃ«nÃ«: "Ngjituni dhe shtini nÃ« dorÃ« vendin qÃ« ju dhashÃ«", *ju ngritÃ«t krye kundÃ«r Zotit*, PerÃ«ndisÃ« tuaj, nuk i besuat dhe nuk iu bindÃ«t zÃ«rit tÃ« tij.

24 *U bÃ«tÃ« rebelÃ« kundÃ«r Zotit*, qysh nga dita qÃ« ju kam njohur.

25 KÃ«shtu mbeta pÃ«rmbys para Zotit dyzet ditÃ« dhe dyzet net; dhe e bÃ«ra kÃ«tÃ« sepse Zoti kishte thÃ«nÃ« se donte t'ju shkatÃ«rronte.Ligji i PÃ«rtÃ«rirÃ« - Kapitulli 9



34 "KÃ«shtu Zoti dÃ«gjoi fjalÃ«t tuaja, u zemÃ«rua dhe u betua duke thÃ«nÃ«:

35 Me siguri, asnjÃ« nga njerÃ«zit e kÃ«tij brezi tÃ« keq nuk do ta shohÃ« vendin e mirÃ« qÃ« jam betuar t'u jap etÃ«rve tuaj,

36 me pÃ«rjashtim tÃ« Kalebit, birit tÃ« Jenufehut. Ai do ta shohÃ«; atij dhe bijve tÃ« tij do t'u jap tokÃ«n qÃ« ai ka shkelur, sepse i ka shkuar pas Zotit plotÃ«sisht".



*Besues se librat e meparshem jane ndryshuar dhe nuk adhurojne krijesen (jezus) ne ved te Zotit.*25 *

qÃ« e ndryshuan tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n e PerÃ«ndisÃ« nÃ« gÃ«njeshtÃ«r dhe adhuruan dhe i shÃ«rbyen krijesÃ«s nÃ« vend tÃ« Krijuesit*, qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« i bekuar pÃ«rjetÃ«. Amen.(Romaket 1)


*Mos shenjterimi i njerzve te vdekur*


28 Po kÃ«shtu edhe ju, nga jashtÃ« dukeni vÃ«rtet njerÃ«z tÃ« drejtÃ«, por nga brenda jeni plot hipokrizi dhe paudhÃ«si.
29 MjerÃ« ju, skribÃ« e farizenj, ju hipokritÃ«! *Sepse ju ndÃ«rtoni varret e profetÃ«ve dhe stolisni pÃ«rmendoret e tÃ« drejtÃ«ve*(Mateu 23)


*Mos festimi i festave pagane*

3 Sepse zakonet e popujve janÃ« kotÃ«si: sepse Ã«shtÃ« si *dikush qÃ« pret njÃ« dru nÃ« pyll,* puna e duarve tÃ« njÃ« punÃ«tori me sÃ«patÃ«.
4 E zbukurojnÃ« me argjend dhe me ar, e fiksojnÃ« me gozhda dhe Ã§ekiÃ§Ã« qÃ« tÃ« mos lÃ«vizÃ« nga vendi.
5 Idhujt qÃ«ndrojnÃ« drejt si njÃ« palmÃ« dhe nuk mund tÃ« flasin; duhet t`i mbartÃ«sh, sepse nuk mund tÃ« ecin. Mos kini frikÃ« prej tyre, sepse nuk mund tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« asnjÃ« tÃ« keqe dhe as qÃ« kanÃ« mundÃ«sinÃ« tÃ« bÃ«jnÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«".(Jeremia 10)

*Nuk degjojne muzike sataniste*

11 *MjerÃ« ata* qÃ« ngrihen herÃ«t nÃ« mÃ«ngjes pÃ«r t'u turrur pas pijeve dehÃ«se dhe vonohen deri nÃ« mbrÃ«mje sa tÃ« flakÃ«rohen nga vera!
12 *NÃ« banketet e tyre ka qeste, harpa, dajre, fyell dhe verÃ«*, por ata nuk i kushtojnÃ« kujdes veprÃ«s sÃ« Zotit dhe nuk marrin parasysh atÃ« qÃ« ai ka bÃ«rÃ« me duart e tij. (isaia 5)

*4 MjerÃ« ata* qÃ« rrinÃ« shtrirÃ« mbi shtretÃ«r prej fildishi, qÃ« shtrihen mbi divanet e tyre dhe hanÃ« qengjat e kopesÃ« dhe viÃ§at qÃ« merren nga stalla. *KÃ«ndojnÃ« me tingullin e harpÃ«s * .(Amosi 6)

*Lahen dhe pastrohen kur falen*

ÂPastaj vuri legenin midis Ã§adrÃ«s sÃ« mbledhjes dhe altarit dhe e mbushi me ujÃ« pÃ«r t'u larÃ«. Dhe me kÃ«tÃ« ujÃ«, Moisiu, Aaroni dhe bijtÃ« e tij lanÃ« duart dhe kÃ«mbÃ«t; kur hynin nÃ« Ã§adrÃ«n e mbledhjes dhe kur i afroheshin altarit, ata laheshin, ashtu si e kishte urdhÃ«ruar Zoti MoisiunÂ. (Exodi 40:30-32) ÂAtÃ«herÃ« Pali i mori me vete ata burra dhe, tÃ« nesÃ«rmen, pasi u pastrua bashkÃ« me ta, hyri nÃ« tempull dhe deklaroi plotÃ«simin e ditÃ«ve tÃ« pastrimit, dhe kur do tÃ« paraqitej oferta pÃ«r secilin nga ataÂ. (Veprat 21:26)


*Do falen duke vendosur koken ne toke*

3 AtÃ«herÃ« Abrahami pÃ«ruli fytyrÃ«n nÃ« tokÃ« dhe PerÃ«ndia i foli, duke i thÃ«nÃ«:
Zanafilla,17:3

6 AtÃ«herÃ« Moisiu dhe Aaroni u larguan nga asambleja pÃ«r tÃ« vajtur nÃ« hyrje tÃ« Ã§adrÃ«s sÃ« mbledhjes dhe ranÃ« pÃ«rmbys me fytyrÃ«n pÃ«r tokÃ« ; dhe lavdia e Zotit iu shfaq atyre.Numrat,20:6

14 Ai u pÃ«rgjigj: "Jo, unÃ« jam kreu i ushtrisÃ« sÃ« Zotit; sapo kam arritur nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§ast". AtÃ«herÃ« Jozueu ra pÃ«rmbys para tij dhe tha: "ÃfarÃ« dÃ«shiron t`i thotÃ« ZotÃ«ria ime shÃ«rbÃ«torit tÃ« tij?".Jozeu,5:14


(Dhe si shkoi pak perpara (Jezusi) ra me fytyre ne toke dhe u lut (mateu 26-39) 

(I mbreterit 18-41)"por Elija u ngjit ne maje te karmelit ai u ul mbi gjunje dhe fytyren e uli ne mes te kembeve"

Joshua u ul gjer ne toke e filloi te lutej(joshua 5 -14)

(psallmet 95-6)Hajdeni ti lutemi ti perkulemi e ti gjunjezohemi Perendise krijuesit toneÂ

..Dhe ata Moisiu dhe Aroni u perkulen gjer mbi toke (numrat 20-61)

Bibla tregon: 1) *Abrahami:* ÂAtÃ«herÃ« Abrami pÃ«ruli fytyrÃ«n nÃ« tokÃ« dhe PerÃ«ndia i foli...Â. (Zanafilla 17:3) ÂKur shÃ«rbÃ«tori i Abrahamit dÃ«gjoi fjalÃ«t e tyre u pÃ«rul pÃ«r tokÃ« pÃ«rpara ZotitÂ. (Zanafilla 24:52)

2) *Moisiu dhe Aaroni:* ÂAtÃ«herÃ« Moisiu dhe Aaroni u larguan nga asambleja pÃ«r tÃ« vajtur nÃ« hyrje tÃ« Ã§adrÃ«s sÃ« mbledhjes dhe ranÃ« pÃ«rmbys me fytyrÃ«n pÃ«r tokÃ«; dhe lavdia e Zotit iu shfaq atyreÂ. (Numrat 20:6) ÂAtÃ«herÃ« Zoti u foli Moisiut dhe Aaronit, duke u thÃ«nÃ«: "Ndahuni nga kjo asamble dhe unÃ« do t'i zhduk nÃ« njÃ« Ã§ast". Por ata ranÃ« pÃ«rmbys me fytyrÃ«n pÃ«r tokÃ« dhe thanÃ«: "O PerÃ«ndi, PerÃ«ndia i frymÃ«ve tÃ« Ã§do mishi! Sepse njÃ« njeri i vetÃ«m ka mÃ«katuar, a duhet tÃ« zemÃ«rohesh ti me tÃ« gjithÃ« asamblenÃ«?". (Numrat 16:20-22) ÂDhe Moisiu nxitoi tÃ« pÃ«rkulet deri nÃ« tokÃ«, dhe adhuroiÂ. (Exodi 34:8)

3) *Elija:* Â...por Elia u ngjit nÃ« majÃ« tÃ« Karmelt, u pÃ«rkul deri nÃ« tokÃ« dhe vuri fytyrÃ«n midis gjunjÃ«ve...Â (1 MbretÃ«rve 18:42)

4) *Jozeu:* Â...AtÃ«herÃ« Jozueu ra pÃ«rmbys para tijÂ (Jozeu 5:14)

5) *Ezra:* ÂEzdra bekoi Zotin, PerÃ«ndinÃ« i madh, dhe tÃ«rÃ« populli u pÃ«rgjigj: "Amen, amen", duke ngritur duart; pastaj u pÃ«rkulÃ«n dhe ranÃ« pÃ«rmbys me fytyrÃ« pÃ«r tokÃ« pÃ«rpara ZotitÂ. (Nehemia 8:6)

6) *Solomoni:* ÂKur Salomoni mbaroi sÃ« drejtuari Zotit tÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ« lutje dhe kÃ«rkesÃ«, ai u ngrit para altarit tÃ« Zotit ku ishte gjunjÃ«zuar me duart e shtrira nÃ« drejtim tÃ« qiellitÂ. (1 MbretÃ«rve 8:54)

7) *Davidi:* ÂEjani, tÃ« adhurojmÃ« dhe tÃ« pÃ«rkulemi; tÃ« gjunjÃ«zohemi pÃ«rpara Zotit qÃ« na ka bÃ«rÃ«Â. (Psalmet 95:6)

8) *Jezusi:* ÂPor ai tÃ«rhiqej nÃ« vende tÃ« vetmuara dhe lutejÂ, Â Jezusi po lutej nÃ« vetmiÂ, Âdhe ra nÃ« gjunj dhe lutejÂ, Âshkoi nÃ« mal pÃ«r t'u lutur, dhe e kaloi natÃ«n duke iu lutur PerÃ«ndisÃ«Â (Lluka 5:16/ 9:18/ 22:41/ 6:12), ÂDhe, si shkoi pak pÃ«rpara, ra me fytyrÃ« pÃ«r tokÃ« dhe lutejÂ (Mateu 26:39) ÂDhe, si shkoi pak pÃ«rpara, ra pÃ«rmbys pÃ«rtokÃ« dhe lutejÂ. (Marku 14:35)

tri herÃ« nÃ« ditÃ« gjunjÃ«zohej, lutej dhe falenderonte PerÃ«ndinÃ« e tij, siÃ§ e bÃ«nte zakonisht mÃ« pareÂ. (Danieli 6:10)



*Agjerojne*

2 Dhe, mbasi agjÃ«roi dyzet ditÃ« e dyzet net, nÃ« fund e mori uria.
4 Por ai, duke iu pÃ«rgjigjur, tha: "EshtÃ« shkruar: "Njeriu nuk rron vetÃ«m me bukÃ«, por me Ã§do fjalÃ« qÃ« del nga goja e PerÃ«ndisÃ«"".Mateu - Kapitulli 4

21 Por *ky lloji demoni nuk del veÃ§se me anÃ« tÃ« lutjes dhe tÃ« agjÃ«rimit*".(Mateu 17)

*Jezusi agjeroi 
*
2 Dhe, mbasi agjÃ«roi dyzet ditÃ« e dyzet net, nÃ« fund e mori uria.(Mateu 4)



ÂAtÃ«herÃ« Davidi iu lut PerÃ«ndisÃ« pÃ«r fÃ«mijÃ«n dhe *agjÃ«roi...Â.* (2 Samueli 12:16) 


*Agjerimi vullnetar*

16 Dhe kur tÃ« agjÃ«roni, mos u tregoni tÃ« pikÃ«lluar si hipokritÃ«t; sepse ata shfytyrohen pÃ«r t'u treguar njerÃ«zve se agjÃ«rojnÃ«; nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« ju them se ata tashmÃ« e kanÃ« marrÃ« shpÃ«rblimin e tyre.

17 Kurse ti, kur tÃ« agjÃ«rosh, vajose kokÃ«n dhe laje fytyrÃ«n,

18 me qÃ«llim qÃ« tÃ« mos u tregosh njerÃ«zve se ti agjÃ«ron, por Zotit tÃ«nd nÃ« fshehtÃ«si; dhe Zoti yt, i cili shikon nÃ« fshehtÃ«si, do ta japÃ« shpÃ«rblimin publikisht.(Mateu 6)

15 Dhe Jezusi u tha atyre: "A mund tÃ« mbajnÃ« zi dasmorÃ«t, ndÃ«rsa dhÃ«ndÃ«rri Ã«shtÃ« midis tyre? Por do tÃ« vijÃ« koha kur do t'ua marrin dhÃ«ndÃ«rrin dhe *atÃ«herÃ« ata do tÃ« agjÃ«rojnÃ«*.(Mateu 9)




Danieli 9:3
E ktheva, pra, fytyrÃ«n time drejt Zotit PerÃ«ndi, duke e kÃ«rkuar me lutje e stÃ«rlutje, *me agjÃ«rim*, me thesin dhe me hirin. 


*Filozofia e agjerimit*

58:2 MÃ« kÃ«rkojnÃ« Ã§do ditÃ« dhe dÃ«shirojnÃ« tÃ« njohin rrugÃ«t e mia, si njÃ« komb qÃ« zbaton drejtÃ«sinÃ« dhe nuk braktis ligjin e PerÃ«ndisÃ« tÃ« tij; mÃ« kÃ«rkojnÃ« gjykime tÃ« drejta dhe dÃ«shirojnÃ« t'i afrohen PerÃ«ndisÃ«.

58:3 Ata thonÃ«: "Pse kemi agjÃ«ruar, dhe ti nuk e ke parÃ«? Pse kemi hidhÃ«ruar shpirtÃ«rat tona dhe ti nuk e ke vÃ«nÃ« re?". Ja, ditÃ«n e agjÃ«rimit tuaj ju bÃ«ni atÃ« qÃ« ju pÃ«lqen dhe i detyroni punÃ«torÃ«t tuaj tÃ« kryejnÃ« njÃ« punÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«.

58:4 Ja, ju agjÃ«roni pÃ«r grindje dhe mosmarrÃ«veshje dhe pÃ«r tÃ« goditur pabesisht me grusht. Duke agjÃ«ruar ashtu si bÃ«ni sot, nuk bÃ«ni qÃ« zÃ«ri juaj tÃ« dÃ«gjohet lart.

58:5 A Ã«shtÃ« ky agjÃ«rimi tÃ« cilin e pÃ«lqej, dita nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n njeriu pikÃ«llon shpirtin e tij? TÃ« pÃ«rkulÃ«sh kokÃ«n si xunkthi dhe tÃ« shtrihesh mbi njÃ« shtrat prej thesi dhe hiri? A e quan kÃ«tÃ« vallÃ« agjÃ«rim dhe ditÃ« qÃ« i pÃ«lqen Zotit?

58:6 AgjÃ«rimi qÃ« mÃ« pÃ«lqen a nuk Ã«shtÃ« vallÃ« ky: tÃ« thyesh zinxhirÃ«t e ligÃ«sisÃ«, tÃ« zgjidhÃ«sh verigat e zgjedhÃ«s, t'i lÃ«sh tÃ« lirÃ« tÃ« shtypurit, tÃ« dÃ«rmosh Ã§do zgjedhÃ«?

58:7 A nuk konsiston vallÃ« nÃ« ndarjen e bukÃ«s sate me atÃ« qÃ« ka uri, nÃ« sjelljen nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« tÃ«nde tÃ« tÃ« varfÃ«rit pa strehÃ«, nÃ« tÃ« veshurit e atij qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« lakuriq, pa lÃ«nÃ« pas dore ata qÃ« janÃ« nga gjaku yt?

58:8 AtÃ«herÃ« drita jote do tÃ« shpÃ«rthejÃ« si agimi dhe shÃ«rimi yt do tÃ« mbijÃ« menjÃ«herÃ«, drejtÃ«sia jote do tÃ« tÃ« pararendÃ« dhe lavdia e Zotit do tÃ« jetÃ« praparoja jote.

58:9 AtÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« thÃ«rrasÃ«sh dhe Zoti do tÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rgjigjet, do tÃ« bÃ«rtasÃ«sh dhe ai do tÃ« thotÃ«: "Ja ku jam!". NÃ« rast se ti heq dorÃ« nga zgjedha, tregimi me gisht dhe tÃ« folurit mbrapsht,

58:10 nÃ« rast se plotÃ«son nevojat e tÃ« uriturit dhe ngop shpirtin e pikÃ«lluar, atÃ«herÃ« drita jote do tÃ« lindÃ« nga terri dhe terri yt do tÃ« jetÃ« si mesdita.

58:11 Zoti do tÃ« tÃ« udhÃ«heqÃ« vazhdimisht, do tÃ« ngopÃ« shpirtin tÃ«nd nÃ« vendet e thata dhe do t'u japÃ« forcÃ« kockave tÃ« tua; ti do tÃ« jesh si njÃ« kopsht i vaditur dhe si njÃ« burim uji, ujÃ«rat e tÃ« cilit nuk shterojnÃ«.(Isaia 58)



Agjerimi tek hebrejte eshte bere ne muajin e nente Henor qe sot bie me muajin e nente islam Ramazanin


9 NÃ« vitin e pestÃ« tÃ« Jehojakimit, birit tÃ« Josias, mbret i JudÃ«s, *nÃ« muajin e nÃ«ntÃ« u shpall njÃ« agjÃ«rim para Zotit* pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« popullin e Jeruzalemit dhe pÃ«r gjithÃ« popullin e ardhur nga qytetet e JudÃ«s nÃ« Jeruzalem.Jeremia 36;9

Muajt sipas vitit ne Islam jane si vijon: 
1)Muharrem, 
2)Safar, 
3)Rabia Aual, 
4)Rabia Thani, 
5)Xhumaada Aual, 
6)Xhumaada Thani, 
7)Rexheb, 
8)Sha'ban, 
*9)Ramazan,* 
10)Shau'al, 
11)Dhul-Ki'dah dhe 
12)Dhul-Hixhah (Muaji i Haxhit).


1 Tani nÃ« *fund tÃ« sÃ« shtunave*, kur po zbardhte *dita e parÃ« e javÃ«s(E diela),* Maria Magdalena dhe Maria tjetÃ«r shkuan pÃ«r tÃ« parÃ« varrin.Mateu Kapitulli 28 

E diela Dita e pare
E hena Dita e dyte
E marta Dita e trete
E merkura Dita e katert
E enjtja dita e peste
*E premtja dita e gjashte*
E shtuna dita e shtate

Dita e gjashte eshte dita kur u krijua Ademi njeriu i pare prandaj dhe ne Anglisht quhet FreDay dite pushimi.


*Mbreteria e Zotit nuk eshte sipas pasurise por sipas besimit dhe veprave te mira*


15 Mos e doni botÃ«n, as gjÃ«rat qÃ« janÃ« nÃ« botÃ«. Ne qoftÃ« se ndokush do botÃ«n, dashuria e Zotit nuk Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« tÃ«, 1 e Gjonit - Kapitulli 2




24 Dhe po jua pÃ«rsÃ«ris: EshtÃ« mÃ« lehtÃ« tÃ« kalojÃ« deveja nga vrima e gjilpÃ«rÃ«s, se sa i pasuri tÃ« hyjÃ« nÃ« mbretÃ«rinÃ« e PerÃ«ndisÃ«".(Mateu 19)

*Vjedhesi dhe mekati*

43 Tani nÃ«se dora jote tÃ« skandalizon pÃ«r mÃ«kat, preje; Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« pÃ«r *ty tÃ« hysh dorÃ«cung nÃ« jetÃ«*, sesa tÃ« kesh dy duar dhe tÃ« shkosh nÃ« Gehena, nÃ« zjarrin e pashueshÃ«m,(Marku 9)

8 Kurse pÃ«r frikacakÃ«t dhe tÃ« pabesÃ«t, dhe tÃ« neveritshmit dhe vrasÃ«sit, dhe kurvÃ«ruesit, dhe magjistarÃ«t, dhe idhujtarÃ«t, dhe gjithÃ« gÃ«njeshtarÃ«t, pjesa e tyre do tÃ« jetÃ« nÃ« liqenin qÃ« digjet me zjarr dhe squfur, qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« vdekja e dytÃ«"..(Zbulesa 20)


.... o* pijanec* ose cub; me njÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« bile as tÃ« mos hani bashkÃ«. 
Sepse a mÃ« takon mua tÃ« gjykoj edhe ata qÃ« janÃ« jashtÃ«? A nuk i gjykoni ju tÃ« brendshmit? 13 Por ata tÃ« jashtmit PerÃ«ndia i gjykon. Prandaj nxirreni tÃ« ligun nga vetja juaj.(1 e Korintasve 65 /11)


9 A nuk e dini ju se tÃ« padrejtÃ«t nuk do tÃ« trashÃ«gojnÃ« mbretÃ«rinÃ« e PerÃ«ndisÃ«? Mos u gÃ«njeni: as kurvarÃ«t, as idhujtarÃ«t, as shkelÃ«sit e kurorÃ«s, as tÃ« zhburrÃ«ruarit, as homoseksualÃ«t, 
10 *as vjedhÃ«sit, as lakmuesit, as pijanecÃ«t, as pÃ«rqeshÃ«sit, as grabitÃ«sit nuk do tÃ« trashÃ«gojnÃ« mbretÃ«rinÃ« e PerÃ«ndisÃ«*. 
.(1 e Korintasve 6)



15 "Por nÃ« qoftÃ« se vÃ«llai yt ka mÃ«katuar kundÃ«r teje, shko dhe qortoje vetÃ«m pÃ«r vetÃ«m; nÃ« qoftÃ« se tÃ« dÃ«gjon, ti e fitove vÃ«llanÃ« tÃ«nd;
16 por nÃ« qoftÃ« se nuk tÃ« dÃ«gjon, merr me vete edhe njÃ« ose *dy vetÃ«, qÃ« Ã§do fjalÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetohet nga goja e dy ose tre dÃ«shmitarÃ«ve.
*17 NÃ« se pastaj refuzon t'i dÃ«gjojÃ«, thuaja kishÃ«s; dhe *nÃ« qoftÃ« se refuzon edhe ta dÃ«gjojÃ« kishÃ«n, le tÃ« jetÃ« pÃ«r ty si pagan ose tagrambledhÃ«s.*
18NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« ju them se gjitha gjÃ«rat qÃ« *do tÃ« keni lidhur mbi tokÃ« do tÃ« jenÃ« lidhur edhe nÃ« qiell;* dhe gjitha gjÃ«rat qÃ« keni zgjidhur mbi tokÃ« do tÃ« jenÃ« zgjidhur edhe nÃ« qiell.(Mateu18)

*Jepni pushtetarit meriten qe i takon dhe Zotit meriten qe i takon*

MÃ« sillni njÃ« denar qÃ« ta shoh!".
16 Ata ia prunÃ«. Dhe ai u tha atyre: "E kujt Ã«shtÃ« kjo fytyrÃ« dhe ky mbishkrim?". Ata i thanÃ«: "E Cezarit".
17 AtÃ«herÃ« Jezusi u pÃ«rgjigj dhe u tha atyre: "*I jepni Cezarit atÃ« qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e Cezarit, dhe PerÃ«ndisÃ« atÃ« qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e PerÃ«ndisÃ«"*. Dhe ata u Ã§uditÃ«n nga ai.(Marku12)

*Mbeteria e Zotit ishte zbatimi i ligjeve te Zotit ne toke.*

9 Ju, pra, lutuni kÃ«shtu: "Zoti ynÃ« qÃ« je nÃ« qiej, u shenjtÃ«roftÃ« emri yt.
10 ArdhtÃ« mbretÃ«ria jote. U bÃ«ftÃ« vullneti yt nÃ« tokÃ« si nÃ« qiell.(Mateu 6)





*RRobat e tyre*

5 Por tÃ« gjitha veprat e tyre i bÃ«jnÃ« pÃ«r t`u dukur nga njerÃ«zit; i zgjÃ«rojnÃ« filateritÃ« e tyre dhe i zgjatin thekÃ«t e rrobave tÃ« tyre.(Mateu23)

*Nuk kane Pape qe quhet ati i shenjte*

9 Dhe pÃ«rmbi tokÃ« *mos thirrni askÃ«nd atÃ« tuaj*, sepse vetÃ«m njÃ« Ã«shtÃ« Ati juaj, ai qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« qiej.[ E ka fjalen per Papen qe i thojne ati i shenjte).(Mateu23)


*Luftojne si gjithe profetet*


*Xhihadi i Abrahamit ne bibel.


*14 Kur Abrami mÃ«soi se vÃ«llai i tij ishte zÃ«nÃ« rob, *ai armatosi njerÃ«zit e stÃ«rvitur,* shÃ«rbyes tÃ« lindur nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e tij, gjithsej treqind e tetÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« veta dhe i ndoqi mbretÃ«rit deri nÃ« Dan.

15 Ai i ndau forcat e tij kundÃ«r tyre natÃ«n, dhe me shÃ«rbyesit e tij i sulmoi dhe i ndoqi deri nÃ« Hobah, qÃ« ndodhet nÃ« tÃ« majtÃ« tÃ« Damaskut.

16 KÃ«shtu ai rimori tÃ«rÃ« pasurinÃ« dhe solli me vete edhe Lotin, tÃ« vÃ«llanÃ«, dhe tÃ«rÃ« pasurinÃ« e tij, si edhe gratÃ« dhe popullin.(Zanafilla 14)


*Tjeter Xhihad Biblik*


25 Por ndodhi qÃ« ditÃ«n e tretÃ«, ndÃ«rsa ata vuanin, dy nga bijtÃ« e Jakobit, Simeoni dhe Levi, vÃ«llezÃ«r tÃ« DinÃ«s, morÃ«n *secili shpatÃ«n e vet, u vÃ«rsulÃ«n mbi qytetin qÃ« rrinte nÃ« siguri dhe vranÃ« tÃ«rÃ« meshkujt.
*

26 VranÃ« me shpatÃ« edhe Hamorin dhe birin e tij Sikem, pastaj muarrÃ«n DinÃ«n nga shtÃ«pia e Sikemit dhe ikÃ«n.


*27 BijtÃ« e Jakobit u vÃ«rsulÃ«n mbi tÃ« vrarÃ«t dhe plaÃ§kitÃ«n qytetin; sepse motrÃ«n e tyre e kishin Ã§nderuar.*


28 KÃ«shtu ata morÃ«n kopetÃ« me bagÃ«ti tÃ« imÃ«t dhe tÃ« trashÃ«, gomarÃ«t e tyre, gjithÃ§ka qÃ« ishte nÃ« qytet dhe gjithÃ§ka qÃ« ishte nÃ«pÃ«r fushat,


29 dhe morÃ«n me vete si plaÃ§kÃ« tÃ«rÃ« pasuritÃ« e tyre, tÃ«rÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«t e tyre tÃ« vegjÃ«l, gratÃ« e tyre dhe gjithÃ§ka ndodhej nÃ« shtÃ«pitÃ«.


30 AtÃ«herÃ« Jakobi i tha Simeonit dhe Levit: "Ju mÃ« keni futur nÃ« telashe duke mÃ« bÃ«rÃ« tÃ« urryer nga banorÃ«t e vendit, KanaanÃ«t dhe PerezejtÃ«. Me qenÃ« se ne jemi pakicÃ«, ata do tÃ« grumbullohen kundÃ«r meje dhe do tÃ« mÃ« sulmojnÃ«, dhe unÃ« ashtu si shtÃ«pia ime do tÃ« shfarosemi".


31 Por ata u pÃ«rgjigjÃ«n: "A duhet ta trajtonte ai motrÃ«n tonÃ« si njÃ« prostitutÃ«?".Zanafilla 34





*Xhihadi i Mosiut*


*Xhizja BIBLIKE*


Ligji i PÃ«rtÃ«rirÃ«, kapitulli 20 dhe na e komentoni sipas llogjikÃ«s tuaj njerzore:

Â Kur tÂi afrohesh njÃ« qyteti pÃ«r ta sulmuar, do tÂi ofrosh sÃ« pari Paqen. NÃ« qoftÃ« se pranon ofertÃ«n tÃ«nde tÃ« paqes dhe tÂi hap dyert e tij, tÃ«rÃ« populli qÃ« ndodhet aty *ka pÃ«r tÃ« paguar haraÃ§in(xhizen)* dhe do tÃ« shÃ«rbejÃ«. Por nÃ« rast se nuk do tÃ« bÃ«jÃ« paqe me ty dhe kÃ«rkon luftÃ« kundÃ«r teje, atÃ«herÃ« ti do ta rrethosh. Kur mÃ« vonÃ« Zoti, PerÃ«ndia yt, do tÃ« ta japÃ« nÃ« dorÃ«, do tÃ« vrasÃ«sh me shpatÃ« tÃ«rÃ« meshkujt e tij; por gratÃ«, fÃ«mijÃ«t, bagÃ«tin dhe tÃ« gjitha ato qÃ« ndodhen nÃ« qytet, tÃ«rÃ« prenÃ« e tij, do tÂi marrÃ«sh si plaÃ§kÃ«n tÃ«nde; dhe do tÃ« hash plaÃ§kÃ«n e armiqve tÃ« tu qÃ« Zoti, PerÃ«ndia yt, tÃ« ka dhÃ«nÃ«. KÃ«shtu do tÃ« veprosh nÃ« tÃ« gjitha qytetet qÃ« janÃ« shumÃ« larg nga ti dhe qÃ« nuk janÃ« qytete tÃ« kÃ«tyre kombeve.



*Xhihadi i Jezusit ne Dhiaten e re*

Ai, pra, qÃ« do tÃ« shkelÃ« njÃ« nga kÃ«to urdhÃ«rime mÃ« tÃ« vogla, dhe do t`u ketÃ« mÃ«suar kÃ«shtu njerÃ«zve, do tÃ« quhet mÃ« i vogli nÃ« mbretÃ«rinÃ« e qiejve; kurse ai qÃ« do t`i vÃ«rÃ« nÃ« praktikÃ« dhe do t`ua mÃ«sojÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«ve, do tÃ« quhet i madh nÃ« mbretÃ«rinÃ« e qiejve. (Mateu 5:19)

Â Por Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« e lehtÃ« qÃ« tÃ« mbarojnÃ« qielli dhe toka, se sa tÃ« bjerÃ« poshtÃ«Ã« qoftÃ« edhe njÃ« pikÃ« nga ligji.Â (Lluka 16:17) 

Â Mos mendoni se unÃ« erdha pÃ«r tÃ« shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetÃ«t; unÃ« nuk erdha pÃ«r tÂi shfuqizuar, po pÃ«r tÂi plotÃ«suar.Â (Mateu 5:17)





34 ``Mos mendoni se unÃ« erdha tÃ« sjell paqen mbi tokÃ«; nuk erdha tÃ« sjell paqen, por shpatÃ«n.
35 Sepse unÃ« erdha ta ndaj birin nga ati, bijÃ«n nga nÃ«na, nusen nga vjehrra,
36 dhe armiqt e njeriut do tÃ« jenÃ« ata tÃ« shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« vet.
37 Ai qÃ« e do tÃ« atin ose nÃ«nÃ«n mÃ« shumÃ« se unÃ«, nuk Ã«shtÃ« i denjÃ« pÃ«r mua; dhe ai qÃ« e do birin ose bijÃ«n mÃ« shumÃ« se unÃ«, nuk Ã«shtÃ« i denjÃ« pÃ«r mua.(Mateu 10)

49 ``UnÃ« erdha tÃ« hedh zjarr mbi tokÃ« dhe sa dÃ«shiroj qÃ« ai tÃ« ishte tashmÃ« i ndezur.
51 A kujtoni se erdha tÃ« sjell paqen mbi tokÃ«? Jo, po ju them, por mÃ« shumÃ« pÃ«rÃ§arjen; 
52 sepse, tash e tutje, pesÃ« veta nÃ« njÃ« shtÃ«pi do tÃ« jenÃ« tÃ« ndarÃ«: tre kundÃ«r dyve dhe dy kundÃ«r treve. 
53 Babai do tÃ« ndahet kundÃ«r tÃ« birit, dhe i biri kundÃ«r babait; nÃ«na kundÃ«r sÃ« bijÃ«s dhe e bija kundÃ«r nÃ«nÃ«s; vjehrra kundÃ«r nuses sÃ« saj dhe nusja kundÃ«r vjehrrÃ«s sÃ« vet``. (Luka 12)

sepse armÃ«t e luftÃ«s sonÃ« nuk janÃ« prej mishi, por tÃ« fuqishme nÃ« PerÃ«ndinÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« shkatÃ«rruar fortesat, qÃ« tÃ« hedhim poshtÃ« mendimet dhe Ã§do lartÃ«si qÃ« ngrihet kundÃ«r njohjes sÃ« PerÃ«ndisÃ« dhe t`ia nÃ«nshtrojmÃ« Ã§do mendim dÃ«gjesÃ«s sÃ« Krishtit, dhe jemi gati tÃ« ndÃ«shkojmÃ« Ã§do mosbindje, kur tÃ« bÃ«het e pÃ«rkryer bindja juaj.(2 e Korintasve 10/4-6)



Dhe u tha: "Dilni nÃ« mbarÃ« botÃ«n e predikoni Ungjillin tÃ« gjithÃ« popujve. Kush do tÃ« besojÃ« do tÃ« pagÃ«zohet, do tÃ« shÃ«lbohet, ndÃ«rsa kush s'do tÃ« besojÃ«, do tÃ« dÃ«nohet". (Marku, 16:15-16).

27 VeÃ§ kÃ«saj, i sillni kÃ«tu armiqtÃ« e mi, tÃ« cilÃ«t nuk donin qÃ« unÃ« tÃ« mbretÃ«roja mbi ta dhe i vritni pÃ«rpara meje!"`(Luka 19/27)`.


*Shpata e Jezusit*

Mateu 10:34 ''Mos mendoni se une erdha te sjell paqen mbi toke; nuk erdha te sjell paqen, *por shpaten*"



36 U tha, pra, atyre: ``Po tani, kush ka njÃ« trastÃ« le ta marrÃ« me vete, dhe po kÃ«shtu thesin; dhe *kush nuk ka shpatÃ«, le tÃ« shesÃ« rrobÃ«n e vet e ta blejÃ« njÃ«*.

37 Sepse unÃ« po ju them se Ã§farÃ« Ã«shtÃ« shkruar duhet tÃ« plotÃ«sohet ende nÃ« mua: "Dhe ai Ã«shtÃ« radhitur ndÃ«r keqbÃ«rÃ«sit". Sepse ato gjÃ«ra qÃ« janÃ« shkruar pÃ«r mua do tÃ« kenÃ« kryerjen e tyre``.

38 AtÃ«herÃ« ata thanÃ«: ``*Jezus, ja kÃ«tu dy shpata*``. Por ai u tha atyre ``Mjaft!``.


49 AtÃ«herÃ« ata qÃ« ishin pÃ«rreth tij, duke parÃ« Ã§farÃ« do tÃ« ndodhte, i thanÃ«: ``*Jezus, a t`u biem me shpatÃ«?``.*

50 Dhe njÃ« nga ata i ra shÃ«rbÃ«torit tÃ« kryepriftit dhe *ia preu veshin e djathtÃ«*.
51 Por Jezusi, duke u pÃ«rgjigjur, tha: ``LÃ«reni, mjaft kÃ«shtu(Luka 22)

51 Dhe ja, njÃ« nga ata qÃ« ishte me Jezusin, zgjati dorÃ«n, nxori shpatÃ«n e vet, iu hodh shÃ«rbÃ«torit tÃ« kryepriftit dhe ia preu veshin(Mateu 26)




*Pse nuk luftoi Jezusi?*

50 AtÃ«herÃ« dishepujt e lanÃ« dhe ikÃ«n tÃ« gjithÃ«.(Marku 14)

Jezusi donte qe te luftonin por ai iu nenshtrua fatit.

36 Jezusi u pÃ«rgjigj: ``MbretÃ«ria ime nuk Ã«shtÃ« e kÃ«saj bote; *po tÃ« ishte mbretÃ«ria ime e kÃ«saj bote, shÃ«rbÃ«torÃ«t e mi do tÃ« luftonin qÃ« tÃ« mos u dorÃ«zohesha Judenjve;* porse tani mbretÃ«ria ime nuk Ã«shtÃ« prej kÃ«tej``(Gjoni 18).

*Feja e tyre do jete Islami (Paqa me Zotin)*

UnÃ«(Jezusi) po ju lÃ« *Paqen*, po ju jap paqen time: unÃ« po jua jap, po jo si e jep bota; zemra juaj mos u trondittÃ« dhe mos u frikÃ«softÃ«.(↓Gjoni 14/27)

Sipas fjalÃ«s qÃ« ai u ka dhÃ«nÃ« bijve tÃ« Izraelit, *duke u shpallur Paqen* me anÃ« tÃ« Jezu Krishtit, (Veprat e apostujve 10-36)

Dhe ai (Jezusi) erdhi* pÃ«r t`ju shpallur Paqen*, juve qÃ« ishit larg dhe atyre qÃ« ishin afÃ«r,(EfesianÃ«ve 2/17)

Pra Islami,feja e Paqes me Zotin do tÃ« triumfojÃ« mbi thirrjen sataniste.
Tani PerÃ«ndia e *Paqes* do ta dÃ«rmojÃ« sÃ« shpejti SatananÃ« nÃ«n kÃ«mbÃ«t tuaja.(Romaket 16/20)





E pra beni dallimin tani midis krishterimit laik dhe islamit fetar dhe do te shikoni se vullneti i Zotit ne toke zbatohet vetem nga muslimanet.


9 Ju, pra, lutuni kÃ«shtu: "Zoti ynÃ« qÃ« je nÃ« qiej, u shenjtÃ«roftÃ« emri yt.
10 ArdhtÃ« mbretÃ«ria jote. U bÃ«ftÃ« vullneti yt nÃ« tokÃ« si nÃ« qiell.(Mateu 6)



*Permendja e Arabise dhe Tempullit te saj si Juruzalemi i ri*

22 Sepse Ã«shtÃ« shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: njÃ« nga shÃ«rbÃ«torja dhe tjetri nga e lira.

23 Dhe ai qÃ« lindi nga shÃ«rbÃ«torja lindi sipas mishit, por ai qÃ« lindi nga e lira lindi pÃ«r hir tÃ« premtimit.

24 KÃ«to gjÃ«ra kanÃ« njÃ« kuptim alegorik, sepse kÃ«to dy gra janÃ« *dy besÃ«lidhje:* njÃ« nga mali Sinai, qÃ« ngjiz pÃ«r skllavÃ«ri, dhe Ã«shtÃ« Agari.

25 Dhe Agari Ã«shtÃ« m*ali Sinai nÃ« Arabi dhe i pÃ«rgjigjet Jeruzalemit tÃ« kohÃ«s sÃ« sotme* ...(Galatsve 4)

Emrin e Ri i Tempullit dhe i Zotit( -Allah)Shiko dhe foton

12 Kush fiton do ta bÃ«j shtyllÃ« nÃ« tempullin e PerÃ«ndisÃ« tim, dhe ai nuk do tÃ« dalÃ« mÃ« pÃ«rjashta; dhe do tÃ« shkruaj mbi tÃ« emrin e PerÃ«ndisÃ« tim, dhe emrin e qytetit tÃ« PerÃ«ndisÃ« tim, tÃ« Jeruzalemit tÃ« ri, qÃ« zbret nga qielli nga *PerÃ«ndia im, dhe emrin tim tÃ« ri*.(Zbulesa 3)

----------


## _Mersin_

ÃshtÃ« fakt i pranueshÃ«m dhe nga kristianÃ«t se bibla nuk e ruan autocintetin e vetÃ« .Ajo ka pÃ«suar ndryshime gjatÃ« kohÃ«rave tÃ« cilat jo vetÃ«m i ndryshuan fjalÃ«t e saj por dhe kuptimet.

Jezusi u tregoi hebrejve se ato kishin bÃ«rÃ« ndryshime nÃ« bibÃ«l duke i shmangur mÃ«simet hyjnore dhe duke shkruar nÃ« bibÃ«l traditat hebreje.

*"KÃ«shtu ju e keni bÃ«rÃ« tÃ« pavleshme FjalÃ«n e PerÃ«ndisÃ« pÃ«r shkak tÃ« traditÃ«s suaj*_" !.(Mateu 15/6)_

Ai u tregon atyre se doktrinat e tyre janÃ« urdhÃ«resa njerzore dhe jo shpallje hyjnore.

_"Dhe me kot mÃ« adhurojne duke mÃ«suar doktrina qe janÃ« urdherime nga njerzit(Mateu 15/9)"_

_PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« shkak Jezusi u shpjegoi hebrejve tÃ« gjithÃ« historitÃ« e profetÃ«ve mÃ« qÃ«llim qÃ« traditat e tyre tÃ« dalloheshin._

_Dhe, duke zÃ«nÃ« fill nga Moisiu dhe nga gjithÃ« profetÃ«t, ai u shpjegoi atyre nÃ« tÃ« gjitha Shkrimet gjÃ«rat qÃ« i takonin atij.(Luka 24/27)_

*``Mos mendoni se unÃ« erdha pÃ«r tÃ« shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetÃ«t; unÃ« nuk erdha pÃ«r t`i shfuqizuar, po pÃ«r t`i plotÃ«suar.*_.(Mateu 5/17)_


_MirÃ«po askush prej tyre nuk u pÃ«rpoq ti shkruante ato._

_Jezusi bÃ«ri edhe shumÃ« shenja tÃ« tjera nÃ« prezencÃ«n e dishepujve tÃ« tij, tÃ« cilat nuk janÃ« shkruar nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r (Gjoni 20/30)_

_ JanÃ« edhe shumÃ« gjÃ«ra tÃ« tjera qÃ« i bÃ«ri Jezusi, tÃ« cilat, po tÃ« shkruheshin njÃ« nga njÃ«, unÃ« mendoj se nuk do tÃ« mjaftonte mbarÃ« bota qÃ« t'i nxinte librat qÃ« do tÃ« mund tÃ« shkruheshin. Amen(Gjoni 21/25)_

_Jeremia_ 

PikÃ«risht shtrembÃ«rimet biblike tÃ« fjalavÃ« tÃ« Zotit dhe shpalljeve hyjnore tÃ« tij janÃ« cituar dhe nga profetÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«.

_Si mund te thoni, 'ne jemi te mencur, dhe ligjet e Zotit jane me ne'? Por, kujdes, penda e shkruesve (te bibles) e ka kthyer ne Genjeshter. ( Jeremia 8/8)_

_Prandaj ja", thotÃ« Zoti, "UnÃ« jam kundÃ«r profetÃ«ve qÃ« i vjedhin njÃ«ri-tjetrit fjalÃ«t e mia._
(Shiko Isaia 37 dhe krahasoje me Librin e II Te mbreterve 19 jane te dyja njesoj)

_ Ja", thotÃ« Zoti, "unÃ« jam kundÃ«r profetÃ«ve qÃ« pÃ«rdorin gjuhÃ«n e tyre dhe thonÃ«: "Ai(Zoti) thotÃ«"... Por orakullin e Zotit nuk do ta pÃ«rmendni mÃ«, sepse fjala e secilit do tÃ« jetÃ« orakulli i tij, sepse keni shtrembÃ«ruar fjalÃ«t e PÃ«rÃ«ndisÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ«, Zoti i ushtrive, PÃ«rÃ«ndia ynÃ«.( Jeremia 23/3Â31,36)_

_Isaia_ 

_Toka Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rdhosur nga banorÃ«t e saj, sepse kÃ«ta kanÃ« shkelur ligjet, kanÃ« ndryshuar statutin, kanÃ« marrÃ« nÃ«pÃ«r kÃ«mbÃ« besÃ«lidhjen e pÃ«rjetshme.(Isaia 24/5)_

_PikÃ«risht prandaj Jezusi tha_

* Askush nuk vÃ« njÃ« copÃ« prej stofi tÃ« ri mbi njÃ« petk tÃ« vjetÃ«r, sepse kÃ«shtu arna bie dhe grisja bÃ«het mÃ« e madhe..(Mateu 9/16 )*

PikÃ«risht se Dhiata e vjetÃ«r ishte e ndryshuar dhe me tÃ« meta dÃ«shmojnÃ« dhe versetet biblike.

 NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« *bie poshtÃ« urdhÃ«rimi i mÃ«parshÃ«m, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« dobÃ«sisÃ« dhe tÃ« padobisÃ« sÃ« tij*,(Hebrejve 7/18)

_Po tani Krishti mori njÃ« shÃ«rbesÃ« edhe mÃ« tÃ« shquar, sepse Ã«shtÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«si i njÃ« besÃ«lidhjeje mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«, qÃ« bazohet mbi premtime mÃ« tÃ« mira,  sepse, nÃ« qoftÃ« se BesÃ«lidhja e parÃ« do tÃ« qe e patÃ«metÃ«, nuk do tÃ« qe nevoja tÃ« kÃ«rkohej vend pÃ«r njÃ« tjetÃ«r . Duke thÃ«nÃ« "njÃ« besÃ«lidhje e re", ai e vjetÃ«roi tÃ« parÃ«n; edhe ajo qÃ« vjetrohet dhe plaket Ã«shtÃ« afÃ«r prishjes.(Hebrenjve 8/6-7,13)_

_MirÃ«po fakti qÃ« Dhiata e vjetÃ«r duhej anulluar sipas Pohimit tÃ« Palit tek letra dÃ«rguarve korintÃ«save._

_I cili na bÃ«ri tÃ« aftÃ« tÃ« jemi shÃ«rbÃ«torÃ« tÃ« besÃ«lidhjes sÃ« re, jo tÃ« shkronjÃ«s, por tÃ« FrymÃ«s, sepse shkronja vret, por Fryma jep jetÃ«. Dhe, nÃ« qoftÃ« se shÃ«rbimi i vdekjes, qÃ« ishte gdhendur me shkronja mbi gurÃ«, qe i lavdishÃ«m aq sa bijtÃ« e Izraelit nuk mund tÃ« vÃ«shtronin me sy fytyrÃ«n e Moisiut, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« lavdisÃ« sÃ« pamjes sÃ« tij, qÃ« duhet tÃ« anullohej, .(2 korintasave 3/6-7)_

_Bie nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me mÃ«simet e Jezusit_

*Ligji dhe profetÃ«t arrijnÃ« deri nÃ« kohÃ«n e Gjonit*_; qÃ« atÃ«herÃ« shpallet mbretÃ«ria e PerÃ«ndisÃ« dhe gjithkush pÃ«rpiqet tÃ« hyjÃ« aty.Por Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« lehtÃ« qÃ« tÃ« mbarojnÃ« qielli dhe toka, se sa tÃ« bjerÃ« poshtÃ« qoftÃ« edhe njÃ« pikÃ« nga ligji. .(Luka 16/16-17)_

*``Mos mendoni se unÃ« erdha pÃ«r tÃ« shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetÃ«t; unÃ« nuk erdha pÃ«r t`i shfuqizuar, po pÃ«r t`i plotÃ«suar.*_Sepse nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« ju them: Deri sa qielli dhe toka, tÃ« kalojnÃ« asnjÃ« jotÃ« a asnjÃ« pikÃ« e ligjit nuk do tÃ« kalojnÃ«, para se tÃ« plotÃ«sohet gjithÃ§ka.Ai, pra, qÃ« do tÃ« shkelÃ« njÃ« nga kÃ«to urdhÃ«rime mÃ« tÃ« vogla, dhe do t`u ketÃ« mÃ«suar kÃ«shtu njerÃ«zve, do tÃ« quhet mÃ« i vogli nÃ« mbretÃ«rinÃ« e qiejve; kurse ai qÃ« do t`i vÃ«rÃ« nÃ« praktikÃ« dhe do t`ua mÃ«sojÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«ve, do tÃ« quhet i madh nÃ« mbretÃ«rinÃ« e qiejve.(Mateu 5/17-19)_

PÃ«r ndryshimin e biblÃ«s flitet dhe nÃ« dhiatÃ«n e re.NÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« ishin pÃ«rhapur shumÃ« predikues me ungjij tÃ« ndryshÃ«m.

_...  e ndryshuan tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n e PerÃ«ndisÃ« nÃ« gÃ«njeshtÃ«r dhe adhuruan dhe i shÃ«rbyen krijesÃ«s nÃ« vend tÃ« Krijuesit, qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« i bekuar pÃ«rjetÃ«. Amen.(Romaket 1/25)_

*Ne nÃ« fakt nuk* *falsifikojmÃ« fjalÃ«n e PerÃ«ndisÃ« si shumÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«**, por flasim me sinqeritet si nga ana e PerÃ«ndisÃ«, pÃ«rpara PerÃ«ndisÃ« nÃ« Krishtin.(2 korintasave 2/ 17)*

*PikÃ«risht*

_ÃuditÃ«m qÃ« kaluat kaq shpejt nga ai qÃ« ju thirri ju me anÃ« tÃ« hirit tÃ« Krishtit, nÃ« njÃ« ungjill tjetÃ«r,  i cili nuk Ã«shtÃ« tjetÃ«r; por ka disa njerÃ«z qÃ« ju turbullojnÃ« dhe qÃ« duan ta shtrÃ«mbÃ«rojnÃ« ungjillin e Krishtit.(Galatasve 1/6-7)_



Biles disa personazhe biblikÃ« i kanÃ« kÃ«shilluar njerzit tÃ« ruhen prej kÃ«tyre ndryshimeve*.*

KÃ«tÃ«  e thotÃ«  Pjetri 

Ashtu bÃ«n ai nÃ« tÃ« gjitha letrat e tij, ku flet pÃ«r kÃ«to gjÃ«ra. NÃ« to ka disa gjÃ«ra tÃ« vÃ«shtira pÃ«r t'u kuptuar, tÃ« cilat tÃ« paditurit dhe tÃ« paqÃ«ndrueshmit *i shtrÃ«mbÃ«rojnÃ«, sikurse bÃ«jnÃ« me Shkrimet e tjera*, pÃ«r pÃ«rhumbjen e tyre.* (2 e Pjetrit 3/16)*

Por ka pasur edhe profetÃ« tÃ« rremÃ« midis popullit, ashtu si do tÃ« ketÃ« midis jush mÃ«sues tÃ« rremÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t *do tÃ« fusin fshehurazi herezi shkatÃ«rruese*dhe, duke mohuar ZotÃ«rinÃ« qÃ« i bleu ata, do tÃ« tÃ«rheqin mbi vete njÃ« shkatÃ«rrim tÃ« shpejtÃ«. Dhe shumÃ« vetÃ« do tÃ« ndjekin doktrina shkatÃ«rruese tÃ« tyre dhe pÃ«r shkak tÃ« tyre udha e sÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s do tÃ« shahet.( Letra e dyte Pjeter 1/19-21)

KÃ«tÃ« thotÃ« dhe Pali

_Dhe Fryma e thotÃ« shkoqur se nÃ« kohÃ«t e fundit disa do ta mohojnÃ« besimin, duke u vÃ«nÃ« veshin frymÃ«ve gÃ«njeshtare dhe doktrinave tÃ« demonÃ«ve, qÃ« flasin gÃ«njeshtra me hipokrizi, tÃ« damkosur nÃ« ndÃ«rgjegjen e tyre, tÃ« cilÃ«t do tÃ« ndalojnÃ« martesÃ«n dhe do tÃ« urdhÃ«rojnÃ« tÃ« mos hani ushqimet qÃ« PerÃ«ndia i krijoi, tÃ« merren me falÃ«nderim nga ata qÃ« besojnÃ« dhe e njohin tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n. Sepse Ã§do krijesÃ« e PerÃ«ndisÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e mirÃ« dhe asgjÃ« s`Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«r t`u hedhur, nÃ«se merret me falÃ«nderim,(Timoteu 4/1-4)_

MirÃ«po Pali dhe Pjetri kishin ungjij tÃ« ndryshÃ«m.Mesa duket ato i drejtohen njÃ«ri tjetrit.

_Madje, duke parÃ« se mua m'u besua ungjilli pÃ«r tÃ« parrethprerÃ«t, sikurse Pjetrit ai pÃ«r tÃ« rrethprerÃ«t,(GalatÃ«sve 2/7)_

_Pali shpalli Ungjillin e tij prej njeriu kur ai nuk ishte fare apostull_ 

15 O vÃ«llezÃ«r, po ju flas nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«n e njerÃ«zve: nÃ« qoftÃ« se njÃ« besÃ«lidhje Ã«shtÃ« aprovuar, edhe pse Ã«shtÃ« besÃ«lidhje njeriu, askush nuk e zhvleftÃ«son as nuk i shton gjÃ«.( Galatasve 3/15)

Luka shkruan pÃ«r Jezusin kur ai nuk ishte fare nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« por ato qÃ« shkruan ia kishin dhÃ«nÃ«


Dashuria nuk ligshtohet kurrÃ«; por profecitÃ« shfuqizohen, gjuhÃ«t pushojnÃ« dhe njohuria do tÃ« shfuqizohet,sepse ne njohim pjesÃ«risht dhe profetizojmÃ« pjesÃ«risht.Por,* kur tÃ« vijÃ« pÃ«rsosmÃ«ria, atÃ«herÃ« ajo qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e pjesshme do tÃ« shfuqizohet.* I Korintesave 13/8-10)

Jezusi nuk erdhi tÃ« pÃ«rsosi por tÃ« plotÃ«sojÃ«

17 "*Mos mendoni se unÃ« erdha pÃ«r tÃ« shfuqizuar ligjin* ose profetÃ«t; unÃ« nuk erdha pÃ«r t'i shfuqizuar, *po pÃ«r t'i plotÃ«suar*.18 Sepse nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« ju them: Deri sa qielli dhe toka, tÃ« kalojnÃ« asnjÃ« jotÃ« a *asnjÃ« pikÃ« e ligjit nuk do tÃ« kalojnÃ«*, para se *tÃ« plotÃ«sohet* gjithÃ§ka.(Mateu 5/17)

PÃ«r tÃ« PÃ«rsosur erdhi Islami

"Dhe sot *PÃ«rsosa* per ju dhuntitÃ« e Mija dhe *zgjodha per ju Islamin fe*" (Maide 3)

"*Feja e pranueshme tek Zoti Ã«shtÃ« Islami*"(Ali Imran 19).

"E kush kerkon fe tjetÃ«r pÃ«rvec fesÃ« islame atij kurrsesi nuk i pranohet (prej Zotit ) dhe ai ne boten tjeter eshte prej te deshperuarve"(Ali Imran 85) 

Ai ju percaktoi juve qarte *ate fe (Islame)* qe ia pÃ«rcaktojÃ« Nuhut dhe ate qe Ne ta shpallÃ«m ty dhe me atÃ« me tÃ« cilÃ«n e patÃ«m porositur Ibrahimin ,Musain,dhe *Isain(Jezusin*)(Esh-Shuara 13}


*Profecia pÃ«r ndryshimin e biblÃ«s* 

_UnÃ« i deklaroj kujtdo qÃ« dÃ«gjon fjalÃ«t e profecisÃ« sÃ« kÃ«tij libri, se nÃ«se ndokush do t'i shtojÃ« kÃ«tyre gjÃ«rave, PerÃ«ndia do tÃ« dÃ«rgojÃ« mbi tÃ« plagÃ«t e pÃ«rshkruara nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r. Dhe nÃ«se dikush heq nga fjalÃ«t e librit tÃ« kÃ«saj profecie, PerÃ«ndia do t'i heqÃ« pjesÃ«n e tij nga libri i jetÃ«s nga qyteti i shenjtÃ«, dhe nga gjÃ«rat qÃ« janÃ« pÃ«rshkruar nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r.(Zbulesa 22/18-19)_

_Kush hoqi dhe shtoi prej librit.Sigurisht qÃ« Pali shpalli anullimin e Ligjeve tÃ« Moisiut dhe TorÃ«s dhe futjes tÃ« gjithÃ« letrave tÃ« tij si pjesÃ« e ungjillit nÃ« kohÃ«n e sotme._

RomakÃ«ve
1 e Korintasve
2 e Korintasve
Galatasve
EfesianÃ«ve
FilipianÃ«ve
KolosianÃ«ve
1 e Thesalonikasve
2 e Thesalonikasve
1 e Timoteut
2 e Timoteut
Titit
Filemonit
Hebrenjve
Jakobi
1 e Pjetrit
2 e Pjetrit
1 e Gjonit
2 e Gjonit
3 e Gjonit
Juda


(Mos harro hiq letrat e Pjetrit) 

i cili na bÃ«ri tÃ« aftÃ« tÃ« jemi shÃ«rbÃ«torÃ« *tÃ« besÃ«lidhjes sÃ« re, jo tÃ« shkronjÃ«s,* por tÃ« FrymÃ«s, *sepse shkronja vret, por Fryma jep jetÃ«. Dhe, nÃ« qoftÃ« se shÃ«rbimi i vdekjes, qÃ« ishte gdhendur me shkronja mbi gurÃ«*, qe i lavdishÃ«m aq sa bijtÃ« e Izraelit nuk mund tÃ« vÃ«shtronin me sy fytyrÃ«n e Moisiut, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« lavdisÃ« sÃ« pamjes sÃ« tij, *qÃ« duhet tÃ« anullohej,* .(2 korintasave 3/6-7)

NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« *bie poshtÃ« urdhÃ«rimi i mÃ«parshÃ«m, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« dobÃ«sisÃ« dhe tÃ« padobisÃ« sÃ« tij*,(Hebrejve 7/18)

_Po tani Krishti mori njÃ« shÃ«rbesÃ« edhe mÃ« tÃ« shquar, sepse Ã«shtÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«si i njÃ« besÃ«lidhjeje mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«, qÃ« bazohet mbi premtime mÃ« tÃ« mira,  sepse, nÃ« qoftÃ« se BesÃ«lidhja e parÃ« do tÃ« qe e patÃ«metÃ«, nuk do tÃ« qe nevoja tÃ« kÃ«rkohej vend pÃ«r njÃ« tjetÃ«r . Duke thÃ«nÃ« "njÃ« besÃ«lidhje e re", ai e vjetÃ«roi tÃ« parÃ«n; edhe ajo qÃ« vjetrohet dhe plaket Ã«shtÃ« afÃ«r prishjes.(Hebrenjve 8/6-7,13)_

Ai kÃ«tÃ« e bÃ«ri nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me mÃ«simet e Jezusit

*``Mos mendoni se unÃ« erdha pÃ«r tÃ« shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetÃ«t; unÃ« nuk erdha pÃ«r t`i shfuqizuar, po pÃ«r t`i plotÃ«suarÂ*_ .(Mateu 5/17)_

_Po kÃ«shtu ajo cka thueht nÃ« bibÃ«l pÃ«r ndryshimin e saj e thotÃ« dhe Kurani FamÃ«lartÃ«._

NÃ« kuran

_A shpresoni se do t'u besojnÃ« ata juve (jehuditÃ«), kur dihet se njÃ« grup prej tyre dÃ«gjuan fjalÃ«t e All-llahut, edhe pse i kishin kuptuar, e duke qenÃ« tÃ« vetÃ«dijshÃ«m (Ã§'bÃ«nin) i ndryshuan ato.(Bekare 75)_

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

*Ne nÃ« fakt nuk* *falsifikojmÃ« fjalÃ«n e PerÃ«ndisÃ« si shumÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«**, por flasim me sinqeritet si nga ana e PerÃ«ndisÃ«, pÃ«rpara PerÃ«ndisÃ« nÃ« Krishtin.(2 korintasave 2/ 17)*

NÃ« kuran

_ÃshtÃ« shkatÃ«rrim pÃ«r ata qÃ« me duart e veta e shkruajnÃ« librin, e pastaj thonÃ«: "Ky Ã«shtÃ« prej Zotit!, e pÃ«r tÃ« arritur me te njÃ« fitim tÃ« paktÃ«, pra Ã«shtÃ« shkatÃ«rrim i madh pÃ«r ta Ã§ka shkruan duart e tyre dhe Ã«shtÃ« shkatÃ«rrim i madh pÃ«r ta ajo Ã§ka fitojnÃ«.(Bekare 79)_

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

_Prandaj ja", thotÃ« Zoti, "UnÃ« jam kundÃ«r profetÃ«ve qÃ« i vjedhin njÃ«ri-tjetrit fjalÃ«t e mia. Ja", thotÃ« Zoti, "unÃ« jam kundÃ«r profetÃ«ve qÃ« pÃ«rdorin gjuhÃ«n e tyre dhe thonÃ«: "Ai(Zoti) thotÃ«"... Por orakullin e Zotit nuk do ta pÃ«rmendni mÃ«, sepse fjala e secilit do tÃ« jetÃ« orakulli i tij, sepse keni shtrembÃ«ruar fjalÃ«t e PÃ«rÃ«ndisÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ«, Zoti i ushtrive, PÃ«rÃ«ndia ynÃ«.( Jeremia 23/3Â31,36)_

NÃ« kuran

_AtÃ« (dÃ«nim) pÃ«r shkak se All-llahu e zbriti librin (Tevratin), me sqarim tÃ« drejtÃ«, e ata qÃ« bÃ«nÃ« ndryshime nÃ« librin, janÃ« nÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rÃ§arje tÃ« largÃ«t nga e vÃ«rteta.(Bekare 176)_

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

_Po tani Krishti mori njÃ« shÃ«rbesÃ« edhe mÃ« tÃ« shquar, sepse Ã«shtÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«si i njÃ« besÃ«lidhjeje mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«, qÃ« bazohet mbi premtime mÃ« tÃ« mira,  sepse, nÃ« qoftÃ« se BesÃ«lidhja e parÃ« do tÃ« qe e patÃ«metÃ«, nuk do tÃ« qe nevoja tÃ« kÃ«rkohej vend pÃ«r njÃ« tjetÃ«r . Duke thÃ«nÃ« "njÃ« besÃ«lidhje e re", ai e vjetÃ«roi tÃ« parÃ«n; edhe ajo qÃ« vjetrohet dhe plaket Ã«shtÃ« afÃ«r prishjes.(Hebrenjve 8/6-7,13)_

NÃ« kuran

_NjÃ« palÃ« nga jehuditÃ« Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« ndryshojnÃ« fjalÃ«t (e Zotit) nga vendet e veta, e (kur i thÃ«rret ti) ata thonÃ«: "DÃ«gjuam (fjalÃ«n tÃ«nde) dhe kundÃ«rshtuam (thirrjen tÃ«nde), dhe thonÃ«: "dÃ«gjo mos dÃ«gjofsh!" (dhe thonÃ«): "Raina" (kÃ«to i thonÃ«) duke pÃ«rdredhur gjuhÃ«t e tyre dhe duke atakuar fenÃ«. E sikur tÃ« thoshin ata: "DÃ«gjuam, respektuam, dÃ«gjo dhe vÃ«shtrona", do tÃ« ishte mÃ« e drejtÃ«, por pÃ«r shkak tÃ« refuzimit tÃ« tyre, All-llahu i mallkoi, prandaj besojnÃ« vetÃ«m pak (besim gjysmak). (Nisa 46)_

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

_Si mund te thoni, 'ne jemi te mencur, dhe ligjet e Zotit jane me ne'? Por, kujdes, penda e shkruesve (te bibles) e ka kthyer ne Genjeshter. ( Jeremia 8/8)_

NÃ« kuran

_PÃ«r shkak se ata e thyen zotimin e tyre, Ne i mallkuam ata, dhe zemrat e tyre i bÃ«mÃ« tÃ« forta (tÃ« shtangura). Ata i ndryshojnÃ« fjalÃ«t (nÃ« Tevrat) nga domethÃ«nia e tyre dhe braktisÃ«n njÃ« pjesÃ« me tÃ« cilÃ«n ishin urdhÃ«ruar. (El Maide 13)_

_Krahasoje me versetin biblik_ 

_Toka Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rdhosur nga banorÃ«t e saj, sepse kÃ«ta kanÃ« shkelur ligjet, kanÃ« ndryshuar statutin, kanÃ« marrÃ« nÃ«pÃ«r kÃ«mbÃ« besÃ«lidhjen e pÃ«rjetshme.(Isaia 24/5__)_

Ne kuran

_O ithtarÃ« tÃ« librit, juve ju erdhi i dÃ«rguari JonÃ«(Muhamedi a.s) qÃ« ju sqaron shumÃ« nga ajo qÃ« fshihnit prej librit, e pÃ«r shumÃ« nuk jep sqarime. Juve ju erdhi nga All-llahu dritÃ«, dhe libÃ«r i qartÃ«.(Maide 15)_

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

_Jezusi bÃ«ri edhe shumÃ« shenja tÃ« tjera nÃ« prezencÃ«n e dishepujve tÃ« tij, tÃ« cilat nuk janÃ« shkruar nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r (Gjoni 20/30)_



*Letren e Pare dÃ«rguar Selanikasve 5:21 :"Por shqyrtoni mekujdes Ã§do profeci dhe pranoni vetÃ«m atÃ« qe Ã«shtÃ« e mirÃ«".*





*41 Ai qÃ« pranon njÃ« profet nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« njÃ« profeti, do tÃ« marrÃ« shpÃ«rblimin qÃ« i takon profetit; dhe ai qÃ« pranon tÃ« drejtin nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« drejtit, do tÃ« marrÃ« shpÃ«rblimin qÃ« i takon tÃ« drejtit.[Mateu 10]*

----------


## _Mersin_

*A Ã«shtÃ« kurani kopja e bibles?

*Pike sÃ« pari nuk mund tÃ« themi se Kurani Ã«shtÃ« kopje e bibles sepse vete fjala bibel nuk gjendet ne bibel.NÃ«se e ke fjalÃ«n se Shpalljet e zbritura profeteve te tjerÃ« si Musait,(Teurati) Ibrahimit(Fletushkat) Daudit (Zeburi) Isait (Inxhili) atÃ«herÃ« me plot krenari te them se kÃ«to shpallje nuk janÃ« prone e prifterinjve qofshin ato kristiane apo cifute dhe nuk ishin prone e kÃ«tyre profeteve por ishin shpallje qe ua dÃ«rgonte Zoti.

PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« Jezusi thotÃ« ne bibel.



13 Por, kur tÃ« vijÃ« ai, *Ngushelluesi*, ai do t`ju prijÃ« nÃ« Ã§do tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, *sepse ai nuk do tÃ« flasÃ« nga vetja*, por do tÃ« thotÃ« gjitha ato gjÃ«ra qÃ« ka dÃ«gjuar dhe do t`ju kumtojÃ« gjÃ«rat qÃ« do vijnÃ«.

14 Ai do tÃ« mÃ« pÃ«rlÃ«vdojÃ«, sepse *do tÃ« marrÃ« prej meje dhe do t`jua kumtojÃ«.*

15 TÃ« gjitha *gjÃ«rat qÃ« ka Ati janÃ« tÃ« miat*; pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« ju thashÃ« se *ai do tÃ« marrÃ« prej simes(Shpalljes) dhe do t`jua kumtojÃ«.*(Gjoni 16/13-15)

Ne njÃ« vend tjetÃ«r thotÃ«

24 Kush nuk mÃ« do, nuk i zbaton fjalÃ«t e mia; *dhe fjala qÃ« po dÃ«gjoni nuk Ã«shtÃ« imja(Jezusit), por e Atit qÃ« mÃ« ka dÃ«rguar.*(Gjoni 14/24)

Pra kjo tregon qartÃ« se shpallja e Jezusit vinte prej Zotit dhe ajo nuk Ã«shtÃ« prone e prifterinjve por Ã«shtÃ« shpallja e Zotit dhe Jezusi tregon se profeti qe do tÃ« vijÃ« do tÃ« marrÃ« pjesÃ« nga shpallja e Jezusit te cilÃ«n ia transmeton Zoti dhe do ua kumtoje njerzve saktÃ«sinÃ« e ndryshimit te saj.Pikerisht edhe vete Jezusi merrte prej shpalljeve te meparshme.Ai merrte prej Moisiut dhe profeteve te tjere.

4 AtÃ«herÃ« Jezusi i tha: "Ruhu se ia tregon kujt; por shko, paraqitu te prifti, bÃ«j flijimin qÃ« ka urdhÃ«ruar Moisiu, me qÃ«llim qÃ« kjo tÃ« jetÃ« dÃ«shmi pÃ«r ta".(Mateu 8)

Po keshtu ka cituar Musain ne urdherimin e pare te ligjit.

*Cfare tha Mosiu per Monoteizmin*

4 *DÃ«gjo, Izrael, Zoti, PerÃ«ndia ynÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« i vetÃ«m.
5 Ti do ta duash, pra, Zotin, PerÃ«ndinÃ« tÃ«nd, me gjithÃ« zemÃ«r, me gjithÃ« shpirt dhe me tÃ«rÃ« forcÃ«n tÃ«nde.*6 Dhe kÃ«to fjalÃ« qÃ« sot po tÃ« urdhÃ«roj do tÃ« mbeten nÃ« zemrÃ«n tÃ«nde;(Ligj i Perterire 6-4)






1. "Nuk do tÃ« kesh perÃ«ndi tÃ« tjerÃ« para Meje". 
2. "Nuk do tÃ« bÃ«sh skulpturÃ« ose shÃ«mbÃ«lltyrÃ« tÃ« asnjÃ« gjÃ«je.... Nuk do tÃ« pÃ«rkulesh para tyre dhe as do t'i shÃ«rbesh". 
3. "Nuk do ta pÃ«rdorÃ«sh emrin e Zotit, tÃ« PerÃ«ndisÃ« tÃ«nd, kot". 
4. "Mbaje mend ditÃ«n e shtunÃ« pÃ«r ta shenjtÃ«ruar". 

GjashtÃ« tÃ« fundit janÃ« rreth dashurisÃ« pÃ«r njeriun

5. "Do tÃ« nderosh atin tÃ«nd dhe nÃ«nÃ«n tÃ«nde". 
6. "Nuk do tÃ« vrasÃ«sh". 
7. "Nuk do tÃ« shkelÃ«sh besnikÃ«rinÃ« bashkÃ«shortore".
8. "Nuk do tÃ« vjedhÃ«sh". 
9. "Nuk do tÃ« bÃ«sh dÃ«shmi tÃ« rreme kundÃ«r tÃ« afÃ«rmit tÃ«nd". 
10. "Nuk do tÃ« dÃ«shirosh...asgjÃ« tjetÃ«r qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e tÃ« afÃ«rmit tÃ«nd".(Eksodi 20)


*Cfare citoi Jezusi prej Musait*

Markut 12/ 28-34: "28. atÃ«herÃ« njÃ« nga skribÃ«t qÃ« e kishte dÃ«gjuar diskutimin e tyre, duke kuptuar se si iu ishte pÃ«rgjigjur mirÃ« iu afrua dhe e pyeti: Cili Ã«shtÃ« I pari I tÃ« gjitÃ« urdhÃ«rimeve? 29. Dhe Jezusi iu pÃ«rgjigj: -*UrdhÃ«rimi I parÃ« I tÃ« gjithÃ«ve Ã«shtÃ«: DÃ«gjo, o Izrael! Zoti, PerÃ«ndia ynÃ« Ã«shtÃ« I vetmi Zot. 30. Dhe, duaje Zotin, PerÃ«ndinÃ« tÃ«nd me gjithÃ« zemrÃ«n tÃ«nde, me gjithÃ« shpirtin tÃ«nd, me tÃ« gjithÃ« mÃ«ndien tÃ«nde e me tÃ« gjithÃ« forcÃ«n tÃ«nde! Ky Ã«shtÃ« I pari urdhÃ«rim*. 31. Dhe I dyti I ngjan kÃ«tij: Duaje tÃ« afÃ«rmin tÃ«ndi porsi vetveten. Nuk ka urdhÃ«rim tjetÃ«r mÃ« tÃ« madh se kÃ«ta. 32. AtÃ«herÃ« skribi I tha: MirÃ« mÃ«sues, the sipas tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s se ka vetÃ«m njÃ« PerÃ«ndi dhe s'ka asnjÃ« pÃ«rvec Tij, 33. dhe ta duash me gjithÃ« zemÃ«r, me tÃ« gjithÃ« mÃ«ndien, me gjithÃ« shpirti e me gjithÃ« forcÃ« dhe ta duash tÃ« afÃ«rmin porsi vetvetja vlen mÃ« tepÃ«r se sa tÃ« gjithÃ« olokaustet dh fllijimet. 34. Dhe Jezusi duke e parÃ« se ai ishte pÃ«rgjigjur me mend, I tha: Ti je nuk larg nga mbretÃ«ria e PerÃ«ndisÃ«. Dhe mÃ« askush nuk guxoi mÃ« ta pyesÃ«." 




Kurani ka permbledhur te gjithe shpalljet duke i pastruar atp nga shtremebrimet njerzore qe i beheshin nga hebrejte here pas here.Sikur Kurani te ishte kopja e bibles atehere ai nuk do kishte kunderthenie.

*4:82. 
A nuk e pÃ«rfillin ata (me vÃ«mndje) Kur'anin? Sikur tÃ« ishte prej dikujt tjetÃ«r, pÃ«rveÃ§ prej All-llahut, do tÃ« gjenin nÃ« te shumÃ« kundÃ«rthÃ«nie.* 

Argument tjetÃ«r qe kurani nuk Ã«shtÃ« kopje e bibles Ã«shtÃ« fjala e vete bibles.

*16 Askush nuk vÃ« njÃ« copÃ« prej stofi tÃ« ri mbi njÃ« petk tÃ« vjetÃ«r, sepse kÃ«shtu arna bie dhe grisja bÃ«het mÃ« e madhe..(Mateu 9/16 )*

Pra meqÃ« Jezusi u fliste njerzve me shembeltyra (Gjoni 16/25) dhe petku i vjetÃ«r me arna Ã«shtÃ« bibla me gabime dhe shtremberime kurse stofi i ri Ã«shtÃ« Kurani.

Prandaj thuhet ne bibel.

7sepse, nÃ« qoftÃ« se BesÃ«lidhja e parÃ« *do tÃ« qe e patÃ«metÃ«*, nuk do tÃ« qe nevoja tÃ« kÃ«rkohej vend pÃ«r njÃ« tjetÃ«r.

13 Duke thÃ«nÃ« "njÃ« besÃ«lidhje e re", *ai e vjetÃ«roi tÃ« parÃ«n; edhe ajo qÃ« vjetrohet dhe plaket Ã«shtÃ« afÃ«r prishjes*.(Letra e hebrejve 8)

MirÃ«po bibla e profetizon qe Beselidhje Ã«shtÃ« dhe ajo qe vjen nga pasardhesit e Agarit(Haxhires) gruas se Ibrahimit Nenes se Ismailit nga e kanÃ« prejardhjen Arabet dhe Muhamedi a.s.


22 Sepse Ã«shtÃ« shkruar se *Abrahami pati dy bij*: njÃ« nga shÃ«rbÃ«torja dhe tjetri nga e lira.
23 Dhe ai qÃ« lindi nga shÃ«rbÃ«torja lindi sipas mishit, por ai qÃ« lindi nga e lira lindi pÃ«r hirÃ« tÃ« premtimit.
24 KÃ«to gjÃ«ra *kanÃ« njÃ« kuptim alegorik*, sepse kÃ«to *dy gra janÃ« dy besÃ«lidhje:* njÃ« nga *mali Sinai*, qÃ« ngjiz pÃ«r skllavÃ«ri, dhe Ã«shtÃ« Agari.
25 *Dhe Agari Ã«shtÃ« mali Sinai nÃ« Arabi* dhe i pÃ«rgjigjet Jeruzalemit tÃ« kohÃ«s sÃ« sotme ...(Galatsve 4)

Prandaj thuhet ne bibel 

*41 Ai qÃ« pranon njÃ« profet nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« njÃ« profeti, do tÃ« marrÃ« shpÃ«rblimin qÃ« i takon profetit; dhe ai qÃ« pranon tÃ« drejtin nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« drejtit, do tÃ« marrÃ« shpÃ«rblimin qÃ« i takon tÃ« drejtit.[mateu 10]*


Dhe Jezusi thotÃ« pÃ«r profetin e ri.

7 MegjithatÃ« unÃ« ju them tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n: *Ã«shtÃ« mirÃ« pÃ«r ju qÃ« unÃ« tÃ« shkoj,* sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk *do tÃ« vijÃ« te ju NgushÃ«lluesi*; por, po shkova, unÃ« do t`jua dÃ«rgoj.


Kush Ã«shtÃ« ky Ngushullues qe qeka me mirÃ« pÃ«r dishepujt e Jezusit qe Jezusi tu largoka dhe te vika ky?Kush Ã«shtÃ« ky ngushullues qe do ti tregoje njerzve shpalljen dhe te vÃ«rtetÃ«n e Jezusit te cilÃ«n ia tregonte Zoti.

13 Por, kur tÃ« vijÃ« ai, *Ngushelluesi*, ai do t`ju prijÃ« nÃ« Ã§do tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, *sepse ai nuk do tÃ« flasÃ« nga vetja*, por do tÃ« thotÃ« gjitha ato gjÃ«ra qÃ« ka dÃ«gjuar dhe do t`ju kumtojÃ« gjÃ«rat qÃ« do vijnÃ«.
14 Ai do tÃ« mÃ« pÃ«rlÃ«vdojÃ«, sepse *do tÃ« marrÃ« prej meje dhe do t`jua kumtojÃ«.*
15 TÃ« gjitha *gjÃ«rat qÃ« ka Ati janÃ« tÃ« miat*; pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« ju thashÃ« se *ai do tÃ« marrÃ« prej simes(Shpalljes) dhe do t`jua kumtojÃ«.*(Gjoni 16/13-15)

Kurse ne kuran thuhet

5:19.
O ithtarÃ« tÃ« librit, ju erdhi i dÃ«rguari i JonÃ«, ju sqaron (Ã§Ã«shtjet e fesÃ«) pas ndÃ«rprerjes sÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rguarve, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« qÃ« tÃ« mos thoni: "Neve nuk na erdhi as i dÃ«rguar qÃ« tÃ« na pÃ«rgÃ«zojÃ«, e as tÃ« na tÃ«rheqÃ« vÃ«rejtjen ". Pra ja, ju erdhi *PÃ«rgÃ«zuesi dhe KÃ«rcenuesi*. All-llahu Ã«shtÃ« fuqiplotÃ« pÃ«r Ã§do send. 






Si ka mundÃ«si qe Kurani te jetÃ« kopje e bibles kur bibla ka brenda saj shumÃ« gabime dhe Ã«shtÃ« e ndryshuar nga dora e njerzve.


Argument tjetÃ«r qe kurani nuk Ã«shtÃ« kopje e bibles Ã«shtÃ« fjala e vete bibles.

*16 Askush nuk vÃ« njÃ« copÃ« prej stofi tÃ« ri mbi njÃ« petk tÃ« vjetÃ«r, sepse kÃ«shtu arna bie dhe grisja bÃ«het mÃ« e madhe..(Mateu 9/16 )*

Po ashtu ne kuran thuhet


*4:82. 
A nuk e pÃ«rfillin ata (me vÃ«mndje) Kur'anin? Sikur tÃ« ishte prej dikujt tjetÃ«r, pÃ«rveÃ§ prej All-llahut, do tÃ« gjenin nÃ« te shumÃ« kundÃ«rthÃ«nie. 

18:1. 
FalÃ«nderimi i takon vetÃ«m All-llahut qÃ« ia shpalli robit tÃ« vet Librin dhe nÃ« tÃ« nuk lejoi ndonjÃ« kundÃ«rthÃ«nie..*


Kurse vete bibla e verteton atÃ« qe thotÃ« kurani pÃ«r te.

Kuran

"ÃshtÃ« shkatarrim pÃ«r *ata qe me duart e veta shkrujaten librin* edhe thanÃ«: -*Ky libÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« prej Zotit* e pÃ«r te arritur me te njÃ« fitim te pakte ,pra Ã«shtÃ« shkatarrim i madh pÃ«r ata qe fitojne(El bekare 79) [/b]

Ne bibel


(Shiko Isaia 37 dhe krahasoje me Librin e II TÃ« mbreterve 19 janÃ« te dyja njÃ«soj)

30 Prandaj ja", thotÃ« Zoti, "UnÃ« jam kundÃ«r profetÃ«ve qÃ« i vjedhin njÃ«ri-tjetrit fjalÃ«t e mia.
31 Ja", thotÃ« Zoti, "unÃ« jam kundÃ«r profetÃ«ve *qÃ« pÃ«rdorin gjuhÃ«n e tyre dhe thonÃ«: "Ai(Zoti) thotÃ«".*
36 Por orakullin e Zotit nuk do ta pÃ«rmendni mÃ«, sepse fjala e secilit do tÃ« jetÃ« orakulli i tij, *sepse keni shtrembÃ«ruar fjalÃ«t e PÃ«rÃ«ndisÃ« tÃ« gjallÃ«*, Zoti i ushtrive, PÃ«rÃ«ndia ynÃ«.( Jeremia 23)


Kuran

*"Ata i ndryshojnÃ« fjalÃ«t nga domethenia e tyre e tyre dhe braktisen njÃ« pjesÃ« me te cilÃ«n ishin urdhÃ«ruar(el maide 13)* 

Ne bibel


Toka Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rdhosur nga banorÃ«t e saj, sepse *kÃ«ta kanÃ« shkelur ligjet, kanÃ« ndryshuar statutin*, kanÃ« marrÃ« nÃ«pÃ«r kÃ«mbÃ« besÃ«lidhjen e pÃ«rjetshme.(isaia 24/5)


Ne kuran

4:46.
NjÃ« palÃ« nga jehuditÃ« *Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« ndryshojnÃ« fjalÃ«t (e Zotit) nga vendet e veta, 
*


Ne bibel

( Jeremia 8-8)Si mund te thoni, 'ne jemi te mencur, dhe ligjet e Zotit janÃ« me ne'? Por, kujdes, *penda e shkruesve (te bibles) e ka kthyer ne Genjeshter.
*

Ne kuran

5:15. O ithtarÃ« tÃ« librit, juve ju erdhi i dÃ«rguari JonÃ«(Muhamedi a.s) qÃ« ju sqaron shumÃ« *nga ajo qÃ« fshihnit prej librit,* e pÃ«r shumÃ« nuk jep sqarime. Juve ju erdhi nga All-llahu dritÃ«, dhe libÃ«r i qartÃ«.

Ne bibel

30 Jezusi bÃ«ri edhe shumÃ« shenja tÃ« tjera nÃ« prezencÃ«n e dishepujve tÃ« tij, *tÃ« cilat nuk janÃ« shkruar nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r.*[gjoni20]

Etj etj raste qe skam kohe ti pÃ«rmend.

Prandaj Jezusi erdhi pÃ«r te shpallur fenÃ« Islame

(gjoni14-27)"UnÃ« po ju le *Paqen* time .Nuk po iu jap paqen si e jep bota"

36 sipas fjalÃ«s qÃ« ai u ka dhÃ«nÃ« bijve tÃ« Izraelit, duke u shpallur *Paqen* me anÃ« tÃ« Jezu Krishtit, qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« Zoti i tÃ« gjithÃ«ve.(veprat e apostujve 10-36)

17 Dhe ai(Jezusi) erdhi pÃ«r t`ju shpallur *Paqen*, juve qÃ« ishit larg dhe atyre qÃ« ishin afÃ«r,(EfesianÃ«ve 2)
*

"E kush kÃ«rkon fe tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ fesÃ« islame atij kurrÃ«sesi nuk i pranohet (prej Zotit ) dhe ai ne botÃ«n tjetÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« prej te deshperuarve"(Ali Imran 85)*

E ndersa Jezusi i drejtohet hebrejve

45 Mos mendoni se unÃ« ju padis tek Zoti; ka kush t'ju padisÃ«: Moisiu, nÃ« tÃ« cilin ju kishit varur shpresÃ«n tuaj;

46 sepse nÃ«qoftÃ«se ju do t'i kishit besuar Moisiut, do tÃ« mÃ« besonit edhe mua, sepse ai ka shkruar pÃ«r mua.

47 Por nÃ«qoftÃ«se ju nuk u besoni shkrimeve tÃ« tij, si do t'u besoni fjalÃ«ve tÃ« mia?".(Gjoni 3)

61:6. 
Dhe, kur Isai, biri i Merjemes tha: "O beni israilÃ«, unÃ« jam i dÃ«rguar i All-llahut te ju, jam vÃ«rtetues i Tevratit qÃ« ishte para meje dhe jam pÃ«rgÃ«zues pÃ«r njÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rguar qÃ« do tÃ« vijÃ« pas meje, emri i tÃ« cilit Ã«shtÃ« Ahmed!" E kur ai u erdhi atyre me argumente tÃ« qarta, ata thanÃ«: "Kjo Ã«shtÃ« magji e hapÃ«t". 
5:15. 
O ithtarÃ« tÃ« librit, juve ju erdhi i dÃ«rguari JonÃ« qÃ« ju sqaron shumÃ« nga ajo qÃ« fshihnit prej librit, e pÃ«r shumÃ« nuk jep sqarime. Juve ju erdhi nga All-llahu dritÃ«, dhe libÃ«r i qartÃ«. 

18. JehuditÃ« dhe tÃ« krishterÃ«t thanÃ«: "Ne jemi bijtÃ« e All-llahut dhe tÃ« dashurit e Tij". Thuaju: "E pse pra, Ai ju dÃ«non me mÃ«katet tuaja?" Jo, ju jeni njerÃ«z qÃ« Ai ju krijoi. Ai i falÃ« atij qÃ« do dhe dÃ«non atÃ« qÃ« do. Sundimi i qiejive, i tokÃ«s dhe i githÃ« Ã§'ka ka nÃ« mes tyre Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«m i All-llahut dhe vetÃ«m te Ai Ã«shtÃ« e ardhmja 
5:19. 
O ithtarÃ« tÃ« librit, ju erdhi i dÃ«rguari i JonÃ«, ju sqaron (Ã§Ã«shtjet e fesÃ«) pas ndÃ«rprerjes sÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rguarve, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« qÃ« tÃ« mos thoni: "Neve nuk na erdhi as i dÃ«rguar qÃ« tÃ« na pÃ«rgÃ«zojÃ«, e as tÃ« na tÃ«rheqÃ« vÃ«rejtjen ". Pra ja, ju erdhi pÃ«rgÃ«zuesi dhe kÃ«rcenuesi. All-llahu Ã«shtÃ« fuqiplotÃ« pÃ«r Ã§do send.

----------


## _Mersin_

TÃ« dashur lexues ky shkrim nuk ka qÃ«llim pÃ«rcarje ose ofendim.Tematika e tij Ã«shtÃ« informimi dhe afrimi i njerÃ«zve tek e vÃ«rteta.
Shpesh herÃ« juve ju lind pyetja, pse ka shumÃ« fe nÃ« botÃ« ose ju vjen mendimi se fetÃ« janÃ« si partitÃ«.NÃ« realitet kÃ«to pyetje dhe mendime nuk lindin pa shkak.E ndÃ«rsa partitÃ« formohen dhe ideohen nga njerzit, e njÃ«jta gjÃ« ndodh dhe me shumicÃ«n e feve.Pothuajse tÃ« gjitha fetÃ«, pÃ«rvec fesÃ« hyjnore, janÃ« emÃ«rtuar dhe ideuar nga njerzit.KÃ«tÃ« e vÃ«rtÃ«ton dhe fakti se meqenÃ«se Zoti Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« dhe feja e vÃ«rtetÃ« duhet tÃ« jetÃ« njÃ«.NdÃ«rsa sot bota ndodhet pÃ«rballÃ« sfidave tÃ« pÃ«rplasjes sÃ« qytetÃ«rimeve dhe feve, ne populli paqedashÃ«s shqiptar kemi rÃ«nÃ« pre e intrigave manipuliste.MegjithÃ«se fetÃ« nÃ« shqipÃ«ri kanÃ« bashkÃ«jetuar nÃ« harmoni dhe tolerancÃ« dhe formula e tyre me dy baza dhÃ« katÃ«r kÃ«nde nuk i ka evindetuar ndonjÃ«herÃ« shqiptarÃ«t si intolerantÃ«. CuditshÃ«m vjen pyetja pse kjo thirrje sataniste pÃ«r konvertimin masiv tÃ« shqiptarÃ«ve nga muslimanÃ« nÃ« krishterÃ« nga qarqet politike dhe intelektuale.Nuk mjafton besdisja derÃ« mÃ« derÃ« dhe sasia e misionarÃ«ve tÃ« krishterÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«t kundÃ«rshtojnÃ« vetÃ« biblÃ«n. 

*Tregoni kujdes se mos ndokush ju bÃ«n prenÃ« e tij me anÃ« tÃ« filozofisÃ« dhe me mashtrime tÃ« kota, sipas traditÃ«s sÃ« njerÃ«zve, sipas elementeve tÃ« botÃ«s dhe jo sipas mÃ«simeve tÃ« Jezusit". (KolosianÃ«ve 2/8)*

E quajta thirrje sataniste duke iu referuar biblÃ«s nÃ« historinÃ« midis Jezusit dhe djallit ku ky i fundit e thÃ«rret Jezusin pÃ«r adhurim e "krijesÃ«s" nÃ« kÃ«mbim tÃ« pasurive dhe mbretÃ«rive tÃ« kÃ«saj bote .

Djalli e coi sÃ«rish mbi njÃ« mal shumÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« dhe i tregoi tÃ« gjitha mbretÃ«ritÃ« e botÃ«s dhe lavdinÃ« e tyre. 9. Dhe i tha: *UnÃ« do tÃ« ti japÃ« tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to, nÃ«se ti bie pÃ«rmbys para meje dhe mÃ« adhuron*. 10. AtÃ«herÃ« Jezusi i tha: "Shporru Satan", sepse Ã«shtÃ« shkruar:* Adhuro Zotin, PerÃ«ndinÃ« tÃ«nde dhe shÃ«rbeji vetÃ«m Atij.* 11. AtÃ«herÃ« djalli e la dhe ja, u afruan engjÃ«jt dhe i shÃ«rbenin." (Mateu 4/ 8-11)
Po kÃ«shtu bibla e hudh poshtÃ« teorinÃ« tradita mbi fenÃ«.

*"KÃ«shtu ju e keni bÃ«rÃ« tÃ« pavleshme FjalÃ«n e PerÃ«ndisÃ« pÃ«r shkak tÃ« traditÃ«s suaj" !.(Mateu 15/6)*

KÃ«shtu pÃ«rgjigjuni atyre qÃ« thonÃ« ndÃ«rroni fenÃ« pÃ«r materien, traditÃ«n,$ & Є, pÃ«r hyrjen nÃ« EuropÃ« apo pÃ«r ndonjÃ« nder pÃ«r fitimin e ndonjÃ« Ã§mimi nobÃ«l nÃ« letÃ«rsi ose pÃ«r ndonjÃ« kthim mbrapa nÃ« kohÃ«n e ateizmit laik ose krishtÃ«rimit tÃ« pÃ«rzier me mitologjinÃ« greke-romake. 

Zoti kur e krijoi njeriun i mÃ«soi dhe mynyrÃ«n e tÃ« jetuarit nÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« aspektet e jetÃ«s.I mÃ«soi normat , moralin, ligjet me tÃ« cilat duhet tÃ« udhÃ«hiqet nÃ« jetÃ«.TÃ« gjitha kÃ«to ia mÃ«soi njerzimit mÃ« anÃ« tÃ« pejgamberÃ«ve dhe librave hyjnorÃ«.I emÃ«roi dhe emrin e fesÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« pejgamberÃ«t.U quajtÃ«n tÃ« nÃ«shtruar ndaj Zotit (muslimanÃ«) dhe lidhja e tyre me Zotin, rregullat, ligjet,normat e moralit u pÃ«rmblodhÃ«n nÃ«n emrin e fesÃ«, "Paqe me Zotin"(Islam) duke iu bindur dhe nÃ«nshtruar Atij. NdÃ«rsa njerzit filluan tÃ« devijojnÃ« nga shpalljet hyjnore dhe u treguan arrogantÃ« ndaj urdhÃ«rave tÃ« Zotit, filluan tÃ« krijojnÃ« idhuj dhe hyjni tÃ« cilat nuk e meritojnÃ« tÃ« adhurohen dhe i emÃ«rtuan besimet dhe rregullat e tyre me emra fesh tÃ« ndryshme.NdÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« disa ishin tÃ« devijuar qÃ« nÃ« origjinÃ«, disa tÃ« tjerÃ« devijuan nÃ« parimet e besimit.KrishtÃ«rimi si fe u krijua dhe u emÃ«rtua nga njerzit tÃ« cilÃ«t me shumÃ« pasion e deshÃ«n Jezusin. Dashuria e tepÃ«rt ndaj tij dhe konceptimi i tyre pÃ«r Zotin sipas diturive tÃ« tyre tÃ« mÃ«parshme pagane, u bÃ«nÃ« shkak pÃ«r hyjnizimin e Jezusit dhe e quajtÃ«n atÃ« Zot, bir tÃ« Zotit ose pjesÃ« tÃ« trinitetit, tÃ« cilat bien nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me llogjikÃ«n e shÃ«ndoshÃ« dhe biblÃ«n. (Luken 4:41)
Kjo ndodhi jo pÃ«r shkak tÃ« mÃ«simeve qÃ« la Jezusi por pÃ«r shkak tÃ« devijimeve dhe moszbatimeve tÃ« veprimeve dhe urdhÃ«resave tÃ« tij dhe ndryshimeve tÃ« nocioneve, koncepteve dhe parimeve tÃ« cilat i kryen Pali dhe mÃ« vonÃ« Konstandini nÃ« kÃ«shillin e NikesÃ«.

E ndÃ«rsa vetÃ« Jezusi adhuronte Zotin nÃ« sexhde (me fytyrÃ« nÃ« tokÃ«) dhe i lutej Atij (Mateu26/39), krishterÃ«t sot bÃ«jnÃ« tÃ« kundÃ«rtÃ«n, adhurojnÃ« Jezusin dhe i luten atij duke e kundÃ«rshtuar biblÃ«n.

(Shih (Romaket 1/25) {*Ata e ndryshuan tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n e PerÃ«ndisÃ« nÃ« gÃ«njeshtÃ«r dhe adhuruan dhe i shÃ«rbyen krijesÃ«s nÃ« vend tÃ« Krijuesit*, qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« i bekuar pÃ«rjetÃ«. Amen.}

Po kÃ«shtu nÃ« asnjÃ« vend nÃ« bibÃ«l Jezusi nuk e pÃ«rmend emrin e fesÃ« krishtere, ndÃ«rsa ajo merret si emÃ«rtim shumÃ« kohÃ« mÃ« vonÃ« nga njerzit tÃ« cilÃ«t me vullnetin e tyre ia vendosÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« emÃ«r nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me mÃ«simet e Zotit pÃ«r tÃ« cilat thuhet nÃ« bibÃ«l.

"Dhe me kot mÃ« adhurojne duke mÃ«suar *doktrina qe janÃ« urdherime nga njerzit*(Mateu 15/9)"

Emri KrishterÃ« asnjÃ«herÃ« nuk u pÃ«rmend nga Jezusi megjithÃ«se ju e dini qÃ« edhe emri Jezus dhe bibÃ«l janÃ« emÃ«rtime greke tÃ« vendosura shumÃ« kohÃ« mÃ« vonÃ«.

Emri i krishter pÃ«rmendet nÃ« bibÃ«l shumÃ« vite mÃ« vonÃ« mbas largimit tÃ« Jezusit 

KÃ«tu ne antioki nxenesit pÃ«r herÃ« tÃ« parÃ« u quajtÃ«n te krishtere"( Veprat e apostujve) 11-26 );(Veprat e Apostujve 26:28);(Letra e I e Pjetrit 4:16)

Faktikisht njerzit e shpikÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« emÃ«r nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me fenÃ« qÃ« la Jezusi.TÃ« njÃ«jta shpikje janÃ« bÃ«rÃ« tek tÃ« gjithÃ« fetÃ« tÃ« cilat emrat e tyre i kanÃ« marrÃ« nga predikuesit pÃ«rveÃ§ fesÃ« Islame.
Budizmi e mori emrin nga Buda, Konficizmi nga Konfucio, Bektashizmi nga Haxhi Bektashi,dhe KrishtÃ«rimi nga fjala Krisht (greqisht) Mesia (hebraisht) i Vajosur (shqip).
MegjithÃ«se Islamin dÃ«shirojnÃ« ndonjÃ«herÃ« ta quajnÃ« feja Muhamedane kjo nuk Ã«shtÃ« e vleshme pÃ«r arsye se emri Islam u emÃ«rua nga Zoti si fe pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« profetÃ«t (Esh-shuara 13}.

Jezusi nuk e quajti fenÃ« e Tij KrishtÃ«rim por e quajti *"Paqe me Zotin"* qÃ« nÃ« kuptimin teologjik do tÃ« ishte Islam.Pra Islami, Paqa me Zotin duke iu nÃ«nshtruar Atij ishte feja e gjithÃ« profetÃ«ve pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n gjejmÃ« shumÃ« citime nÃ« dhiatÃ«n e vjetÃ«r dhe tÃ« re.

*Paqe* tÃ« madhe kanÃ« ata qÃ« e duan ligjin tÃ«nd, dhe nuk ka asgjÃ« qÃ« mund t'i rrÃ«zojÃ«.O Zot, unÃ« shpresoj nÃ« shpÃ«timin tÃ«nd dhe i zbatoj nÃ« praktikÃ« urdhÃ«rimet e tua.(Psalmet 119/120;165-166)

Do tÃ« ishte mÃ« mirÃ« qÃ« dikush tÃ« mbÃ«shtetej te forca ime pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« *Paqe me Mua*, po, pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« *Paqe me Mua(Zotin*)".(Isai 27/5)

Do tÃ« lidh me ta njÃ« *besÃ«lidhje Paqeje*; do tÃ« jetÃ« njÃ« besÃ«lidhje e pÃ«rjetshme me ta; do t`i bÃ«j tÃ« qÃ«ndrueshÃ«m, do t`i shumoj dhe do tÃ« vÃ« shenjtÃ«roren time nÃ« mes tyre pÃ«rjetÃ«.( Ezekieli 37/26) ose (Ezeikel 34/25)

Edhe sikur malet tÃ« zhvendoseshin dhe kodrat tÃ« luanin nga vendi, dashuria ime nuk do tÃ« largohet prej teje as *besÃ«lidhja e Paqes* nuk do tÃ« hiqet, thotÃ« Zoti, qÃ« ka dhÃ«mbshuri pÃ«r ty.(Isaia 54/10)

..dhe duke mbathur kÃ«mbÃ«t me gatishmÃ«rinÃ« e *ungjillit tÃ« Paqes*, (EfesianÃ«ve - 6/15)

Sa tÃ« bukura janÃ« mbi malet kÃ«mbÃ«t e lajmÃ«tarit qÃ« sjell lajme tÃ« mira qÃ« njofton *Paqen* (Isai 52/7) .(Nahum 1/15). (Romaket 10/15)
*
Feja e Jezusit ishte "Islami = Paqa me Zotin".*

UnÃ«(Jezusi) po ju lÃ« *Paqen*, po ju jap paqen time: unÃ« po jua jap, po jo si e jep bota; zemra juaj mos u trondittÃ« dhe mos u frikÃ«softÃ«.(↓Gjoni 14/27)

Sipas fjalÃ«s qÃ« ai u ka dhÃ«nÃ« bijve tÃ« Izraelit, *duke u shpallur Paqen* me anÃ« tÃ« Jezu Krishtit, (Veprat e apostujve 10-36)

Dhe ai (Jezusi) erdhi* pÃ«r t`ju shpallur Paqen*, juve qÃ« ishit larg dhe atyre qÃ« ishin afÃ«r,(EfesianÃ«ve 2/17)

Pra Islami,feja e Paqes me Zotin do tÃ« triumfojÃ« mbi thirrjen sataniste.
Tani PerÃ«ndia e *Paqes* do ta dÃ«rmojÃ« sÃ« shpejti SatananÃ« nÃ«n kÃ«mbÃ«t tuaja.(Romaket 16/20)

TÃ« gjitha kuptimet e fjalÃ«s Paqe nÃ« citimet e mÃ«sipÃ«rme janÃ« pÃ«r emrin e fesÃ« dhe jo pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« quhet paqe midis njerzve nÃ« gjendje mos lufte.PikÃ«risht argumenti qÃ« kjo fjalÃ« do tÃ« thotÃ« pÃ«r fenÃ« islame Ã«shtÃ« verseti biblik (↑Gjoni 14/27).

Dashuria nuk ligshtohet kurrÃ«; por profecitÃ« shfuqizohen, gjuhÃ«t pushojnÃ« dhe njohuria do tÃ« shfuqizohet,sepse ne njohim pjesÃ«risht dhe profetizojmÃ« pjesÃ«risht.Por,* kur tÃ« vijÃ« pÃ«rsosmÃ«ria, atÃ«herÃ« ajo qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e pjesshme do tÃ« shfuqizohet.* I Korintesave 13/8-10)

Bibla kishte te meta dhe duhej tÃ« shfuqizohej.

sepse, nÃ« qoftÃ« se BesÃ«lidhja e parÃ« do tÃ« qe e patÃ«metÃ«, nuk do tÃ« qe nevoja tÃ« kÃ«rkohej vend pÃ«r njÃ« tÃ« dytÃ«.13 *Ajo qÃ« vjetÃ«rohet dhe plaket Ã«shtÃ« afÃ«r zhdukjes*(Hebrejnjve 8/7,13)

Pra PÃ«rsosmÃ«ria vjen pÃ«r tÃ« shfuqizuar.Dhe Jezusi nuk erdhi pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rsosur dhe shfuqizuar ai erdhi pÃ«r tÃ« plotÃ«suar sipas biblÃ«s.
(Mateu 5:17)" Mos mendoni se unÃ« erdha pÃ«r tÃ« shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetÃ«t; *unÃ« nuk erdha pÃ«r tÂi shfuqizuar, po pÃ«r tÂi plotÃ«suar*."
PÃ«rsosmÃ«ria Islame erdhi pÃ«r shfuqizmin e besimeve tÃ« shpikura si thotÃ« Zoti nÃ« kuran.

"Dhe sot *PÃ«rsosa* per ju dhuntitÃ« e Mija dhe *zgjodha per ju Islamin fe*" (Maide 3)

Prandaj dhe bibla e profetizon MekÃ«n e madhÃ«shtore dhe ardhjen e profetit Muhamed a.s 

Sepse Ã«shtÃ« shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: njÃ« nga shÃ«rbÃ«torja dhe tjetri nga e lira....KÃ«to gjÃ«ra kanÃ« njÃ« kuptim alegorik, sepse kÃ«to dy gra janÃ« dy besÃ«lidhje: njÃ« nga mali Sinai, qÃ« ngjiz pÃ«r skllavÃ«ri, dhe Ã«shtÃ« Agari.Dhe *Agari Ã«shtÃ« mali Sinai nÃ« Arabi dhe i pÃ«rgjigjet Jeruzalemit tÃ« kohÃ«s sÃ« sotme* (MekÃ«s)...(Galatsve 4/22-25)

E pÃ«r profetin Muhamed a.s thotÃ« Jezusi.

7 MegjithatÃ« unÃ« ju them tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n: Ã«shtÃ« mirÃ« pÃ«r ju qÃ« unÃ« tÃ« shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do tÃ« vijÃ« te ju *NgushÃ«lluesi;* por, po shkova, unÃ« do t`jua dÃ«rgoj. Dhe kur tÃ« ketÃ« ardhur, ai do ta bindÃ« botÃ«n pÃ«r mÃ«kat, pÃ«r drejtÃ«si dhe pÃ«r gjykim. (Gjoni15/7-9)

Ngushulluesi nÃ« Shqip, Ahmadi nÃ« hebraisht.

E ky ngushullues qÃ« do tÃ« vinte mbas ikjes sÃ« Jezusit Ã«shtÃ« pikÃ«risht profeti Muhamed a.s me fenÃ« Islame sipas biblÃ«s .(Shiko dhe Maide 19)

(Jeremia 28-9) Profeti qe profetizon *Paqen* kur fjala e tij te behet realitet do te njihet si profet i vertete i derguar prej Zotit

E Allahui madhÃ«ruar thotÃ« nÃ« kuran famÃ«lartÃ«.

"*Feja e pranueshme tek Zoti Ã«shtÃ« Islami*"(Ali Imran 19).
"E kush kerkon fe tjetÃ«r pÃ«rvec fesÃ« islame atij kurrsesi nuk i pranohet (prej Zotit ) dhe ai ne boten tjeter eshte prej te deshperuarve"(Ali Imran 85) 


Ai ju percaktoi juve qarte *ate fe (Islame)* qe ia pÃ«rcaktojÃ« Nuhut dhe ate qe Ne ta shpallÃ«m ty dhe me atÃ« me tÃ« cilÃ«n e patÃ«m porositur Ibrahimin ,Musain,dhe *Isain(Jezusin*)(Esh-Shuara 13}

----------


## Dielli_ime

Si mund te jete engjelli Gabriel Fryma e Shenjte???? Nuk e kuptoj se si mund te shpiken disa gjera diten per diell...

Megjithate Zoti jua shndritte mendjen dhe t'i kuptoni me mire te vertetat e Hyjit te Gjalle!

Paqe e Miresi!

----------


## _Mersin_

Si mundet pra fryma e shenjte me u be pellumb?

Dhe Fryma e ShenjtÃ« zbriti mbi tÃ«, nÃ« trajtÃ«n trupore si tÃ« pÃ«llumbit , ..''.(Luka 3/22)

----------


## jarigas

> Si mundet pra fryma e shenjte me u be pellumb?
> 
> Dhe Fryma e ShenjtÃ« zbriti mbi tÃ«, nÃ« trajtÃ«n trupore si tÃ« pÃ«llumbit , ..''.(Luka 3/22)


*Mjekesia, ne Ã§'forme ju paraqit Allahu Ibrahimit??????*

----------


## _Mersin_

> *Mjekesia, ne Ã§'forme ju paraqit Allahu Ibrahimit??????*


Allahu askujt nuk iu ka paraqitur si qenie, gjithmone ka derguar engjejt pasi natyra fizike e njeriut ne kete bote nuk mund te perballoje kumunikimin me Zotin drejteperdrejte sepse madheshia e Zotit i tejkalon shqisat dhe perceptimin llogjik.Pikerisht prandaj Zoti dergon engjejt tek profetet ku engjejt vijne ne forma njerezore sic erdhi tek Maria para lindjes.

42:51. 
 Nuk ka asnjÃ« njeri qÃ« t'i ketÃ« folur All-llahu ndryshe, vetÃ«m se me anÃ«n e frymÃ«zimit, ose pas ndonjÃ« perdeje, ose t'i dÃ«rgojÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rguar (melek), e ai t'i shpallÃ« me lejen e Tij atÃ« qÃ« do Ai. VÃ«rtet,Ai Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« i larti, mÃ« i urti.  

Per me shume lexo ketu nentemat 3-4-5 ne lidhje e shpalljen(Vahjin)

----------


## _Mersin_

Frymezim - Inspirim njohurie, zgjuarsie, diturie 

Dikujt, pra, i jepet, me anÃ« tÃ« FrymÃ«s, fjalÃ« diturie; njÃ« tjetri, sipas tÃ« po atij FrymÃ«, fjalÃ« njohurie; njÃ« tjetri besim”. (1 e Korintasve – 12/8-9

PerÃ«ndinÃ« adhuroje! Sepse dÃ«shmia e Jezusit Ã«shtÃ« frymÃ« e profecisÃ« (Zbulesa 19/10)

Por te njeriu ka njÃ« frymÃ«, dhe Ã«shtÃ« fryma i tÃ« Plotfuqishmit qÃ« i jep zgjuarsinÃ«. (Jobi - 32/8)

Dhe e mbusha me FrymÃ«n e PerÃ«ndisÃ«, me dituri, me zgjuarÃ«si, me njohuri dhe Ã§do shkathtÃ«si”.(Eksodi 31/3)

9 AtÃ«herÃ« Jozueu, bir i Nunit, u mbush me frymÃ«n e diturisÃ«, (Ligj PÃ«rterirÃ« 34/9)

Per me shume lexo ketu nentemat 3-4-5 ne lidhje e shpalljen(Vahjin)

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=98019

----------


## _Mersin_

> Pastaj barazon frymen e njeriut me frymen e Perendise



Lexo biblen Jarigas

Dhe e mbusha me *FrymÃ«n e PerÃ«ndisÃ«*, me dituri, me zgjuarÃ«si, me njohuri dhe Ã§do shkathtÃ«si”.(Eksodi 31/3)

----------


## RiNiKi

B.RR.RR.

Mjekesia,

Qenka nje teme shume   gjate, dhe ia vleka te studjohet. Ishallah, ne te ardhmen do ta lexo (studioj) dhe do te beje nje replike.
 Si do qe te jete ju pershendes!

----------


## _Mersin_

*Shembelltyra nga goja e Jezusit per mosvdekjen e tij*.Jezusi thote qe nuk vdiq porse ne gjendej shume te keqe.Ne shembelltyre nuk perdoret fjala se ai vdiq perkundrazi ne kontekstin e fjales flitet per mos vdekje.

30 AtÃ«herÃ« Jezusi u pÃ«rgjigj dhe tha: "NjÃ« burr zbriste nga Jeruzalemi pÃ«r nÃ« Jeriko dhe ra nÃ« duart e kusarÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t, mbasi e zhveshÃ«n dhe e bÃ«nÃ« gjithÃ« plagÃ«, u larguan dhe *e lanÃ« gati tÃ« vdekur.*(Por jo te vdekur)
30In reply Jesus said: "A man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he fell into the hands of robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away, *leaving him half dead.*

31 RastÃ«sisht njÃ« prift po zbriste nÃ«pÃ«r tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n rrugÃ« dhe, mbasi e pa atÃ« burrÃ«, vazhdoi tutje, nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r.

32 Po ashtu edhe njÃ« levit, kur arriti aty, erdhi dhe e pa dhe vazhdoi tutje, nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r.

33 Por njÃ« Samaritan, qÃ« po udhÃ«tonte, i kaloi afÃ«r, e pa dhe kishte dhembshuri.

34 Dhe mbasi iu afrua, ia lidhi plagÃ«t duke ia larÃ« me vaj dhe me verÃ«; pastaj e vuri mbi kafshÃ«n e vet, e Ã§oi nÃ« njÃ« han dhe u kujdesua pÃ«r tÃ«.

35 Dhe tÃ« nesÃ«rmen, para se tÃ« niset, nxori dy denarÃ« dhe ia dha hanxhiut duke i thÃ«nÃ«: "Kujdesu pÃ«r tÃ« dhe Ã§'tÃ« shpenzosh mÃ« shumÃ«, do tÃ« tÃ« jap kur tÃ« kthehem".

36 Cili nga kÃ«ta tÃ« tre, pra, tÃ« duket se qe i afÃ«rmi i atij qÃ« ra nÃ« duart e kusarÃ«ve?".

37 Dhe ai tha: "Ai qÃ« u tregua i mÃ«shirshÃ«m ndaj tij". AtÃ«herÃ« Jezusi i tha: "Shko dhe bÃ«j kÃ«shtu edhe ti".luka 10

Kusaret jane hebrejte dhe romaket.
Dy njerzit qe kaluan jane te dy hajdutet qe ishin afer tij ne kryq.
Burri qe e ndihmoi eshte Jozefi i cili e mori trupin dhe ia mbeshtolli em pelhure sic vjen tek luka 23/50-53.

----------


## bindi

Mjekesia te pershendes: Per mundimin qe ke mare ,ne lidhje me biblen dhe kuranin!...
Personalishte mendoje se te dy keto libra kane ngjajshememri te madhe ne mes veti. Dhe kjo 
tregon se ketu ka nje kontinuitet te mesuarit qysh para Abrahamit(Ibrahimit) e gjer te Muhamedi per spegimin e fenomeneve dhe krijimin!... Personalishte mendoj  se kjo ishte   vetem perceptimi i profeteve ne radhen e tyre per te spjeguar keto fenomene dhe kurgje me shume!...

----------


## torrkerry

Mjekeia, kur ti e interpreton Biblen dhe flet per fene katolike, je 0 dhe edhe me pak.
Ne komunitet ortodoks, Matrix ka hapur nje teme me disa vepra artistke te frymezuar nga Bibla dhe nga tradita e krishtere. Shikoji dhe degjoij. Ja vlen.
Te pershendes dhe te uroj perzemersisht paqen e shpirtit.

torrkerry

----------

